# Harvest Time: A Tutorial



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2007)

please do not post in this thread until you see the happy plumber. thanks.



i've been trimming for 12 hours non stop so please bear with me.



we will start with ripeness. most people say to check your trichromes with 30X magnification. i have other ways. when buds are done they look "done". the appearance of the bud changes. the leaves start to hook upwards and become hard and crispy. the calyxes will swell and the hairs will turn brown. you can see a golden tinge to the bud leaves. this is the amber crystals. they start to turn amber on the leaves first.



not ready..........





ready.......

View attachment 29325




notice the difference? it's pretty easy to see once it occurs.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2007)

now it's time to start cutting. i never cut the whole plant. i'm working with large plants so i don't want to bite off more than i can trim. i typically take 1 to 2 branches at a time. i start where the plant appears to be ripest. by cutting only one branch i can stop at any time. if i start trimming and decide i may be a little early then i just stop. i also do not like to EVER lay my buds down for prolonged periods. it causes the leaves to stick to the bud and becomes difficult to trim.


so i start with 1 branch....


i trim it down to manageable sized pieces. i find a lot of fatigue when trimming is from trying to hold up huge limbs while trimming. i like mine small.....



i like to leave little handles......


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2007)

i will be making hash so i do not want ANY fan leaves. only resin covered leaves are saved. so next i go thru the whole pile and trim all the fan leaves. any leaf that has a stem is remove. i cut the leaf stem back all the way down to the stalk. i don't like little pokers sticking out.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2007)

now we are ready to trim. i go mad. i like to get down in there. i use spring loaded scissors. any resistance and i back off on the snip. it takes awhile but eventually you can get a feel for it. i like to lay my scissors flat and trim all leaves flush.......


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2007)

now it's time to hang. i run strings where ever i can. from the rafters is working this year. i simply hook the bud over the string.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2007)

now we wait.......

i like to let the outside of the bud get crispy but not the stem. i like to start the cure with the stems still bendy. i let the bud dry until it is smokable. if i can smoke a doobie and it stays lit yet the stems still bend without snapping then i know i am at the perfect time. i cut all my large branches and buds down to small nuggies.........


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2007)

once cut down it goes into jars. the jars are then sealed and placed in a cool dark room. i let them sit over-night. the next day i take the jars from the dark room and open them. the bud should be wet again. if it is extremely wet i dump it out for a day. if it is moist but not damp then i simply leave the lid open for the day. at the end of the day i close the lid and start over. i continue to do this until the bud has reached the moisture level that i so desire. some like dry crispy buds, others prefer them gooey. once you have reached the moisture level you desire you can seal the jar and store. the longer stored the more the bud will cure. i like to leave mine on the somewhat moist side because it dries a little every time i open the jar to remove some. by the time i get to the bottom it is usually crispy.








it is a good idea to check your buds well before storing long term. excess moisture can cause problems.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2007)

i think that covers it. i hope.




post away...............................


----------



## Kant (Sep 27, 2007)

are those all branches from your tree of life?


----------



## natmoon (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice looking jars,i feel like a kid in a sweet shop trying to decide which jar is the best lol.
Lovely crystalized nuggets great posts i love the pics,im well into bud porn hehehe
P.S. cant belive someone posted into your thread when youd asked them not to,i also laughed when i saw you'd deleted it
I will grow some of your raft one day i reckon and cross it with my own shit and see what comes out.


----------



## Kant (Sep 27, 2007)

When you said happy plumber i was expecting someone like this


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2007)

Kant said:


> When you said happy plumber i was expecting someone like this




mine's riding a "hand-crafted" fdd horse.


----------



## Kant (Sep 27, 2007)

since when do plumbers ride horses?


----------



## starchland (Sep 27, 2007)

oh my bad i get it now happy plumber, nice diy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2007)

starchland said:


> oh my bad i get it now happy plumber, nice diy.



it's okay. 


thanks. i'll be at it for a few days so if any one sees anything i missed..........


----------



## starchland (Sep 27, 2007)

next up is a long term storage solution...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2007)

starchland said:


> next up is a long term storage solution...



i've kept mine in jars in a cupboard or closet for over 9 months.


----------



## natmoon (Sep 27, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> it's okay.
> 
> 
> thanks. i'll be at it for a few days so if any one sees anything i missed..........


Well i noticed that you dont sweat them but i suppose not many people do anymore,to be honest i dont even know if it really makes any difference to potency and flavour or not.
I will try some this time unsweated and my usual sweated and see if i can tell any difference


----------



## starchland (Sep 27, 2007)

I guess as long as its air tight and dark and cool then it can last for awhile. also what about freezing or vacuum sealing?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Well i noticed that you dont sweat them but i suppose not many people do anymore,to be honest i dont even know if it really makes any difference to potency and flavour or not.
> I will try some this time unsweated and my usual sweated and see if i can tell any difference



sweating? please clarify. i can think of several different things you are thinking of. thanks.






starchland said:


> I guess as long as its air tight and dark and cool then it can last for awhile. also what about freezing or vacuum sealing?


i've never tried freezing but my wife has a new vacuum sealer.


----------



## RASCALONE (Sep 27, 2007)

this is so bueatiful(wipeing tears from my eyes),im speechless....it truly is a form of art!.....i dub you picasso


----------



## DoNkEy1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice FDD helps alot since im a newb! =]
+++

1 questions.

How, when u cut the bud..or choosing to see wich buds are ready....How do u control the highs u would get from the bud ur harvest? like cutting some to early or to late?


----------



## natmoon (Sep 27, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> sweating? please clarify. i can think of several different things you are thinking of. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I leave my finished weed with the lights of still in the soil for the last 3-4 days,soil is dry.
Then i trim them up and i bag them into plastic bags pin holes in the plastic bags and tip them out onto newspaper every 12 hours or so for an hour or so to stop them getting mouldy.
I do this for 3 days with about 3 wet ounces in each bag.
I was led to believe that sweating and curing leads to a biochemical process occurring in the weed that makes it stronger and smoother.
I then hang it in a cardboard box for a week at most and then i jar it in old coffee jars.
Ive always done it this way as it is what i read years ago,this time i will try without it


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2007)

natmoon said:


> I leave my finished weed with the lights of still in the soil for the last 3-4 days,soil is dry.
> Then i trim them up and i bag them into plastic bags pin holes in the plastic bags and tip them out onto newspaper every 12 hours or so for an hour or so to stop them getting mouldy.
> I do this for 3 days with about 3 wet ounces in each bag.
> I was led to believe that sweating and curing leads to a biochemical process occurring in the weed that makes it stronger and smoother.
> ...



you and me only. careful who reads this. i used to do that with smaller amounts. i have to keep a close eye on it though.


----------



## natmoon (Sep 27, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> you and me only. careful who reads this. i used to do that with smaller amounts. i have to keep a close eye on it though.


Yeah not good to do it with bud thats to damp,do you know if its a true fact about the biosynthesis?, as its something i read a long time ago and took for truth but its not like i really know as im not a scientist.
I realize that the jars sweat slowly over time but no one seems to sweat before they dry anymore probably like you said cause of the mould possibility and i wont bother if its a waste of time


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2007)

natmoon said:


> Yeah not good to do it with bud thats to damp,do you know if its a true fact about the biosynthesis?, as its something i read a long time ago and took for truth but its not like i really know as im not a scientist.
> I realize that the jars sweat slowly over time but no one seems to sweat before they dry anymore probably like you said cause of the mould possibility and i wont bother if its a waste of time



i think the cure works fine.


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Sep 27, 2007)

All in favor of the plumber as rollitups mascot say i!

I!


----------



## thedopeman (Sep 28, 2007)

So when you manicure it you just trim the leaves that are sticking out?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2007)

thedopeman said:


> So when you manicure it you just trim the leaves that are sticking out?




i try to get down inside the bud with the tips of the scissors and get as much leafy material out as possible.


----------



## thedopeman (Sep 28, 2007)

Alright. Now I know I asked this question in another thread with no reply yet but what is a node?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2007)

thedopeman said:


> Alright. Now I know I asked this question in another thread with no reply yet but what is a node?



this should help.Plant stem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## thedopeman (Sep 28, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> this should help.Plant stem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


That did help thank you.


----------



## RocRhythm (Sep 28, 2007)

wow nice thread and as always amazing plants fdd, this thread will come in handy seeing how ive been flowering my first plants for 4-5 weeks and am dying to harvest them.


----------



## InvaderMark (Sep 28, 2007)

i like the thread alot.. it will certainly help.


----------



## Zekedogg (Sep 28, 2007)

well what does it feel like when its ready for harvest and do your buds smell dank when done? Im not saying mine smelt like hay or grass, but they just didnt have that fucking dank smell...What strains are potent for smell?


----------



## mambokabui (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey fdd thanx for all the time you took on this.

I have one question and it might be dumb but here we go.

If you get down to the last buds and the last jar is only 1/8th full, will the bud ever regain moisture after going into the jar for the first time?

ps. After looking at the plumber in the picture I noticed all the kool shit in the picture...is that a 3 dollar price tag on the microscope?


----------



## tckfui (Sep 28, 2007)

no wonder that plumbers always so happy... hes hanibginbg out with a 500 foot bong and buds even biger...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2007)

mambokabui said:


> Hey fdd thanx for all the time you took on this.
> 
> I have one question and it might be dumb but here we go.
> 
> ...



i find that if the jar is not full it doesn't work right. i have jars that step down in size. 


yep, $3 my friend. my wife finds good deals.


----------



## schoolie (Sep 28, 2007)

So it's best to really fill up a jar all the way with bud when curing?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2007)

schoolie said:


> So it's best to really fill up a jar all the way with bud when curing?




about 7/8 of the way.


----------



## tckfui (Sep 28, 2007)

I didnt get the tricrome pics I requested


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Sep 28, 2007)

you guys are pot heads


----------



## tckfui (Sep 28, 2007)

youre a towel!!!


----------



## relentlessfight (Sep 28, 2007)

Great thread FDD, exactly what I was looking for. 

Perhaps you should make this a sticky!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2007)

tckfui said:


> I didnt get the tricrome pics I requested



i'm sorry........

what exactly do you want?


----------



## tckfui (Sep 28, 2007)

I want a roast beef some ice cream, a pizza. I wanted to see some pictures of your frosty plants trichroms up close... and personal. real personal. 
and there was someting else but I forgot... but I'll be happy with just the ice cream


----------



## jmruva (Sep 28, 2007)

Great thread fdd. Our teqniques are much the same.
One tip I might add is, for cureing larger harvests, instead of jars, use 1 gallon paint cans. With the 1 quart canning jars I could only fit less than 2 Ozs of bud. With the paint can I was able to fit 8 Ozs easily. 
I just harvested one of my trees and 2/3 of the tree yielded 24 Ozs. Based on that I expect to get over 50 OZs on the rest of the plants, easy. That means I will only have to burp 6 or 7 paint cans as opposed to 25 or more 1 quart jars. They are a little expensive, (about $40 for 4 including shipping) but worth it I thinks. Im still gonna store in canning jars but It is making my cure a little less of a hassle.


----------



## tckfui (Sep 28, 2007)

50 Oz from one plant?!?!!?! that would be nuts!!!! wet or dry????


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2007)

tckfui said:


> 50 Oz from one plant?!?!!?! that would be nuts!!!! wet or dry????



read it again.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2007)

i'm using 3 litre jars. i can fit 1/4 lb+ in one. i did drop one once. wasn't good. glass everywhere. crystals all over the bud though.lol


----------



## tckfui (Sep 28, 2007)

your a tricky guy!


----------



## MrKhola (Sep 29, 2007)

Someone mentioned about smell, and if it smells more funky when it is done. I've found that a couple days into drying the plants themselves can lose a bit of scent (even tho the drying room will reek) and will smell a bit more grassy. as the drying process continues the smell comes back and is more rounded i feel.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2007)

trichs.........


----------



## tckfui (Sep 29, 2007)

ohhhhh ahhh thats the stufff... nice trichs. silly beatle. trying to hang out with them.
nice pictures! thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11... that 11 is in USD...


----------



## natmoon (Sep 29, 2007)

tckfui said:


> ohhhhh ahhh thats the stufff... nice trichs. silly beatle. trying to hang out with them.
> nice pictures! thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11... that 11 is in USD...


I think that your beetle may well be a leaf tip


----------



## tckfui (Sep 29, 2007)

on the second to the last pic. the thing on the right. ... is it really a leaf tip?


----------



## jmruva (Sep 29, 2007)

tckfui said:


> ohhhhh ahhh thats the stufff... nice trichs. silly beatle. trying to hang out with them.
> nice pictures! thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11... that 11 is in USD...


I think the beetles feet are stuck in those sticky trichromes. He has no choice but to hang out.LOL


----------



## tckfui (Sep 29, 2007)

I wish I had no choice other than to hang out knee deep in trichs


----------



## tckfui (Sep 29, 2007)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/harvesting-curing/29545d1191091802-harvest-time-tutorial-img_2836.jpg


----------



## jmruva (Sep 29, 2007)

tckfui said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/harvesting-curing/29545d1191091802-harvest-time-tutorial-img_2836.jpg


That is a beetle


----------



## tckfui (Sep 29, 2007)

yay I WIN!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2007)

wonder how he will taste.

"that wasn't a seed."


----------



## tckfui (Sep 29, 2007)

nobody said it was a seed... did they????!!!???!?!?!
... hope he tasts good anyway... I had a big ass spider in my weed once... that I bough... he probably took a gram off too!!! fucking ass hole!!!


----------



## charliet (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm in the middle of my first harvest, the buds (white widow) have been hanging for 1 week at 20C and now smoke well, they seem as dry as most weed I've bought, but all the threads I've read say to hang for at least 2 weeks before moving to glass jars... do you think that I should move to the jar as I don't want them to get too dry, or wait...? if I move to the jar I suppose then if it is too early they will get moister and I can rehang?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2007)

charliet said:


> I'm in the middle of my first harvest, the buds (white widow) have been hanging for 1 week at 20C and now smoke well, they seem as dry as most weed I've bought, but all the threads I've read say to hang for at least 2 weeks before moving to glass jars... do you think that I should move to the jar as I don't want them to get too dry, or wait...? if I move to the jar I suppose then if it is too early they will get moister and I can rehang?



yes, exactly. you don't want it over-dry. if it feels dry after a week then you can jar it. depending on the strain and the weather some of mine dries in 3 days.


----------



## charliet (Oct 2, 2007)

its jarred, will just check it for a couple of days and store now then, cheers,


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 2, 2007)

charliet said:


> its jarred, will just check it for a couple of days and store now then, cheers,



woot! woot! enjoy.


----------



## wunshot (Oct 2, 2007)

Excellent Post 

I'm drying some right now and until tonight I was under the impression that you were supposed to wait until the stem snapped. It seemed to me that this would overdry the bud...glad to confirm that.


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 2, 2007)

The perfect tutorial. It takes the mystery out of harvest. Now that I've seen the change in the buds on my own plants as compared to your pics, I know what a finished bud looks like.
Thanks


----------



## starchland (Oct 7, 2007)

hey guys since its around that time...can we sticky this


----------



## Lacy (Oct 7, 2007)

*Yes this is excellent. I've read it a few times and now know what a ripe bud really looks like. I have been growing for 15 years now and have always picked my buds too early by about 2 weeks. I also have never cured my buds because I didn't think I needed to.  (I know)*
*This post is so simple but to the point. *
*No fancy techie talk,...*
*just need know info. *



CrazyChester said:


> The perfect tutorial. It takes the mystery out of harvest. Now that I've seen the change in the buds on my own plants as compared to your pics, I know what a finished bud looks like.
> Thanks


----------



## VirginHarvester (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for everything fdd. Those pics look great. I can certainly tell the first two are not ripe enough, but pics 3 and 4 look a little over ripe to me(the inexperienced eye). Is the THC not degrading or turning a little couch-locky by that point? 

I'm asking for a couple reasons; a) I have a couple White Rhinos that will be 8 weeks when I get to them to harvest. But they are supposed to go 8-9 weeks except I would not be back to harvest until their 10th week so I was planning to take them at 8. Yeah I know, it sounds a little crazy but trust me. and b) I'm not a heavy smoker so I will keep the weed around for a while(over a year). Since over time, the THC tends to break down into CBDs- or more of what a well ripened plant would have been like had I waited the full time. So I know that even if I harvest a week or so early it still balances itself out over time. Because of that I'm not so concerned about it being completely ripe or a week or two early but especially don't want to leave them to become over ripe. Am I mistaken in my thinking?


----------



## quadrophine (Oct 7, 2007)

what exactly happens to the buds while curing in jars or other airtight containers. also, would it be bad to dry buds in a room with a de-humidifier? I'm not only looking for potent weed, but I love it when I smoke and it tastes divine. can you still get good tasting weed without curing?


----------



## VirginHarvester (Oct 7, 2007)

quadrophine said:


> also, would it be bad to dry buds in a room with a de-humidifier?



Someone with more experience will chime in but a dehumidifier and cool temperature helps keep mold and rot from starting I believe. So hanging in a dark, cool spot with a fan circulating air and dehumidifier is best combination. Also, I would imagine dehumidifier near the jars when curing wouldn't hurt to keep humidity from outside finding its way into your jars.


----------



## Glas (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the tips, I'll need them!


----------



## starchland (Oct 7, 2007)

ok so when I trim the buds, im basically cutting off everything that doesnt have tricromes on it?


----------



## VirginHarvester (Oct 7, 2007)

starchland said:


> ok so when I trim the buds, im basically cutting off everything that doesnt have tricromes on it?


Here's how I understand it: use a smallish, sharp pair of scissors and trim off all the shade leaves, even the small ones that stick out and have their own separate stem. The ones we want to trim down to the bud are the small ones that are intertwined the hairs and calyxes. Those we want to trim down but not so much that we feel our scissors cutting through the bud mass(calyxes and hairs). Anything that close is trichome covered. When it's just the little leaves you're cutting through you feel almost no resistance with your scissors but when you get too close to the good bud you feel like you're cutting through something soft but there's resistance and you have to press the scissors to make the cut.


----------



## Tokesalot (Oct 7, 2007)

I have now burnt those images into my skull.

TOKE ON


----------



## FaCultGen (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm sorry if you answered this already but what strain is this? was this the roadtrip?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 7, 2007)

VirginHarvester said:


> Thanks for everything fdd. Those pics look great. I can certainly tell the first two are not ripe enough, but pics 3 and 4 look a little over ripe to me(the inexperienced eye). Is the THC not degrading or turning a little couch-locky by that point?
> I'm asking for a couple reasons; a) I have a couple White Rhinos that will be 8 weeks when I get to them to harvest. But they are supposed to go 8-9 weeks except I would not be back to harvest until their 10th week so I was planning to take them at 8. Yeah I know, it sounds a little crazy but trust me. and b) I'm not a heavy smoker so I will keep the weed around for a while(over a year). Since over time, the THC tends to break down into CBDs- or more of what a well ripened plant would have been like had I waited the full time. So I know that even if I harvest a week or so early it still balances itself out over time. Because of that I'm not so concerned about it being completely ripe or a week or two early but especially don't want to leave them to become over ripe. Am I mistaken in my thinking?



it all gets me stoooooooned.






VirginHarvester said:


> Here's how I understand it: use a smallish, sharp pair of scissors and trim off all the shade leaves, even the small ones that stick out and have their own separate stem. The ones we want to trim down to the bud are the small ones that are intertwined the hairs and calyxes. Those we want to trim down but not so much that we feel our scissors cutting through the bud mass(calyxes and hairs). Anything that close is trichome covered. When it's just the little leaves you're cutting through you feel almost no resistance with your scissors but when you get too close to the good bud you feel like you're cutting through something soft but there's resistance and you have to press the scissors to make the cut.



couldn't have said it better myself.




FaCultGen said:


> I'm sorry if you answered this already but what strain is this? was this the roadtrip?



sweet tooth #3


----------



## VirginHarvester (Oct 8, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> sweet tooth #3


I recognize it. It looks like my Spice of Life AK47 x Sweet Tooth #3. I was wondering which of the two my plants were most like, the AK or ST, and from your pics I would think the ST is coming through a lot. Very nice indeed. Unfortunately my two plants started mid July and I will be lucky to have what one of your branches yields. What a freaking mass of buds you have dude. I hope it's good smoke.


----------



## schoolie (Oct 8, 2007)

Does this need to be manicured more?


----------



## tckfui (Oct 8, 2007)

/i wuldn't... but someone else might...


----------



## VirginHarvester (Oct 8, 2007)

schoolie, my opinion is that bud will tighten up and look great when it dries(it's wet now, right?). Every leaf looks trichome coated so it's good to smoke. I wish I could get mine to finish out that nice.


----------



## schoolie (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah that was cut down a few hours before that picture.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2007)

schoolie said:


> Does this need to be manicured more?



send it to me, i'll let you know.


----------



## schoolie (Oct 8, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> send it to me, i'll let you know.


Tell you what I'll send it up to you and you can send me a taste of hijack, roadtrip, or raft, okay?


----------



## quadrophine (Oct 10, 2007)

how bout drying in a vacuum chamber? that would get the moisture out pretty quick. because it seems to me that quick drying fails when heat comes into the mix. although I don't know if a lack of air pressure like that would also vaporize the thc and remove that along with whatever water was with it. In fact it probably would so kindly disregard this statement. Unless you have plenty to play around with and a vacuum chamber!!!


----------



## rdoactive (Oct 10, 2007)

This question may have been asked but i can't find a clear answer, i have dried my fruit and my source says he dries it up good and goes right to bag into freezer. Theory being it will cure and beef up it's high over time same as glass jars or paint cans? some i had to pick early or was being destroyed. Anyone clarify for me?


----------



## potroast (Oct 11, 2007)

I've never frozen my bud, for this reason. The resin in the trichomes will become hard and brittle, and any movement, or handling of the bag will break some loose from the plant matter. I'd certainly cure it fully first, before freezing, because those biological changes may not happen if frozen.

HTH


----------



## rdoactive (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks, i'll try the brown bag first.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't know if you have already FDD, but could elaborate on 
your curing method after they have reached the so desired level
of dryness...I recall you saying that you leave them closed all day,
and leave the lids slightly ajar over night. 

I put this advice to practice on my last harvest and they turned
out ok...I would, however, like to know exactly how you do this.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 11, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> I don't know if you have already FDD, but could elaborate on
> your curing method after they have reached the so desired level
> of dryness...I recall you saying that you leave them closed all day,
> and leave the lids slightly ajar over night.
> ...



just like that. once it gets dry to a point where it's not moist when you open it you can then seal and store.


----------



## starchland (Oct 12, 2007)

what about hash...im guessin u can just leave the leaves out until there dry and do your thing?


----------



## schoolie (Oct 12, 2007)

If you are using bubble bags you can use the trim righ away. Better though to let it sit in the freezer for a few hours first then make your bubble. This is only for bubble hash though, I don't know much about making other forms of hash.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2007)

starchland said:


> what about hash...im guessin u can just leave the leaves out until there dry and do your thing?




i keep mine in the freezer.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi, were newbies a plant popped up in our yard and I came across your post and need to ask a question. It doesn't look ready and we might get our first frost tonight, should we pull it ? Or could we cover it? If we do pull it is it a total loss?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2007)

Lorken said:


> Hi, were newbies a plant popped up in our yard and I came across your post and need to ask a question. It doesn't look ready and we might get our first frost tonight, should we pull it ? Or could we cover it? If we do pull it is it a total loss?



i'd cover it. it won't be a total loss. if it has sparkly crystals it may get you high.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 12, 2007)

you let them dry in the freezer? I didn't think that would work


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2007)

tckfui said:


> you let them dry in the freezer? I didn't think that would work



you store hash in the freezer.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2007)

starchland said:


> what about hash...im guessin u can just leave the leaves out until there dry and do your thing?



let me read that again......

i dry my leaves first then store them in a garbage bag until ready to make hash. then i freezer what i will use overnight.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 12, 2007)

ohh... Okay... makes more sense thanks hhehe


----------



## oneyearorange (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello I know this has nothing to do with your thread. Wich was very informative might I add. But I figure who better to ask for help than the people who seem to know the most. My question is I have 4 plants growing and I dont know where to go from here. I have grown them this far with 12 100wt cfl's, and one 400 mh. I think I might be ready to flower them. What do you all think. Should I flower now? Should I try to do a scrog grow? This is my first real grow. CAn I do my whole gow with cfl's or should I buy a hps? Sorry again for posting this here but I searched for hours and can not for the life of me figure out how to make a thread of my own.


----------



## oneyearorange (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok I guess no love for the new guy who doesnt know how to start his own thread.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2007)

oneyearorange said:


> Ok I guess no love for the new guy who doesnt know how to start his own thread.



sorry, you said "CLF" and i cringed. get an HPS you won't regret it. if you feel comfortable scrogging then i'd try it.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 14, 2007)

he has a 400W MH too though... that is supost to be O.K. for flowering... but I dont kn ow if the CFLs will add much to that... cant hurt though...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2007)

tckfui said:


> he has a 400W MH too though... that is supost to be O.K. for flowering... but I dont kn ow if the CFLs will add much to that... cant hurt though...



stop saying CFL


----------



## tckfui (Oct 14, 2007)

C is for coolie... F is for FIRE yay fire... and... whats the last letter???... N? yes and N is for naked ladies... CFN CFN!!! you cant stop me I said it !!! nanananana


Why do kids sing stuff to make it worse... like by sining your a poopoo head... makes the insult soo much more meaningful and angry..


----------



## bcappilla (Oct 14, 2007)

GREAT TUTORIAL! As a newbie, this is what i have been looking for!


----------



## oneyearorange (Oct 15, 2007)

I am using cfl's and a metal halide. Ok I am gonna take your advice and buy a hps. What I want to know is how many watts for just four plants? Aslo I would just like to add that the 12 cfl's I used really worked great and my plants are very robust for only one month from seed to now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 15, 2007)

oneyearorange said:


> I am using cfl's and a metal halide. Ok I am gonna take your advice and buy a hps. What I want to know is how many watts for just four plants? Aslo I would just like to add that the 12 cfl's I used really worked great and my plants are very robust for only one month from seed to now.



CFL's work for vegging but you can't beat HPS for flowering. how big is your area?


----------



## oneyearorange (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh yeah can any one help me with the scrog method I would love some advice becuase I have never done this before. My main questions on it are what size should my plants be when I put the screen across and do I need to bend my plant to one side first with string? Any help would be molto apreciato! Much apreciated!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 15, 2007)

Check his journal out...I was pretty impressed...

Scrog...https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/25711-masterkush-masterstealth-cfl-growbox-10.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 15, 2007)

all your questions answered......https://www.rollitup.org/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=39


----------



## oneyearorange (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey guys I started my first thread. If you check it out and comment it would be much apreciated and a great help!


----------



## oneyearorange (Oct 16, 2007)

ooops I fogot the link 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/30320-first-time-scrog-grow-help.html


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome tutorial fdd. When the trichomes get amber like that, are they degrading or in the beginning stages of it? I am going to follow this tutorial in a few more weeks. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 16, 2007)

godspeedsuckah said:


> Awesome tutorial fdd. When the trichomes get amber like that, are they degrading or in the beginning stages of it? I am going to follow this tutorial in a few more weeks. Thanks again!!!!




i see them started to turn amber from the bottom up. they start browning from the stalked end then slow it turns completely brown. then it starts to shrivel like a raisin.


----------



## oneeye (Oct 16, 2007)

i would just like to say, that i will b nominating fdd for grower of the year.


----------



## InvaderMark (Oct 17, 2007)

hey fdd. ever think about righting a book? you could call it "If I Grew It." think about it man. im sure we'd all enjoy it.


----------



## oneyearorange (Oct 17, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> CFL's work for vegging but you can't beat HPS for flowering. how big is your area?


I have a decent size closet but I was planning on using maybe 4x4x5. I only have 4 plants so I dont think I need that much space. Do you have an idea about what size light to use. I found a guy online looking to sell a hps with ballast for 175. Its 250 watts is this enough?


----------



## tckfui (Oct 17, 2007)

125 for 400W HPS... betterer cheaperer... down ttheir is link... see it... right their... man its right their use your eyes...


----------



## oneyearorange (Oct 17, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Check his journal out...I was pretty impressed...
> 
> Scrog...https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/25711-masterkush-masterstealth-cfl-growbox-10.html


I keep seeing picture's of peoples scrogs but I am not sure about a few things. do you tie your top to the screen so it stops growing. or when is the right time to screen them before flowering or after? I dont know. Do you guys think I should even do a scrog? You suppose yo get a bigger yield when working with fewer plants.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 17, 2007)

get off my thread.


----------



## oneyearorange (Oct 17, 2007)

tckfui said:


> 125 for 400W HPS... betterer cheaperer... down ttheir is link... see it... right their... man its right their use your eyes...


 
Do I look blind to you! So have you bought a light from them? Is it a quality light?


----------



## oneyearorange (Oct 17, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> get off my thread.


 
You're the one who asked my room size.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 17, 2007)

oneyearorange said:


> I keep seeing picture's of peoples scrogs but I am not sure about a few things.


Apparently, you missed FDD's subliminal message. Start a new 
thread in the Newbie section, and you will get more responses.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 17, 2007)

yea I bought it I love it... ... but best listen to FDD or banishment is a posibility:/


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 17, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> get off my thread.



my tourette's again.....


----------



## oneyearorange (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh stop it. Banishment don't make me laugh. Sorry fdd for stepping on toes and trying to learn. Didnt mean to take the spotlight off of you and your great harvesting post. I get the hint though I will leave.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 17, 2007)

did you see that southpark where cartman pretends he has teretts so he can curse at everybody... but than really gets terrets and starts telling people he tuched his cousins penis... funny shit...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 17, 2007)

i'm watching the new one right now. "suck my balls."


----------



## Kant (Oct 17, 2007)

_the terrorists have captured our imagination_


----------



## tckfui (Oct 17, 2007)

pretty funny... but I havent really thought any of the episodes the last few sesons were that great. with a few exceptions. 
it was pretty funny when he runs in kyles house and says you need to suck my balls right now, and his parents are like, what the fuck? haha


----------



## tckfui (Oct 17, 2007)

its true... they really have captured our imaginations... not much else...
southpark is getting more political, and kind of stuck up. but makes some very good points about todays crapy government and economy... as well as tell some fart jokes... and fat jokes... and oh yeaa... jew jokes...


----------



## schoolie (Oct 17, 2007)

I am going have to say that I think the last few seasons have been the best the show has been in a very long time. Season 10 was great as well as the first half of this season (11).


----------



## tckfui (Oct 17, 2007)

I think I might have clown a funny fuse... I watch stuff and I know that its funny, but I just cant laugh.


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 18, 2007)

I also saw the Lice episode for the first time. Fantastic.


----------



## potroast (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, Oneyearorange, why would you post a _growing_ question in this thread about southpark? 

Now back to the cartoons.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 18, 2007)

*Good point. I never thought of that.*


potroast said:


> I've never frozen my bud, for this reason. The resin in the trichomes will become hard and brittle, and any movement, or handling of the bag will break some loose from the plant matter. I'd certainly cure it fully first, before freezing, because those biological changes may not happen if frozen.





potroast said:


> HTH


----------



## Lacy (Oct 18, 2007)

*wow! *


oneyearorange said:


> Oh stop it. Banishment don't make me laugh. Sorry fdd for stepping on toes and trying to learn. Didnt mean to take the spotlight off of you and your great harvesting post. I get the hint though I will leave.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 18, 2007)

*Ahh! Now I get it. I was reading all this backward.*
*I guess this person didn't understand that this was a harvesting thread. *


oneyearorange said:


> Hello I know this has nothing to do with your thread. Wich was very informative might I add. But I figure who better to ask for help than the people who seem to know the most. My question is I have 4 plants growing and I dont know where to go from here. I have grown them this far with 12 100wt cfl's, and one 400 mh. I think I might be ready to flower them. What do you all think. Should I flower now? Should I try to do a scrog grow? This is my first real grow. CAn I do my whole gow with cfl's or should I buy a hps? Sorry again for posting this here but I searched for hours and can not for the life of me figure out how to make a thread of my own.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 18, 2007)

*Yeah!!!! I'd buy one for sure! *


InvaderMark said:


> hey fdd. ever think about righting a book? you could call it "If I Grew It." think about it man. im sure we'd all enjoy it.


----------



## closet.cult (Oct 21, 2007)

Bump. Good Job.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2007)

thank you. still at it.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 21, 2007)

haha its true!!!


----------



## foily (Oct 22, 2007)

fdd do you think this is ready? it looks like it to me. been flowering since august 1st. but it seems like yours was a little more amber... maybe i should wait a week..


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 22, 2007)

foily said:


> fdd do you think this is ready? it looks like it to me. been flowering since august 1st. but it seems like yours was a little more amber... maybe i should wait a week..



finally one that looks close.

i see a little bit of new growth. the leaves look alomost crispy. i'd say any day would be fine. i let mine go a little long if i can because i like to get really stooooooooned.


----------



## foily (Oct 23, 2007)

lol yah i knew it!!!! yours are wayyy more amber than mine... thanks bro. im so proud of my first harvest


----------



## potroast (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah, you are getting close, but still have a ways to go. Hang in there!

Wait until the calyxes swell, and they will look like there's a seed inside. The foliage will fade to colors less green. The trichomes will sparkle like sugar crystals.

HTH


----------



## VirginHarvester (Oct 23, 2007)

foily said:


> fdd do you think this is ready? it looks like it to me. been flowering since august 1st. but it seems like yours was a little more amber... maybe i should wait a week..


Fioly, I'm curious, your top pic looks close to me. The bottom pic looks like it's starting new growth and doesn't really resemble your top pic. Are they different strains that started flowering at different times or are supposed to finish at different times? I wish I had harvested one that looked as nice as your top pic but wasn't able to wait for a few reasons.


----------



## gjs4786 (Oct 23, 2007)

How long did you let them hang for? great pics, great looking buds! +K


----------



## foily (Oct 23, 2007)

VirginHarvester said:


> Fioly, I'm curious, your top pic looks close to me. The bottom pic looks like it's starting new growth and doesn't really resemble your top pic. Are they different strains that started flowering at different times or are supposed to finish at different times? I wish I had harvested one that looked as nice as your top pic but wasn't able to wait for a few reasons.


hi. umm they are both the same plant its just i had my camera setting to auto focus so on the top picture its used with a flash. the bottom picture is the same plant just taken without the flash


----------



## foily (Oct 23, 2007)

also, yes i had multiple different plants harvesting at different times. it just shows you that all the various commercial pot i used to get was all different types. some of my plants are SUPER dense and with alot more red hairs, while some other buds are leafier and not as dense.


----------



## foily (Oct 23, 2007)

gjs4786 said:


> How long did you let them hang for? great pics, great looking buds! +K


this plant was cut down today. i let them hang for 5 to 7 days and then start the jaring process. at first when it was in the jars it smelt exactly like grass. as time went on it smelt better and better. and now.. BAM! i open a jar and reeks the room for hours


----------



## gjs4786 (Oct 23, 2007)

damnit you just cant beat that!


----------



## oneyearorange (Oct 26, 2007)

Guys am I still banished?


----------



## scubadude239 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yo, just wanted to give you propps fdd2blk. The tutorial helped out with basically all my questions, and your bud looks fire as hell. Keep on chiefin.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 26, 2007)

oneyearorange said:


> Guys am I still banished?


----------



## quadrophine (Oct 28, 2007)

how much extra potency can we expect from a full cure??? does it really make that much of a difference?


----------



## BeachGrower79 (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks for the tutorial. i actually learned someting there. i am in my 4th week of flowering and have about 5 or more weeks, but now i know how i will trim and hang then cure.
thanx man


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2007)

quadrophine said:


> how much extra potency can we expect from a full cure??? does it really make that much of a difference?



it makes a big difference. it just gets better and better.


----------



## halfbaked04 (Oct 29, 2007)

I gotta agree my herb smoked at 3 weeks of cure is noticably better than herb smoked off 1 or less weeks cure


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 30, 2007)

BIG difference. It makes since that as the volume of material becomes less and less the concentration of the active ingredient become greater per cubic cm. Not to mention the improved taste.


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 9, 2007)

ive read that you can trim after the hanging drying and it improves flavor... any truth. whats your opinion?.


----------



## Amys3977 (Nov 12, 2007)

When you hang em up on the strings do they need to be in a dark room or does it matter?


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 12, 2007)

good informative thread thanks. fdd.


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey fdd,
After you gave the info I was looking I found this thread of yours, I had remembered reading it when you first starting writing awhile back and forgot about it. 

I guess things just work out that way sometimes.
Thanks again
GLG

here are those pics again-


----------



## desertbloom (Nov 12, 2007)

Your bud is amazing and you have the most concise and easiest harvest method I've found. This is my first grow and I think it's progressing well. Patience is definatly a key requirement. Like most newbies, I'm concerned that I might do something to wrong. I'm using a small hydroponic system. I only have 18" vertical space and read that flowing will increase plant height 2 to 3 times. All 6 plant were very bushy. After 4 weeks under of 24 hr. MH light, when the tallest reached 12", I decided to start force flowering . This pic is after 1 week of flowering under a HPS light on a 12/12 cycle. How many more weeks should I anticipate flowering? You said that you harvest in small cuttings. Do you find that some flowers mature faster than others? Do growers ever just clip the buds rather than the entire stem? Your opinion would be very much appreciated.


----------



## oneyearorange (Nov 12, 2007)

desertbloom said:


> Your bud is amazing and you have the most concise and easiest harvest method I've found. This is my first grow and I think it's progressing well. Patience is definatly a key requirement. Like most newbies, I'm concerned that I might do something to wrong. I'm using a small hydroponic system. I only have 18" vertical space and read that flowing will increase plant height 2 to 3 times. All 6 plant were very bushy. After 4 weeks under of 24 hr. MH light, when the tallest reached 12", I decided to start force flowering . This pic is after 1 week of flowering under a HPS light on a 12/12 cycle. How many more weeks should I anticipate flowering? You said that you harvest in small cuttings. Do you find that some flowers mature faster than others? Do growers ever just clip the buds rather than the entire stem? Your opinion would be very much appreciated.


Is that a female? That looks really wierd to me. What strain is that. Where are the pistils?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2007)

desertbloom said:


> Your bud is amazing and you have the most concise and easiest harvest method I've found. This is my first grow and I think it's progressing well. Patience is definatly a key requirement. Like most newbies, I'm concerned that I might do something to wrong. I'm using a small hydroponic system. I only have 18" vertical space and read that flowing will increase plant height 2 to 3 times. All 6 plant were very bushy. After 4 weeks under of 24 hr. MH light, when the tallest reached 12", I decided to start force flowering . This pic is after 1 week of flowering under a HPS light on a 12/12 cycle. How many more weeks should I anticipate flowering? You said that you harvest in small cuttings. Do you find that some flowers mature faster than others? Do growers ever just clip the buds rather than the entire stem? Your opinion would be very much appreciated.



that's a male. kill it.


----------



## potroast (Nov 13, 2007)

And that's after only 1 week of flowering? That's the prettiest male flower that I have ever seen.

Of course, none of mine have ever gotten that far.


----------



## desertbloom (Nov 13, 2007)

ARE YOU POSITIVE? Please don't tell me that! Shit, that sucks! That means all 6 are male. I suspected they were but I didn't want to believe it. I got ripped off buying feminized seeds and ended up with all males. I guess it's back to the bad street weed and we'll try again. Thanks to all for looking


----------



## tckfui (Nov 13, 2007)

yup 100% male man


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 13, 2007)

desertbloom said:


> ARE YOU POSITIVE? Please don't tell me that! Shit, that sucks! That means all 6 are male. I suspected they were but I didn't want to believe it. I got ripped off buying feminized seeds and ended up with all males. I guess it's back to the bad street weed and we'll try again. Thanks to all for looking



that really sucks.


----------



## tckfui (Nov 13, 2007)

yea where did you buy youre seeds from???
do you have pictures of your other plants?


----------



## desertbloom (Nov 13, 2007)

I got these through BC Bud Depot. I thought these guys could be trusted. Yea, I got lots of pics. I take them once a week. I keeps records like a nazi. I'm trying to track the grow cycles so I can build a good reference. I took a seed 2 years ago that I found in a bud and threw it in my garden. I didn't pay any attention to it but the sucker grew and actually produced some descent smoke. I thought, if it grows when I ignore it, I can produce some killer with a little care. I'm a fuckin asshole


----------



## desertbloom (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey Tckfui
Even though you, fdd2blk and potroast gave me the worst news possible and I feel like a total loser, I took your advice and started trashing the crop. I don't believe it but I think I actually found 2 females. I'll let you judge. They of course were in the back and hard to see. It's a very small grow area and the males were real bushy.
The 1st and 2nd pic are from the healthier looking of the 2. The pistils are definatly noticable.
The 3rd and 4th pics are from my runt. It germinated about a week after the others and is noticabley smaller and weaker looking. It was also surrounded by larger plants so it didn't get as much light.
If you don't mind, I have some questions. First, do you think they had a chance to be pollinated? The males were still real young. Do you think they'll yeild anything? I'd like to have a little something for my efforts.
Since I started the flowering cycle, is it too late to clip and clone? I think you're suppose to do that while they're still in the vegitative stage. This was suppose to be GOD BUD but I can't find anyone who has grown this strain. Do you know anything about it?
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## tckfui (Nov 13, 2007)

hey hey looks like you got afew females. they should be fine... maybe a few seeds if any.


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 13, 2007)

are you sure there not pollanated. havent read all 17 pages, but how long were you flowering the male. never seen a plant like that, that advanced/old. how many males vs females. and how long 12/12.


----------



## desertbloom (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey Crazy
My first post is on pg 17 if you care. I have no idea if any are pollinated. Started HPS 12/12 a week ago. They're weren't any signs of flowering before 7 days ago. They all had to be female since I started with feminized seed, right? WRONG!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2007)

How long in 12/12 does it take for the buds to mature. I have some in lighting for about 5 weeks now, and they still do not look ready and are much smaller. Am I lacking light? Nutrients?

Thanks.


----------



## tckfui (Nov 13, 2007)

it can take up to 12 weeks , but with most indicas its about 7 weeks give or take a week.
with sativas its more like 10 give or take


----------



## oneyearorange (Nov 15, 2007)

wow six males from feminized seeds. That sucks. Sorry to hear that my heart goes out to you. Hopefully those others a female.


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey,
I have herd ppl say they have called or got a hold of the seed bank and told them what happened and they replaced them with new ones, I don't if the ppl that wrote thoes threads were lieing but it might be worth a try. 

Let us know-


----------



## BeachGrower79 (Nov 15, 2007)

i am in my 7th week flowering, with 2 plants. buds are stinky and nice, but very small. top colas are very small. lots of trichs and hairs, but calyx are little, not swollen, and though nodes are close together,...the buds are not connecting to each other. these plants are indica, not sure what strain, and they are 22 inches. im not expecting a huge yield, hopefully an ounce between them,..im using a 70 watt hps and a small flouro, i know the lights are small,...but its more than some people who use just cfl, with more success. i have ventilation. i use (rarely) MG bloom stuff and more frequently i use mollasses. I just dont get it. 7 weeks in,...and even the hairs are turning red from the tips,..but the fan leaves are NOT turning brown and dying (sign of finish right?) anyone have a clue?


----------



## happygrow (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks fdd, great info and very helpful!! Good eye! Hope I can develop one.


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 16, 2007)

desertbloom said:


> Hey Crazy
> My first post is on pg 17 if you care. I have no idea if any are pollinated. Started HPS 12/12 a week ago. They're weren't any signs of flowering before 7 days ago. They all had to be female since I started with feminized seed, right? WRONG!


 its a male. all day long. 100% im sure, bad luck friend, kill it i would. better luck next time.


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 16, 2007)

LoganSmith said:


> Hey,
> I have herd ppl say they have called or got a hold of the seed bank and told them what happened and they replaced them with new ones, I don't if the ppl that wrote thoes threads were lieing but it might be worth a try.
> 
> Let us know-


ive done that a few times , wether its happened or not, and they have replaced them for me, but im from england, dont know what the seedbanks are like from there.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 18, 2007)

above each set of fan leaves will grow a node. These are your bud sites...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 18, 2007)

desertbloom said:


> Hey Crazy
> My first post is on pg 17 if you care. I have no idea if any are pollinated. Started HPS 12/12 a week ago. They're weren't any signs of flowering before 7 days ago. They all had to be female since I started with feminized seed, right? WRONG!


wrong. these guys playing with plant genetics I don't think they know what they're doing. Nature/evolution has naturally built hermaphroditism into cannabis. This is why they are born with both chromosomes... only a seed will be naturally predisposed to be one sex or the other, meaning that one chromosome will be more dominant. When both chromosomes are of equal dominance then you get what we call a 'natural hermy'.

I believe that all cannabis plants are hermies... potentially. Only what we class as 'unnatural hermies' take a certain amount of stress to induce the hermaphroditism. The main type of stress of course is not getting pollenated, and I believe that evolution has built the hermaphrodite adaptability within varying degrees in the plant. i.e a certain percentage of population of seeds will have a certain predisposition to hermaphroditism to help ensure the future survival of the strain... and just to help the plant spread. Hermaphroditism is merely a survival mechanism.

So this being said, it stands to reason that even so-called feminised seed will still carry the male chromosome... and that a certain amount of males will be present in any female seed batch, alongside a certain amount of hermies.


----------



## peter parker (Nov 20, 2007)

i think the other ones are male as well, i don't see any white hairs, looks like the other males to me, also the leafs look like they are getting too hot, kinda crinkled, shaped weird. kill em all and get seeds somewhere else i heard BC bud depot is a rip off. check green mans seed bank list Green man's Seedbank Update . start your hps light higher than you think and lower it every day till you get your height right.


----------



## oneyearorange (Nov 21, 2007)

fdd when you dried your bud did you put in a box when you hung it up. Does it need to be in a dry dark place? I'm a little confused were to hang it up and what the conditions should be.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 21, 2007)

*Isn't the MH the light to have for vegging.*
*I am considering purchasing a digital 600 watt MH ballast that is switchable to hps for flowering. It also comes with a fan for cooling the light.*
*Of course I would put in a separate fan for ventilation.*

*Whadda ya think Fdd?*

*Good idea. I'm just looking into lumens per square foot and cfls suck right now.*


fdd2blk said:


> sorry, you said "CLF" and i cringed. get an HPS you won't regret it. if you feel comfortable scrogging then i'd try it.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 21, 2007)

Good idea. Light is the most important factor... not just for plants.

In the beginning...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 21, 2007)

besides... it's only 2am where The Man is right now.


----------



## Honest Bruce (Nov 21, 2007)

mmmmmmmmm they look nice


----------



## LoganSmith (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Lacy, 
Try HTGS.supply.com ebay- 199.99 + 44 s/h 

I have had no problems with the system, I did have a bulb blow but they replaced it with no problem, got with in 3 days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2007)

oneyearorange said:


> fdd when you dried your bud did you put in a box when you hung it up. Does it need to be in a dry dark place? I'm a little confused were to hang it up and what the conditions should be.


 
i hang mine from the ceiling of my shop. the lights are on during the day. i don't think it hurts it.





Lacy said:


> *Isn't the MH the light to have for vegging.*
> *I am considering purchasing a digital 600 watt MH ballast that is switchable to hps for flowering. It also comes with a fan for cooling the light.*
> *Of course I would put in a separate fan for ventilation.*
> 
> ...



i use an HPS ballast/bulb. the bulb is enhanced so i don't need a MH. i would definitely get an HPS.


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Nov 21, 2007)

i want to suffocate myself in the jars..if this makes snense


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2007)

GIJoe8383 said:


> i want to suffocate myself in the jars..if this makes snense



i have garbage bags.... if that makes sense.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 21, 2007)

*Thanx. you are the 2nd person who has told me that. Yes high Tech garden Supply. Coincidentally that was the 1st place I loked at when I went to ebay. They do have great prices and ship to Canada. There was another good place but they didn't ship to canada.*

*Which one did you get. I saw that one for $199 but am considering getting the one with the cooling fan. Its $329. I'm not sure if I can afford that or not. *

*How cool does your fan stay?*

*Also can you get a 600 watt hps ballast and just put in a MH light? The opposite of what I have been told by the guy at the hydroponics shop. I am not sure whether this is because it costs more or what. *

*They sure do have great deals and very quick responses. I am impressed. *


LoganSmith said:


> Hey Lacy,
> Try HTGS.supply.com ebay- 199.99 + 44 s/h
> 
> I have had no problems with the system, I did have a bulb blow but they replaced it with no problem, got with in 3 days.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 21, 2007)

*Wow skunkush! Thats true. I never thought of it before but good point. Very interesting. *


skunkushybrid said:


> wrong. these guys playing with plant genetics I don't think they know what they're doing. Nature/evolution has naturally built hermaphroditism into cannabis. This is why they are born with both chromosomes... only a seed will be naturally predisposed to be one sex or the other, meaning that one chromosome will be more dominant. When both chromosomes are of equal dominance then you get what we call a 'natural hermy'.
> 
> I believe that all cannabis plants are hermies... potentially. Only what we class as 'unnatural hermies' take a certain amount of stress to induce the hermaphroditism. The main type of stress of course is not getting pollenated, and I believe that evolution has built the hermaphrodite adaptability within varying degrees in the plant. i.e a certain percentage of population of seeds will have a certain predisposition to hermaphroditism to help ensure the future survival of the strain... and just to help the plant spread. Hermaphroditism is merely a survival mechanism.
> 
> So this being said, it stands to reason that even so-called feminised seed will still carry the male chromosome... and that a certain amount of males will be present in any female seed batch, alongside a certain amount of hermies.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 21, 2007)

*Yeah. It makes sense 'cause I wanna suffocate you in da jars too. *







*Just kidding there GIJoe. *


GIJoe8383 said:


> i want to suffocate myself in the jars..if this makes snense


----------



## oneyearorange (Nov 22, 2007)

that turkey makes mehungry


----------



## vinsanity82 (Nov 22, 2007)

I like your tutorial fdd.
It is so much more clear than other ones I try to read.
Nice.


----------



## peter parker (Nov 22, 2007)

so ive read when your white hairs turn 50 - 75% red/brown/orange whatever, its time to harvest. but ive also read not to harvest until trichomes start to go cloudy. well i'd say more than 50% of my white hairs are now brown, but when i look at my trichomes most are still clear. im using a piece of a microscope i stole from school way back haha. but it works. any opinions?? please and thanks


----------



## abudsmoker (Nov 22, 2007)

i think pistols are not a good gauge of maturity. but one glance at a ripe bud and you know. if you study your plants and watch the tricromes weekly you will perfect the art of good harvesting. however you push a ripe bud too long you will lose it! some say better to harvest early rather than late, however this really hurts most gardeners as they pick early and lose all the bulking and powerful thc


----------



## Kassidy (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks 4 the good, informative post fdd, hopefully my stupid ass wont fuck up this year.


----------



## kearners (Apr 23, 2008)

hey man this really helped!! nice one!! is there any chance you could check out my thread? i dnt wana ask about it here incse you kill me!! so if you wudnt mind.. heres the link
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/67589-i-need-info-lights.html
thanks man!!


----------



## Dabu (Jun 23, 2008)

kearners said:


> hey man this really helped!! nice one!! is there any chance you could check out my thread? i dnt wana ask about it here incse you kill me!! so if you wudnt mind.. heres the link
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/67589-i-need-info-lights.html
> thanks man!!


way to hijack his thread


----------



## cerveza420 (Jun 25, 2008)

subscribed...thx for the info


----------



## DRtothE (Jun 25, 2008)

is that......... warlock haze? 

cause i'm a big fan of the strain, and would love if you checked my warlock haze post, and dropped a word by. 

thanks for the time


----------



## loolagigi (Jun 25, 2008)

you rock fdd


----------



## bullitt (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm just getting ready to harvest some indoors and outdoors, thanks for the guide.


----------



## ziplocks (Jun 25, 2008)

Truly *BEAUTIFUL* job.
Would you say that the vast majority of the trichs amber when you cut?
An old timer once told me that he waits until 8/10 of them are red.
Seems like most people here believe that is too late.
Do you have a preferred "BINGO its time to cut" amber trich % when peering into the microscope? 

(I'm not a noob. those of you who like to regurgitate the same old babble about THC head highs from early cut Vs. CBD cough lock from later cut can save your breath.. sorry to be an asshole. I'm just looking for advice from a true pro)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

ziplocks said:


> Truly *BEAUTIFUL* job.
> Would you say that the vast majority of the trichs amber when you cut?
> An old timer once told me that he waits until 8/10 of them are red.
> Seems like most people here believe that is too late.
> ...



i wait until i can see a golden glaze on the bud leaves. they trichs ripen on the oldest growth first which is the small bud leaves. the trichs will all turn amber and the leaf will look visibly glazed with golden trichs. this is when i harvest. it can happen overnight.


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 25, 2008)

this thread helped so much....just wanted to say thanks to you Fdd. I think I got me a nice one with my 150watt run...and two more two cut in a few weeks....timing was everything in the end....and it still could have even gone longer


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2008)

honkeytown said:


> this thread helped so much....just wanted to say thanks to you Fdd. I think I got me a nice one with my 150watt run...and two more two cut in a few weeks....timing was everything in the end....and it still could have even gone longer



they can always go longer.


----------



## honkeytown (Jun 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they can always go longer.


that's what she said....ha ha...no seriously though...thanks for all the great info you put out on RIU man...it is more than helpful if you take the time to read it. everyone should


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jun 26, 2008)

wat method did u sue to make ur hash ???? how much bud did u get dried/cured???


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jun 27, 2008)

i dont understand how you are so pro. you obviously have alot of experience. you are the grow god.


----------



## metalman531 (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you that was very helpful and complete. Just what I needed and just when I needed it. I already harvested two plants a little early but now I know to wait for the rest to mature a bit more. Thanks again.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 12, 2008)

*sorry for posting in your thread fdd but I have some questions about the bubble hash again.*

*I want to do it again but this time I have nicer trim to use and I have read in several places that the trim should be placed in the freezer for 2 hours before using.*
*Did you do this?*

*Does it really make a difference whether I use crushed ice or cubes... for making my hash*

*AND lastly...the htread was very helpful, thank you, and I know it is an advanced version of bubbl;e hash making but several people have asked me to put together a tutorial also. I am not really sure why...maybe just for entertainment purposes but I was thinking of creating a novice version of one.*
*What the best way to do that and where do I post it.*

*Sorry for all the questions bu8t I want to do this right this time. *
*The light stuff I made which was probably only a grams worth wasn't bad at all but the other stuff was garbage again . *


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *sorry for posting in your thread fdd but I have some questions about the bubble hash again.*
> 
> *I want to do it again but this time I have nicer trim to use and I have read in several places that the trim should be placed in the freezer for 2 hours before using.*
> *Did you do this?*
> ...



you should start a bubble hash making thread. then i can answer all your questions. i wanna see you make big globs.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 12, 2008)

*Ok good you saw me.*
*Really?*
*Ok where can i put it?*
*what section?*
*thanks*





fdd2blk said:


> you should start a bubble hash making thread. then i can answer all your questions. i wanna see you make big globs.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Ok good you saw me.*
> *Really?*
> *Ok where can i put it?*
> *what section?*
> *thanks*



you went newbie again on me. lol just kidding. we really don't have a hash section. um, ......... harvesting and curing? newbie central? kidding again. lololol um, ........ wtf? damn you rollitup. where is our hash section? 

i've asked personally more than once for a hash section.  put it in general, i guess. fuck, your simple questions are always the hardest. you got me though.  i have no idea where to put it.


----------



## Lacy (Jul 12, 2008)

*newbie central.......yeah ok...*


fdd2blk said:


> you went newbie again on me. lol just kidding. we really don't have a hash section. um, ......... harvesting and curing? newbie central? kidding again. lololol um, ........ wtf? damn you rollitup. where is our hash section?
> 
> i've asked personally more than once for a hash section.  put it in general, i guess. fuck, your simple questions are always the hardest.*they are? oh! * you got me though.  i have no idea where to put it.


*Ok I'll just stick it anywhere then *



*but just remember......*




*I asked first*


----------



## jorda (Jul 14, 2008)

Great information! thanks!


----------



## marse7en (Jul 18, 2008)

makes harvesting all sounds very easy!great Post! thanks!


----------



## Amfex (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey fdd first off amazing grow! Second I have a question that isn't really relavent to drying or curing but I would appreciate it if you could help. 
I currently have 13 plants going and they are about an hour from my home so I can only make it to them twice a week at the most. What I was wondering is, should I use water crystals to prolong the watering cycles or not? I ask this because I heard that they can effect the taste of the bud in the end. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 18, 2008)

Amfex said:


> Hey fdd first off amazing grow! Second I have a question that isn't really relavent to drying or curing but I would appreciate it if you could help.
> I currently have 13 plants going and they are about an hour from my home so I can only make it to them twice a week at the most. What I was wondering is, should I use water crystals to prolong the watering cycles or not? I ask this because I heard that they can effect the taste of the bud in the end. Any input would be appreciated.


i have no idea, i have never used them.


----------



## smokeh (Jul 22, 2008)

can someone please make this a sticky please. i will want to find it when i come to chop my plants down.

thanks.

i tried to plus rep u fdd but it said i have to spread some rep around 1st,lol


----------



## saine420 (Jul 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now it's time to hang. i run strings where ever i can. from the rafters is working this year. i simply hook the bud over the string.....
> 
> View attachment 29337


 Thanks for the great thread, I was wondering what temps you like to keep your dry room when you hang and about what amount of time does it usually take to get off being hung? Thanks for your time..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2008)

saine420 said:


> Thanks for the great thread, I was wondering what temps you like to keep your dry room when you hang and about what amount of time does it usually take to get off being hung? Thanks for your time..


thanks for your interest.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jul 28, 2008)

HYDRO GROWWWW lol


----------



## KoseGrower (Aug 4, 2008)

is it best to hang the plants indoor or outdoor when left to dry?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2008)

KoseGrower said:


> is it best to hang the plants indoor or outdoor when left to dry?


i would say inside but it really depends on the situation. if you have the means then inside is best in my opinion.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 13, 2008)

I would definitely agree with that. I have found the bathroom to be the best.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2008)

cool dry barn with ventilation and some way to control humidity. this coulsd be as simple as opening a window. barns are bad ass for drying.


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 13, 2008)

wish i had a barn.


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 13, 2008)

hi fdd, i have 3 biggish plants growing outdoor.
they are 3 foot high and have about 2o main colas each due to topping.
mt plants are 16 weeks old and havent started to flower.
will my 3 foot plants double in size?.

and what would i expect from a plant that size.


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 13, 2008)

i was havin same problem but one week they shot up 2ft and then i saw pre flowering 

good luck man any pics ?


crazy-mental said:


> hi fdd, i have 3 biggish plants growing outdoor.
> they are 3 foot high and have about 2o main colas each due to topping.
> mt plants are 16 weeks old and havent started to flower.
> will my 3 foot plants double in size?.
> ...


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 13, 2008)

here are a few pics.


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 14, 2008)

hey fdd, this question got asked a few times in here but u never answered it, about what temps do u try to keep the room ur dryin in at, and what % humidity, cuz im trying to find a good spot to hang my buds, and i was thinking the closet cuz temps stay cool around 70-75ish, and the humidity stays around 50%, thx man


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 14, 2008)

NeoAnarchist said:


> hey fdd, this question got asked a few times in here but u never answered it, about what temps do u try to keep the room ur dryin in at, and what % humidity, cuz im trying to find a good spot to hang my buds, and i was thinking the closet cuz temps stay cool around 70-75ish, and the humidity stays around 50%, thx man



you asked a question with the answer in it.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah I do that a lot too uh?


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you asked a question with the answer in it.


hahaha i didnt know if that was suitable for drying the buds in, so thats why i asked


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah best RH is about 27-33%, don't let it get over 50%, try to keep below 40% if you can. Lower temps (like night temps were during grow) like 65-70 are good, try to keep direct light off the nugs, but not too dark, a little light helps keep away some molds rots etc.


----------



## ev3rfr3sh (Aug 15, 2008)

nice trichs...very yummy lookin


----------



## BuddyMatt (Aug 24, 2008)

Just about how cool does the room have to be? This is my 1st harvest and i have 7 plants im getting ready to do. and the nights sometimes get pretty cold here i just dont want to fuck up. 

Im going to harvest the same as you do it. its the best way ive heard.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2008)

BuddyMatt said:


> Just about how cool does the room have to be? This is my 1st harvest and i have 7 plants im getting ready to do. and the nights sometimes get pretty cold here i just dont want to fuck up.
> 
> Im going to harvest the same as you do it. its the best way ive heard.


maybe upper 60's. i'm in a converted barn so my temp and humidity can change drastically due to the weather. the slower the dry time the better. it's taken me anywhere from 3 to 10 days until i have "snappy" branches.


----------



## BuddyMatt (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks alot!!! but i have one more ?'s 

So when it at the moisture i like and i can store it does it matter the temp i store it in??


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 24, 2008)

BuddyMatt said:


> Thanks alot!!! but i have one more ?'s
> 
> So when it at the moisture i like and i can store it does it matter the temp i store it in??


less heat the better


----------



## SP NUGGETS 1 (Aug 26, 2008)

how do you go on about making hash from the plant...ive always wanted to try b/c i simply love smoking Hash.


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 26, 2008)

SP NUGGETS 1 said:


> how do you go on about making hash from the plant...ive always wanted to try b/c i simply love smoking Hash.


Well you can go about it 2 ways....You can invest bubble bags,or do it the home made style.The basic idea is to remove the thc from the plant matter,then isolate the 2,trash the greens after you have done 1-2 runs on it,then keep the thc,then you let it dry or you can press it wet.Heres some links to give you and idea on both methods,and if fdd comes around in this thread he knows of a website that sells cheap bubble bags and maybe he can give you a link.
How to Make Ice Water Hash with your Bubble Bags
How to Make Cold Water Hash with your Bubble Now
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/8981-make-ice-hash-less-than.html


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 27, 2008)

*Alright, Now that I've read all 26 pages I still have a question. When Curing the bud it's placed in glass jars, sealed and placed in a cool dark room/area to re-gain moisture and opened to dry them out again to obtain the perfect moisture level. Now my question is, when the bud is at you're desired moisture level and sealed in the jars again for storage (a few months time, possibly up to 9 months) won't the bud get moist again from being in the sealed jar? What is so different about the last time you seal the jar that the bud won't regain moisture while it is being stored?*


----------



## WhoYourWeedMan (Aug 28, 2008)

Great Post. Definitely going to harvest and Cure like this. THanx


----------



## E.T (Aug 29, 2008)

Very well said! If only we all got a harvest like that every time!


----------



## deuce8469 (Aug 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i cut all my large branches and buds down to small nuggies.........
> 
> View attachment 29338


fdd....this may be a newb ? but when you cut them down to nugs does that include the big colas?...and if so how do u cut those big colas?


----------



## smartsoverambition (Aug 30, 2008)

nice, easy 2 read and understand


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2008)

deuce8469 said:


> fdd....this may be a newb ? but when you cut them down to nugs does that include the big colas?...and if so how do u cut those big colas?


some people keep them as whole branches others cut them down to little nugs. i cut mine down to a comfortable size to hold while trimming. i use small hand held clippers to trim the bigger branches.


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> some people keep them as whole branches others cut them down to little nugs. i cut mine down to a comfortable size to hold while trimming. i use small hand held clippers to trim the bigger branches.


I thought you used one of these


----------



## the oldboy (Aug 31, 2008)

when do i harvest in the southeast of england


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 1, 2008)

if it doesen't look ready and it says it's gonna frost dude take what u can get i lived in england (southeast london) 4 11 yrs it can frost like a muthafucka


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey FDD, you once put a pic up of a plant that was tied down during late flowering, it was all yummy lookin. For the life of me i cant find it. I just wanted to see it again to compare to my plants to see just how much longer i should wait. 
thanks man.


----------



## Moldy (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey FDD! Thanks for showing us a simple but logical way to trim! I always enjoy your posts! I've used your method but only on a smaller scale. I move my buds to burping when the stems bend but the bud smokes too. I waited too long once and lost a lot of taste and flavor! BTW I like to preserve the kolas in about 8" sections and smoke em' at the end of the jar but with my small grows I only have 3-4 tops. lol


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 2, 2008)

Moldy said:


> Hey FDD! Thanks for showing us a simple but logical way to trim! I always enjoy your posts! I've used your method but only on a smaller scale. I move my buds to burping when the stems bend but the bud smokes too. I waited too long once and lost a lot of taste and flavor! BTW I like to preserve the kolas in about 8" sections and smoke em' at the end of the jar but with my small grows I only have 3-4 tops. lol


Yea to long and they will dry out and loose alo't of flavor/smell...Follow fdd's way and everything will turn out good


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Sep 3, 2008)

DIRTHAWKER said:


> Hey FDD, you once put a pic up of a plant that was tied down during late flowering, it was all yummy lookin. For the life of me i cant find it. I just wanted to see it again to compare to my plants to see just how much longer i should wait.
> thanks man.


 
nevermind i found it... what a nice plant. it looks like it is as ripe as can be.
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/images/4557/1_colors.jpg


----------



## BackDoorMan (Sep 4, 2008)

my question is, do you hang the plant, or do you just hang the buds? I've been told both any times.. so i'm lost.. and do you cut the plant down, pull it out by teh roots or what?


----------



## csd7025 (Sep 4, 2008)

Backdoorman go back to page 1 , do not pass go


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 4, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> my question is, do you hang the plant, or do you just hang the buds? I've been told both any times.. so i'm lost.. and do you cut the plant down, pull it out by teh roots or what?


does not matter both ways are fine,its all personal preference...Try different ways until find something that suits your needs...but fdd's method is very good,and try reading page one lol


----------



## BOulderbuds (Sep 6, 2008)

Respect man! thats all i got to say!


----------



## ThaGreenBandit (Sep 7, 2008)

Great post! How do I +rep for you?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 9, 2008)

Those buds made my mouth water.

Excellent tutorial, I fully hope to be following these directions in about 6 weeks.


----------



## asher187 (Sep 11, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now we wait.......
> 
> i like to let the outside of the bud get crispy but not the stem. i like to start the cure with the stems still bendy. i let the bud dry until it is smokable. if i can smoke a doobie and it stays lit yet the stems still bend without snapping then i know i am at the perfect time. i cut all my large branches and buds down to small nuggies.........
> 
> View attachment 29338


When you say now we wait, umm the newb wonders about how long a day or longer (before moving on to the next step)?


----------



## jeff123 (Sep 13, 2008)

Is it Ok to cure in big ziplock freezer bags?? or is the extra money worth it for the jars.
The hard part for me is i need enogh jars to hold like 10(ish)pounds? What is the verdict?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 13, 2008)

I myself wouldn't trust plastic. That plastic smell such as new car smell, is the petrochemicals leeching out of the plastic. Plastic is a petroluem based product. 

Stick with the glass for the sake of your own health.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2008)

jeff123 said:


> Is it Ok to cure in big ziplock freezer bags?? or is the extra money worth it for the jars.
> The hard part for me is i need enogh jars to hold like 10(ish)pounds? What is the verdict?



use turkey "oven bags". they hold a 1/2 lb each.


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 13, 2008)

hi fdd do you these plants stand a chance outdoor in a greenhouse in the uk?.
i know you arnt from the uk but from you exp.?
what do you think.
i would say they are in week 2 and are 4 to 5 foor tall and 3 foot square.
all multi topped 10 plus times and have 20 plus main colas.
i could really do with your advice.
what you think?.
thanks
View attachment 192344

View attachment 192345

View attachment 192346







View attachment 192350


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> hi fdd do you these plants stand a chance outdoor in a greenhouse in the uk?.
> i know you arnt from the uk but from you exp.?
> what do you think.
> i would say they are in week 2 and are 4 to 5 foor tall and 3 foot square.
> ...


they look really good. as long as they stay above freezing they should be ok.


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 13, 2008)

here are some more pics
i have 1 ice and 2 orange bud crossed with a venus f2 male.
and will do what ever it takes to help them finish
any advice would be great as this is my 1st ever outdoor grow.

View attachment 192351

View attachment 192352











View attachment 192358


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they look really good. as long as they stay above freezing they should be ok.


 thanks.
i have been feeding them mollasses every 5 days.
im using hydro food substra flos"very watered down" once a week 
i also have some pk13/14 but im not going to start to use that till 7 weeks flowering for 2 weeks then start flushing.
could i add some better flowering food
any thoughts whats best to use what do you use fdd?. or anyone?.


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 13, 2008)

it shouldnt start to freez while the middle of nov. hopefully. so that gives me 8 to 9 weeks. and if there 2 weeks now they should hopefully have time to finish.

one more question fdd?.

i have a male looks about 3 weeks flowering.
im wanting to cross the indigo male with a ice female.

can i just poll a few buds on the lower parts of a female, with out poll the rest of the plant?.
likejust polling a few buds.
or should i just poll my 1 foot clones?.
and will a polled plant poll other virgin females with the male removed?.
thanks and sorry for all the questions.


----------



## smokinstv (Sep 13, 2008)

Very informative I think you did a great job covering the basis. One question. I think (well I'm pretty sure) A couple of my tops got a lil burnt. I think I have about two weeks left before harvest, should I cut the burnt tops or just leave be until the whole plant is ready?


----------



## Miss Curly (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi,
I am a newbie and have finally joined rollitup after finding most of my googled questions answered here. I'm so glad I did! I am learning alot!
Thanks!


----------



## Rope Smoker (Sep 15, 2008)

Those are some cute pups there crazy mental! Some nice plants too!

peace man


----------



## DragonsBreath (Sep 17, 2008)

very nice info, will come in handy for sure, thx a ton!


----------



## joebuck (Sep 19, 2008)

This is exactly what I needed, thank you! Now if I don't blow it by harvesting too early or late, I should be all set. 

What if you still have some lingering spider mites? Can I hit 'em with air (from a compressor) to blow 'em off or just cut the fan leaves off that they are attacking? (They are avoiding the sticky leaves, thank goodness!)


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

joebuck said:


> This is exactly what I needed, thank you! Now if I don't blow it by harvesting too early or late, I should be all set.
> 
> What if you still have some lingering spider mites? Can I hit 'em with air (from a compressor) to blow 'em off or just cut the fan leaves off that they are attacking? (They are avoiding the sticky leaves, thank goodness!)


i've heard of people blowing them off. sounds tedious but if it works.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 19, 2008)

so what is the average time u cure ur buds for fdd?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> so what is the average time u cure ur buds for fdd?


until it gets smoked.  stuff that goes to the club gets at least a couple weeks in jars or turkey bags. the stuff i smoke right now is from last year. i have a jar or two lost from 3 seasons ago. someday i'll find those.


----------



## MissKitten (Sep 20, 2008)

cheers mate thats really cleared that up 4 me!! wasnt sure when 2 jar up - left hangin 2 long it fink


----------



## DraginNinJaMastA420ED (Sep 21, 2008)

*godammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*


----------



## joebuck (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey fdd - followed your tutorial and it worked like a charm. Once I got into it, the manicuring wasn't as scary as I thought. Thanks very much for your great guidance, oh great one. 

 
+fdd rep for a great harvest!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2008)

joebuck said:


> Hey fdd - followed your tutorial and it worked like a charm. Once I got into it, the manicuring wasn't as scary as I thought. Thanks very much for your great guidance, oh great one.
> 
> 
> +fdd rep for a great harvest!


glad i could help.


----------



## cocaine (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice advice..!


----------



## xxOaktownxx (Sep 24, 2008)

yo Fdd your tuts are priceless...i harvested my first plant and it came out nice and potent and it still curing...did it on monday they are hanging around now the only thing i can do is wait which is really really hard....

thanks again!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2008)

xxOaktownxx said:


> yo Fdd your tuts are priceless...i harvested my first plant and it came out nice and potent and it still curing...did it on monday they are hanging around now the only thing i can do is wait which is really really hard....
> 
> thanks again!!!!!


really, really, really hard.


----------



## cHiEf04grwer (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah REALLY REALLY REALLY hard... Another thanks to you FDD for your assistance with the Manicuring tips. They came in hand majorly after the fucking storm Yesterday.... Lost a couple of branches... Not cool. thanks again tho, i still have a ways to go!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 26, 2008)

My plant has 50% of the hairs turned reddish brown. It will have been in flower for 6 weeks this monday. I went ahead and flushed it with water 2 days ago and then with molasses water yesterday. 

I am wanting to harvest them earlier for the sporty energetic high, I don't much like that couch lock napping type of high. I don't have a microscope to check the trichs, but do you think I'm on the right track? It seems as though the buds are looking a little tiny bit fatter each day. 

I ws going to flush every few days for about 2 more weeks and then see if it was ready to harvest. 

Pic of it on my avatar. Any advice?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> My plant has 50% of the hairs turned reddish brown. It will have been in flower for 6 weeks this monday. I went ahead and flushed it with water 2 days ago and then with molasses water yesterday.
> 
> I am wanting to harvest them earlier for the sporty energetic high, I don't much like that couch lock napping type of high. I don't have a microscope to check the trichs, but do you think I'm on the right track? It seems as though the buds are looking a little tiny bit fatter each day.
> 
> ...




looks like an indica. you won't get a racy high harvesting an indica early. you need to grow sativas for a racy high. that "harvest early for an uppity high" is bullsh*t. it's the genetics of the plant that determine the high.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 26, 2008)

So am I on the right harvest track? Maybe 2 weeks left or so? It's a bag seed plant but she smells so skunky.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> So am I on the right harvest track? Maybe 2 weeks left or so? It's a bag seed plant but she smells so skunky.



sounds about right. your avatar looks amazing.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 26, 2008)

Sadly the camera really does add 10 pounds.......


----------



## smokinstv (Sep 26, 2008)

You really seem to know your stuff so let me ask you this..... I have pulled trimmed and hung my bluberry crop. I am pretty sure I pulled it about 4 or 5 days early because only the big buds have turned purple. If I keep the temp down to about 68 in the room that they are hanging, will it help make the rest of the buds more purple?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2008)

smokinstv said:


> You really seem to know your stuff so let me ask you this..... I have pulled trimmed and hung my bluberry crop. I am pretty sure I pulled it about 4 or 5 days early because only the big buds have turned purple. If I keep the temp down to about 68 in the room that they are hanging, will it help make the rest of the buds more purple?



nope.  though the color may start to show as it dries. it often changes while it dries.


----------



## t0k3s (Sep 26, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like an indica. you won't get a racy high harvesting an indica early. you need to grow sativas for a racy high. that "harvest early for an uppity high" is bullsh*t. it's the genetics of the plant that determine the high.


I have always been saying that too, and then they try to tell me its bullshit i need to harvest indicas early for a sativa feeling highha looks like they are full of shit


----------



## choobie (Sep 26, 2008)

having an outdoor plant that I've had to hide in some fairly tall grass, looks like the tops are almost ready but the lower branches are less mature. and now I see on the very bottom are some new ones coming out. needless to say I was quite shocked to see a half dozen or so new ones starting to shoot up. the plant is small and I only have the one.
Can I clip what is ready and leave the rest to grow?
If yes, do I cut the main stalk at the top just below them or the branches that they are growing on? my guess would be to clip the branches.
my concern is shocking the plant if too much is clipped.

any help on this would greatly be appreciated

Choobie.....(the noobie)


----------



## happyface (Sep 29, 2008)

hey fdd i really like your examples.....there great. but i would really like to hear your opinion. 

alrite so the fisrt 6 pics are White Widow. to different plants in a 2 planter bubbleponics system. and the last 2 are Master Kush.


----------



## happyface (Sep 29, 2008)

the last pic of the MC is not there sorry


----------



## 66 north (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a question . As you harvest a little each day and adding bud to your dry area does the newly added bud hinder the older from drying ? If so are there any way around this using the same room?


----------



## Peensiegirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the tutorial - very helpful. My plants are about 2 weeks out and this is my first time, so it was especially appreciated! Grow on ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2008)

66 north said:


> I have a question . As you harvest a little each day and adding bud to your dry area does the newly added bud hinder the older from drying ? If so are there any way around this using the same room?


i mark where i stop at the end of the day so i don't mix wet bud with dry bud. having it hang side by side doesn't slow dry, much. not that i've ever really noticed. i keep a small heater and fan going in my room. i don't want it to be hot but i do want it to be dry, in my room.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2008)

happyface said:


> hey fdd i really like your examples.....there great. but i would really like to hear your opinion.
> 
> alrite so the fisrt 6 pics are White Widow. to different plants in a 2 planter bubbleponics system. and the last 2 are Master Kush.




time to flush.


----------



## happyface (Sep 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> time to flush.


 soo to flush....that means when i change the res i use only water wit no Nutes rite? and ow long shood i leave it like that befor i harvest?
thanks for the help bro +reps.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2008)

happyface said:


> soo to flush....that means when i change the res i use only water wit no Nutes rite? and ow long shood i leave it like that befor i harvest?
> thanks for the help bro +reps.



plain water, no nutes. i try to flush for 2 weeks.


----------



## cHiEf04grwer (Sep 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> plain water, no nutes. i try to flush for 2 weeks.


Hey FDD, i was wondering would you flush potted plants for 2 weeks as well? and i was wondering, Do you personally use molasses at all during your flush?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2008)

cHiEf04grwer said:


> Hey FDD, i was wondering would you flush potted plants for 2 weeks as well? and i was wondering, Do you personally use molasses at all during your flush?



yes, 2 weeks plain water. i don't use molasses.


----------



## cHiEf04grwer (Sep 30, 2008)

i wasn't sure if you did or not. i have been following just about all of your advice, and nothing has failed me yet, so i guess i wont be using molasses then lol. do you think its necessary to use 3X's the amount of water tho?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2008)

cHiEf04grwer said:


> i wasn't sure if you did or not. i have been following just about all of your advice, and nothing has failed me yet, so i guess i wont be using molasses then lol. do you think its necessary to use 3X's the amount of water tho?


no, 3x the amount is to flush out the soil all at once. water as usual with straight water. this will flush the plant itself. the leaves should start to fade in color. this is the plant feeding off the nutes in the leaves. when the leaves are yellow they are void of nutes.


----------



## husalife (Oct 1, 2008)

Well Ive got my Schooling for the day, lol 33 pages later. Ive just started to harvest a few branches myself, its sooo Purdy, I cut 4 branches off and manicured 'em real nice and weighed to see what wet weight was and they were sittin on almost 6 ounces. HA HA HA HA HA HA HA and those four didnt even knock a dent in my plants. Nice info FDD Thx.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2008)

husalife said:


> Well Ive got my Schooling for the day, lol 33 pages later. Ive just started to harvest a few branches myself, its sooo Purdy, I cut 4 branches off and manicured 'em real nice and weighed to see what wet weight was and they were sittin on almost 6 ounces. HA HA HA HA HA HA HA and those four didnt even knock a dent in my plants. Nice info FDD Thx.



3 ounces wet should equal about 1 ounce dry. just a rough average but it's usually pretty close.


----------



## 66 north (Oct 1, 2008)

Another question . The humidity in my dry area has been high 80% range I have had 2 fans going a ceiling fan and a fan out of a fridge none of these blowing directly on the bud. Today I added a dehumifier should I cut back on the fans does to much air movement cause any problems ? I guess you won't learn if you don't ask I will admit this site has been a great help I keep checking back to this topic daily to see if I am doing it right . Thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2008)

66 north said:


> Another question . The humidity in my dry area has been high 80% range I have had 2 fans going a ceiling fan and a fan out of a fridge none of these blowing directly on the bud. Today I added a dehumifier should I cut back on the fans does to much air movement cause any problems ? I guess you won't learn if you don't ask I will admit this site has been a great help I keep checking back to this topic daily to see if I am doing it right . Thanks!


air movement is good as long as it not blowing the buds everywhere.


----------



## Karen007 (Oct 1, 2008)

So I am not quite sure what you were doing with just the leaves.....the fan leaves with resin you keep (and how do you treat them?) and the leaves with no resin you discard??


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2008)

Karen007 said:


> So I am not quite sure what you were doing with just the leaves.....the fan leaves with resin you keep (and how do you treat them?) and the leaves with no resin you discard??



the leaves with resin get saved for bubble hash. the big fan leaves go into the compost bin. i burn the stalks.


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the leaves with resin get saved for bubble hash. the big fan leaves go into the compost bin. i burn the stalks.


I bet your neighbor hood smells good.


----------



## happyface (Oct 2, 2008)

Karen007 said:


> So I am not quite sure what you were doing with just the leaves.....the fan leaves with resin you keep (and how do you treat them?) and the leaves with no resin you discard??


 you can use ALL clippings to make hash!
YouTube - The Amazing "Gumby" Hash, Hashish,Bubblehash, Method.
watch this video....u wont be disappointed.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 2, 2008)

yea Gumby's way is easy and no special tools required


----------



## happyface (Oct 2, 2008)

yea man it looks AWESOME.ive havent done it YET.ive been saving ALL my clipping for it. well i gots a question for ya.......how many grams of trimming would you use for a 5 gallon bucket??? if you could explain your method would be awesome. juss wondering cause i dont wanna mess things up.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 2, 2008)

happyface said:


> you can use ALL clippings to make hash!
> YouTube - The Amazing "Gumby" Hash, Hashish,Bubblehash, Method.
> watch this video....u wont be disappointed.


don't use fan leaves for hash making. they are dusty and dirty and add a lot of contaminants to your final product. they have NO trichs so they just take up room in the washer.


----------



## happyface (Oct 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> don't use fan leaves for hash making. they are dusty and dirty and add a lot of contaminants to your final product. they have NO trichs so they just take up room in the washer.


well i know the whole purpose is to get the REISEN GLANDS out of the leaves and thats in ALL the leaves.


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 3, 2008)

happyface said:


> well i know the whole purpose is to get the REISEN GLANDS out of the leaves and thats in ALL the leaves.


Yea but for the amount you will you get,its not worth the crud that is with it


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2008)

happyface said:


> well i know the whole purpose is to get the REISEN GLANDS out of the leaves and thats in ALL the leaves.


there are NO resins on fan leaves. there carry a lot of dust, dirt, and debris. if you use fan leaves in your hash you will contaminate it.


----------



## crazy-mental (Oct 3, 2008)

fan leaves look like they have tri's in them.
but i have tried to smoke fan leaves before and they are a waste of time.


----------



## happyface (Oct 3, 2008)

yea there no reisen ON it its inside the leaf it whats its made of.


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 3, 2008)

happyface said:


> yea there no reisen ON it its inside the leaf it whats its made of.


They contain no thc,maybe a very tiny amount may form but nothing worth the effort.They will only green it all up and end up with no thc,stick to trim like fdd is saying,im sure from his pictures you can see he knows whats up


----------



## pereiraprodigy (Oct 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now we are ready to trim. i go mad. i like to get down in there. i use spring loaded scissors. any resistance and i back off on the snip. it takes awhile but eventually you can get a feel for it. i like to lay my scissors flat and trim all leaves flush.......
> 
> View attachment 29335
> 
> View attachment 29336


What do you mean you like to lay your scissors flat and how do you trim it as flush as possible?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2008)

pereiraprodigy said:


> What do you mean you like to lay your scissors flat and how do you trim it as flush as possible?



lay them flat against the bud. i use fine tipped scissors and just poke down in there and get all the leafy stuff.


----------



## Bongman420 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Sticky. I'm wondering when exactly to harvest my buds that are now in full bloom with about half of the hairs turned red and a good amount of crystals on the buds and adjacent leaves.


----------



## RXSHUN (Oct 7, 2008)

Very well done,better then any article I have read so far,also tells me I need to wait a few more weeks.Doing an outdoor grow and just hope the frost stays away...Thanks for the info!


----------



## husalife (Oct 7, 2008)

"A" Frost shouldnt hurt to bad should it FDD


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 7, 2008)

husalife said:


> "A" Frost shouldnt hurt to bad should it FDD


no, don't let it happen again though.


----------



## happyface (Oct 8, 2008)

ay well i gotta question for FDD. Im bout to harvest and i need to hang my plant somewere else cause i wanna let other plants go longer. so im planning on choppin branches trimmimg them and i got a 10 gallon rubbermaid i cut holes in and put strings across and planning on hanging them there is this a good idea? i wanna ask u cause this is where i got the idea.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2008)

happyface said:


> ay well i gotta question for FDD. Im bout to harvest and i need to hang my plant somewere else cause i wanna let other plants go longer. so im planning on choppin branches trimmimg them and i got a 10 gallon rubbermaid i cut holes in and put strings across and planning on hanging them there is this a good idea? i wanna ask u cause this is where i got the idea.




i would either leave the lid off or put some type of exhaust fan in it.


----------



## King Skinz (Oct 8, 2008)

Thought I would bumps this one as its the season! was also hopeing someone could post some of non ready trich and ready triches?



-Skinz


----------



## thomas232 (Oct 8, 2008)

...i envy you fdd.


----------



## happyface (Oct 8, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i would either leave the lid off or put some type of exhaust fan in it.


 aww i dident even think bout that thanks. so after i chop a branch i just trim it rite away rite? thanks bro.


----------



## neef (Oct 9, 2008)

how long do you normally hang them for?


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 9, 2008)

neef said:


> how long do you normally hang them for?


Until they are dry and crispy feeling on the outside but still have bendy stems and moisture on the inside,then toss them into some jars and start curing


----------



## 66 north (Oct 9, 2008)

When i harvested I left a few shooters on the plant that the buds were small just curious if they would get bigger or what would happen to them. On returning today just to have a look I noticed they have got bigger to a size it is really noticable also the smaller leaves have turned brown and appear that there dead .My question is what is happening ? was I running that close to loosing my crop or is this the last ditch effort for the buds to grow this being my first grow those plants have had me guessing all summer but like most farmers I getting ready for next summers crop . lol 

PS: Thanks ffd your step by step ways of how to do the whole harvest and cure it was a big help . Again thanks everyone !


----------



## happyface (Oct 11, 2008)

another question.im pretty sure its done its day 59 and i just wanted your opinion FDD. i just wanna take this top piece off and focus in on the lower branches.the top looks done but the rest looks like it can be better.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 11, 2008)

looks pretty done.


----------



## happyface (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks bro


----------



## tehhammer420 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey when you hang them does it matter if it's dark or not warm or cool. and when you cure them in jars the days that you leave the top open dose it matter if it's in the sun or light at all?


----------



## littlebat (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks so much, FDD! I've learned more from you & Subcool than anyone else on this site. +rep all the way!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2008)

tehhammer420 said:


> Hey when you hang them does it matter if it's dark or not warm or cool. and when you cure them in jars the days that you leave the top open dose it matter if it's in the sun or light at all?



i'm at 60 degrees and 30% humidity right now while drying. do not dry it in the sun. low light levels, such as room lighting is ok until you can get it jarred up and put away. 



littlebat said:


> Thanks so much, FDD! I've learned more from you & Subcool than anyone else on this site. +rep all the way!



glad i could help.


----------



## tehhammer420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey thanks. I recently hung them in my shed with it compleatly dark with a fan blowing in the room past them. i let them sit their for about 2 days. Now i don't have jars but i do have tuper ware big enough to put it all in. it is " Airtight " and i keep it in a cool dark place. It's one day close one day open for 3 days? i have some pics here. You have helped me so much friend


----------



## tehhammer420 (Oct 13, 2008)

PS the curing takes away the pre mature smell? and when can i smoke the dam stuff lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 13, 2008)

tehhammer420 said:


> Hey thanks. I recently hung them in my shed with it compleatly dark with a fan blowing in the room past them. i let them sit their for about 2 days. Now i don't have jars but i do have tuper ware big enough to put it all in. it is " Airtight " and i keep it in a cool dark place. It's one day close one day open for 3 days? i have some pics here. You have helped me so much friend


i open and close them until they are dry. leave just a little moisture. you don't want it crispy. you can smoke it once it will burn.  the curing should bring out the smell.


----------



## Swiftblaze24 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a big question about long term storage. My good friend and I are well established cigar smokers, therefore we both have nice humidors. I plan on growing my own herb in awhile and was wondering what you guys thought about storing amounts of weed in a humidor? I know it keeps cigars at 70% humidity forever and that is perfect so im wondering if a bud will keep for a long time in a humidor? 

Thanks, Swift


----------



## tehhammer420 (Oct 15, 2008)

thats what me and the wife feel like on fire. Greatest bud iv ever smoked and I grew it! thanks for all the info FDD


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 15, 2008)

Swiftblaze24 said:


> I have a big question about long term storage. My good friend and I are well established cigar smokers, therefore we both have nice humidors. I plan on growing my own herb in awhile and was wondering what you guys thought about storing amounts of weed in a humidor? I know it keeps cigars at 70% humidity forever and that is perfect so im wondering if a bud will keep for a long time in a humidor?
> 
> Thanks, Swift


I don't see why not..does it have multiple settings or is it constant 70% humidity???You know that normal old mason jars with the latch type lids will work well too.You just got to store them when they are dry,cured and contain enough moisture to burn smooth but not induce mold.I'm sure fdd can bust out a 3y old jar of bud


----------



## PaleoNM (Oct 15, 2008)

what is this!!!!...i need to know!!!!having a growth situation like this at home...beautiful...beautiful....and then....beautiful.....never thought purple would be my very favorite color.....but, apparently i am open to new suggestion of happines....thnx....


----------



## Swiftblaze24 (Oct 16, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> I don't see why not..does it have multiple settings or is it constant 70% humidity???You know that normal old mason jars with the latch type lids will work well too.You just got to store them when they are dry,cured and contain enough moisture to burn smooth but not induce mold.I'm sure fdd can bust out a 3y old jar of bud


im pretty sure u can adjust the humidity but the more i think about it jars are the way to go. well thanks for the reply.

Swift


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 16, 2008)

Swiftblaze24 said:


> im pretty sure u can adjust the humidity but the more i think about it jars are the way to go. well thanks for the reply.
> 
> Swift


No Problem, Just be sure they are dried and cure before long term storage, and i would check up on them every month or so for the first few months to see how they are aging and be sure there was no excess moisture or they are getting to dry.


----------



## mnk007 (Oct 17, 2008)

moist and damp are the same arent they?

so after they are done drying you simply put them in a jar and open it several times until you are happy with it? how long should i keep it open if the bud isnt wet again?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2008)

mnk007 said:


> moist and damp are the same arent they?
> 
> so after they are done drying you simply put them in a jar and open it several times until you are happy with it? how long should i keep it open if the bud isnt wet again?


if the bud isn't wet then you don't need to keep it open. unless it's damp or moist.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Oct 20, 2008)

[email protected] joe the plumber!!


----------



## happyface (Oct 20, 2008)

hahahahaha


----------



## pulsar (Oct 21, 2008)

I've been curing for 3 days, and today when i opened the jar it looked like smoke or dust come out, what do think?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 21, 2008)

was the top of the jar covered in dirt or dust? 


LOL at the Joe Plumber......


----------



## littlebat (Oct 21, 2008)

Can you give some idea how long it takes to dry, and how long to cure? If you smoke it when it's dry but not cured, does it taste bad?

Total newb questions, but I'm seeing a huge range of times, everywhere from three days to two months!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2008)

littlebat said:


> Can you give some idea how long it takes to dry, and how long to cure? If you smoke it when it's dry but not cured, does it taste bad?
> 
> Total newb questions, but I'm seeing a huge range of times, everywhere from three days to two months!!



mine takes about 4 days before i can start doing bong rips of it. it tastes great. 


the curing process brings out all the deeper flavors and smooths the smoke out. it's good without being cured, but it's gets better. kinda like wine. you can get drunk off it when it goes in the bottle. age gives it "character", though.


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Oct 21, 2008)

> i've been curing for 3 days, and today when i opened the jar it looked like smoke or dust come out, what do think?


err, I hope not, but the only thing I can think of would be mold spores.... is that an issue in your jar?


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 22, 2008)

I am pretty sure this is the strain kish. It has been 44 days I was able tp put my camera on my scope. I am thinking about going 49 days. I dont want couch lock. What do you think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 22, 2008)

shishkaboy said:


> I am pretty sure this is the strain kish. It has been 44 days I was able tp put my camera on my scope. I am thinking about going 49 days. I dont want couch lock. What do you think?



3 to 4 more weeks.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 24, 2008)

Wondering how much longer should I cure these. They've been in the jars 13 days. Thanks bro.


----------



## happyface (Oct 24, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Wondering how much longer should I cure these. They've been in the jars 13 days. Thanks bro.


 they look good.hows the smell.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Wondering how much longer should I cure these. They've been in the jars 13 days. Thanks bro.


i keep it in the jar until i'm done smoking it. you can smoke it anytime you want now.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i keep it in the jar until i'm done smoking it. you can smoke it anytime you want now.


I crumbled up a small bud today. Check out the journal for final weight.




happyface said:


> they look good.hows the smell.


Feck, it's a unusual smell but nice. I tried some today with great results. I'm glad I did this.


----------



## stonerboy1 (Oct 25, 2008)

this thread is awesum since more and more people are harvesting


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 25, 2008)

I thought I was 'scribed to this thread.Better do it now so I can have a reference.


----------



## Baz (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks fdd, this will be helpfull in a few weeks.


----------



## mattykyp (Nov 5, 2008)

This is an awesomely helpful thread!!!


----------



## donnie189 (Nov 5, 2008)

hi everybody!!


----------



## donnie189 (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anybody have an opinon on trimmers? Aardvark or Big Red Sreaders?? Thanks, in advance, Donnie 










































































"Goin' to The Philippines"


----------



## Vasis (Nov 6, 2008)

Just a question but, is the bud still smokeable like dry enough to smoke and all that if you just hang it out to dry and then put it in bags and put that in storage?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 6, 2008)

Vasis said:


> Just a question but, is the bud still smokeable like dry enough to smoke and all that if you just hang it out to dry and then put it in bags and put that in storage?


yes it is.


----------



## rawgit (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey FDD, whutz the difference atween the Fisker micro tip skizzers and shears?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 11, 2008)

rawgit said:


> Hey FDD, whutz the difference atween the Fisker micro tip skizzers and shears?


i don't know. all i know is "fiskar, micro-tip". they have all different levels now. i saw titanium. wtf is one cutting with titanium scissors? confused:


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 12, 2008)

Where did you see these titanium scissors? Hubby is a roofer and wants scissors for x-mas for work. He'd love those I bet. 




fdd2blk said:


> i don't know. all i know is "fiskar, micro-tip". they have all different levels now. i saw titanium. wtf is one cutting with titanium scissors? confused:


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Where did you see these titanium scissors? Hubby is a roofer and wants scissors for x-mas for work. He'd love those I bet.



titanium fiskars - Google Product Search

micro tip, ...... http://www.google.com/products?btnG=Search+Products&hl=en&show=dd&q=titanium+micro+tip+fiskars


----------



## moon47usaco (Nov 16, 2008)

The kids at my grow shop laughed at that too... =]

Marketability is ridiculous... Or people are gullible... =]



fdd2blk said:


> i don't know. all i know is "fiskar, micro-tip". they have all different levels now. i saw titanium. wtf is one cutting with titanium scissors? confused:


----------



## t0k3s (Nov 18, 2008)

People are gullible now,always have been always will,marketers trick of the trade,you build it all nice and shinny,call it something great and you have a sale


----------



## gotot (Nov 22, 2008)

is it possible to keep the fan leaves on, cut out the bud and use the branch as a clone? or is the branch not able to make new grow shoots at that time? and wouldn't it be impossible to cut out the bud? or is the branch way past dead by that point(after hanging)?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2008)

gotot said:


> is it possible to keep the fan leaves on, cut out the bud and use the branch as a clone? or is the branch not able to make new grow shoots at that time? and wouldn't it be impossible to cut out the bud? or is the branch way past dead by that point(after hanging)?


you can do that. i have.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok need some help...posted pix earlier today in my grow but would really appreciate some advice from a couple pros... kinda in a dilemna on harvesting at this point...Please check out my grow and let me know what ya think... Thanks in advance.. I hope

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/127741-interesting-dwc-bagseed-grow-juicy.html


----------



## dazed but not confused (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanx for the thread fdd...this by far the simplest explanation of harvesting and curing that I have seen so far... I'm a newb with a stupid question...if you don't have jars for curing can you use clear plastic freezer bags? ....(sorry if you already answered this question)


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2008)

dazed but not confused said:


> Thanx for the thread fdd...this by far the simplest explanation of harvesting and curing that I have seen so far... I'm a newb with a stupid question...if you don't have jars for curing can you use clear plastic freezer bags? ....(sorry if you already answered this question)



oven bags work much better. use roast sized for small amounts, turkey sized for large amounts.


----------



## Dfunk (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a plant that's about ready for harvest,but I find myself reluctant to cut it. The plant's stems are turning reddish-brown & it seems done. I checked with my scope & most of the trichs still look clear. Is it possible the top cola is ready, but the rest could wait? I need your expertise FDD...I have a thread in the harvesting & curing section if you get a chance to look.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2008)

i always trim a branch at a time. start with the one that looks the ripest. as you trim it you will know if it could go longer or not. too many times i whacked the whole plant only to decide 10 mins later i wanted to let it go another week.


----------



## Baz (Nov 26, 2008)

I also am very close to harvesting my 100% sativa (first grow)

Can i ask what are the signs to look out for, whilst trimming that show you shes not ready?

Also i do not have a scope but i can see the trics through magnifying glass, and they all seem clear white ( i think ) is it possible to see the trics changing colour through a magnifying glass?


----------



## Dfunk (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanx for that pointer...ttyl!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2008)

Baz said:


> I also am very close to harvesting my 100% sativa (first grow)
> 
> Can i ask what are the signs to look out for, whilst trimming that show you shes not ready?
> 
> Also i do not have a scope but i can see the trics through magnifying glass, and they all seem clear white ( i think ) is it possible to see the trics changing colour through a magnifying glass?



i usually get halfway thru the first bud and start to get a feeling of "loss" in my life. that's when i stop. 

i'm serious.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Nov 30, 2008)

have you ever tried hanging an entire plant at once to dry? i've always heard thats a good method, although it seems like it would take wayyyy longer to dry???


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 30, 2008)

Eh fdd its been about a week u think i should start my flush? heres one under the magnifying glass...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Eh fdd its been about a week u think i should start my flush? heres one under the magnifying glass...



looks like at least 3 more weeks.


----------



## abudsmoker (Nov 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like at least 3 more weeks.


 DOH ....... you know that just kills them ( the grower)


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like at least 3 more weeks.


Damn....Kinda hurts wont lie!..Oh well maybe just on time for xmas then..thanks i guess lmao


----------



## Cr33p4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very informative good thread. But still the best part of the entire thread was the HAPPY PLUMBER! =)) Just finished smoking a bowl and that was byfar the best thing i could have ever seen at this very moment =))


----------



## xxtoadxx (Dec 1, 2008)

lmao @ the happy plumber... stoned


----------



## the beekeepers (Dec 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i will be making hash so i do not want ANY fan leaves. only resin covered leaves are saved. so next i go thru the whole pile and trim all the fan leaves. any leaf that has a stem is remove. i cut the leaf stem back all the way down to the stalk. i don't like little pokers sticking out.....
> View attachment 29334


How much do you trim if you are not making hash? Let say you just want "regular ass weed".


-Q


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2008)

the beekeepers said:


> How much do you trim if you are not making hash? Let say you just want "regular ass weed".
> 
> 
> -Q


i still trim just as much. i just keep the trimmings separate from the fan leaves. the fan leaves are dusty and dirty and carry very little resins.


----------



## Baz (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey fdd

Ive chopped down my christmas tree, and followed your instructions so far, must say this thread is very helpful thanks & + rep if it will let me 

I have trimmed the buds and cola and have them hanging in a dark cool cupboard, how long would you recommend i leave them there, the plant was watered about 4 days before chopping

I have bought a sealable jar, just want to know how long roughly bud 

Tia


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2008)

Baz said:


> Hey fdd
> 
> Ive chopped down my christmas tree, and followed your instructions so far, must say this thread is very helpful thanks & + rep if it will let me
> 
> ...


i'll say, ........................ 7 days.


----------



## nvirgo79 (Dec 12, 2008)

smoke weed everyday.


----------



## Nacho420 (Dec 15, 2008)

Shit, _All I do is smoke weed...

Ha, good stuff_


----------



## Nacho420 (Dec 15, 2008)

Oops, that italics didn't come out right


----------



## White E (Dec 20, 2008)

Nacho420 said:


> All I do is smoke weed...


EVERYDAY Thats all i do ...


----------



## Nacho420 (Dec 23, 2008)

This is a pretty interesting resume... It says here you smoke weed everyday.

Shit, all I do is smoke weed. I don't give a FUCK!

Congratulations, you've got the job.

lol, enjoy... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B91wki_jQf0


----------



## maximus1234 (Dec 23, 2008)

Omg Fdd i totally wanna suck your cock!!! HAHA u R good though damn.


----------



## happyface (Dec 25, 2008)

THAT IS TOTALLY GAY!!!!! unless ur a chick then i like ur attitude hahahah


----------



## HopeItsGood (Dec 25, 2008)

1226080628.jpg
1226080627.jpg
downsized_1226080622.jpg
Okay this is what I have going right now. At least that is almost ready to get harvested. The tri's are getting a little dark and cloudy. I am hanging in there because the plant is a little wimpy still. I think it is a sativa, really it was just a project that worked out pretty well. I have a new girl now that has much higher quality genetics and after 3 weeks of experimenting with her by forcing her into budding from the get go. I will post pics of that one if someone will tell me what thread to use, I am new and don't want to piss anyone off. Also I don't even know if I posted the pics correctly today. Any suggestions about harvesting, etc. feel free.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 25, 2008)

maximus1234 said:


> Omg Fdd i totally wanna suck your cock!!! HAHA u R good though damn.


----------



## xperyens (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello, i'm new here and i would like to salute everyone. 
This is my first grow.

subject: White Whidow
source: http://royalqueenseeds.com/?id=32&product=4&producttitle=white-widow

Growing - short journal...

Veg period 61 days with hps 400w (24/0 light - 5 weeks with 2 clf [110w both]
- 4 weeks hps 400w)
Flowering 57 days with 12/12 light hps 400w.

She's in 8 week of flowering and i thing the buds are too small. I will attach some pictures taken 1 minute ago and i will wait for your opinion and when do you think i should harvest. Thanks in advance... 

PS: FDD you're doing a very good job.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 29, 2008)

xperyens said:


> Hello, i'm new here and i would like to salute everyone.
> This is my first grow.
> 
> subject: White Whidow
> ...



looks really good. 3 more weeks.


----------



## kid cannabis (Dec 29, 2008)

wow i hope mine start showing sex soon its bee like 12 days of 12/12


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 29, 2008)

Almost 10 weeks flowering here, I think Wednesday will be the cut day, I see amber, but I am not sure where to look, I have been looking all over but it seems hard to pinpoint the amber or my scope skills suck. What yall think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 29, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Almost 10 weeks flowering here, I think Wednesday will be the cut day, I see amber, but I am not sure where to look, I have been looking all over but it seems hard to pinpoint the amber or my scope skills suck. What yall think?






looks perfect.


----------



## kid cannabis (Dec 29, 2008)

well im getting a little jelous.....


----------



## xperyens (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for your time and help. So, she's in the 8'th week of flowering and she still needs 3 weeks more? Then this will be a most predominant sativa strain? i will try to get a clearer shot on the trichomes but with this camera i don't think i can. Thanks, i'll be back .

PS: Should i feed her only plain water, or i can add nustrients for 1 more week? How about molasses, can i gave her molasses now?


----------



## xperyens (Dec 30, 2008)

xperyens said:


> Hello, i'm new here and i would like to salute everyone.
> This is my first grow.
> 
> subject: White Whidow
> ...


Ok, so three weeks sounds good. This is my first grow and i don't know the behavior of the buds development. Now they seem to be small. Are they gonna get fat in the last two weeks? This is just for me only, i wont trade it so that's why i'm so interested about it. Thank you 

Oh, and its true when they said about the bud.... when it's smaller it's richer in thc glands?
Hey bxke, what strain is you plant? She looks great!


----------



## xxtoadxx (Jan 3, 2009)

hmmm got a question for fdd if you can answer this please. I got an unnamed clone from the club looks mostly indica and its now day... 57. Its about 60% hairs red but it looks like its getting fatter day by day and im afraid when i start flushing she'll stop. What do you think? I got a scope on the way but not til wednesday and watering day is today.... feed with nutes or not to feed with nutes? i also am going to use a flushing agent to quicken the flushing time. thank you


----------



## Baz (Jan 3, 2009)

I wouldn't give that any more nutes at that stage just flush flush flush, but wait on fdd as im no expert


----------



## xxtoadxx (Jan 3, 2009)

but you are very much more experienced than i am!  thank you! this is my first grow and i took cutting from her so trying to get a good timing on when to cut


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 3, 2009)

i am 6wks into flower with Island Sweet Skunk, on my last watering i used the the highest amout of nutes in terms of ppm, my question is at this point do i continue to increase the nutes or begin to decrease the level of ppm before I flush i have to water every 5-6 days, knowing that I should flush at a min of a week before harvesting. i am using bontanicare, cal-mag+,liquid karma,and pro-bloom(soil mix) and sweet @ last watering i used 2 tsp/per gal liquid karma,7tsp pro-bloom & sweet ( no cal-mag this time because I wanted to reduce the amount of N at this point, good or bad advice?) in a soiless mix of perlite/vermiculite/spag moss, 1gal bags.


----------



## xxtoadxx (Jan 3, 2009)

decrease!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2009)

xxtoadxx said:


> hmmm got a question for fdd if you can answer this please. I got an unnamed clone from the club looks mostly indica and its now day... 57. Its about 60% hairs red but it looks like its getting fatter day by day and im afraid when i start flushing she'll stop. What do you think? I got a scope on the way but not til wednesday and watering day is today.... feed with nutes or not to feed with nutes? i also am going to use a flushing agent to quicken the flushing time. thank you



you can start to flush.


----------



## xperyens (Jan 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you can start to flush.


hey, what about molasses in the last 2 weeks of flowering. should i stop feeding her with molasses or should i continue until chop? Thanks and Happy New Year


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2009)

xperyens said:


> hey, what about molasses in the last 2 weeks of flowering. should i stop feeding her with molasses or should i continue until chop? Thanks and Happy New Year


i don't use molasses.


----------



## xxtoadxx (Jan 4, 2009)

.... to answer your question though, you can use molasses until choppy chop. and thank you very much fdd


----------



## t0k3s (Jan 4, 2009)

xxtoadxx said:


> .... to answer your question though, you can use molasses until choppy chop. and thank you very much fdd


I have tried both and there is no difference really,i use it from beginning of flower till i flush,then its just plain water for 2-3 weeks depending on weather


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 5, 2009)

what you guys think ... almost ready ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2009)

flush, flush, flush.


----------



## t0k3s (Jan 5, 2009)

420weedman said:


> what you guys think ... almost ready ?


Looking good now flush for like 2-3 weeks and you will be very happy when they are done


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 5, 2009)

yea i started flushing early .... for about 2 weeks now


----------



## davemoney (Jan 6, 2009)

i have question!.
i harvested my first batch and the stuff smells like hay or grass....what is up with that?


----------



## Baz (Jan 6, 2009)

Its the smell of life, it will slowly eb away as time passes lol

Its like that smell off freshly cut grass, but after a few weeks wont smell like that ya know


----------



## davemoney (Jan 6, 2009)

Baz said:


> Its the smell of life, it will slowly eb away as time passes lol
> 
> Its like that smell off freshly cut grass, but after a few weeks wont smell like that ya know


haha yeah i've been waiting but the smell doesn't seem to go n e where. that damn hay smell, it doesn't smell like bombs you would pick up from a dealer u kno? 

is there a way to cure it that would help? like some lemons or something lol


----------



## Baz (Jan 6, 2009)

I know what your saying mine almost made me puke ha ha, how u cured it so far and how long?


----------



## davemoney (Jan 6, 2009)

Baz said:


> I know what your saying mine almost made me puke ha ha, how u cured it so far and how long?


well i hung to dry for a week n a half, then i cured in mason jars until it was just right. i burped the jars every day....i just don't get it....so your saying you buds smell like hay then smell u kno like bud lol what did you do differently?


----------



## xperyens (Jan 6, 2009)

davemoney said:


> well i hung to dry for a week n a half, then i cured in mason jars until it was just right. i burped the jars every day....i just don't get it....so your saying you buds smell like hay then smell u kno like bud lol what did you do differently?


before harvesting how did your buds smell?


----------



## davemoney (Jan 6, 2009)

xperyens said:


> before harvesting how did your buds smell?


it smells bomb, like a mild spicy smell. it doesn't keep that odor when it's done curing, maybe it's the strain which i dunno what it is...do your buds smell like hay at n e point?


----------



## Baz (Jan 6, 2009)

my buds pre chop smelled like they should, then when i chopped em down i couldn't smell it anymore for the over powering (freshly cut grass smell) <-- kinda, then after 2 n half weeks the weed smell over powered the nasty smell, or the nsty smell just went idk..damn im stoned


----------



## xperyens (Jan 6, 2009)

davemoney said:


> it smells bomb, like a mild spicy smell. it doesn't keep that odor when it's done curing, maybe it's the strain which i dunno what it is...do your buds smell like hay at n e point?


this is my first grow, i have two more weeks until chop and the buds smell really good. It's a flavor in my whole room. mine is white widow, i will attach some pictures. maybe is the strain, i don't know why your buds don't smell good. how is it when you smoke it?

ps: can you post a picture of your buds?


----------



## weedyoo (Jan 6, 2009)

i love cutting leaves it take no time at all now i use 2 diffrent sissors a small craft for cutting fan leaves then i have a mostach sissors for the leaf i save or bud leaf.

all looks good thanks


----------



## davemoney (Jan 6, 2009)

Baz said:


> my buds pre chop smelled like they should, then when i chopped em down i couldn't smell it anymore for the over powering (freshly cut grass smell) <-- kinda, then after 2 n half weeks the weed smell over powered the nasty smell, or the nsty smell just went idk..damn im stoned


lol well that smell doesn't go n e where but just diminishes...


----------



## davemoney (Jan 6, 2009)

xperyens said:


> this is my first grow, i have two more weeks until chop and the buds smell really good. It's a flavor in my whole room. mine is white widow, i will attach some pictures. maybe is the strain, i don't know why your buds don't smell good. how is it when you smoke it?
> 
> ps: can you post a picture of your buds?


the taste isn't n e thing good, its bland. i wish i could post pics but i don't have a camera.


----------



## davemoney (Jan 6, 2009)

xperyens said:


> this is my first grow, i have two more weeks until chop and the buds smell really good. It's a flavor in my whole room. mine is white widow, i will attach some pictures. maybe is the strain, i don't know why your buds don't smell good. how is it when you smoke it?
> 
> ps: can you post a picture of your buds?


beautiful plant btw!


----------



## tyke1973 (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice post.


----------



## xxtoadxx (Jan 8, 2009)

question.... can i start saving my fan leaves / leaves that are falling off during the last week before harvest? or do i only use the ones i have left over after cutting...? tryin to make some hash  the leaves are very crystally btw, thats why im asking but they are yellow....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2009)

i find that leaves left on the bud after it is dry will cause a grassy smell.

i only use leaves and trim that is covered in trichs for my hash. no fan leaves.


----------



## Baz (Jan 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i find that leaves left on the bud after it is dry will cause a grassy smell.
> 
> i only use leaves and trim that is covered in trichs for my hash. no fan leaves.


 Mine is almost 4 wees cured in a mason jar but for the last 3 days i forgot to open and stir, but is well dried out, its lost any smell of weed lol, any ideas whats happened, also when i trimmed the bud leafs i trimmed to pistil ends, and there was some parts of leaves left in the bud, is that why mine smelled of grass for a while then, should i have trimmed closer?

Sorry to ask alot fdd, but i got my next plant ready to chop and i want to do it better this time.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 8, 2009)

Baz said:


> Mine is almost 4 wees cured in a mason jar but for the last 3 days i forgot to open and stir, but is well dried out, its lost any smell of weed lol, any ideas whats happened, also when i trimmed the bud leafs i trimmed to pistil ends, and there was some parts of leaves left in the bud, is that why mine smelled of grass for a while then, should i have trimmed closer?
> 
> Sorry to ask alot fdd, but i got my next plant ready to chop and i want to do it better this time.



soooooooo many variables. 

mine does this. then i break a bud open and the whole room reeks. 

some strains don't have much in the way of smell.


----------



## Baz (Jan 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> soooooooo many variables.
> 
> mine does this. then i break a bud open and the whole room reeks.
> 
> some strains don't have much in the way of smell.


 Yea, im buying some seeds next time so i know what im getting, prob cos its bagseed

Thanks


----------



## davemoney (Jan 9, 2009)

Baz said:


> Yea, im buying some seeds next time so i know what im getting, prob cos its bagseed
> 
> Thanks



yup! i got me some bagseed 2, thats prob y


----------



## xperyens (Jan 9, 2009)

davemoney said:


> yup! i got me some bagseed 2, thats prob y


 now you should be ok. There's a little work to do but i'm sure you'll do e good job. Good luck man !


----------



## Baz (Jan 9, 2009)

davemoney said:


> yup! i got me some bagseed 2, thats prob y


 Yea, i just been out and bought a 600 watt HPS bulb n hood, some biobizz compost and 11 ak47 seeds and loads of pots, cooking on gas tomorrow


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 9, 2009)

Baz said:


> Yea, i just been out and bought a 600 watt HPS bulb n hood, some biobizz compost and 11 ak47 seeds and loads of pots, cooking on gas tomorrow


 
nice Baz !< your gonna love it


----------



## Baz (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks!

will i get 6 ak47 under the hood when there fullygrown ?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 9, 2009)

depends how long you gonna veg em ..... how bushy or tall they are when u put them in ... i got like 20 various shapes of plants under my 400w.. 3x4 room
and they are all doing great


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 9, 2009)

heres a couple pics that give you an idea ...


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey man i was just wondering what your process for making the hash is i have tried a few methods, but just wanted to get some opinions on the different methods


----------



## Baz (Jan 10, 2009)

420weedman said:


> heres a couple pics that give you an idea ...


 Thats looking sweet bud!

the room is 8x8, and i have 11 ak47 germinating now, im wanting about 6 in there, how far should the hps be away from the seedlings once they break through?


----------



## xxtoadxx (Jan 10, 2009)

took some samples from bertha just now  put em in a paper bag and hope ill be able to smoke her in a day or 2.... yummy


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 11, 2009)

Baz said:


> Thats looking sweet bud!
> 
> the room is 8x8, and i have 11 ak47 germinating now, im wanting about 6 in there, how far should the hps be away from the seedlings once they break through?


thanks man , ... id say 2-3feet above the seedlings


----------



## Baz (Jan 11, 2009)

420weedman said:


> thanks man , ... id say 2-3feet above the seedlings


 Thanks! its about 2 to 3 foot away so good good, thanks for help m8


----------



## Grower2008 (Jan 12, 2009)

very nice piece! I am a couple few weeks from harvest i cant wait


----------



## xperyens (Jan 13, 2009)

Grower2008 said:


> very nice piece! I am a couple few weeks from harvest i cant wait


Hi, i'm back . i want to post new pictures of my plant because i don't know how much should i keep her. New layer of buds appeared. Should i cut the mature ones and should i leave the small ones to grow? When do you think i should harvest? 
Thanks.

Grow journal:
Veg period 61 days with hps 400w (24/0 light - 5 weeks with 2 clf [110w both]
- 4 weeks hps 400w)
Flowering 74 days with 12/12 light hps 400w.


----------



## Nacho420 (Jan 16, 2009)

Damn, I would say more than 2 - 3 feet if it's a 600 watter over newly sprouted seeds. When I sprout seeds I just a couple of growlux bulbs a foot away or so over a humidity dome until the seeds are sprouted and have some roots. After they have some roots I transplant to a bigger container and move under a higher powered light moved as far away as I can get it. After that I move it 3 inches or so closer every day until it's the appropriate distance away. 

As long as they don't look burned I guess that could work but I would think it would stress it. But hell if I know, I'm only going into my second grow.

Hope that helps


----------



## bikerj (Jan 16, 2009)

I found removing as much stem as possable when trimming greatly improves the taste. The stems seem to wick flavor out of the buds. Then I put it in tupperware open until outside of bud is dry. then cover for 1/2 day til dry


----------



## stoned88911 (Jan 20, 2009)

When the plants are hanging up drying do they need to be in a dark place as wel?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

stoned88911 said:


> When the plants are hanging up drying do they need to be in a dark place as wel?


they should be


----------



## stoned88911 (Jan 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> they should be


 
k thanks, how do u rep some one?


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

top right of every post next to the post#... should be some icon there depeding on what skin u use


----------



## stoned88911 (Jan 20, 2009)

420weedman said:


> top right of every post next to the post#... should be some icon there depeding on what skin u use


 i click it and it says if i want 2 report u for "scams and such"

Or am i a idot


----------



## 420weedman (Jan 20, 2009)

the one to the left of that should come up "add to users rep"


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 20, 2009)

Re Subscribed, gon need this pretty soon


----------



## xxtoadxx (Jan 20, 2009)

i just used it  got em hangin right now... pics in a bit =)


----------



## NPK20 (Jan 22, 2009)

have you ever heard of cutting the whole thing at night? my buddy was telling thats the best to do because when the plan is sleeping, all the chlorophyll in the plan get stored in the root-ball for storage since the plant is not photosynthesizing. says its a smoother smoke and easier to burn when fully dried and cured.
but i haven't tried it.... yet so no personal opinions to fully back this up


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 22, 2009)

bump: i also would like to know if anyone has their 2cent on cutting with lights out vs lights on...


----------



## Baz (Jan 22, 2009)

offgridgrower said:


> bump: i also would like to know if anyone has their 2cent on cutting with lights out vs lights on...


 I left mine in 24 hour darkness then chopped it, in the dark, she didn't even see it coming ha ha


----------



## NPK20 (Jan 22, 2009)

\well i gave what i was told by harvesting in the dark/at night 


i read in high times if ya don't give it water for a good 24 to 48 hours before harvest cut resin production increase by i believe 15% thats what Jorge Cervantes claims


----------



## Baz (Jan 22, 2009)

yes i also cut after about 4 days after watering, only so it dried quicker


----------



## ImhighToo (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks for the hints about curing plan on using them in the weeks to come


----------



## zeenon53 (Jan 22, 2009)

greatness.....subscribed


----------



## 420special (Jan 24, 2009)

ok so what is curing for? cant u just dry them


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 24, 2009)

curing it to lose the grassy smell and to develop the taste and smells of your bud.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 26, 2009)

NPK20 said:


> have you ever heard of cutting the whole thing at night? my buddy was telling thats the best to do because when the plan is sleeping, all the chlorophyll in the plan get stored in the root-ball for storage since the plant is not photosynthesizing. says its a smoother smoke and easier to burn when fully dried and cured.
> but i haven't tried it.... yet so no personal opinions to fully back this up


That sounds like one of those myth's. IMO there's no way all of the chlorophyll could go to the roots at night. Shine a light on them and you'll see they're still green in the dark right? Not to say it does anything or not I've just never seen anything about it and I've done a lot of reading. And there's a lot of bullshit out there. When you hear or read something like that do more research on it If it sounds to good to be true it probably is. And if it was so good why isn't everyone doing it. Happy picking to all.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 26, 2009)

offgridgrower said:


> curing it to lose the grassy smell and to develop the taste and smells of your bud.


That's the chlorophyll you're trying to get rid of. A couple month's really do make a difference. Try to save some that long and you will see. Hey, I only said try. haha


----------



## kid cannabis (Jan 26, 2009)

yea fdd has weed from the damn stone age in his closet curing...... we all know hell never even dent his stash haha much love fdd


----------



## NPK20 (Jan 26, 2009)

420special said:


> ok so what is curing for? cant u just dry them




curing is for redistributing moisture through the bud since drying usually dries the outside only and leaves the inside moist so when you cure nugs in a jar the humidity given off by the buds redistributes moisture through the whole bud and if done right you got buds dry enough to smoke but still have that fresh sticky feeling =D


hope that helped a bit


----------



## NPK20 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> That sounds like one of those myth's. IMO there's no way all of the chlorophyll could go to the roots at night. Shine a light on them and you'll see they're still green in the dark right? Not to say it does anything or not I've just never seen anything about it and I've done a lot of reading. And there's a lot of bullshit out there. When you hear or read something like that do more research on it If it sounds to good to be true it probably is. And if it was so good why isn't everyone doing it. Happy picking to all.




alright cool thanks for the correction wasnt entirely sure if it was true


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 27, 2009)

NPK20 said:


> curing is for redistributing moisture through the bud since drying usually dries the outside only and leaves the inside moist so when you cure nugs in a jar the humidity given off by the buds redistributes moisture through the whole bud and if done right you got buds dry enough to smoke but still have that fresh sticky feeling =D
> 
> 
> hope that helped a bit


That's part of it, but there is more to it than that.


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Jan 28, 2009)

kid cannabis said:


> yea fdd has weed from the damn stone age in his closet curing...... we all know hell never even dent his stash haha much love fdd


Hey kid..I've gone back a dozen pages and still haven't seen when to harvest as in what time in the light/dark cycle...just after lights on/off..in middle of dark/light? So confusing..I've tried various times but that was outdoors. When indoors I've done it just after lights on..Opinions please..


----------



## kid cannabis (Jan 28, 2009)

a lot of people say lights off ive never experimented ive just clipped em at night but a lot of ppl say it doesnt matter that its just one of those dumb myths a grower made when he was high and got a lotta followers that were just as baked hahaha


----------



## Anotheroldephart (Jan 28, 2009)

Um baked.not yet cooking dinner*g* Thanks.That'll work. Just have to make sure i'm clipping the right plant..er tub.


----------



## kid cannabis (Jan 28, 2009)

hahahahhaha yea fdd likes to clip em one branch at a time and yours have alotta bud sites or some big branches you might not want to harvest all at once but good luck and happy trimming


----------



## big L (Jan 30, 2009)

the longer you wait you get more weight up to 25%


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 30, 2009)

big L said:


> the longer you wait you get more weight up to 25%


Welcome, noob!


----------



## billyblunt (Jan 31, 2009)

the longer you wait you get more weight up to 25%

lolzWhere in the hell am I?





Stoner
*Stoner*

i couldnt of said it any better +rep


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 31, 2009)

ty...........


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Jan 31, 2009)

Noob aint posted againMy badSorry, noobkiss-ass


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 31, 2009)

you ruined his noob life !!!!


----------



## jballs422 (Feb 1, 2009)

take a look at this plant and let me know when to harvest I am unsure https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/154514-my-cfl-grown-afgooey-plant.html


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 3, 2009)

how would you dry out all your trimmings ???? not trying to steal the thread just every one is pointing me here.


----------



## kid cannabis (Feb 3, 2009)

buds or trim....... trim you wouldnt dry youd just hash it trim is not great to smoke lots of scoby snacks


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 3, 2009)

yea thats what i wanted to do is make butter my last try i used tons of trim and didnt get anything so i thought i had to dry it out  im still learning


----------



## kid cannabis (Feb 3, 2009)

howd you try to make it?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 3, 2009)

well i trimmed my plants two mothers with pistoles some not many.... well i wasnt sure how to do it so i heard to freeze them tell your ready.......so i did.....then got a silver bullet hahaha i love it makes tons of shit .......grounded up all my trim leaves....stems...i put it in a big pot full of water and let it simmer for 4 hours then poored it threw a wire strainer into bowls threw away all the stuff in the strainer and put the bowls in the frig over night then took them out and scoopped up all the butter on top then made some cookies withit


----------



## kid cannabis (Feb 4, 2009)

try isoprophylic alcohol heres a method i stole from bctrippin
..........just take your plant material ( I use males, leaves from when I harvest, stems, shake, anything that might have a thrich) put it all in a jar, then pour in 91% isopropyl alchohol, enough to cover all the material ( I have used the 70%, the 91% works better) put on the top and shake for 20-25 seconds, then I strain thru a metal coffee filter( the normal paper ones work, but I bought one for this purpose) I strain it into a glass baking dish. the liquid will be green or maybe brown in color, you can then just let it sit for about 36 hours so the alchohol evaporates, or I personally use my wifes blow dryer,takes about 20 minutes, once all the liquid has evaporated you will be left with a brownish film on the bottom of the dish, use a razor blade to scrape it all up and form it into a ball, and there you have it
or go make honey oil like fdd heres a link to his method
https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=652


----------



## fogo (Feb 6, 2009)

hey um me and a friend have a place to grow but no place to cure the harvest when we do harvest so do u have any tips on some places we could use ???


----------



## fogo (Feb 6, 2009)

me and a buddy of mine have a place to grow but nowhere to cure the harvest so if anyone has any ideas please let me know cuz i need some lol


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 6, 2009)

kid cannabis said:


> try isoprophylic alcohol heres a method i stole from bctrippin
> ..........just take your plant material ( I use males, leaves from when I harvest, stems, shake, anything that might have a thrich) put it all in a jar, then pour in 91% isopropyl alchohol, enough to cover all the material ( I have used the 70%, the 91% works better) put on the top and shake for 20-25 seconds, then I strain thru a metal coffee filter( the normal paper ones work, but I bought one for this purpose) I strain it into a glass baking dish. the liquid will be green or maybe brown in color, you can then just let it sit for about 36 hours so the alchohol evaporates, or I personally use my wifes blow dryer,takes about 20 minutes, once all the liquid has evaporated you will be left with a brownish film on the bottom of the dish, use a razor blade to scrape it all up and form it into a ball, and there you have it
> or go make honey oil like fdd heres a link to his method
> https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=652



i would like to know if any one has done this with iso and with butane..... which works better ?


----------



## gunner69 (Feb 8, 2009)

First time grow, this post has helped a lot!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 10, 2009)

when you harvest your crop and your fingers are covered with all that really sticky thc that is hard to get off, just rub butter onto your fingers then wash with soap. comes right off


----------



## bicycle racer (Feb 10, 2009)

goonies rocks. anyways butane is a much better more efective method than alcohol most alcohol that you will find will be dilluted in water which takes forever to evaporate butane is gone in minutes ive made extracts with butane many times definetly the best method so easy.


----------



## kid cannabis (Feb 10, 2009)

true..... i use it if i can but i use iso when im outta butane and when im so high im afraida burnin this bitch down


----------



## Imanarc (Feb 11, 2009)

should u have a fan blown on them while hanging them up.


----------



## TheDutchMaster420 (Feb 12, 2009)

Please forgive my newbness, but it still looks all too tricky to me. I always thought you let the whole plant hang? The way it is on the string makes it look like it will fall right off.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 12, 2009)

TheDutchMaster420 said:


> Please forgive my newbness, but it still looks all too tricky to me. I always thought you let the whole plant hang? The way it is on the string makes it look like it will fall right off.


you can...... ever try to trim buds while they're still attached to the plant ? ... its a bitch

when you hang em by the branch you can just pull a bud out and put it over the rope so it stays........ no trickery involved !


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 17, 2009)

A noob question on drying. Do you have to hang dry in the dark or can it be dried in light? The perfect place for me to dry is in my grow area. The air flow and humidity is right, but I will still have a plant or two needing 12/12 light.


----------



## kid cannabis (Feb 17, 2009)

well the reason most dont dry in grow rooms is because the humidity in an optimum grow room is to high to properly dry a plant but it could be done with proper circulation


----------



## t0k3s (Feb 17, 2009)

Dirty Harry said:


> A noob question on drying. Do you have to hang dry in the dark or can it be dried in light? The perfect place for me to dry is in my grow area. The air flow and humidity is right, but I will still have a plant or two needing 12/12 light.


best way is to string the buds up in say a dark closet or room until the outsides feel dry and crispy after usually 4-5 days for large dense buds and less for smaller buds but it can always be different dense buds will take longer when the center is still moist but crispy and dry on the outside then put them into glass jars over night then sample the smoke if its good then smoke it,keep it in the jar as you smoke, it will cure more,if you can wait cure it for 2-3 weeks then it will really be smooth


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 17, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> best way is to string the buds up in say a dark closet or room until the outsides feel dry and crispy after usually 4-5 days for large dense buds and less for smaller buds but it can always be different dense buds will take longer when the center is still moist but crispy and dry on the outside then put them into glass jars over night then sample the smoke if its good then smoke it,keep it in the jar as you smoke, it will cure more,if you can wait cure it for 2-3 weeks then it will really be smooth[/quote
> Just to add something to this. Check them daily to be sure they are dry and give them fresh air. When it is dry on the outside and still moist on the inside you need time to draw the moisture out of the middle. If there is to much and you don't check them you could get mold.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks all.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 18, 2009)

Dirty Harry said:


> A noob question on drying. Do you have to hang dry in the dark or can it be dried in light?


Light degrades THC. So having them dry in the light is definitely NOT a good idea. Any other place is fine. I use a non-heated bud dryer and paper bags in combination. It takes time to get good at curing. This latest batch is better than my last and for sure better than my very first. Have fun!


----------



## poorcrippledkid (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice guide.... Now I know how to do it


----------



## itzCESAR* (Feb 19, 2009)

Killer thread man. I'm so glad I got to read this : )


----------



## zvinny (Feb 25, 2009)

thanks man very helpful


----------



## Team Green (Feb 27, 2009)

umm when its time for harvesting.. do u cuz the plant down then wait for the buds to turn brown?. or should they turn brown while still attatched to the roots?


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 27, 2009)

Team Green said:


> umm when its time for harvesting.. do u cuz the plant down then wait for the buds to turn brown?. or should they turn brown while still attatched to the roots?


the buds should not turn brown
maybe you mean the hairs ? ... and they start turning brown when the plant is still growing ..


----------



## GangstaGreen (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks exactly what i needed to know. been searching for a post to confirm that its time for my to bud for sure couple others give a couple more days under the light . nowhere nere the same yield as u but it'll do its good trainwreck but grew it outdoor halfway through winter then pulled it under a flouresant indoor costed me less than 20$ will have im thinkin little over half oz first grow. good free dro for me


----------



## Green Monster (Feb 28, 2009)

420weedman said:


> the buds should not turn brown
> maybe you mean the hairs ? ... and they start turning brown when the plant is still growing ..


 
yeah thats what i meant the hairs (its team green).

and thank you. good thing u told me or i prob would have cut it down and thought that was how to make it turn brown


----------



## scott g (Feb 28, 2009)

has anyone ever used an aardvark trimmer what are they like are they as good as just using scissors.


----------



## A Gringo (Feb 28, 2009)

Great post thanks for the info
Good pics for newb grower who doesn't want to pick early


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 1, 2009)

need this again, keeps gettng unsubscribed


----------



## SiCoSkateboards (Mar 2, 2009)

yes dude nice post so once harvested a plant is dead. or will it bud again?


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 2, 2009)

SiCoSkateboards said:


> yes dude nice post so once harvested a plant is dead. or will it bud again?


I have not tried it yet but if done right you can get a second grow out of it. I know a friend how did it.


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 6, 2009)

SiCoSkateboards said:


> yes dude nice post so once harvested a plant is dead. or will it bud again?


its only dead if you uproot it,well most of the time the trick is to take off buds and leave a few not all of them and then send into 18/6 or 24 hours and force into veg again also giving supple amounts of nitrogen help alo't to get good fresh growth back.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Mar 7, 2009)

I owe my life to this tutorial


----------



## The Spider Silva (Mar 12, 2009)

Really helpful, loved the pictures!


----------



## kindbud17 (Mar 13, 2009)

Good looking buds!


----------



## Grey Beard (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the simple detail. Grey Beard


----------



## Nacho420 (Mar 13, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> its only dead if you uproot it,well most of the time the trick is to take off buds and leave a few not all of them and then send into 18/6 or 24 hours and force into veg again also giving supple amounts of nitrogen help alo't to get good fresh growth back.


It's better if you grow a whole new plant or a clone of the original plant because it will stress the plant if forced back into vegetative growth again like that. 

I don't know for sure, as I have never actually tried it, but it's what I've heard


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 14, 2009)

Nacho420 said:


> It's better if you grow a whole new plant or a clone of the original plant because it will stress the plant if forced back into vegetative growth again like that.
> 
> I don't know for sure, as I have never actually tried it, but it's what I've heard


It can be stressed but if you know whats going on,it can be done easily without to much stress involved


----------



## jhuff (Mar 21, 2009)

very pretty trees man


----------



## JDawg701 (Mar 22, 2009)

after there air dryed out on the white line do i have to put them into jars or can i just smoke it if its dry enough......will the bud even taste good once its dryed out on he white line or would i have to cure it.....i trimmed my leafs before and dryed out my bud on a line but the bud still smelled grassy and weird....but when i first cut it down it has a strung chronic smell it was nice but as soon as i trimmed it and set it up for drying it smelled really grassy and it lost all that chronic smell even after i dryed it out it still had that grassy smell to it .....why is this??


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 22, 2009)

JDawg701 said:


> after there air dryed out on the white line do i have to put them into jars or can i just smoke it if its dry enough......will the bud even taste good once its dryed out on he white line or would i have to cure it.....i trimmed my leafs before and dryed out my bud on a line but the bud still smelled grassy and weird....but when i first cut it down it has a strung chronic smell it was nice but as soon as i trimmed it and set it up for drying it smelled really grassy and it lost all that chronic smell even after i dryed it out it still had that grassy smell to it .....why is this??


It smells grassy because it still has chlorophyll in it,as long as you harvested it at the right time,and flushed it then a good cure should bring out the taste and rid it of the grassy smell and taste.yes you can smoke it now, but i would cure most of it and smoke only a few small buds of just dried bud


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 22, 2009)

Normally I only post a link to the following information but I believe people need to see it here because there is so much confusion and 'I do this' information here.



*Marijuana*

*Manicuring, Drying, And Curing Marijuana*



*Right after all* the plants have been harvested, it is time to manicure them. Manicuring is simply cutting off the leaves that were growing from the buds. Cut off all the leaves surrounding the bud, so that just the bud remains.

Work over a glass table or some kind of smooth flat surface. This will make it easy to collect all the material that has been cut away from the buds. It is lower in THC than the buds, but rather than throw it away, you can use it to make hash oil. 

When manicuring the buds, use a pair of scissors with small blades (to reach hard to get leaves) that is comfortable on your hands. If you have a small crop, you can handle the plants with you bare hands. With a large crop, wear powder free latex gloves. 

*The latex gloves* will collect trichome resin in a similar manner to the way live marijuana plants are rubbed to make hashish. The latex gloves have to be powder free or the powder will get mixed into the resin. 
Do not touch anything other than the plants once you have put the gloves on. If you have to do something, remove the gloves you are wearing and put them in a plastic bag, prior to doing whatever it is that has to be done.

When finished, put on a pair of new gloves. Material on the first pair can be collected later. When you are finished manicuring all the plants, remove the gloves and place them in a plastic bag (to catch resin that drops off). 

*Put the plastic* bag with the gloves in a freezer for 2-3 hours. The trichome resin can easily be peeled from the frozen latex gloves and consumed the same way you would use hashish. 

If absolutely necessary, you can wait to manicure the buds. However, the job will take more time if you wait. Manicuring right after the plants are harvested will also speed the drying process. 

Instead smoking marijuana directly after it is harvested and manicured, it is best to dry and cure it. Some new growers might be in such a rush to try the marijuana that they don't want to dry the crop, or they might be tempted to put buds in a microwave oven to dry them out. 


*Drying Marijuana After Harvest*

You probably don't want to smoke marijuana that is harsh and bad tasting. If you do not take time to dry the bud, you will not get the best possible smell and taste your crop is capable of producing. 

Proper drying and curing will also ensure maximum potency of the marijuana you have grown. Marijuana is not potent just after harvest. Some of the THC is in a non-psychoactive acidic form. Drying marijuana the right way will convert the non-psychoactive acidic compounds into psychoactive THC. 

The area where the drying is done should be dark. Light and high temperatures (higher than about 80 degrees) will cause THC to break down into less desirable chemicals, this will lower the potency of the finished product. 

*A good way* to dry the crop is to hang the buds upside-down by the stem, from some string or wire. The drying marijuana must have some circulation blowing over it at all times. A gentle breeze that circulates over all the plants is necessary. 

A fan or two will circulate air within the drying room. Fans will aid in drying the plants evenly, and reducing the chances of mold. If mold starts and is allowed to grow, it might ruin all of your crop. Mold looks like white fuzz and has an odor that is unpleasant. 

You will have to keep the temperature and humidity within a certain range for optimal results. Conditions should remain constantly somewhere within the following ranges, temperature should be between 65-75 degrees F, relative humidity should be between 45%-55%. 

*At temperatures lower* than 65 degrees, drying time will be lengthened. At temperatures higher than 75 degrees, the heat will cause the outer portion of the bud to dry quicker than the inner part, and the taste will suffer. 

At humidity levels lower than 45%, the marijuana will dry too fast and the taste will suffer. At humidity levels higher than 55%, the marijuana will take a long time to dry, and it will be prone to mold. 

Keep a hygrometer and a thermometer in the drying area, close to the plants. A hygrometer will allow you to keep an eye on the relative humidity level in the room and a thermometer will display the temperature. Some hygrometers




 have built in thermometers so you can measure the temperature and humidity together. 

*Depending on the* time of year and your location, a heater or an air conditioner may be necessary to adjust the temperature. To control humidity, a dehumidifier can lower humidity and a humidifier can be used to raise humidity. There are warm mist humidifiers and cool mist humidifiers.

A warm mist humidifier will raise the temperature while a cool mist humidifier will not affect the temperature. There are also humidifiers that allow you to switch between warm or cool mist. If you are going to purchase a humidifier for this purpose, take your climate into consideration and buy an appropriate humidifier.

Warm mist models will actually heat the water and release warm humidity. Cool mist water isn't cooled, it just means that water is not heated. In most cases a cool mist will work best. To be safe you can get a humidifier that lets you switch between warm and cool mist. 


*Curing Marijuana*

It will take at least a week or two to dry the crop with temperatures between 65-75 degrees F and relative humidity between 45%-55%. You will know when the marijuana is dry if the stems snap or break (rather than fold) when they are bent. Try smoking a small bud (1/2 gram or less) in a joint to be sure it is dry enough. 

At this time, small buds will be dry enough to smoke. But larger buds should be cured (slow dried) to ensure that the marijuana is as potent and tasty as possible. If necessary, you can set aside buds that are less than 1/2 gram for smoking, while larger buds cure. 

The cure lasts a week or two. The aim of what you are doing is evenly finishing the slow dry process, so that mold will not grow when the buds are stored long term. Also, by the end of the cure, any remaining inactive THC will be converted to active THC (that increases potency). 

*To cure the crop*, you will need one or more containers made out of glass or plastic. Some people say plastic can impart a taste to the marijuana. Personally, plastic containers that some types of roll your own tobacco are sold in, have no negative effect on the taste.

Containers that have a rubber seal work best, but any type of container with a tight fitting lid will do. One quart canning jars do a very good job if you are curing a few pounds or less. They have a rubber seal and hold 2 or more ounces of marijuana per one quart jar. 

When curing quantities in excess of a few pounds, large (over 40 quarts) plastic storage boxes




 are recommended. They are not air tight, but will do the job when smaller air tight containers are not practical. 

*Gently place your* marijuana in the containers (cut buds to size if the are too big to fit in the container) and put the top on. Store the containers in a dark area where the temperature is between 50-65 degrees and the humidity is between 40%-60%. 

You will have to open the containers for a few minutes to allow moisture to escape by fanning with your hand. If any moisture builds up on the inside of the cap on your container, wipe it off. Do this preferably 2-6 times daily, at regular 4-12 hour intervals. 

You should also re-arrange the buds by giving them a quarter-turn once a day. This will ensure that different parts of the buds are exposed to the air in the container. Keep up this routine for 7-10 days. When properly dried, marijuana will burn evenly when smoked in a joint (if stems are removed). 

*The taste will* be as good as it can be, and the THC will have reached a point where it is ready to be ingested or stored. You can keep any marijuana that will be consumed within a few months (1 year maximum) in the same containers used for curing, without having to keep opening them to release moisture. 

If the marijuana is to be stored for more than a few months, you can use a vacuum sealer (designed for storing food) to seal the marijuana in an airtight environment. If stored in a dark area that is between 40-55 degrees F, the marijuana in vacuum sealed plastic will remain potent for up to 5 years.

Dry marijuana can be stored in a frost-free freezer, but some of the THC on the outer part of the buds may be damaged when frozen. A refrigerator is in the right temperature range but they tend to be humid (unless you can control the humidity). 

*If stored in* an area of high humidity for months or years, even vacuum sealed marijuana can eventually become as humid as the surrounding air. This will necessitate drying it again before smoking. But, unless mold develops, humidity itself will not degrade the THC or make the marijuana any less potent. 

Light will degrade some of the THC, so dark containers can be used for storage. If you place the marijuana in a see through container, it will have to be located in a dark area that is not exposed to light or high temperatures. 

Always make sure to properly dry your marijuana prior to storage, if you grow your own or if the stuff you have is very moist. And remember that to preserve marijuana potency at a maximum level, keep any exposure to air, heat, and light at a minimum.


----------



## midwest girl (Mar 23, 2009)

I've heard that when cutting you should work over a piece of cheesecloth. This is suppose to 'catch' THC. Then boil the cloth with leaves and stems to make oil. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Mar 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> once cut down it goes into jars. the jars are then sealed and placed in a cool dark room. i let them sit over-night. the next day i take the jars from the dark room and open them. the bud should be wet again. if it is extremely wet i dump it out for a day. if it is moist but not damp then i simply leave the lid open for the day. at the end of the day i close the lid and start over. i continue to do this until the bud has reached the moisture level that i so desire. some like dry crispy buds, others prefer them gooey. once you have reached the moisture level you desire you can seal the jar and store. the longer stored the more the bud will cure. i like to leave mine on the somewhat moist side because it dries a little every time i open the jar to remove some. by the time i get to the bottom it is usually crispy.
> 
> View attachment 29339
> 
> ...


 does it matter if u use a plastic bottle vs. a glass for curing?


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 24, 2009)

glass is best as it has no way of affecting taste or smell. plastic could possibly effect smell and taste though it would probably be fine either way.


----------



## Az666 (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks very much for the info man 

keep smoking!

peace


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 25, 2009)

darkdestruction420 said:


> does it matter if u use a plastic bottle vs. a glass for curing?


If you can find a winco they sell sealing glass jars at there store normally... Im sure costco or sams club would too as they are similar but i got mine at winco they were like 10.99$ for 4 small pickle sized jars and the have latches to latch seal them


----------



## jordisgarden (Mar 30, 2009)

i strung ine up and have a fan a small heater fan blowing in the closet is this ok? or is the heat gonna f it up


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 30, 2009)

yes heat destroys flavor unless for some reason you need to dry quick i would not let temps go over 70 to 75 when curing/drying lower temps take longer to dry but it is worth it in the long run.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 30, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> If you can find a winco they sell sealing glass jars at there store normally... Im sure costco or sams club would too as they are similar but i got mine at winco they were like 10.99$ for 4 small pickle sized jars and the have latches to latch seal them


i dont really like the latch style

alot of grocery stores carry the "Ball" preserving jars
was like 8.99 for a 12 pack of 16oz jars  
which will fit about 20g each


----------



## notyourkind (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey FDD.. how often do you have to burp the jars when you put then buds in while the stems are still a lil bendy?

Is it something like this:
1st week/ 3 x a day/ 30 minutes each time
2nd week/ 1 x a day/ 30 minutes each time...and so on

I went ahead and put mine in jars a day or two early (dried 5 days though), while the stems still had a liiiiiiiittle bendiness to em.
I too enjoy sticky, yet joint-smokable buds, but have never been able to figure out how to get them this way. I hope your method works for me.
Your stuff looks pretty nice.

Thanks,
NYK


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2009)

notyourkind said:


> Hey FDD.. how often do you have to burp the jars when you put then buds in while the stems are still a lil bendy?
> 
> Is it something like this:
> 1st week/ 3 x a day/ 30 minutes each time
> ...




i have some here next to me that i jarred up last Oct. i never fully dry them out. i burp it leaving the stems ever so slightly bendy. now after 6 months i crack the jar and grab a nuggy and close it real quick. i let that nuggy sit out for a little bit and it dries right out. if i let it sit out overnight it's too dry. 

i cracked open a turkey bag i had tied shut in Oct last week. it was just like the day i closed it. perfect.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 31, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i have some here next to me that i jarred up last Oct. i never fully dry them out. i burp it leaving the stems ever so slightly bendy. now after 6 months i crack the jar and grab a nuggy and close it real quick. i let that nuggy sit out for a little bit and it dries right out. if i let it sit out overnight it's too dry.
> 
> i cracked open a turkey bag i had tied shut in Oct last week. it was just like the day i closed it. perfect.



ever have any mold ?
im trying to cure some for a long time, but its hard to tell exactly when its good to leave closed and you wont get any mold

...just as long as it doesnt feel moist on the outside ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2009)

420weedman said:


> ever have any mold ?
> im trying to cure some for a long time, but its hard to tell exactly when its good to leave closed and you wont get any mold
> 
> ...just as long as it doesnt feel moist on the outside ?


i had mold once in some B grade. 

it should be smokable dry, but still bendy.


----------



## notyourkind (Mar 31, 2009)

I was trying to avoid the whole mold thing by drying and extra day or so, until I read this thread.... Then I popped em in after 5 days upside-down. I want sticky this time..


----------



## Nughuffer420 (Apr 4, 2009)

When I cut off branches where do I make my cut?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2009)

Nughuffer420 said:


> When I cut off branches where do I make my cut?


anywhere you want.


----------



## blueapollo (Apr 5, 2009)

first timer wanting some input on how you think my plants are doing. They have been flowering for about seven weeks. I've noticed the fan leaves are starting to turn yellow.


----------



## 123eddie2 (Apr 5, 2009)

> first timer wanting some input on how you think my plants are doing. They have been flowering for about seven weeks. I've noticed the fan leaves are starting to turn yellow.


Your nutes need more nitrogen are you hydroponic?


----------



## Freddie Roach (Apr 7, 2009)

When you dried out all the bud, how much did you get from the 1 branch you showed us at the begining? and how much was in the jar you showed at the end? did everything in that jar come from that one branch? how tall is the plant you took that branch from?
Lol, sorry bout all the questions but im just wondering. Could i have the weight in ounces please, cheers.
Nice buds by the way. Looking at that amount your mouth just waters. Ive never seen more than a couple of ounces and that was all bagged up and ready to go wich donsnt compare to looking at freshly dried buds on a table.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 8, 2009)

Freddie Roach said:


> When you dried out all the bud, how much did you get from the 1 branch you showed us at the begining? and how much was in the jar you showed at the end? did everything in that jar come from that one branch? how tall is the plant you took that branch from?
> Lol, sorry bout all the questions but im just wondering. Could i have the weight in ounces please, cheers.
> Nice buds by the way. Looking at that amount your mouth just waters. Ive never seen more than a couple of ounces and that was all bagged up and ready to go wich donsnt compare to looking at freshly dried buds on a table.


I would guess a 1/2 ounce dried probably a little more they are dense


----------



## Elove11 (Apr 12, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> I would guess a 1/2 ounce dried probably a little more they are dense


lhahaa haha


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 12, 2009)

Elove11 said:


> lhahaa haha


hahah pretty funny huh


----------



## JuicyCola420mon (Apr 17, 2009)

Your plants are amazing bro.. u using the ORGANICS?

And great harvesting guide


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 17, 2009)

JuicyCola420mon said:


> Your plants are amazing bro.. u using the ORGANICS?
> 
> And great harvesting guide


age old nutrients,they work good


----------



## Dawekta (Apr 18, 2009)

Very Very Nice Post!!! Very informative.

Nice buds there guy....hope mine come out half as good.


----------



## dennis45 (Apr 18, 2009)

this helped me out with everything i basically need to know.props man

if im not mistaking to sum it all up you wait for the amber hairs to know when its ready.cut branches to make it easier.trim the leaves all around the bud so its nice and perfect.let it hang on a wire or so for a few days?...then after that put it in a jar?........by putting it in jar it restores any moisture and opening it up just a little bit each day will dry it out alittle bit?..thanks


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 18, 2009)

dennis45 said:


> this helped me out with everything i basically need to know.props man
> 
> if im not mistaking to sum it all up you wait for the amber hairs to know when its ready.cut branches to make it easier.trim the leaves all around the bud so its nice and perfect.let it hang on a wire or so for a few days?...then after that put it in a jar?........by putting it in jar it restores any moisture and opening it up just a little bit each day will dry it out alittle bit?..thanks


Every thing is right except he lets them finish there life cycle before he cuts,he does not harvest because all the hairs are amber


----------



## dennis45 (Apr 19, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> Every thing is right except he lets them finish there life cycle before he cuts,he does not harvest because all the hairs are amber


thanks dude.much appreciated.so when its in the jars for a pariod of time thats how whenever you get it off a dealer its sometimes real compact and the buds got that nice feel to them?....i had this stuff not long ago, just some regular.but some of the best i have ever had.got a nice twin sack and had no seeds no stems at all, but the way how it was when it broke up was something i havent seen since when i was real light green and color and you can break it up with your fingers..it broke up like styrofoam.a big nugget would break down into all tiny little nugs.great stuff


----------



## Cali.Chronic (Apr 21, 2009)

does it matter what type of enviorment you dry your buds in?


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 21, 2009)

well yes of course humidity/heat/airflow and light all play a role in the quality of your end product when drying curing.


----------



## aagiants1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey FDD, after reading through all of this i think i've picked my last 5 grows prematurely....Thats why they all sucked, i hope...I have pics on my computer, when i figure out how to post them on here, will you look and tell me if you think my white widow is close? The branches couldn't hold the buds so i had to tie them together...Thanks man...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 27, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> Hey FDD, after reading through all of this i think i've picked my last 5 grows prematurely....Thats why they all sucked, i hope...I have pics on my computer, when i figure out how to post them on here, will you look and tell me if you think my white widow is close? The branches couldn't hold the buds so i had to tie them together...Thanks man...


yes, i can look for you.


----------



## aagiants1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Fdd, i'm trying to figure out how to download pics? Do i start a post and then download them, or can i drag them into the box from my desktop? Sorry to be such a pain in the arse...Looking at your pics "ready" and "not ready" i'm pretty sure mine are still not close, but i had originally about 5 days ago stopped nutes, and put 1 tbsp of molasses per gallon (2 gals) into my resevoir. I did that for about 5 days, and decided its not anywheres near close enough to start flushing...So 2 days ago, i switched back to my blooming nutes...(GH 3 part series) . All of my grows the weed looked good, and smelled good, but didn't do the trick...Except for the diesel ryder grow i did, and my first ever grow which was original lowryder...those two were the bomb....Thanks man


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> Hey Fdd, i'm trying to figure out how to download pics? Do i start a post and then download them, or can i drag them into the box from my desktop? Sorry to be such a pain in the arse...Looking at your pics "ready" and "not ready" i'm pretty sure mine are still not close, but i had originally about 5 days ago stopped nutes, and put 1 tbsp of molasses per gallon (2 gals) into my resevoir. I did that for about 5 days, and decided its not anywheres near close enough to start flushing...So 2 days ago, i switched back to my blooming nutes...(GH 3 part series) . All of my grows the weed looked good, and smelled good, but didn't do the trick...Except for the diesel ryder grow i did, and my first ever grow which was original lowryder...those two were the bomb....Thanks man


go into the reply screen. in the tool bar will be a paperclip. click on that to download attachments.


----------



## aagiants1 (Apr 29, 2009)

well here it is...I can't get the camera to take a good close up like my cell can...Unfortunately i can't get the cell pics to download on my computer...what do you think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> well here it is...I can't get the camera to take a good close up like my cell can...Unfortunately i can't get the cell pics to download on my computer...what do you think?



that looks pretty close. the calyxes are swollen, it has a "knotty" look to it. the hairs are all orange. i'd say it's just about ready.


----------



## aagiants1 (Apr 29, 2009)

heres 2 more


----------



## aagiants1 (Apr 29, 2009)

You think so? Because i've got some dried and it doesn't get you stoned...I wish i could get a closer pic, because it doesn't seem to have that brown tint like those pics on the first page...I'm pretty much going to do what you say, so when do you think i should start the flush? When i used the molasses and water 5 days ago, it clogged up my system pretty quick.(water farm)..Now with the nutes, its flowing alright again...should i use just plain water? Or should i put a couple teaspons of sugar or molasses?


----------



## aagiants1 (Apr 29, 2009)

FDD, i forgot, the hairs on the top bud are still white? I've noticed a few of them turning orange, but for the most part they are still white...All the other branches are mostly orange though...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> FDD, i forgot, the hairs on the top bud are still white? I've noticed a few of them turning orange, but for the most part they are still white...All the other branches are mostly orange thou gh...


i'd let it keep going then.


----------



## aagiants1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Alright...In the morning, i'm gonna try and get better close ups. But they should be alot darker when its ready right? I mean the clear difference from being green to having that tint to it? Thanks for all the good info in your posts FDD...its been helpful...I'm pretty sure i picked every harvest of mine premature....thats so crazy...and dumb....


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 29, 2009)

i would recommend a pocket microscope they have them at radio shack $10 bucks then you can harvest based on trichome maturity and not only based on pistil color.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i would recommend a pocket microscope they have them at radio shack $10 bucks then you can harvest based on trichome maturity and not only based on pistil color.


you didn't read the thread, did you?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 29, 2009)

I think 60 pages is, well,...........a bit too much to chew. LOL


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 29, 2009)

61 pages is a bit much for me. did i say something that is improper? i thought that was a reasonable non-offensive bit of information regarding harvesting tips as harvesting with different strains can be very different.????


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> 61 pages is a bit much for me. did i say something that is improper? i thought that was a reasonable non-offensive bit of information regarding harvesting tips as harvesting with different strains can be very different.????



maybe try reading just the first post for starters. 
the main topic of this thread is to NOT have to look at trichs.


----------



## odbsmydog (Apr 29, 2009)

is it just me, or does the last week seem to take forever?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Apr 30, 2009)

soon as it starts too stink i wanna smoke mine. but just gotta hang in there. 
great thread. just wish more noobs would read it first.
mature your bud people.


----------



## aagiants1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Well FDD here it is...Hopefully this will give you a better view....When i flush will plain water work? Or should i put molasses in it? The last pic is the top bud...Can you see there is still a few white hairs? I noticed today that a lot more on top are starting to turn orange...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 30, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> Well FDD here it is...Hopefully this will give you a better view....When i flush will plain water work? Or should i put molasses in it? The last pic is the top bud...Can you see there is still a few white hairs? I noticed today that a lot more on top are starting to turn orange...


i don't use molasses. i tried it and didn't notice anything different. i would start flushing though. it looks really close. maybe 2 more weeks at the most. if that.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Apr 30, 2009)

i would say in 5-7 days pick it


----------



## aagiants1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks FDD. What should i use, just plain water? And another thing, letting it go longer will make it get you real high right? Thats what i'm looking for, the couchlock high  How do you think it looks? I see some pretty sweet pics on here, but no one has ever seen mine. At least no one thats ever seen it before...Thanks again.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 30, 2009)

...............oh ok.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 30, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> ...............oh ok.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 30, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> Thanks FDD. What should i use, just plain water? And another thing, letting it go longer will make it get you real high right? Thats what i'm looking for, the couchlock high  How do you think it looks? I see some pretty sweet pics on here, but no one has ever seen mine. At least no one thats ever seen it before...Thanks again.


yes, plain water. i'd let it go as long as you can. the longer the better, IMO. looks great. nice knotty, fat, swollen calyxes. hella resins.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Apr 30, 2009)

if you want a couchlock high let i go till 75% amber


----------



## aagiants1 (Apr 30, 2009)

I appreciate all the help.. I can't imagine what they'd look like if i had more than a 150 hps, and the T4's. I hope its good this time, because honestly i was ready to give up because every time it didn't do the trick.. I had some of those wild thailand from greenhouse, and it didn't even do anything...lowlife ak47 didn't either...i'll post some pics in a few days to see whatcha you guys think.. I hope its dank!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Apr 30, 2009)

shit that weed looks lke it will get you baked!!! happy harvesting


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 30, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> if you want a couchlock high let i go till 75% amber


you do realize this thread is a "tutorial", don't you? you didn't read the first post either, did you?


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 30, 2009)

what do you mean did not do anything? potency? yield?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Apr 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you do realize this thread is a "tutorial", don't you? you didn't read the first post either, did you?


 

ah ha. well then wait untill you can visibly see the plant turn a goldish hue. that better fdd?


----------



## aagiants1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks man!! I hope so!


----------



## aagiants1 (Apr 30, 2009)

I meant it didn't get me stoned...It tasted good, and smelled and looked good, but didn't do anything for a buzz...Looking at FDD's pics i'm pretty sure they were premature thats why..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 30, 2009)

can I see some of your harvest pics chitown?! been trying to find some attachments of yours but come up empty.................


----------



## aagiants1 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks again Fdd...I was reading through the whole post last night, and thought man, how many times has this poor guy been asked if you use molasses to flush.....sorry for being a repeat.... So for it being a white widow, you think it looks like it should?


----------



## t0k3s (May 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you do realize this thread is a "tutorial", don't you? you didn't read the first post either, did you?


Don't even bother with chitown,I have gone down that road before If its not milky its filthy


----------



## mckinney madness (May 4, 2009)

have to say the trimmed hanging bud looks glorious, i need to smoke that shit!


----------



## aagiants1 (May 6, 2009)

Fdd, what do you think? Its weird...the trichs look weird compared to what i've seen on here? What should i do? Been flushing since last thursday...


----------



## doyishboy (May 6, 2009)

ok i have tin foil around the whole closet as you can tell in the pic. i have two plants lights 100 watt for 9 lil plants. one started to sprout with leaves then the next day the poor thing was dead an now the other one is dieing ass well what should i do? i dont over water them. i am using MG mositure control for soil. should the lights be high up or lower please help with this problem


----------



## aagiants1 (May 6, 2009)

Heres a few more....any help would be appreciated...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> Fdd, what do you think? Its weird...the trichs look weird compared to what i've seen on here? What should i do? Been flushing since last thursday...


the buds look done to me. 
your trichs have really long stalks. kinda cool.


----------



## aswonder (May 6, 2009)

wow that helped out man, they look nice, i just started to grow mine


----------



## aagiants1 (May 6, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> the buds look done to me.
> your trichs have really long stalks. kinda cool.


Oh no, you don't think i let it go too far do you? I noticed that too...they look really long...You think it will be strong smoke? My light went on about 3 hours ago...It doesn't go off till this evening, should i wait till tonight and pull it when its dark? Should i pull it? Thanks Fdd...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> Oh no, you don't think i let it go too far do you? I noticed that too...they look really long...You think it will be strong smoke? My light went on about 3 hours ago...It doesn't go off till this evening, should i wait till tonight and pull it when its dark? Should i pull it? Thanks Fdd...



i pull mine with the lights on.
your buds look good, at this point it's your call.


----------



## aagiants1 (May 6, 2009)

Heres a few more pics just to be sure....Tried to get one of the whole white widow....Thanks again!!


----------



## aagiants1 (May 6, 2009)

Fdd, so when you say they're "done" you mean they're at peak potency right now


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2009)

i can only answer you so many times before i start getting edgy. sorry.


----------



## aagiants1 (May 6, 2009)

Gotcha...I just remembered you saying they will start to shrivel like a raisin, and mine aren't doing that...I guess i'm yanking it now...Thanks for all the help Fdd...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> Gotcha...I just remembered you saying they will start to shrivel like a raisin, and mine aren't doing that...I guess i'm yanking it now...Thanks for all the help Fdd...


sorry, i haven't finished my coffee yet and i'm not quite ready for my day.


----------



## aagiants1 (May 6, 2009)

no sweat...thanks again


----------



## aagiants1 (May 7, 2009)

Hey Fdd, sorry to bug you again...Do you think if i let it go another week or two it will be a stronger high? I posted a thread with some pics from this morning


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> Hey Fdd, sorry to bug you again...Do you think if i let it go another week or two it will be a stronger high? I posted a thread with some pics from this morning



let it go 2 more weeks.


----------



## aagiants1 (May 7, 2009)

The better pics make a difference huh? Just plain water for the next 2 weeks? Or should i start my flowering nutes again? Thanks again Fdd....


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> The better pics make a difference huh? Just plain water for the next 2 weeks? Or should i start my flowering nutes again? Thanks again Fdd....


tell me the answer you want to hear first, so then i will only have to say it once.


----------



## 420weedman (May 7, 2009)

lolz, just use water man ..... i like to let mine go till they look done ... then flush and leave em in for another 2 weeks


----------



## aagiants1 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks 420 Just stick with the water..Roger that....


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (May 7, 2009)

how long for you buddy 3 weeks .. im excited to see how your vertical came out, im going to stop by barnes and noble today and try and find that book about grow room set ups, 
peace man.. hope your having a great day


----------



## Wesman (May 7, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i think that covers it. i hope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for breakin it down like that. It doesn't seem as daunting.


----------



## aagiants1 (May 11, 2009)

Hey Fdd hows it going? Well its really starting to look nice...A lot of the pistols are turning a blackish purple...What do you think she almost ready to yank? When i look under the scope i see some ambers, but not sure if theres enough yet..Thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2009)

looks like all your trich heads are falling off. =/
i could have sworn, 5 days ago, i said it looked done. =/

looks good. i'd say it's ready.


----------



## aagiants1 (May 11, 2009)

should of listened the first time...Thanks bro...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> should of listened the first time...Thanks bro...



no, they still look like they are adding new growth. they are fine. mine look just about the same as yours. i'd be trimming them right now bit i'm busy until wednesday.


----------



## aagiants1 (May 11, 2009)

awesome thats what i needed to hear!! Thanks again, you've been a big help


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> awesome thats what i needed to hear!! Thanks again, you've been a big help



i bet your micro pics are from a piece of leaf. the leaf tips ripen first, usually. 
from the bud pics i can see plenty of trichs. they look cloudy to slightly amber from what i can see. looks just about perfect.


----------



## aagiants1 (May 11, 2009)

Yup right again...It was a leaf close to a bud. Thats just great Fdd...I've been waiting so patiently for this day!! Thanks again


----------



## sneakers (May 12, 2009)

Thanx fdd for this thread. 
I have learned a lot here. I screwed up my first grow in week 4 flower. I'm running my 2nd round right now. I'm at week 3 flower. You guys have answered the questions I had and I read some things I did not even think of. 

Again, Thank You


----------



## aagiants1 (May 12, 2009)

This is what i was talking about...but they're still not that good to be able to clearly see it...


----------



## WombatBros (May 12, 2009)

Awesome stuff, thanks


----------



## mhm420 (May 13, 2009)

nice bud my friend.


----------



## ILLISTOFSUPERCHRON (May 14, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> now it's time to hang. i run strings where ever i can. from the rafters is working this year. i simply hook the bud over the string.....
> 
> View attachment 29337


Hello, what do you do with the little ones that dont really have a stem? I usually lay them down on a screen. But this bothers me. I dont like the wet resin really touching anything?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2009)

ILLISTOFSUPERCHRON said:


> Hello, what do you do with the little ones that dont really have a stem? I usually lay them down on a screen. But this bothers me. I dont like the wet resin really touching anything?


i throw them in a cardboard box. one of those trays that a flat of soda comes in. it's just a flat bottom with a 2 inch lip. i turn everything daily so it dries evenly. 


good question.


----------



## HOMEGROWNKUSTOMZ (May 14, 2009)

Great read.....this thread answered a lot of ?'s i was confused on
thank you for putting time into helping others


----------



## livesoul (May 16, 2009)

hey you probably answered this already. But i just jarred all my buds yesterday. Check the jar 24 hours later and they are still dry. Should i just leave them in the jars until they get moist again? I had them hanging for 8 days. Buds were dry but stem could still bend. 

Also, do you stuff the jars with the bud or just let them gently fill the jar? know what i mean?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2009)

livesoul said:


> hey you probably answered this already. But i just jarred all my buds yesterday. Check the jar 24 hours later and they are still dry. Should i just leave them in the jars until they get moist again? I had them hanging for 8 days. Buds were dry but stem could still bend.
> 
> Also, do you stuff the jars with the bud or just let them gently fill the jar? know what i mean?



yes, keep it in the jars. i fill the jars but do not stuff it. i fill it halfway and shake it a little to get it to fill in all the empty spots then fill it to the top. i leave just enough empty space that it isn't mashed together.


----------



## Mrcool360 (May 16, 2009)

How much longer do you think i have???


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2009)

2 to 3 more weeks.


----------



## Roland (May 16, 2009)

*Fdd2black.. Thanks for this thread !!/tutorial !*

*Fdd2Black ...... Thanks for your sharing your knowledge here !! Man you answered many questions for me as I followed this thread .. U know your STUFF Bro' .. U deserve great respect !!*


*signed: Roland Stoned (I see a red door )*


----------



## ROC1977 (May 21, 2009)

Mr Cool. My buds are like yours. My tricomes are starting to get cloudy now. Another week or two I think.


----------



## can.i.buz (May 21, 2009)

fdd, I read the entire thread and I'm pretty sure this hasn't been fully addressed. I'm doing an organic grow for my daughter. I am her California State Health Dept. registered primary caregiver. She has a lot of pain from her TMJ and MMJ helps her deal with the pain. The only thing is that she can tend to get very paranoid. This has to do with trimming the buds. I read somewhere that CBD's are on the "sugar leaves" in greater quantity than THC. That's the reason most people cut them off. But, CBD's have been proven to work with THC to bolster it's medical effects while moderating its psychoactivity. "CBD is thought to have anti-psychotic effects, dampening anxiety and panic reactions to THC" <-----Medical Marijuana Handbook. For long time smokers this usually isn't a problem but wouldn't it be worth considering leaving a little bit more leaf?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 21, 2009)

fuckin' love it 


[youtube]DP2VyquMAaM[/youtube]


----------



## ROC1977 (May 21, 2009)

I thought the more amber the tricomes the more CBD in the plant. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 21, 2009)

can.i.buz said:


> fdd, I read the entire thread and I'm pretty sure this hasn't been fully addressed. I'm doing an organic grow for my daughter. I am her California State Health Dept. registered primary caregiver. She has a lot of pain from her TMJ and MMJ helps her deal with the pain. The only thing is that she can tend to get very paranoid. This has to do with trimming the buds. I read somewhere that CBD's are on the "sugar leaves" in greater quantity than THC. That's the reason most people cut them off. But, CBD's have been proven to work with THC to bolster it's medical effects while moderating its psychoactivity. "CBD is thought to have anti-psychotic effects, dampening anxiety and panic reactions to THC" <-----Medical Marijuana Handbook. For long time smokers this usually isn't a problem but wouldn't it be worth considering leaving a little bit more leaf?



here's my take:

leaf tastes nasty, so i trim off as much as i can. 
the leaf contains more CBD's because it ripens first. you will see amber trichs on the outer edges of the leaves, then they ripen inward towards the calyxes.
for some "heavy" smoke, let it go until it's fully ripened. let it go until you think it's past done, then let it go some more. 

that's what i think.


----------



## Roland (May 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> fuckin' love it
> 
> 
> [youtube]DP2VyquMAaM[/youtube]


 
No more will my Green Seas go turn a deeper Blue 



signed; Roland Stoned


----------



## bicycle racer (May 22, 2009)

yes trichomes on the outer edges are more exposed to heat light air etc so they degrade quicker to cbd which is why hashes and extracts tend to have high cbd/thc ratio as most people make hash out of trim. i love high cbd strains as they reduce anxiety and let you sleep i put extracts on top of bud to raise cbd for sleeping. i also wonder with hash and bud if the thc continues to break down to cbd after the harvest or the hash is made or if it stops at the point of harvest.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 22, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> yes trichomes on the outer edges are more exposed to heat light air etc so they degrade quicker to cbd which is why hashes and extracts tend to have high cbd/thc ratio as most people make hash out of trim. i love high cbd strains as they reduce anxiety and let you sleep i put extracts on top of bud to raise cbd for sleeping. i also wonder with hash and bud if the thc continues to break down to cbd after the harvest or the hash is made or if it stops at the point of harvest.


i smoke hash and drink coffee. then i go out and play.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 22, 2009)

for daytime highs i have some kaia kush and blue dream on hand and without caffeine i would never leave my house.


----------



## can.i.buz (May 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i smoke hash and drink coffee. then i go out and play.


I like your style..


----------



## SirTokeAlot213 (May 22, 2009)

yo I had my plant for about 9 months, so why arent my buds hairs brown yet????? Any tips for a first time grower??? SirTokeAlot213 would appreciate it man


----------



## bicycle racer (May 22, 2009)

go to the grow faq's at the top of the page if none of that info helps start a thread in the newbie section and ask your questions someone will answer them for you hope that helps peace.


----------



## aagiants1 (May 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i smoke hash and drink coffee. then i go out and play.


 
HaHa thats how its done


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 24, 2009)

SirTokeAlot213 said:


> yo I had my plant for about 9 months, so why arent my buds hairs brown yet????? Any tips for a first time grower??? SirTokeAlot213 would appreciate it man


ive heard that direct wind can cause the hairs to stay white, or continue forming new white hairs, or something like that...


----------



## bicycle racer (May 24, 2009)

no thats not correct pistils die based on maturity or pollination.


----------



## kash959 (May 25, 2009)

+rep my man


----------



## smitty383 (May 25, 2009)

kash959 said:


> +rep my man


 good thread man,the only thing i am not sure of is cutting leaf off too early as it covers the bud and contains the thc,but ur harvest was big and trimming all those sticky leaves could be a pain,thx for ur help man.


----------



## Mrcool360 (May 26, 2009)

how much longer now....


















































































































































you said on 5/16 2-3 weeks so you think that's still good to chop between 5/30 - 6/6


----------



## fdd2blk (May 26, 2009)

most of that looks done. if that's all one plant, i'd start chopping.


----------



## Mrcool360 (May 26, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> most of that looks done. if that's all one plant, i'd start chopping.



I have 6 plants, check out my grow in my sig and let me know from there...


thanks!!


----------



## Mrcool360 (May 26, 2009)

plant 1 






















plant 2












plant 3







plant 4

















plant 5

















plant 6


















there ya go in my grow room they got from right to left 6-5-4-3-2-1


----------



## fdd2blk (May 26, 2009)

i can't scroll thru all those big pics to make any since of that. sorry, i'm really sleepy.

all the ones with brown dried hairs are done. the ones with white hairs can go a little longer but look really close.


----------



## Mrcool360 (May 26, 2009)

i want to wait until the trics are amber for the couch lock high.... how much longer then???


----------



## fdd2blk (May 26, 2009)

Mrcool360 said:


> i want to wait until the trics are amber for the couch lock high.... how much longer then???


if you already know how long you want to wait, why are you asking me? 
i've answered you 3 times. i'm going to bed now. good night.


----------



## kash959 (May 26, 2009)

another week max...


----------



## kimmisan (May 27, 2009)

Ive got my very first "real" plant, and ive done a sort of LST, but actually pinned it to the soil to its profile is only about 5" tall in a 10" diameter pot. So its a smaller plant, with seven nice colas. I am unsure of whether it is "ready" ? 

what do you all think? Its been flowering for 8 weeks and 1 day. oh right - this is just one plant, not several small ones.

thanks!!!
xokimmi


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> now we wait.......
> 
> i like to let the outside of the bud get crispy but not the stem. i like to start the cure with the stems still bendy. i let the bud dry until it is smokable. if i can smoke a doobie and it stays lit yet the stems still bend without snapping then i know i am at the perfect time. i cut all my large branches and buds down to small nuggies.........
> 
> View attachment 29338


when you say you let it dry till smokable do you mean when you can grind it in a grinder or just pickin at it. the reason i ask is because i have had weed before that wont grind but when picked will smoke quite good.


----------



## ROC1977 (May 28, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> when you say you let it dry till smokable do you mean when you can grind it in a grinder or just pickin at it. the reason i ask is because i have had weed before that wont grind but when picked will smoke quite good.


My weed is like that at the mo. Smokable but not grindable.


----------



## kimmisan (May 29, 2009)

any feedback for me?
xokimmi


----------



## xperyens (May 29, 2009)

kimmisan said:


> any feedback for me?
> xokimmi


*1 more week to go, ~12 days max. Patience is the key  You must seek for the golden shades... when the "fruit is done"

*1 more week to go from the moment you've take that picture


----------



## kimmisan (May 29, 2009)

thanks for the feedback! i have been plucking little guys off it because my patience is on vacation. I'll let you know how the harvest goes. What do you think of the method i used? Meaning: all low to the soil and pinned down? Any suggestions for improvements? My limitations are space and money. maybe i let it veg longer next time and get more branches?

Thanks!
xokimmi


----------



## kimmisan (May 29, 2009)

do you suggest letting it sit in the dark box for 2 days before harvesting? Ive heard mixed reviews....
xokimmi


----------



## xperyens (May 29, 2009)

kimmisan said:


> thanks for the feedback! i have been plucking little guys off it because my patience is on vacation. I'll let you know how the harvest goes. What do you think of the method i used? Meaning: all low to the soil and pinned down? Any suggestions for improvements? My limitations are space and money. maybe i let it veg longer next time and get more branches?
> 
> Thanks!
> xokimmi


Next time let her develop in a natural way, don't cut her, don't strech her.. let it be. from germination - 2 weeks with high humidity... then cfl lights ... then in july, plant her outdoor... speaking real time ...end of may


----------



## kimmisan (May 29, 2009)

that sounds great except a: i dont have the space to grow a tall plant, that is why I used the LST style method, and b: i can't plant outside, I live in the north and that would be toooooo chilly and not enough sun. I havent cut much of anything except what i cut off to smoke because i got impatient. i dont understand what you mean plant outside in july but in real time end of may? 
xokimmi


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 30, 2009)

This is the one I was talking about Fdd. This is a GOOD thread. Thank you. I"d rep you, but you're too mean to me.


----------



## xperyens (May 30, 2009)

I mean now it's a perfect time to start germinating your new seeds. In july you can take those girls outdoor where they will fill in with nice looking buds. About those 2 days of darkeness before cutting, i don't know what to say, but in nature the sun is there everyday. As i know you can't increase or decrease your amount/potency by doing so, so i guess it's all about you. But cure those buds properly. Leave them aprox 5 days to dry (depending on your medium). When the stem is breaking and not bending is the perfect time to store your buds in sealed jars for the next 2 weeks or longer. Open those jars twice a day and put them in dark place, room temperature. 
Good luck with your harvest, good job with the plant for your needs.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> This is the one I was talking about Fdd. This is a GOOD thread. Thank you. I"d rep you, but you're too mean to me.


i put my heart into this thread. took the time to cover as much as i could. took pictures. explained everything i knew. then i get people in here who still ask "is this done yet"? the whole point of this thread is so you don't have to ask that question. yet i get it all day long and am fully expected to answer. expected. the last thing you should ask after reading this thread is "is this one done?". 


seriously.


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i put my heart into this thread. took the time to cover as much as i could. took pictures. explained everything i knew. then i get people in here who still ask "is this done yet"? the whole point of this thread is so you don't have to ask that question. yet i get it all day long and am fully expected to answer. expected. the last thing you should ask after reading this thread is "is this one done?".
> 
> 
> seriously.


Maybe you ought to just take a break from it, then, if it's THAT vexing to you. 

Also, if they're asking "is this done," it just shows ya, doesn't it, how it's so different for everyone. Just like setting up rooms. And really, when you're posting a tutorial thread, why would you not expect that anyway? 

I found the thread very helpful, which is WHY I posted what I did. You're welcome.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2009)

Hey guys this is one of the good threads that I look at from time to time for reference... it has been awesome from the start and lets keep it that way ! please don't let this thread follow the path of many others  lets keep the love everyone!!

nice tutorial fdd.... hope you pump out more tutorials for us down the RIU road!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2009)

fdd - I learned a ton about harvesting via-this tutorial ...even before I signed up as a member. Thanks so much for all of the knowledge.
I personally think, as it's already a sticky, that you should just close this thread out and be done with it. I think it will save you a lot of frustration. Either that or just delete the "is my plant done yet" posts in order to keep the thread what it was meant to be: a tutorial. Just my as-per-usual-unsolicited-2-cents. 
Thanks again!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 30, 2009)

but some people do have some good questions. the other day someone asked what was done with all the small buds with no stems and fdd was able too answer him. so maybe there is still some good questions to be asked to help everyone. 
but i do agree that people should be learning for there self and not asking the question "is this done yet".
check my avi its white widow AND ITS DONE.


----------



## kimmisan (May 30, 2009)

well i surely apologize for insulting anyone with my questions. i did read the thread, follow the photos, the tutorials, etc. i have learned lots of stuff. but i was unsure, and didnt want to fk up my first nice plant. i knew someone who reads in here could help with a simple reply, which they did, and I appreciate that very much.
relaxxx
xokimmi


----------



## fdd2blk (May 31, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> Maybe you ought to just take a break from it, then, if it's THAT vexing to you.
> 
> Also, if they're asking "is this done," it just shows ya, doesn't it, how it's so different for everyone. Just like setting up rooms. And really, when you're posting a tutorial thread, why would you not expect that anyway?
> 
> I found the thread very helpful, which is WHY I posted what I did. You're welcome.



thank you for calling me mean.


----------



## DragonsFire (Jun 1, 2009)

Fdd - its not your "job" to maintain the thread and answer everyone's questions - half the time 5 other people answer too! So don't let it bug ya - its a great tutorital and I learn as much from people who post pictures seeing what is - is not - and isn't quite done - its like repeated examples! 

Its a good thing! But don't take it as your responsibility to reply to'em all!!

Just a first comment from a longtime lurker and learner - and someone who's prolly a 1-2 week out from harvest and trying to convince hubby that they aren't done yet cuz they don't look like YOUR pictures! *grins* ((too much white...))


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2009)

DragonsFire said:


> Fdd - its not your "job" to maintain the thread and answer everyone's questions - half the time 5 other people answer too! So don't let it bug ya - its a great tutorital and I learn as much from people who post pictures seeing what is - is not - and isn't quite done - its like repeated examples!
> 
> Its a good thing! But don't take it as your responsibility to reply to'em all!!
> 
> Just a first comment from a longtime lurker and learner - and someone who's prolly a 1-2 week out from harvest and trying to convince hubby that they aren't done yet cuz they don't look like YOUR pictures! *grins* ((too much white...))






i get bitched at for "ignoring" peoples questions. it's a never ending battle regardless of what i do.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 1, 2009)

is this done yet.. lol









seriously tho thanks for the thread FDD. i have always been unsure about the cure but know i no that someone such as yourself (who grows alot more than me) doe,s it in the exact same way. my blue cheese is curing up nicely.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> is this done yet.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks very nice.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 1, 2009)

2 last pics are white widow


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 1, 2009)

looks like the widow has some seeds was that on purpose i assume it was.


----------



## ROC1977 (Jun 1, 2009)

One of my White widow harvested was really green like your last two pics man. After about a week curing more like your first couple of pics.


----------



## cali2smoke4life (Jun 1, 2009)

now i do have a question thats good info and i think a good way to do it but one thing thats missing is the type of air flow you use when hanging do you put a lil fan in there and is it on low, med, or high. or what other air flow do u use


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 2, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> looks like the widow has some seeds was that on purpose i assume it was.


 i wish it was on purpose racer, but no this is down too green house fem seeds. the seeds are from right inside the buds where a few male flowers where unseen  still there is only a few and the smoke is nice 



ROC1977 said:


> One of my White widow harvested was really green like your last two pics man. After about a week curing more like your first couple of pics.


 the blue cheese (first 2)is a week ahead of the white widow(last 2) thats why its darker  both are fucking amazing though


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 2, 2009)

at least there big and fully mature easy to find.


----------



## chronicj69 (Jun 5, 2009)

hey i am growing some auto flowering white russian and i got all my records of when it started flowering wet and ruiend but some of the biggest buds the fan leaves are turning yellow and stuff looks like there dying off but buds lookin good oh i dont have my scope lost it in the move. how much longer do u think they got


----------



## billytheyid (Jun 9, 2009)

top tutorial man thanks alot


----------



## can.i.buz (Jun 9, 2009)

chronicj69 said:


> hey i am growing some auto flowering white russian and i got all my records of when it started flowering wet and ruiend but some of the biggest buds the fan leaves are turning yellow and stuff looks like there dying off but buds lookin good oh i dont have my scope lost it in the move. how much longer do u think they got


What does auto flowering mean?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 10, 2009)

auto flowering strains will show there sex before a 12/12 lighting regime is introduced.


----------



## phreakygoat (Jun 10, 2009)

damn, this trim tutorial kicks ass... i tried this on my second trimming session and it looks fuckin' pro. thanks, fdd!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 10, 2009)

fdd maybe you could add a "what too do with your trim" thread. i make cannabutter with mine everytime, infact i just made some 2 days ago. the stuff is amazing 25g of butter in 6 cookies and 1 will fuck with your head. we gave one two my friends girl (she dont smoke) and she went green then white. hahahahah


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> fdd maybe you could add a "what too do with your trim" thread. i make cannabutter with mine everytime, infact i just made some 2 days ago. the stuff is amazing 25g of butter in 6 cookies and 1 will fuck with your head. we gave one two my friends girl (she dont smoke) and she went green then white. hahahahah



here ya go, ........................  https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/52979-im-not-f-ckin-around.html


----------



## chronicj69 (Jun 10, 2009)

hey i got a quick question. my lowlife autoflowering white russian dwarfs say they are ready in 10 weeks from seed. today is 10 weeks but i still see some new growth in the smaller buds. how long can i push her before shes over ripe cause the big top cola looks done


----------



## chronicj69 (Jun 10, 2009)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> auto flowering strains will show there sex before a 12/12 lighting regime is introduced.


actually now alot of strains that autoflower dont need to be introduced into 12/12. u can keep a steady 20/4 all the way through they flower best like that.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 11, 2009)

chronicj69 said:


> hey i got a quick question. my lowlife *autoflowering* white russian *dwarfs* say they are ready in 10 weeks from seed. today is 10 weeks but i still see some new growth in the smaller buds. how long can i push her before shes over ripe cause the big top cola looks done


these words when put together make me cringe


----------



## orzz (Jun 13, 2009)

Here are some purps that are getting close, what do you think FDD?


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 13, 2009)

you have got to take pics at closer range and under normal lights its hard to tell with those pics.


----------



## orzz (Jun 13, 2009)

I found the microscope and looked at the trichs. They are still clear. Will check them again in a couple days.


----------



## orzz (Jun 15, 2009)

Here are the latest pics ... I hope they are close enough.


----------



## weedchamp420 (Jun 20, 2009)

great thread lots of help thanks +rep


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 21, 2009)

yeah your new pics are easier to look at and to me they look done. some of the lower buds not in your pic may still need time as in my experience lower buds are a week or two behind the top colas hope that helps happy harvest. in the future a trich scope can be had for ten bucks. after a while you dont need it as you can just know when ready peace.


----------



## weedchamp420 (Jun 21, 2009)

orzz said:


> Here are the latest pics ... I hope they are close enough.


Its beautiful !!! how long did u flower for?


----------



## orzz (Jun 22, 2009)

weedchamp420 said:


> Its beautiful !!! how long did u flower for?


They are still in flower. Trichs getting cloudy.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 22, 2009)

i harvest when all heads are cloudy i dont normally wait for amber heads if i do 5% at most for my preferences.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2009)

this may help  ......................... https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial.html


----------



## can.i.buz (Jun 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> this may help  ......................... https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial.html


You are a funny funny man.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 22, 2009)

I second that, canibuz


----------



## Spasticsmoke (Jun 23, 2009)

dose anyone have any tips or tricks to cut down on the smell coming from a curing room, ive herd of using chemicals outside of a grow room, but i would think it wouldn't be a good idea outside of a curing room? Help me out i don't want the whole town knowing about the danks haha


----------



## Spasticsmoke (Jun 29, 2009)

so did i kill this thread with my noobness and unedu-ma-cated question?


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 29, 2009)

carbon filter or ozone generator works well.


----------



## zigzag24 (Jun 29, 2009)

hey fdd, thanks for all the great info you have contributed on this site!

my first harvest and I am trying to get the moisture thing right. My buds have been hanging for 48 hrs now(55% RH osc fan). The outer trimmed leaved are shriveled, but they are so sticky i cant tell if they are to damp for the paper bag, or jars. I am skeered of mold.

How long do you recommend hanging them before starting the cure? or how long do you usually hang them? thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2009)

zigzag24 said:


> hey fdd, thanks for all the great info you have contributed on this site!
> 
> my first harvest and I am trying to get the moisture thing right. My buds have been hanging for 48 hrs now(55% RH osc fan). The outer trimmed leaved are shriveled, but they are so sticky i cant tell if they are to damp for the paper bag, or jars. I am skeered of mold.
> 
> How long do you recommend hanging them before starting the cure? or how long do you usually hang them? thanks


i hang mine 4 or 5 days. until the smaller lower buds snap off. the ends of the stems should snap, the bud should bend.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 29, 2009)

if your new to curing a little to dry is better than too wet imo. you will learn whats perfect as you go along but avoid mold which when it happens spreads fast. bud thats too dry is better than smoking mold besides you can hydrate herb as needed.


----------



## sandiego (Jul 2, 2009)

Been flowering for 8 weeks and 3 days now. Two different strains: Troublemaker and Super Lemon Haze. I'm thinking about another week until I start to flush with RO water for another week. The taller one, troublemaker, might be done a bit sooner. I'm thinkin 2-4 ounces? No idea, this is my first grow. Any feedback? Thanks.


----------



## livesoul (Jul 2, 2009)

sandiego said:


> Been flowering for 8 weeks and 3 days now. Two different strains: Troublemaker and Super Lemon Haze. I'm thinking about another week until I start to flush with RO water for another week. The taller one, troublemaker, might be done a bit sooner. I'm thinkin 2-4 ounces? No idea, this is my first grow. Any feedback? Thanks.


First grow and it looks that dank?!? Damn homie, good job.  Looks ready to me, do you have a microscope to check the colors of your crystals? clear, cloudy, or amber?


----------



## can.i.buz (Jul 2, 2009)

sandiego said:


> Been flowering for 8 weeks and 3 days now. Two different strains: Troublemaker and Super Lemon Haze. I'm thinking about another week until I start to flush with RO water for another week. The taller one, troublemaker, might be done a bit sooner. I'm thinkin 2-4 ounces? No idea, this is my first grow. Any feedback? Thanks.


Looks like you have a few weeks left. Do you have a picture with a lighter or something next to the plants for size reference? How many plants do you have?

lemon haze mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Top 44 (Jul 3, 2009)

Great thread, thanx for the info FDD


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 3, 2009)

as far as yield whatever the wet weight is assume you will lose around 80% of the original wet harvest weight.


----------



## nick17gar (Jul 5, 2009)

really a great thread, thanks for the sweet info


----------



## DOPEYSstoned (Jul 5, 2009)

nice tutorial man did you use any nutes


----------



## phreakygoat (Jul 6, 2009)

ive been trimming like this for a while, but only on the non-personal. my p. kush leaf is almost just aas tasty and potent as the nugs, faster high as well. now i leave quite a bit of leaf on for my stuff....


----------



## guitarjon (Jul 10, 2009)

Excellent tutorial. Very detailed and easy to undersatand. Great job!!!


----------



## like420tokes (Jul 17, 2009)

ive been looking round for a while now and cant figure out what the crown bud looks like at the time your supposta pick it off?, could you elaberate?


----------



## grow space (Jul 17, 2009)

thanx 4 the informative thread fdd.



keep up the good work.......


----------



## mean mr. green (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot for doing this for all of us!


----------



## katwoman2012 (Jul 18, 2009)

I have a question about the leaves crisping and dying before harvest. Does it do that naturally with time or does it come with flushing and depriving nutes? Also, could I get ideas on how long to flush ~ how many waterings? Thanks for this excellent thread. I read all of it except 2008 which I'll do soon.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 18, 2009)

katwoman2012 said:


> I have a question about the leaves crisping and dying before harvest. Does it do that naturally with time or does it come with flushing and depriving nutes? Also, could I get ideas on how long to flush ~ how many waterings? Thanks for this excellent thread. I read all of it except 2008 which I'll do soon.


mine usually just turn yellow, gold, red, purple, ..... fall colors. if they turn at all. i try to flush for 2 weeks. sometimes i flush until the plant starts yellowing. i often start my flushing too soon, then it's too late to feed so i end up flushing for 3 to 4 weeks. at that point i think it's more like "starving".


----------



## can.i.buz (Jul 18, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> mine usually just turn yellow, gold, red, purple, ..... fall colors. if they turn at all. i try to flush for 2 weeks. sometimes i flush until the plant starts yellowing. i often start my flushing too soon, then it's too late to feed so i end up flushing for 3 to 4 weeks. at that point i think it's more like "starving".


You're mean! I'm going to come talk to your girls.


----------



## katwoman2012 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks and how many waterings are you doing a week? Flushing is based on # of waterings or time? I water about every 30 hours, so I'd do it shorter time? Also, I live in dry single digit humidity with about 28% in grow. Do you think there's a danger of them drying way, way fast on outside and goo in middle or do you think I should add a humidifier during dry? I know it's opposite of everyone elses problem with that. Thanks again.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 18, 2009)

katwoman2012 said:


> Thanks and how many waterings are you doing a week? Flushing is based on # of waterings or time? I water about every 30 hours, so I'd do it shorter time? Also, I live in dry single digit humidity with about 28% in grow. Do you think there's a danger of them drying way, way fast on outside and goo in middle or do you think I should add a humidifier during dry? I know it's opposite of everyone elses problem with that. Thanks again.


i water every 3 days, or so. 

i dry mine until they are dry on the outside then jar them to even out the moisture then dump it back out if needed.


----------



## katwoman2012 (Jul 18, 2009)

Cool. Thanks!


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 18, 2009)

when u cutt ur plants down catwoman..if u hang them in a closet if ur average rh is real low, u will be very suprised how much wet plants in a closet raise the rh while the drying is going on for the first 40+ hours...


----------



## 303 (Jul 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> mine usually just turn yellow, gold, red, purple, ..... fall colors. if they turn at all. i try to flush for 2 weeks. sometimes i flush until the plant starts yellowing. i often start my flushing too soon, then it's too late to feed so i end up flushing for 3 to 4 weeks. at that point i think it's more like "starving".


Like the other guy asked, how often do you flush? I think it may be time to flush for me. I'm on day 47 of flower. I think anywhere between day 55-65 they will be ready. What do you think? Thank you and much respect fdd2blk


----------



## nraged (Jul 22, 2009)

Anotheroldephart said:


> Hey kid..I've gone back a dozen pages and still haven't seen when to harvest as in what time in the light/dark cycle...just after lights on/off..in middle of dark/light? So confusing..I've tried various times but that was outdoors. When indoors I've done it just after lights on..Opinions please..


 Good ole Jorge states in his book that you should harvest in the morning when thc content is at its peak. This is pretty broad what is considered morning? Especially when your growing indoors. And outdoors is morning as the sun is rising or around 10 in the morning lol..Who knows? Lol so much to learn


----------



## zigzilla (Jul 23, 2009)

i cut my buds about 2 weeks ago i let them hang out for about 6 day then put them in jars i lost a lot of the smell it smells real grassy how long does it takes for the smell to come back? any feedback


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 24, 2009)

it does not come back you probably jared to early too moist and you get the hay smell.


----------



## 303 (Jul 24, 2009)

nraged said:


> Good ole Jorge states in his book that you should harvest in the morning when thc content is at its peak. This is pretty broad what is considered morning? Especially when your growing indoors. And outdoors is morning as the sun is rising or around 10 in the morning lol..Who knows? Lol so much to learn


Um, when your lights are about to come on, I think thats morning.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2009)

303 said:


> Um, when your lights are about to come on, I think thats morning.



my lights come on at 8pm.


----------



## can.i.buz (Jul 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> my lights come on at 8pm.


Mine come on at 10PM. Does that make us night people or morning people?


----------



## 303 (Jul 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> my lights come on at 8pm.


8:00, mine too, just came on now.  Harvest is coming in a couple days.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 25, 2009)

when your light,s come on its morning for the plants< i think thats what he meant.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jul 29, 2009)

So should I smoke my weed in the dark so the thc doesn't degrade?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2009)

northeastern lights said:


> So should I smoke my weed in the dark so the thc doesn't degrade?


Everyone knows you're supposed to smoke the roots 5 days before harvest, in the dark, because that will force all of the THC into the buds. Only if you have a nail in the stem though, of course. C'mon, n00b ...read the FAQs!


----------



## northeastern lights (Jul 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Everyone knows you're supposed to smoke the roots 5 days before harvest, in the dark, because that will force all of the THC into the buds. Only if you have a nail in the stem though, of course. C'mon, n00b ...read the FAQs!


 
that's almost funny.

to bad you can't read sarcasm shredder you "n00b"


----------



## northeastern lights (Jul 29, 2009)

well just like your avatar says your an ass. I can't argue with that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2009)

northeastern lights said:


> that's almost funny.
> 
> to bad you can't read sarcasm shredder you "n00b"


I can read sarcasm just fine. Can't say the same for you, though. 
I also can transcribe sarcasm in written form pretty well ...see my last post. 
I thought that   were the international symbols for "just kidding".


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2009)

northeastern lights said:


> well just like your avatar says your an ass. I can't argue with that.


I wouldn't expect you to. Sadly, neither can I.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jul 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I wouldn't expect you to. Sadly, neither can I.


 
Well then i apologize.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2009)

northeastern lights said:


> Well then i apologize.


No need. I've stuck with this avatar longer than any other because of it's accuracy.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jul 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> No need. I've stuck with this avatar longer than any other because of it's accuracy.


 
Well if it were mine I'd have to add "hole" onto it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2009)

northeastern lights said:


> Well if it were mine I'd have to add "hole" onto it.


Another member on the site made it for me. He claimed I was an "asshat"(?) I had never heard that one before ...I kinda like it. 
I couldn't argue with him so I adopted the new avatar with pride.


----------



## northeastern lights (Jul 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Another member on the site made it for me. He claimed I was an "asshat"(?) I had never heard that one before ...I kinda like it.
> I couldn't argue with him so I adopted the new avatar with pride.


 
Holy shit thats fucking hilarious. Love it!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2009)

northeastern lights said:


> Holy shit thats fucking hilarious. Love it!


After reading my prior posts in the thread in which I was accused of being an "asshat" ...I came to the conclusion that the guy was right. I was coming off sounding like an idiot.
I also just plain like the idea of Chevy Chase wearing a hat that says "ASS" on it.


----------



## Relaxed (Jul 29, 2009)

see mom this place about more then weed.......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Relaxed (Jul 29, 2009)

I just dropped my laptop...be back in a few days when it's fixed.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


>


Pug humping is crazy! 
I used to own a mother and daughter pug. The daughter used to hump the mom all the time ...in the face! It was the craziest thing I've ever seen ...for several reasons.


----------



## olishell (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks so much fdd2blk.I'll use this info when the time comes.I've noticed your posts and replies.All I can say is..I'm a fan.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2009)

olishell said:


> Thanks so much fdd2blk.I'll use this info when the time comes.I've noticed your posts and replies.All I can say is..I'm a fan.



i'm glad i could help.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 29, 2009)

Lmao!! 
You guys just made my night a good one ahahahaha


----------



## northeastern lights (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow. Never seen a pug train before.


----------



## husalife (Jul 30, 2009)

Alotta heavy breathin in that train. lol


----------



## CABALLERO (Jul 30, 2009)

Why do u have to hang the bud?????


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2009)

CABALLERO said:


> Why do u have to hang the bud?????


so it dries evenly without smashing itself.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> so it dries evenly without smashing itself.


 and so the pugs can get nasty lol


----------



## northeastern lights (Jul 30, 2009)

Speaking of dogs and weed. I just ran a batch of hash more a friend. Lots of his trim had dog hair in it, Gross.


----------



## franco13 (Jul 31, 2009)

Is that afgani bullrider i see?


----------



## Percolator (Jul 31, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks FDD. I have two girls for my first grow and their hairs are just starting to turn red so this was just what I needed. The only thing i would like to know is which hydro system is the best if any. I did the ebb and flow because it was easy to build and pretty cheap for me. Do you know when to flush also. I can't find anything on this? thanks.


----------



## Percolator (Jul 31, 2009)

Has anyone grown any green house seeds before?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2009)

i only do dirt.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 1, 2009)

yeah dirt is harder too do but the bud is alot sweeter


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 2, 2009)

hey ive heard u can trim before harvest like 2 weeks and it increases resin count i wana kno how u would do it


----------



## UNHALLOWED (Aug 3, 2009)

How many resins are on your plant now?


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 3, 2009)

ON SOME COLAS THERES MORE AND ON OTHERS NOT SO MUCH I WANT TO HAVE EQUALLY ALOT OF THEM ALL OVERTHE PLANT cause who doesnt like frosty bud


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> hey ive heard u can trim before harvest like 2 weeks and it increases resin count i wana kno how u would do it





UNHALLOWED said:


> How many resins are on your plant now?





HIGHFLY said:


> ON SOME COLAS THERES MORE AND ON OTHERS NOT SO MUCH I WANT TO HAVE EQUALLY ALOT OF THEM ALL OVERTHE PLANT cause who doesnt like frosty bud


Look into Uncle Ben's technique of progressive harvesting. Good luck!


----------



## UNHALLOWED (Aug 4, 2009)

Mine are semi-frosty. Smell so fuckin good though. Im waitin on my hygrometer
so I can try and get my humidity right for dry process. I want the best possible
taste at the end.


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Look into Uncle Ben's technique of progressive harvesting. Good luck!


I just searched for UB (of course), harvest, progressive, etc. Not finding it anywhere, including on Google. (Also checked UB's threads, and tried to sift through his posts.) Do you have this bookmarked or are you subbed to it, etc.? I already planned on "progressive" harvesting to compensate for disability and most likely starting a project I can't finish on my own (and unable to rely on help from others), but I'd love to see UB's take on this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 4, 2009)

ya didnt find anything bout harvesting with UB either just toppin


----------



## husalife (Aug 5, 2009)

I will add pic of a plant i trimmed 2 weeks before harvest last year. It did continue to ffrost up a bit, never showed a sign of dying "strain unknown", or struggle . Turned out to be an earthy flavored fire ass plant.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> I just searched for UB (of course), harvest, progressive, etc. Not finding it anywhere, including on Google. (Also checked UB's threads, and tried to sift through his posts.) Do you have this bookmarked or are you subbed to it, etc.? I already planned on "progressive" harvesting to compensate for disability and most likely starting a project I can't finish on my own (and unable to rely on help from others), but I'd love to see UB's take on this. Thanks in advance!





HIGHFLY said:


> ya didnt find anything bout harvesting with UB either just toppin


Sorry guys ...what I meant to say was that UB is a proponent of progressive harvesting. I don't think he actually has any threads on the subject. He's a really nice guy so I'm sure if you sent him a PM or 2 asking for his advice, he'd help you out. Good luck!


----------



## othehustla (Aug 12, 2009)

nice buds man.. my first grow i hope mines come out just as good


----------



## KingInDaCloset (Aug 16, 2009)

Thought I'd throw my 2 cents in...I use a vacuum sealer attachment for jars and recently openned a jar from 5 years ago from the bottom of my freezer. Threw in a carrot curl for a day after opening and found it tasted just about like I remembered it the day it first finished drying. Other friends have had some long lasting buds this way as well. Kinda like a time capsule in my garage chest freezer.


----------



## mhg26 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice thread fdd2blk


----------



## ace8580 (Aug 18, 2009)

When trimming extra leaves off, do you keep them for anything or do you toss them? I don't have any budds yet just alot of leaves so I'm keeping them trimmed a little.


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 19, 2009)

k im not doubtin ur intellegence or experience on this subject... but triming the leaves fresh off the plant like u do, does clorophyl not leak on to ur buds creating a yucky taste??? i was jus told that u shuld remove fan leaves first then trim bud leaves after sum of the juice has evaporated... comments or concerns???


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 19, 2009)

Sogbunn, if I remember correctly, it's simply to make for easier manicuring. 

The clorophyl's already there, that's the green in plants. (Of course. lol) Curing is what gets rid of the taste from that, not when or how it's trimmed.

Again, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Spoony Da Dro Man (Aug 19, 2009)

im gonna try your method bro thanks


----------



## atxbudgrower (Aug 19, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Sogbunn, if I remember correctly, it's simply to make for easier manicuring.
> 
> The clorophyl's already there, that's the green in plants. (Of course. lol) Curing is what gets rid of the taste from that, not when or how it's trimmed.
> 
> Again, if I remember correctly.


 im about 95% sure your right lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 19, 2009)

Damn Kat, how do you know this shit? you're smart !that's hot! LOL


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 19, 2009)

atxbudgrower said:


> im about 95% sure your right lol


YAY, then my cognition isn't failing as much as I'd feared.... yet, anyhow! 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Damn Kat, how do you know this shit? you're smart !that's hot! LOL


Um, I read?  Hot, eh?  Funny, I was hated for being smart when I was a kid.... they called me Professor Kathy, and Poindexter!   If I'd have thought that smart would be considered "hot" when I was all grown up, I would've just laughed in their faces back then.


----------



## lippy p (Aug 19, 2009)

that is making my mouth warter


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> k im not doubtin ur intellegence or experience on this subject... but triming the leaves fresh off the plant like u do, does clorophyl not leak on to ur buds creating a yucky taste??? i was jus told that u shuld remove fan leaves first then trim bud leaves after sum of the juice has evaporated... comments or concerns???


try to explain this in a way that makes sense. i bet you can't.


----------



## JazzMonkey (Aug 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> try to explain this in a way that makes sense. i bet you can't.


Just read your original post fdd2blk. Beautiful. Just...I mean, so simple, like a long Haiku. Absolutely no wasted words. cheers.


----------



## JazzMonkey (Aug 19, 2009)

Tunafish? How?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2009)

JazzMonkey said:


> Tunafish? How?


on buttered, lightly toasted, thin sliced french bread. with lettuce.


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> on buttered, lightly toasted, thin sliced french bread. with lettuce.


Tuna with butter?!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Tuna with butter?!


um, yeah. fish and butter. kinda goes hand in hand. 

here we go, ...... http://www.practicallyedible.com/edible.nsf/pages/tunabutter


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 19, 2009)

I still say "EEWWW" to it.  "Practically" often means close, but no cigar.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Aug 19, 2009)

Anyone know if I could use a Homebox Drynet to dry my harvest, _without_ a Homebox? its meant to go inside a homebox but it looks like you could just hang it anywhere and fill the levels with nuggs.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2009)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> Anyone know if I could use a Homebox Drynet to dry my harvest, _without_ a Homebox? its meant to go inside a homebox but it looks like you could just hang it anywhere and fill the levels with nuggs.


looks fine to me.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Aug 19, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> looks fine to me.


 Well it would just be easier for me, and save space, less work hanging etc...
im gonna get it


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 19, 2009)

I've been looking at a shoe/sweater/etc. closet organizer at the $1 store next door to me. Not adding screens would mean having to turn them more, I'm sure. But less work in the short term for me, at the least. Plus I'm flat broke, but I can probably still gather $1 together!


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 19, 2009)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> Anyone know if I could use a Homebox Drynet to dry my harvest, _without_ a Homebox? its meant to go inside a homebox but it looks like you could just hang it anywhere and fill the levels with nuggs.


 i think the idea behind it being in ur homebox so the smell gets filtered threw ur grow tent... im sure it will work fine out in the open


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Aug 19, 2009)

sogbunn said:


> i think the idea behind it being in ur homebox so the smell gets filtered threw ur grow tent... im sure it will work fine out in the open


 Yeah I think thats the main reason it goes in the homebox...im gonna just hang it in a shed, and load the layers with buds


----------



## northeastern lights (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks cool. I hang buds on fishing line. It's cheap and doesn't mold. The small stuff goes onto screens. Just regular door screen with strapping for framework.


----------



## ambitiousgreenthumb (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow this was very descriptive, and great because I'm going to harvest my first buds in a couple weeks.
Thank you so much for posting this! ^^


----------



## Brew Master Logan (Aug 29, 2009)

looks like some decent budd 
your fourm helped too thanks alot


----------



## boricua520 (Aug 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> please do not post in this thread until you see the happy plumber. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


about how long between pictures??


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2009)

boricua520 said:


> about how long between pictures??


very good question. i'd say 2 - 3 weeks, depending on the strain and weather.


----------



## toshola (Aug 30, 2009)

This is probably a really stupid nube question but here goes: Is there no use for all the leaves? I just pulled out my male plants and have a ton of leaves that we trimmed before getting rid of them. 1st time grow. Flowering for 2 weeks. Just now able to tell sex mainly by watching for pollen sacks like a hawk.

Thanks for the great post.


----------



## Pcmicro13 (Sep 2, 2009)

awesome post this helped tremendously + rep thx


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2009)

toshola said:


> This is probably a really stupid nube question but here goes: Is there no use for all the leaves? I just pulled out my male plants and have a ton of leaves that we trimmed before getting rid of them. 1st time grow. Flowering for 2 weeks. Just now able to tell sex mainly by watching for pollen sacks like a hawk.
> 
> Thanks for the great post.


any leaves with trichomes on them can be used for something.


----------



## dirrtyd (Sep 2, 2009)

FDD,

I really enjoy this post and the other I follow. Well here's my question what do you use to keep your trimmers from sticking during your harvest. Thanks in advance you are great and yu mad it real simple for me.


----------



## northeastern lights (Sep 2, 2009)

dirrtyd said:


> FDD,
> 
> I really enjoy this post and the other I follow. Well here's my question what do you use to keep your trimmers from sticking during your harvest. Thanks in advance you are great and yu mad it real simple for me.


 
Isopropyl alcohol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2009)

dirrtyd said:


> FDD,
> 
> I really enjoy this post and the other I follow. Well here's my question what do you use to keep your trimmers from sticking during your harvest. Thanks in advance you are great and yu mad it real simple for me.


 a razor blade. i clean my scissors after every cola. scrape them clean with a blade. then i save all the little balls i scrape off and i smoke them.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 2, 2009)

Good idea, Irwins huh, that's good shit


----------



## bicycle racer (Sep 3, 2009)

i do the same its like finger hash tasty.


----------



## scwascwa (Sep 3, 2009)

dang i never been in this thread yet lol  i like this one


----------



## tomthebomb45 (Sep 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> please do not post in this thread until you see the happy plumber. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I have 2 questions about the very first post with the pics of the "not ready" and "ready" buds..

What strain was that particular plant?? (because mine look exactly the same, and im not 100% sure on the strain)

and 2, is how many days did budding go for THOSE plants? I know you said till they look like the "ready" pic, but my ladies are outside a little ways away from me, so i wanna go out there to harvest them in the optimal time frame.
thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2009)

tomthebomb45 said:


> I have 2 questions about the very first post with the pics of the "not ready" and "ready" buds..
> 
> What strain was that particular plant?? (because mine look exactly the same, and im not 100% sure on the strain)
> 
> ...


i think that was warlock or sweet tooth #3.

i don't really count days. i grow multiple strains. some finish in sept, some finish in nov.


----------



## cHiEf04grwer (Sep 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> a razor blade. i clean my scissors after every cola. scrape them clean with a blade. then i save all the little balls i scrape off and i smoke them. View attachment 533058 View attachment 533059


lol thats crazy i do the same thing too. bet alot of people do it actually, just never thought anyone did it the same way. I never had access to hash in my day, i have tried it like 2 - 3 times by friends who some how got some. But I hear its not that hard to make. With all my trimmings, I feel like i should have plenty to be able to make a few grams at least. Specially with the leaf that is covered in trichs that get cut off from the buds.


----------



## iamsupersam (Sep 4, 2009)

mid 7 week, very yellow looking.
are they already done??
its banana kush.


----------



## odinfolk (Sep 4, 2009)

Very nice approach to curing and manicuring  I'm doing my first grow right now and I just can't wait to do the same thing.


----------



## coloredflesh (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the great info!!!!!!


----------



## bob941 (Sep 6, 2009)

On some of my plants there is a milky substance that forms on the leaves. Looks like it might be humingbird crap. But I know it's not. Is this a symptom of some sort. This question is for anyone with an answer.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 6, 2009)

Hummingbird Jizz???


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 6, 2009)

Took the words right outta my keyboard!


----------



## bicycle racer (Sep 7, 2009)

unfortunately for you the milky substance is possibly powdery mildew a plant disease its treatable though post a pic if you can if i see a pic i can more than likely tell you if its p.mildew.


----------



## skunkiefun (Sep 7, 2009)

I have heard about not watering two days before harvest. Anyone practice this?

Also what about the darkness for two days before harvest. Does anyone have any experience with either of these things?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 7, 2009)

skunkiefun said:


> I have heard about not watering two days before harvest. Anyone practice this?
> 
> Also what about the darkness for two days before harvest. Does anyone have any experience with either of these things?



dumb. you can't do anything in two days that which took 8+ weeks to get to. IMO


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Sep 7, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> dumb. you can't do anything in two days that took 8+ weeks to get to. IMO


 yeah those are all myths...they also used to say you should stick a nail through the stalk of your plants to increase thc.... lmao


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 7, 2009)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> yeah those are all myths...they also used to say you should stick a nail through the stalk of your plants to increase thc.... lmao


there is a thread here where people are talking of trying that.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Sep 7, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> there is a thread here where people are talking of trying that.


 it never ends


----------



## skunkiefun (Sep 7, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> dumb. you can't do anything in two days that which took 8+ weeks to get to. IMO


K thats what I figured. Just checking cause I have read it on a few posts in this section. 


Thanks fdd glad to have you answer my ?

Anyways here's some pics of my own eye candy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 7, 2009)

skunkiefun said:


> K thats what I figured. Just checking cause I have read it on a few posts in this section.
> 
> 
> Thanks fdd glad to have you answer my ?
> ...



very nice.


----------



## HPS400power (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks FDD for the time you have spent teaching us I'm close to the end of my first harvest and I'm bound and determined to not fuck this up.
So I read all 82 pages.

One off the wall question.
I've checked several seed banks and I don't recall ever seeing seeds for Acapulco gold or Panama red (Yep I'm old school) I bought both 25-30 some years back.
Is there another seed name for Acapulco gold or red?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 8, 2009)

HPS400power said:


> Thanks FDD for the time you have spent teaching us I'm close to the end of my first harvest and I'm bound and determined to not fuck this up.
> So I read all 82 pages.
> 
> One off the wall question.
> ...



i'm sure there is. i don't know what it would be though.


----------



## edwardtheclean (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks man, good post


----------



## gr8bigbudz (Sep 10, 2009)

3 hours and i read this entire thread..wow my brain feels like its going to explode...time to blaze


----------



## medicaluser (Sep 11, 2009)

nice!! Do u ever S.O.G.?


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> please do not post in this thread until you see the happy plumber. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"this is the amber crystals." 

Yes those amber crystals are "trichomes". This is why most experienced growers check them under 30X+ magnification 

Why make this any more confusing than it already is?


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 11, 2009)

medicaluser said:


> nice!! Do u ever S.O.G.?


Nice avatar


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> "this is the amber crystals."
> 
> Yes those amber crystals are "trichomes". This is why most experienced growers check them under 30X+ magnification
> 
> Why make this any more confusing than it already is?




it's not confusing at all. 


"not ready"
"ready"

yeah, that's pretty confusing.


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it's not confusing at all.
> 
> 
> "not ready"
> ...


 well im sure lost ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> well im sure lost ...



the first post contains pics. "ready" and "not ready".


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> the first post contains pics. "ready" and "not ready".


 
lol i was totally jokin man.. i been usin this guide since i found it two or three harvests ago.. good tutorial


----------



## edwardtheclean (Sep 11, 2009)

im going to follow this when its time, hope it works, thanks


----------



## FROSTYCRYSTALS (Sep 12, 2009)

hey bud, i just saw your plants and they are the same plant that I have. I dont know what the strain is but im sure thats the one, if you know the name please tell me thanks!


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 13, 2009)

Good write up bro  Thanks. Questions: I have 5 plants going right now and all are ready but one and I feel its going to be a lil still till its good to go. Well I would like to flush in say a week but I do not want to hurt my plants production for its a BEAST but slower then the other strains. How would I go about this ???? And second can I take the mature tops and side buds for harvest and leave chosen buds to stay longer and mature ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2009)

coopdevillan said:


> Good write up bro  Thanks. Questions: I have 5 plants going right now and all are ready but one and I feel its going to be a lil still till its good to go. Well I would like to flush in say a week but I do not want to hurt my plants production for its a BEAST but slower then the other strains. How would I go about this ???? And second can I take the mature tops and side buds for harvest and leave chosen buds to stay longer and mature ?


you can harvest some and let the rest go longer. i have found that it doesn't really do much though. 


flush and harvest the ones that are ready. leave the rest to finish.


----------



## J.Ruhland (Sep 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i think that covers it. i hope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude i have damn near the same exact loking bong u have there in the background. I call it DNA lol


----------



## Dr. Bud420 (Sep 15, 2009)

fdd...I've seen the size of your grows and my question is this: How many glass jars do you need for all that bud? You must have a stash of jars that fills a room?

Do you ever cure/store buds in anything other than glass?


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Sep 15, 2009)

Dr. Bud420 said:


> fdd...I've seen the size of your grows and my question is this: How many glass jars do you need for all that bud? You must have a stash of jars that fills a room?
> 
> Do you ever cure/store buds in anything other than glass?


 good question id like to know too....
I still have to go get jars


----------



## northeastern lights (Sep 15, 2009)

Honestly I like to start to cure with one gallon bags. For long term storage I use quart mason jars. Roughly an ounce per jar depending on bud size. This year I'm going to use my bro-in-laws vacuum sealer.


----------



## HPS400power (Sep 15, 2009)

FDD To me your tutorial makes the most sense and I want to follow your advice but it seems your technique is not fully accepted or used by the majority even on this forum.
To be perfectly honest I read everything every page in this post while I was slightly blazed and my memory isn't what it used to be so...

So to clarify you never check your ttrichs or you don't go by what the trichs look like as your final decision when your plants are ready for harvest?

I think what I read was you don't see a difference in the final bud "THC" if the trichs are cloudy or amber?

I'm sorry to ask you to explain yet another time but I'm down to the last 2-3 weeks and I'm just trying to remember what advice you gave.
Thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2009)

HPS400power said:


> FDD To me your tutorial makes the most sense and I want to follow your advice but it seems your technique is not fully accepted or used by the majority even on this forum.
> To be perfectly honest I read everything every page in this post while I was slightly blazed and my memory isn't what it used to be so...
> 
> So to clarify you never check your ttrichs or you don't go by what the trichs look like as your final decision when your plants are ready for harvest?
> ...



i love explaining this. 


i try to focus more on the plant as a whole as opposed to just it's trichs. the calyxes need to swell, no one even mentions this. this is the "bulk", all those swollen calyxes are your "bud". the hairs need to die off. white hairs = new growth. why would you kill a growing plant? if it's still growing it's still producing new resins. often trichs will turn amber way before the bud is ready. most people trim a leaf to check trichs. the leaves ripen first so of course the trichs there will be amber. this does not mean the plant is finished. i have had plants that have amber trichs at 5 weeks flowering. then they go 6 more weeks. 

i have yet to hear ANYONE complain about waiting TOO LONG. it's always some "reason" why they pulled early. i understand, i did it myself for years.



it just looks done, ... 

it has a few more days yet. see it? you can see a slight golden tinge to the overall appearance. about half the hairs are brown. still a lot of white hairs, so it may go 2 weeks. the calyxes are just starting to swell. it reeks and is "gummy" to the touch. over the next few days/week it will continue to swell and darken. 

once it's "ripe" you still have several days that the "window" is open. why not wait another and see what happens?


----------



## HPS400power (Sep 15, 2009)

You are a saint!
This thread has been going for years and even though you most likely just want to pull your hair out from saying the same thing over and over again you still do it.
I really appreciate how youve helped so many growers. 

I like the idea of bigger stronger more potent buds
so I'm willing to wait the extra time to see the buds ripen to perfection.

When I get there I'll post some bud porn. 
Thanks


----------



## HPS400power (Sep 16, 2009)

Again I have to apologize, I'm sure you've gone over this but after reading 45 pages I just have to ask.

When your plant is looking ripe and golden at what point do you flush?


----------



## 410boss (Sep 18, 2009)

thank you, as a first time grower this was extremely helpful


----------



## wannabee (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks for all the valuable information, its nice that you care enough to take a lot of time to answer the questions, it's helping me with my harvest


----------



## tar420 (Sep 20, 2009)

what strain was it


----------



## npsant (Sep 20, 2009)

Best harvest info posted yet! I have some plants but still the question of readiness is still a bit elusive, mine is an outdoor grow they look ready but still not sure, 1 plant real close just not sure?, but the other just a while longer, just want to get them at the right time and not cut to early or to late. can a send close up if needbe.


----------



## Jack in the Bud (Sep 20, 2009)

fdd,

What are your thoughts on harvesting right after the dark period instead of say during the middle of the light period? I've been reading some posts that talk about giving the plants any where from a 24 to 72 hour dark period before harvesting. Do you think there's any thing to that as far as improving quality and smoothness of smoking?

I've got some buds left from a grow that have been jarred up for just over a year. They've developed their own distinct character that's quite different from when they were fresh. A trick I've found for buds that get a little to crunchy from storage is to take a small piece of paper towel, wet it and stick it to the inside of the jar lid. Usually overnight the dried out buds will soften back up.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2009)

Jack in the Bud said:


> fdd,
> 
> What are your thoughts on harvesting right after the dark period instead of say during the middle of the light period? I've been reading some posts that talk about giving the plants any where from a 24 to 72 hour dark period before harvesting. Do you think there's any thing to that as far as improving quality and smoothness of smoking?
> 
> I've got some buds left from a grow that have been jarred up for just over a year. They've developed their own distinct character that's quite different from when they were fresh. A trick I've found for buds that get a little to crunchy from storage is to take a small piece of paper towel, wet it and stick it to the inside of the jar lid. Usually overnight the dried out buds will soften back up.



72 hours of dark? hogwash. 




i'm gonna harvest this in a few days. i really don't think extra dark will do anything.   
View attachment 554245  View attachment 554247


----------



## uriah (Sep 20, 2009)

great reading


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 20, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i have yet to hear ANYONE complain about waiting TOO LONG. it's always some "reason" why they pulled early. i understand, i did it myself for years.


 
I have said how I unintentionally waited just a bit to long and how terrible the results were because of it. I have posted the event more than just a couple of times. 
&#12288;
I had four plants where most of the trichomes had just a first sign of turning milky, some were milky and there were just a few that had a slight amber color beginning to show. 
&#12288;
The night I checked them I had some serious pain so the next morning I went to see my Doctor and he sent me to the hospital for tests. I was admitted and around 11:00 am the following morning my gall bladder was removed and by noon the following day I was home looking at my plants. 
&#12288;
The trichomes were all amber to dark amber to brown. 

I had sampled a small bud when I had tested it before going into the hospital and it gave a very clear soaring head high with just a nice bit of relaxation thrown in. 

I sampled what looked to likely be the best of what I then had and there was nothing close to a head high let alone a clear soaring one. It didnt have what I would call a relaxing body effect and instead more just made you not feel like moving and I am not saying it is connected or not but it also caused me to feel somewhat sick. 
&#12288;
That is how much of a change can occur in such a short period of time. I will not say it is common but it can happen so it can be dangerous to check plants and just arbitrarily say another week or another two weeks. 
&#12288;
Someone can grow beyond peak harvest time and trichomes do not lie. 
&#12288;
If someone grows beyond peak harvest time and love what they end up with then it is a case of personal preference and not one of doing something better or that would be right for many or all. 
&#12288;
Certain things are proven facts and not just myths or opinions or personal preference. 

There will always be some degree of variable to be factored in between strain differences and conditions and care but outside of extreme cases certain things will remain pretty much the same, though slightly proportionally different to standard trich charts, but there is and always will be a certain range/amount of time/window of opportunity to harvest at the peak time and any reason to intentionally not harvest during that window of opportunity can only be explained by personal taste or possibly the person just did not have all the facts and therefore made an error.


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 20, 2009)

I am about 10 days from harvest and am starting my flush tomorrow  Im not a believer on dark time buuuut to all his own. I personally haven't tried it
myself but will some day just to prove outcomes to myself. All in all testing all methods for yourself is a good way to find your needs right ?

Herijuana 






Herijuana with a purp/maroon pheno 





Basic Beer (Purple peace x Losotto/ierdbeer) Krazy calyx fingers like a inch long really cool and odd growth.





The ladies all together before bed time.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 20, 2009)

Friggin nice pics dude!!!


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks bro gots tons come check'em out. Compliments always make a secret gardener proud


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> I have said how I unintentionally waited just a bit to long and how terrible the results were because of it. I have posted the event more than just a couple of times.
> &#12288;
> I had four plants where most of the trichomes had just a first sign of turning milky, some were milky and there were just a few that had a slight amber color beginning to show.
> &#12288;
> ...



please stay the fuck off my threads, especially my tutorials. thank you.


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 20, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> I have said how I unintentionally waited just a bit to long and how terrible the results were because of it. I have posted the event more than just a couple of times.
> &#12288;
> I had four plants where most of the trichomes had just a first sign of turning milky, some were milky and there were just a few that had a slight amber color beginning to show.
> &#12288;
> ...


 do u ever respond wit anything lesss then a short story ...............


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> do u ever respond wit anything lesss then a short story ...............


no, he doesn't. it's all copy and paste and he knows EVERYTHING. 

his family grows tress, ya know?







if you can't look at a bud with the naked eye and tell if it's done then you are not an "experienced grower". pretty simple.


----------



## dgk4life (Sep 20, 2009)

glad im not the only one that gets annoyed by this guys constant self righteous holyer then though preaching.. pics look good though fdd ...im actuallly harvestin again in a couple three weeks or so..


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 20, 2009)

Not very constructive ? Focus soldiers !


----------



## bicycle racer (Sep 21, 2009)

for the first few grows a trich scope is handy after you have done a few harvests you dont need it anymore. as you get an eye for when there ready if your new a scope can help 'train you' for what to look for at that point you no longer need it i rarely use mine to decide when to harvest anymore.


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 21, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> for the first few grows a trich scope is handy after you have done a few harvests you dont need it anymore. as you get an eye for when there ready if your new a scope can help 'train you' for what to look for at that point you no longer need it i rarely use mine to decide when to harvest anymore.



Hmmmmm I feel a scope is beneficial to all categories of grower. Though you can "feel" when it's ready you can't be sure of trich production and progress without a scope and that is key for PEAK production.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2009)

coopdevillan said:


> Hmmmmm I feel a scope is beneficial to all categories of grower. Though you can "feel" when it's ready you can't be sure of trich production and progress without a scope and that is key for PEAK production.


i can see trichs with my naked eye and i wear glasses. 



after a few harvest, and waiting until things are fully ripe, you get a good idea of when it's ready simply by looking at it. either that or i'm wrong with all my harvests. you would think people would complain though. i get a lot of compliments on my smoke. 

and this is a tutorial, not a debate. you can write your own tutorial on how to use a scope to harvest if you'd like. i'll stay out of it.


----------



## plantsinpants (Sep 21, 2009)

BRAVO FDD,, youve done it again! between you and oshogreen i really dont need any books ,,, i just free-load off of your threads,, lol sorry... 


thanks dude


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2009)

plantsinpants said:


> BRAVO FDD,, youve done it again! between you and oshogreen i really dont need any books ,,, i just free-load off of your threads,, lol sorry...
> 
> 
> thanks dude


i do it for you.   hope it all grows well.


----------



## tuffy1950 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have outdoor sativas I think 2 are ready. There are very, very few white pistils left. When I look thru magnifier the trichomes are all milky with a slight tinge of amber. If I want a more heady high is now the time to harvest?


----------



## dishpiston (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks FDD appreciate the time, you've cleared up a lot for me, read all the pages to this thread and believe I'm a touch smarter, better go roll one up and make it go away. Can u dig it!!!


----------



## plantsinpants (Sep 21, 2009)

FDD? im putting weed in bottles today after a week of hanging, i have the bottles and the threaded part of the lid but not the lid itself. my question to you is, can i use a plastic bag instead of a mason jar lid?? will this seal the same??

i know iknow,, im that stupid!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2009)

plantsinpants said:


> FDD? im putting weed in bottles today after a week of hanging, i have the bottles and the threaded part of the lid but not the lid itself. my question to you is, can i use a plastic bag instead of a mason jar lid?? will this seal the same??
> 
> i know iknow,, im that stupid!


try "ace hardware" odd as it may seem, they carry those seals. Walmart may as well. i have see mason jars there. 


i would use "turkey bags" if you can get them. they don't permeate.


----------



## plantsinpants (Sep 21, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> try "ace hardware" odd as it may seem, they carry those seals. Walmart may as well. i have see mason jars there.
> 
> 
> i would use "turkey bags" if you can get them. they don't permeate.


i see! thanks again !! 

il try the canadian version of " ace hardware"


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 21, 2009)

tuffy1950 said:


> I have outdoor sativas I think 2 are ready. There are very, very few white pistils left. When I look thru magnifier the trichomes are all milky with a slight tinge of amber. If I want a more heady high is now the time to harvest?


Yep it would be a good time. Milky trippy
amber couch lock mix of trich mix of high.


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 21, 2009)

great thread real helpful im a few days from harvest i think heres some pics was looking to get some insight as to if shes ready to chop down its diesel ryder takes 8 weeks to harvest from seed let me know what you guys think thanks


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 21, 2009)

All this talk of HARVEST I broke down and took a side branch from my heri  Im down to 2 grams of smoke so will begin a dry of this branch for a few days then smoke on it while it curing and then its should be pretty much chop time.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2009)

atxbudgrower said:


> great thread real helpful im a few days from harvest i think heres some pics was looking to get some insight as to if shes ready to chop down its diesel ryder takes 8 weeks to harvest from seed let me know what you guys think thanks




looks like at least 2 more weeks. 

very nice buds.


----------



## BudBox (Sep 22, 2009)

I have heard of cutting them down with just the tips brown while still milky.... hanging them with leafs or some leaf on. Let the rest of the moisture in the leaf, turn it brown..... takes longer to dry, more flavor.. I'm about to try on this harvest. one more frost maybe....


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 22, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like at least 2 more weeks.
> 
> very nice buds.


thanks fdd i figured that they looked like they had a about 2 weeks left they are really just starting to get frosty the last few days cant wait till i harvest


----------



## KiminKanada (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello,
Excellent advice, thanks for posting. I jsut have a few buds my sister gave me from her old mans' stash lol, what is the quickest way I can dry them so I can spark it up!! Thanks


----------



## GreenSoulJa (Sep 22, 2009)

Great my first plant is in the last stages of flowering. and this helped me out lots thumbs up


----------



## bluesdad (Sep 23, 2009)

about how long does is it take trichomes to go from cloudy to amber.the plant is 8 wks. into flower


----------



## skunky218 (Sep 24, 2009)

FDD i would have to say that this is prolly the most helpful thread out there. I just read it from beging to end. This is my first grow and with out the info i would have had no idea when it was really time to chop. Great looking pics and this whole thing is just stuffed with great tips and info. Thanks to all yall that posted.


----------



## aagiants1 (Sep 25, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> 72 hours of dark? hogwash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
unbelievable FDD! How u get buds like that outside is beyond me! kiss-ass


----------



## aagiants1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey FDD, long time no talk! I'm on the church and blue venom now, upgraded to a 400hps...I thought i was starting to know what the hell i'm doing, but when i switched my organic nutes last week to the finishing nutes, all the leaves are turning yellow! I think its cause the buds are ripening? But i noticed on your buds all the leaves are nice and green and healthy! Any suggestions or answers would be great!


----------



## mhg26 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey guys my plant's almost 7 weeks into flowering and I'd like your opinions on whether it looks close to harvest her. 
View attachment 559635
View attachment 559636
View attachment 559634View attachment 559638
View attachment 559637


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 25, 2009)

Do they fill full when you squeeze them ? What are the trichs colors ? ANY info to help ?


----------



## mhg26 (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been away from home so I'm not sure exactly what the trichomes look like. But last week when I checked them they were all pretty cloudy and clear.


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 27, 2009)

a lot of nug in those pics thanks for the tutorial


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 27, 2009)

mhg26 said:


> [ ATTACH ] 559635 [ /ATTACH ]


I've got a stupid question.  To what files do these "attach" numbers match?

Sometimes thumbnails in the middle of posts open in new windows, but others they do the regular "slide show" thing. I prefer the latter when reading posts, and would like to be able to do so when posting myself for certain types of content. (I don't want the attachments to open in a new window/tab unless I instruct the browser to do so.)

Can I get help in this, please? 

BTW mgh, nice looking buds there!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 27, 2009)

hey Kat, I know what you mean same here, I'm with you, I just thought it was a glitch or something


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> I've got a stupid question.  To what files do these "attach" numbers match?
> 
> Sometimes thumbnails in the middle of posts open in new windows, but others they do the regular "slide show" thing. I prefer the latter when reading posts, and would like to be able to do so when posting myself for certain types of content. (I don't want the attachments to open in a new window/tab unless I instruct the browser to do so.)
> 
> ...





if you click it once it opens in a thumbnail, click it twice and it goes to a new window.


----------



## Roland (Sep 28, 2009)

HPS400power said:


> Thanks FDD for the time you have spent teaching us I'm close to the end of my first harvest and I'm bound and determined to not fuck this up.
> So I read all 82 pages.
> 
> One off the wall question.
> ...


I do remember Acapulco Gold and Panama RED .... Acapulco Gold was mid/late 60's .. Panama Red was mid/late 70's ...

haha Acapilco Gold was $10/lid 

Panama Red was more like $30 / 1/2 oz

Acapulco Gold was better !

the Sour diesel I just grew turned a golden color late in flowering and was every bit as good ..or better than the Acapulco Gold I used to get ... to this day some of the best smoke I've ever had was Oaxacan .. Sativa Seeds has a Mountain Oaxacan available


----------



## HPS400power (Sep 28, 2009)

Roland said:


> I do remember Acapulco Gold and Panama RED .... Acapulco Gold was mid/late 60's .. Panama Red was mid/late 70's ...
> 
> haha Acapilco Gold was $10/lid
> 
> ...


 
So you think that Sour diesel might be what they use to call Acapulco Gold?
Interesting. I never heard of Oaxcan but I can't help but wonder what it would be called now?
Do you remember meshmachon weed?
I smoked meshmachon at a party in the early 70's and the whole party was so stoned some fell asleep.

It was a warm summer night so I went out side and sat on the front porch and had the only hallucination I ever experienced.
I saw the whole Bugs Bunny gang you know daffy duck, bugs, porky pig etc... go marching across the porch rail in living color and as Yosemite Sam walked past he turned looked at me and shot bricks out of his pistol at me.
I was ducking to miss them.

The dude gave me about 1 ounce of stems from this pot and I would get so stoned it was insain off the stems.
LOL

I


----------



## HPS400power (Sep 28, 2009)

The pics of your weed looks just like my grow. What strain is it?


----------



## Roland (Sep 29, 2009)

HPS400power said:


> So you think that Sour diesel might be what they use to call Acapulco Gold?
> Interesting. I never heard of Oaxcan but I can't help but wonder what it would be called now?
> Do you remember meshmachon weed?
> I smoked meshmachon at a party in the early 70's and the whole party was so stoned some fell asleep.
> ...


The Meshmachon .. I'm pretty sure .. was Michoacan (pronounced .. Mish ..wa ..khan) It's a State in Mexico near Oaxaca .. (pron.. Wo .ha ka )

I'd have to check .. but Oaxaca is East of Acapulco and Michoacan ..( I think ) is North of Oaxaca

No I don't think Sour Diesel is Acapulco Gold .. I think the Sour Diesel has Mexican Sativa strains as a genetic base ...

The SD is s'posed to be 90% Sativa 



HPS400power said:


> The pics of your weed looks just like my grow. What strain is it?


seeds were taken from one bud of O G Kush

Out of ten seeds that germinated .. eight made it all the way to flower ... ALL female .. 


The two leaves on the left are from one plant that looks like it's strong on the Sativa side .. One on the far right is my most Indica looking .. six plants looked more like the two in the middle


----------



## Troyboy (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow fdd what an awesome thread....I just spent half a day read it cover to cover... have been studying the first few pages over the last month or so as my first grow nears its end... I have Red Devil in a hydro setup with 600w HPS and am now nearly 8 weeks into 12/12...I was thinking theyve been looking nearly ready for about a week now and was a little premature due to my experience, but after this thread Im starting to see different strains grow different to others.... anywaywas gonna put up a pic and ask if it was ready... but after 95 pages I reckon Ive got it sussed now.

Pistils are pretty much all amber now and have pretty much receded back into the bud..although there does seem to be a couple of new white ones on top of the crowns now, leaves are all curling and crispy((actually i'll post a pic for an opinion about that) Im not flushing and the nutes are all still constant along with pH, Im assuming this is just a natural occurence when it is coming to the end of its life.)) The calyxs are staring to swell...just not seeing the gold overall tinge yet...Im thinking they're pretty much there, but just giving them another couple of days to see what happens.
So have I passed the end of tutorial exam
Even if I havent, Ive learnt shitloads from this site, and even more so from this thread
Troy
Ps The HPS light makes seeing the gold tinge pretty hard, so it may actually be there


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2009)

Troyboy said:


> Wow fdd what an awesome thread....I just spent half a day read it cover to cover... have been studying the first few pages over the last month or so as my first grow nears its end... I have Red Devil in a hydro setup with 600w HPS and am now nearly 8 weeks into 12/12...I was thinking theyve been looking nearly ready for about a week now and was a little premature due to my experience, but after this thread Im starting to see different strains grow different to others.... anywaywas gonna put up a pic and ask if it was ready... but after 95 pages I reckon Ive got it sussed now.
> 
> Pistils are pretty much all amber now and have pretty much receded back into the bud..although there does seem to be a couple of new white ones on top of the crowns now, leaves are all curling and crispy((actually i'll post a pic for an opinion about that) Im not flushing and the nutes are all still constant along with pH, Im assuming this is just a natural occurence when it is coming to the end of its life.)) The calyxs are staring to swell...just not seeing the gold overall tinge yet...Im thinking they're pretty much there, but just giving them another couple of days to see what happens.
> So have I passed the end of tutorial exam
> ...






i would flush them for a week to 10 days then call it done.


----------



## Troyboy (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks, thats about where I was thinking.. trying so hard to be patient but!!


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 30, 2009)

if my memory serves me right and im high right now im pretty sure that sour diesel is from new england area same with nycd which is what i grow


----------



## aagiants1 (Sep 30, 2009)

well heres an update on the church! She's almost ready i think...probably another 8-10 days... FDD? u there?? how ya think she's looking?


----------



## bicycle racer (Sep 30, 2009)

looking pretty nitrogen deficient thats a good thing near harvest smoother smoke than when cut bright green.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2009)

i'm right here watching.


----------



## aagiants1 (Sep 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm right here watching.


----------



## Roland (Sep 30, 2009)

atxbudgrower said:


> if my memory serves me right and im high right now im pretty sure that sour diesel is from new england area same with nycd which is what i grow


The Sour Diesel I grew was clones from Northern California .... How it got sour .. from NYCD .. I'm not sure ... but the Kind Green Buds .. "Marijuana Strain Library" says ( paraphrased ) " crossed and recrossed ... 90 % Sativa "


not sure myself .. but .. I LOVE the strain and it gets me RIPPED .. haha


btw Hi fdd .. salute ... fdd ..u know about the SD ? .. sorry .. I know this isn't exactly Harvesting / curing related ..


----------



## siek13 (Sep 30, 2009)

u said ur gonna make hash right?
how are u gonna do it with a silk screen or by water>?
sent me a privet message plase thanks


----------



## Roland (Sep 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9A9nA6962w

check this .. to make hash


----------



## Roland (Sep 30, 2009)

fdd ... U did the washing machine s riight ? haha lmao


----------



## dishpiston (Oct 1, 2009)

FDD2BLK, I removed a small lower branch from my flowering (8weeks+) plant last week to dry and take a little taste, I trimmed and hung it, after three days drying it smelled great and was drying evenly. Then yesterday I checked it (day 4) and it smells just like immature leaf ragweed. (still not dry) What in the hell am I doing wrong? Not sure what to do, will curing help?
Thanks and thanks for a great thread.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2009)

dishpiston said:


> FDD2BLK, I removed a small lower branch from my flowering (8weeks+) plant last week to dry and take a little taste, I trimmed and hung it, after three days drying it smelled great and was drying evenly. Then yesterday I checked it (day 4) and it smells just like immature leaf ragweed. (still not dry) What in the hell am I doing wrong? Not sure what to do, will curing help?
> Thanks and thanks for a great thread.



the smell should come back.


----------



## guitarzan420 (Oct 1, 2009)

hey fdd, great thread, quick question, i have 9 1000 lamps, plants in flower of the 9 4 hps/5mh, will i get better buds going all hps or will my mix do ok. don't really have funds for 5 more bulbs(yet). thanks for any input. 

Love, Peace and Chicken Grease!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2009)

guitarzan420 said:


> hey fdd, great thread, quick question, i have 9 1000 lamps, plants in flower of the 9 4 hps/5mh, will i get better buds going all hps or will my mix do ok. don't really have funds for 5 more bulbs(yet). thanks for any input.
> 
> Love, Peace and Chicken Grease!


i hear mixed works really well. i have never tried it, but i'd like to.


----------



## bicycle racer (Oct 2, 2009)

i would do 5 hps and 4 metal halide you get less lumens with the same electricity with halides. but you get a more or less complete spectrum for bushier growth and less internode spacing so not a bad way to grow.


----------



## guitarzan420 (Oct 2, 2009)

Here's some pics end of 3rd wk 12/12 just added the bloombastic we'll see!!!


----------



## capone87 (Oct 3, 2009)

awesome tutorial! well done.


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 3, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> i would do 5 hps and 4 metal halide you get less lumens with the same electricity with halides. but you get a more or less complete spectrum for bushier growth and less internode spacing so not a bad way to grow.


 

If I were him I might consider using a few hybrid bulbs, the dual-arc bulbs. 

A 1000-watt dual-arc bulb puts out 600-watts of HPS and 400-watts of MH. One here and there amongst the rest might be good.


----------



## Roland (Oct 3, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> If I were him I might consider using a few hybrid bulbs, the dual-arc bulbs.
> 
> A 1000-watt dual-arc bulb puts out 600-watts of HPS and 400-watts of MH. One here and there amongst the rest might be good.


I think he said he doesn't have money for new bulbs ..... " right now " ..............( actually ... a bulb refers to the glass bubble ... they are really called LAMPS)


----------



## Roland (Oct 3, 2009)

Roland said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9A9nA6962w
> 
> check this .. to make hash


Errror !!! the link I posted was *" You Tube ..... Bobby's Bubble Hash Method ... Maui* ....." I'm not sure what happened to the link .... *Sorry!*


----------



## guitarzan420 (Oct 3, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> If I were him I might consider using a few hybrid bulbs, the dual-arc bulbs.
> 
> A 1000-watt dual-arc bulb puts out 600-watts of HPS and 400-watts of MH. One here and there amongst the rest might be good.


 I never seen those. i'll definitely look into those. Thanks Brick!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)

can we stop now? thanks


----------



## noltnercr03 (Oct 4, 2009)

Wat is your feeling about putting bud in the freezer?


----------



## bicycle racer (Oct 5, 2009)

i assume you mean fully dried cured bud in a sealed container no problem with that but dont remove and re-freeze often that would be undesirable.


----------



## POLARIS01 (Oct 5, 2009)

what would be the best temp when hanging the buds?


----------



## bicycle racer (Oct 6, 2009)

imo around 65 to 75 is optimal humidity is important too too much and you can get mold too little and you get a bad cure and crispy dry buds.


----------



## POLARIS01 (Oct 6, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> imo around 65 to 75 is optimal humidity is important too too much and you can get mold too little and you get a bad cure and crispy dry buds.


 what about temps?


----------



## bicycle racer (Oct 7, 2009)

i should have put a period after 65 to 75 my post was confusing but yeah imo 65 to 75 is a perfect temp. for growing or drying.


----------



## capone87 (Oct 8, 2009)

this thread rocks!


----------



## burninghope13 (Oct 9, 2009)

good thread will come in useful when i harvest your pics are tasty man all those jars of bud would make any man happy haha if all that was put in frount of me id blow my load  the plumbers awesome aswell


----------



## Cebastion (Oct 11, 2009)

ok been reading and well i dont have a camera that would focus the trichs but my trichs look clear still yet my pistols are turning red/brown about 50-75% have turned is it harvest time or wait for the trichs to change ?
Ok strain is unknown bagseed from a friend is actually the end of 8 weeks of flowering its full and juicy fat pods
Also wondering if you about ready to harvest a plant should you give it 1 good water of fresh water right before chopping or wait for it to dry up a bit ?how many days from last water to harvest?


----------



## yos420 (Oct 11, 2009)

what strain is that?


----------



## aagiants1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey FDD, here she is, chopping her in the morning....u think she's pretty well ripened up? I used organic nutes this time, so i only flushed for a week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2009)

aagiants1 said:


> Hey FDD, here she is, chopping her in the morning....u think she's pretty well ripened up? I used organic nutes this time, so i only flushed for a week.


looks killer.


----------



## aagiants1 (Oct 12, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> looks killer.


 
Thanks! This tutorial has helped me in a lot of ways And u are the man...i bow down...i could only dream of growing the herb u do..Thanks for everything


----------



## terrorizer805 (Oct 12, 2009)

nice..........


----------



## yblek83 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey fdd, thanks for such an informative thread, I was looking for exactly this for first time growing...you da man! +rep


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 13, 2009)

yblek83 said:


> Hey fdd, thanks for such an informative thread, I was looking for exactly this for first time growing...you da man! +rep


glad i could help. love the avatar.


----------



## Dr.fillDAblunt420 (Oct 15, 2009)

Is there any special conditions that the bud have to be in when drying the buds upside down?


----------



## nikk (Oct 15, 2009)

not originally posted by *fdd2blk *



hey nikk i like your avatar too,that shit look craaaayyyzzzaaaayyy


----------



## nikk (Oct 15, 2009)

^^^^^damn i need a friend,lmao


----------



## Dr.fillDAblunt420 (Oct 16, 2009)

When hanging the bud do you have to have the room at any certain temp., no light?, dry? can someone please help me out


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 16, 2009)

no light, fan gently blowing for air movement, and temp between 70-75


----------



## lawrence kush (Oct 20, 2009)

hay look at this pic do u think its ready to harvest??? https://www.rollitup.org/members/lawrence-kush-albums-flowering-plants-picture87767-img-2647.jpg


----------



## Gr8Gr33nz (Oct 20, 2009)

Im bout to do some chopping soon but i`m gonna wait to post my picks here in a week or so.. but i will take a few shots here in a minute and revise my post with them for quick reference. 

I got Lemon skunk,Super Lemon Haze,Strawberry haze,White Widow,Church,Hawaiian Snow,Ice,Medi-Bud,Great White Shark, 

I think i might have nute lock-up going on because shit isn`t filling out it seems.,, any input would be helpful but my main concern is whether they look finished as i lost my start date of flowering on a piece of paper and ive been so blown i cant remember anything so im gonna be kinda guessin..


----------



## mr773 (Oct 21, 2009)

*fdd how long does it take for the cure to bring back the smell we all know and love, i know some 1 asked you this i just didnt want to read threw the hundred pages to find it*


----------



## ploktom (Oct 25, 2009)

can some one help me the problem is i still live at home and can't dry from hanging in the open so could some one tell me other ways plz


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 25, 2009)

really thats the best and only way as far as im concerned.. if you cant hang em to dry in a well ventillated cool area then u run a major risk of bud rot mold all types of bad shit.... i hang in cardboard boxes that have 2 sides cut out and string ran bewtween them.. but they r still in well ventilated open areas


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 25, 2009)

I've seen a method of hanging them outside in burlap bags. If you have nothing better you might look into it.


----------



## hemphopper (Oct 26, 2009)

I cut, trimmed and hung the buds in my grow box with the lights off and the fans running. I put one of those DampRid tubs in the box too. Buds tried enough to go into jars in 4 days. I don't do a perpetual grow so I was lucky enough to have that space. See the 4 day bud dryer thread on Rollitup - that looks interesting too.


----------



## Smokealotapotamus (Oct 26, 2009)

mr773 said:


> *fdd how long does it take for the cure to bring back the smell we all know and love, i know some 1 asked you this i just didnt want to read threw the hundred pages to find it*


On my last harvest I took fdd's advice and cut when they were slightly crispy on the outside of the bud but the stems were still _slightly_ pliable. I made sure I opened the jars daily. The alfalfa/green smell was dominant for about 4-5 days in the jars. By the end of the week the alfalfa/green smell was gone and the smell of the buds was starting to really come out. By the end of the 2nd week in a jar they stunk good.

Up until a month or a month and a half into the cure they will continue to develop terpenes and terpenoids through decarboxylization, getting an even deeper smell and flavor.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 26, 2009)

i miss answering half the questions here. i do my best to get them all, but i miss. cool to see everybody else helping others. i like this thread. 

sometimes if you leave to much leaf on your bud that smell will never go away. 

otherwise i think smokealotapotamus pretty much covered it.


----------



## avtoker15 (Oct 26, 2009)

thanx for the info.
very helpful.
ill need to remember this for when mine are ready.


----------



## micro.grower (Oct 29, 2009)

hey fdd... this will be my first harvest ever coming up on the 12th and just wanted to say, i NEEDED this thread... it has answered any and every question i could've or would've asked.. thanks... mucho appreciation.. also... i was curious if you could give me the link to the thread you posted your 6 pound (100 ounce) tree you created... it was a complete beauty... i was wondering if you would mind me printing out a pik of it to stare at everyday? just curious... if not... than it is cool man... i am not gonna do what everybody thinks im gonna do... i am not gonna freak out, but all i wanna know is... whos going with me (to stare at your monster in this case)... lol... have i mentioned that you are awesome???


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2009)

micro.grower said:


> hey fdd... this will be my first harvest ever coming up on the 12th and just wanted to say, i NEEDED this thread... it has answered any and every question i could've or would've asked.. thanks... mucho appreciation.. also... i was curious if you could give me the link to the thread you posted your 6 pound (100 ounce) tree you created... it was a complete beauty... i was wondering if you would mind me printing out a pik of it to stare at everyday? just curious... if not... than it is cool man... i am not gonna do what everybody thinks im gonna do... i am not gonna freak out, but all i wanna know is... whos going with me (to stare at your monster in this case)... lol... have i mentioned that you are awesome???



glad i could help.  https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/9480-construction-tree-fort.html


----------



## drewbear (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you!!! The part about not laying them down cause the leaves stick and clump is what i liked best.


Those little dessicant packs (the dry packs that come in jack lynks beef jerky) work quite well in the jar when storing longterm.


----------



## bicycle racer (Oct 30, 2009)

i dont use (silicate)dessicants for bud storage but for seeds and pollen there great keeps humidity below 40% at all times.


----------



## micro.grower (Oct 30, 2009)

preciate it fdd... forever an inspiration you are... you are the man who you've always wanted to be... thats my goal in life... i am still young and i have alot of "adventures" in front of me... but one day i too will be that man...


----------



## leahrene (Oct 30, 2009)

veryyyy helpful!!! thank you!!


----------



## Budsworth (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey FDD Its BudsWorth strait outa prison....servred 18 months in the slammer for fucking weed....... I don'nt know if you remember me or not??? I priased you for giviing me the knowlege to grow but also the courauge to grow , I Must stay striafhy now but I will grow AGIAN>>>>>>>>>BUDSWORTH..


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2009)

Budsworth said:


> Hey FDD Its BudsWorth strait outa prison....servred 18 months in the slammer for fucking weed....... I don'nt know if you remember me or not??? I priased you for giviing me the knowlege to grow but also the courauge to grow , I Must stay striafhy now but I will grow AGIAN>>>>>>>>>BUDSWORTH..


damnit, i'm sorry. i almost feel responsible.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 31, 2009)

LOL what a bad influence!


----------



## rep 219z (Oct 31, 2009)

why are all of your threads tagged with "tunafish" ?


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 31, 2009)

this one isnt


----------



## rep 219z (Oct 31, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> this one isnt



yeah it is.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 31, 2009)

look just below this or last post u will see harvest, time, tutorial oh wait now i see it right above where i was lookin at my bad bro


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 1, 2009)

tunafish hhhmmmm


----------



## HPS400power (Nov 1, 2009)

*13 weeks into flowering still not ripe* 
My bagseed plants are now in week 13 of flowering under my 12/12 400HPS lights. I have very large buds that have loads of red hairs and loads of white hairs. The trics are clear and cloudy but almost no amber.
I've viewed what a ripe bud should look like and my buds just don't look ripe yet.
Some buds have lots of crystals. All the buds are really big.

I've been sampling and curing buds for 4 weeks and the weed is really good but...
Why won't they get that ripe look?
The hairs should have receded back into the calyxes but instead their bright white and actually looks like new growth.

I changed to just water and molasses on my soil grow at 8 weeks and then went back to feeding at 10 weeks when I realized I was still seeing growth. Been on water and molasses the last 2 weeks.I'm thinking of changing the lighting to 11 hours of daylight to simulate falls shorter days.

I'm thinking the plants are a sativa mix but with bagseed you just don't know.

Any advice?


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 1, 2009)

could be a sativa dominant strain man.. i had this hawaiin snow that took forever one time, also had a kc brains grape skunk cross that i still dont know the flowering time of longest i ever gave it was 13 weeks finally said fuck it chopped it and sold the mother .. good luck though


----------



## Roland (Nov 1, 2009)

Strong Sativa's can go 16-18 weeks .. shortening light hours may help ... they will turn .. patience .. two or three weeks more should be well worth it .. 

any Pic's ?


----------



## rep 219z (Nov 1, 2009)

lol yeah i think all his threads are tagged with tunafish. at least the threads i've been too.


----------



## HPS400power (Nov 1, 2009)

Well here I am doing what I said I wouldnt ever do is an Does mine look ready for harvest post.
13 weeks into flowering. So what do you think.


----------



## HPS400power (Nov 2, 2009)

These plants were grown from bagweed seeds and some seeds I had laying around for years and are in the 13 week of flowering.
This is my first grow and I am determined not to crop early out of impatience.

I'm thinking they are a Sativa strain and there for may take a little longer. 
I just don't want to wait too long, but with that being said I still have not seen that RIPE look yet.
I have clear to cloudy trics.
Out of desperation I've switched from 12/12 lighting to 11/13 with the hope this would simulate the shorter days of fall.
Any suggestions would be glady taken into consideration.


----------



## Roland (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow .. 'lotta yellow leaves/dying leaves // I'd say get rid of all leaves with 50% damage for starters .. maybe the water and Mollasses at 8 weeks caused some of the yellowing ?

Those buds look HUGE .. seems to be a lot of white hairs .. indicating new growth .. I have to defer to experts like fdd to say any more 

I don't think it would hurt to cut the light hours even further.. maybe to ten or 9 for a day or two

u gving it some P and K ? maybe just a little N to stop some of the yellowing 

Yeah it does look pretty Sativa-ish which could be a while longer .. up to 18 weeks

Are part of those hairs red and curled in ?


----------



## HPS400power (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes, a lot of the hairs are red and curled up but not receded back into the calyxes.

So are you saying I should just switch to about 9 or 10 hours but just switch for a few days and then go back to 12/12?

I think the leaves have gone so yellow because of the flush water and molasses feedings.
If it seems the plant could actually go on for 18 weeks maybe I should go back to feeding Fox farms Big Bloom?

I appreciate any input.
Thanks


----------



## areacode778 (Nov 3, 2009)

can someone repost the image of the changing color of the trichs......where it goes from clear to cloudy to amber etc. i know its in here somewhere but i cant find it


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 3, 2009)

i asked this in my thread with no answer, so i will ask on here... do all strains trichs turn amber when ripe? also for the hairs... do all strains hairs turn reddish brown when fully ripe or are there strains that stay mostly white when potential harvest time comes around? just curious... like ive said before i am a newb towards the end of his first grow, so yeah... still learning a shit ton...


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 3, 2009)

clooudy then amber


----------



## Roland (Nov 3, 2009)

In pic's below .. you can see the Trich's are milky .. then turning to Amber color ..

All the Pistils that I've seen turn reddish Brown .. or orange .. it's from the pistils drying up


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 3, 2009)

i had some stuff outside that was DONE. not a white hair to be found. then it went another week. i just looked at it under the scope and i see 1 or 2 amber trichs, here and there.


----------



## Roland (Nov 3, 2009)

HPS400power said:


> Yes, a lot of the hairs are red and curled up but not receded back into the calyxes.
> 
> So are you saying I should just switch to about 9 or 10 hours but just switch for a few days and then go back to 12/12?]
> 
> ...


 
I was really Hoping fdd would comment in here ... I don't want to act like the big Expert .. fdd knows more than I do .. I'd say cut the light hours back to ten .. for at least 5 or 6 days and see what happens .. maybe to nine hrs for one of those days .. u gotta b the judge .. 




again .. gotta be ur call .. I wouldn't go back to full strength .. it may not go to 18 weeks .. the rest of the pistils .could dry up any day .. U still don't see milky trich's ? what happens if u dry and cure a bud ? u said it smokes good .. any amber trich's after a few days drying ?


----------



## bicycle racer (Nov 4, 2009)

just give it time thats all thats needed.


----------



## HPS400power (Nov 5, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> just give it time thats all thats needed.


I'm starting to see a lot of crystals forming on the buds now that I changed the light so 10/14 so I may leave them go for the rest of the week.


----------



## Roland (Nov 5, 2009)

HPS400power said:


> I'm starting to see a lot of crystals forming on the buds now that I changed the light so 10/14 so I may leave them go for the rest of the week.


COOL ! ..................... nice to know !


Also .. turning OFF lights (for 2 or 3 days) before harvest seems to help make em "frosty"


----------



## krpcannon (Nov 5, 2009)

i thought that putting wet weed into a jar would just cause mold


----------



## HPS400power (Nov 5, 2009)

krpcannon said:


> i thought that putting wet weed into a jar would just cause mold


I dry my nuggs by hanging in a dark cool room for 5-7 days with a fan circulating air but not blowing at the nuggs till they feel dry on the outside but the stem bends but doesn't break. 
Then I layer them in a brown paper bag with Bounty paper towels on the bottom to help absorb moisture. 
They stay in the bag until they feel dry on the outside and then I pop them into a 1 quart canning jar until they feel moist again then back to the bag till they feel dry and repeat till they don't feel moist after being in the jar. Then burp 4 times a day for 2 weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 6, 2009)

please STOP spreading NONSENSE on my tutorial thread. thank you.


----------



## HPS400power (Nov 6, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> please STOP spreading NONSENSE on my tutorial thread. thank you.



Is the technique flawed?
Please tell me where I've made an error.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 6, 2009)

HPS400power said:


> Is the technique flawed?
> Please tell me where I've made an error.


i was referring to the 2 days of darkness before harvest. sorry.


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 6, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i was referring to the 2 days of darkness before harvest. sorry.


thank u fdd.. i get into so many debates about myths like leavin your plants in the dark or boiling roots to increase thc in your weed...... if u cant get it done in the months of flowering it will not get done in two days..


----------



## Roland (Nov 7, 2009)

Ouch ... U R both right ..............

Nature don't turn the lights out ................................ and trich's that took week's to develop ... ain't gonna change much in 24 or 48 hrs 


Thx .. I needed that


----------



## jama3689 (Nov 8, 2009)

great post


----------



## bicycle racer (Nov 9, 2009)

i agree in 2 days nothing miraculous will happen.


----------



## tokeCALIkush (Nov 10, 2009)

I just harvested a small plant after putting a trash can over it for a couple days. I didn't notice anything special happen....


not enough weed to hang dry so I just placed it in a brown paper bag, Im going to but them in a jar in a couple of days and start the curing proccess, thanks for the guide FDD it pretty much covered everything on the first page


----------



## HPS400power (Nov 13, 2009)

I hung the buds in my 4x4 foot grow room with the lights off and the same ventilation I used for the grow.
I'm lazy and didn't want to take down my lights and fans so I decided to hang 9 vertical lengths that are six foot each and I attached each length to my grow room ceiling and starting at the bottom I hung using a twisty my largest buds and worked my way up to the ceiling. So all 9 six foot lengths are stung with buds.
and are drying slowly.
Any advice?


----------



## Ribbityrob (Nov 17, 2009)

im a little confused. this is my first time and my plants real close to ready. i have a 50-100x magnifier to measure it but i have encountered something in which i dont know what to do. i took a leaf from the top and the trichomes up there are almost half amber and half clear. but when i tried a leaf that was one of the middle nugs there were only a couple amber trichromes and most of the others were cloudy. i took one from the nug on the most bottom part and their was no amber but plenty of cloudy trichs. should i wait till its half amber through and through? or is it gonn be different to a degree from top to bottom. its a straight indica

as well for curing it i was gonna string it up in a dark ventilated place, but somewhere i heard that leaving it in the dark for two days before you harvest will increase the yield, is that true?


----------



## bicycle racer (Nov 17, 2009)

that is normal buds getting more light are ready first the lower ones take longer so harvest the buds that are ready and harvest the smaller ones later on no big deal. besides when you harvest the ripe ones the lower ones receive more light speeding the process.


----------



## MVZZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok i doing this right now i been checking my bud for the last few weeks i going to put up a pic tomorrow and was wounding if you would help me to do it right


----------



## MVZZ (Nov 17, 2009)

<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i49.tinypic.com/2ljs09k.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
MY SHIT LOOK KIND OF LIKE IS WHAT DOES IT LOOK LIKE I DID WRONG DID I HANG DRY TO LONG


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2009)

that doesn't look bad.


----------



## neph19d (Nov 20, 2009)

thanks i learned!


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow.. OK.. I made it to page 51 and then skipped here. Great tutorial and a entertaining thread..expect for the few times poeple highjack your thread for a minute. That orange guy just kept comming back lol Thanks for taking the time 2 years ago to put this together.

+ REP


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Nov 29, 2009)

i tried your method of hanging until bud is crispy on the outside and put it in a a little tuperwear container and left it over night and wen i opened it in the morning the bud was wet and mold was forming on it already so is tuperwear a bad idea or didnt i put it in there to quick cause the stem even snapped so i thought it was dry


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 29, 2009)

u may of had a pre existing mold problem...


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Nov 29, 2009)

i dont think so i check it before hand but the bud was wet as hell that morning


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 29, 2009)

yeah thats a good thing.. then u rehang dry and repeat


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Nov 29, 2009)

i did that yesterday and i just put it back in the container for the night, also the bud smelled good on the plant but since i dried it the smell is gone smells like some grass now , so dissapointing and a waste of time if the smell doesnt come back


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 29, 2009)

research curing...all your questions and concerns will b answered


----------



## Katatawnic (Nov 29, 2009)

jsteezy1290 said:


> i did that yesterday and i just put it back in the container for the night, also the bud smelled good on the plant but since i dried it the smell is gone smells like some grass now , so dissapointing and a waste of time if the smell doesnt come back


Curing restores the smell, as well as vastly improves the taste. Definitely read up on curing. It'll save you the disappointment you're feeling now.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Nov 29, 2009)

i have and most people say use a orange peel when curing but is that after the buds have the moisture out of them or during because you would think theres moisture in the peel so it would affect the bud moisture so idk


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 29, 2009)

after the bud gets too dry u can throw some stems orange peels or bread back in just to give em a lil moisture back


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Nov 29, 2009)

well ima see what they look like in the morning hopefully there are not wet again


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 29, 2009)

did u re hang dry for a day or two after last tupperware session?


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Nov 30, 2009)

yes and i opened it this morning and its not wet so thats good but still no real smell, smells more like some reg


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2009)

what are you guys doing to my thread?


----------



## Katatawnic (Nov 30, 2009)

Having a Q&A/troubleshooting session on harvesting and curing, it would appear.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Having a Q&A/troubleshooting session on harvesting and curing, it would appear.




i guess i could have gone back and read it.


----------



## Katatawnic (Nov 30, 2009)

LOL!!!


----------



## DanhxCore (Dec 1, 2009)

+rep, easy instructions man


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 4, 2009)

DanhxCore said:


> +rep, easy instructions man


 i have a question i have a short flower strain blue mystic 8week flowers 56 days the thing is orderred a 60x scope of ebay and it still has yet to get here and the way my bud looks is close to done almost all my hairs are red brown and the buds themselves have lots of crystals.so i no not what to do..can you tell by the hairs and crystals...


----------



## smokinstv (Dec 7, 2009)

jsteezy1290 said:


> yes and i opened it this morning and its not wet so thats good but still no real smell, smells more like some reg


 
I am going to make a quick assumption that you have not trimmed all of the leaves off because that will give it a hay smell.....


----------



## Tupac28 (Dec 8, 2009)

What are the advantages of curing? I mean if its smokeable after hanging it then why do people do this? Is it really worth it? I have heard of alot of people who ruined there harvest doing so...any advice? Thank you!


----------



## katwoman2012 (Dec 10, 2009)

I take my pot to smoke out of a glass jar so it's actually curing until it's all smoked up.


----------



## bicycle racer (Dec 11, 2009)

curing makes a big big difference in taste and over all smoking quality.


----------



## Vincent. (Dec 17, 2009)

Looking at those pics makes me hungry


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 17, 2009)

Vincent. said:


> Looking at those pics makes me hungry


what?! do you eat weed?


----------



## Detroit Desel (Dec 18, 2009)

Another outstanding tutorial. Hell I like you, you can come over and bang my sister.

I've got another question. When should I know when to change the nutrients for the last week of flowering? How important is it to "flush" the plant for a few days prior to harvest and how do I tell when I do that?


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 18, 2009)

u flush the last 7-10 days.. and it depends on what kind of nutes u r usin


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 18, 2009)

Detroit Desel said:


> Another outstanding tutorial. Hell I like you, you can come over and bang my sister.


fuckin' funny shit dude! lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2009)

Detroit Desel said:


> Another outstanding tutorial. Hell I like you, you can come over and bang my sister.
> 
> I've got another question. When should I know when to change the nutrients for the last week of flowering? How important is it to "flush" the plant for a few days prior to harvest and how do I tell when I do that?


i wait until i think my plant is done, then i flush it for 2 more weeks. 

flushing, or simply watering with straight water for several watering's, will allow the plant to use up any stored nutrients. once the leaves start to fade in color you can tell it's used most of it's nutes. this will give it a "smoother flavor" when burning.


----------



## lsdn420 (Dec 23, 2009)

nice pics

https://www.rollitup.org/members/lsdn420-89027/albums/merry-christmas-09-10063/


----------



## trucksonbckwrds (Dec 29, 2009)

Just the information I was searching for!!! Thanks for the insight especially knowing when they are ready for picking. My first grow and I have been without a magnifier and felt kinda stuck.. But this is ready right?


----------



## T905 (Dec 29, 2009)

nice plants. nice finish product.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 29, 2009)

trucksonbckwrds said:


> Just the information I was searching for!!! Thanks for the insight especially knowing when they are ready for picking. My first grow and I have been without a magnifier and felt kinda stuck.. But this is ready right?



looks pretty good to me.


----------



## calloftheancient (Dec 29, 2009)

I've dried my buds and I am now curing the buds. I am on the 3rd day of curing. I went to burp the jars and I noticed some mold on a couple of the buds. What should I do?


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)

cut the mold off and start to cure properly... oh yeah pray too u will need to pray


----------



## calloftheancient (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks dude! I'm gonna cut off the mold and separate the buds that have mold. Trust me, I will be praying. I don't want all my hard work to go to nothing!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 29, 2009)

also mayb put less in each jar and burp more often


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 30, 2009)

DOH!  I haven't burped my jars yet today!  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 30, 2009)

thats what im here for


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 31, 2009)

Really, thanks! I've never forgotten to do this before!


----------



## HIguy (Jan 1, 2010)

I love this site I found everything I needed here.


----------



## valhalla88 (Jan 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> please do not post in this thread until you see the happy plumber. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice porn ! Extremely impressed! Especially from bagseed. Any idea the possible strain...looks like a lemon skunk! Keep it up!+rep for you my friend


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Jan 6, 2010)

good read..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 6, 2010)

valhalla88 said:


> nice porn ! Extremely impressed! Especially from bagseed. Any idea the possible strain...looks like a lemon skunk! Keep it up!+rep for you my friend


it has some skunk in it judging by the smell. it looks kushy when it flowers. that's about all i got. everyone who tries it says it is very unique. this is why i do my best to share it.


----------



## Akalo Boy (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks for the post. I was just wondering does it still matter if you put the herb in the jar before the stem snaps. I thought it ruins the taste and over all smoke because of the chlorophyll thats left. Just wondering if you can reply would appretiate it. Cool pics, thanks


----------



## REDI JEDI 420 (Jan 15, 2010)

have you ever had problems with bugs just hanging in the rafters?


----------



## northeastern lights (Jan 16, 2010)

Akalo Boy said:


> thanks for the post. I was just wondering does it still matter if you put the herb in the jar before the stem snaps. I thought it ruins the taste and over all smoke because of the chlorophyll thats left. Just wondering if you can reply would appretiate it. Cool pics, thanks


 
Even after its dry enough for long term storage you want to check on it every week or few weeks. Some of that core moisture will come out over time. Nothing sucks more than a jar or bag full of moldy weed.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2010)

REDI JEDI 420 said:


> have you ever had problems with bugs just hanging in the rafters?



no.


----------



## homemade (Jan 16, 2010)

Great tutorial very detailed and solid.


----------



## manderz93 (Jan 16, 2010)

how any plants was that harvest from?? and nice buds and thanks for the thread great info.


----------



## eightenough (Jan 17, 2010)

do you have to cure in glass jars? can you use say plastic tupperware containers?


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 19, 2010)

hi fdd. great thread, only 36 pages through! love the bit u put about the trics on the lower leaves turning amber 1st, 9 weeks and mine are starting to, wasnt quite sure when to harvest. thanx, rep 2 u


----------



## ganjahype84 (Jan 24, 2010)

Time to Harvest Hint: When the resin glands or trichomes (on your buds) are about one-half turning a milky white or amber in color (versus clear or translucent), and the small hairs have begun to turn orange, brown or reddish in color, it is then time to harvest your weed. You have a window of 5-7 days for peak harvest and potency. I will tell you, the more amber the trichomes have turned, the 'stonier' the pot will likely be. 

This is why I recommend harvesting when about 1/2 of the resin glands have turned amber in color - be patient, and be sure of what you see. You will harvest excellent weed at this point without passing the premium harvest window and the weed will generally NOT make you completely lethargic when smoked. 

*dutch seeds
dutch cannabis*


----------



## Buzzbait57 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for info. Your results look excellent!

Buzz


----------



## JN811 (Jan 27, 2010)

hey fdd and everyone else. I have a few questions. Ive been curing one of my plants for over a week now and have noticed it still hasnt got its smell back, it smells like hay. It also has turned kind of brown which is disappointing because it looked amazing before I cured it. I have a couple other plants that are pretty close to harvest and I want to make sure that this time it goes better. All and any advice is appreciated! Btw i was wondering if you could tell me how close I am from the attatched pics. Thanks!!!

Btw the first pic is of my plant I harvested that turned brown and smells like hay.The rest of them were taken about a week ago. I dont have a microscope but do have some good peepers and from what I can see Id say the trichs are mainly milky, with some amber and some clear. They still have white pistils on the lower buds. I was thinking about doing a staggered harvest, if anyone could throw out some pointers it would be appreciated! They are on day 60 something grown under a 400 watt hps and about 4 feet tall so the light only penetrates about 1 foot into the canopy, if that. 
Thanks again!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2010)

i have no idea why peoples pot smells like hay. it shouldn't.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 27, 2010)

did you trim all the leaf off?


----------



## Katatawnic (Jan 27, 2010)

I manicure a lot more than you did in this photo. My only guess is that there's not enough trimmed... the more foliage is left on the buds, the more hay or grass smell you're going to get. The smoke will be harsher and won't taste as good, as well.


----------



## JN811 (Jan 28, 2010)

Katatawnic said:


> I manicure a lot more than you did in this photo. My only guess is that there's not enough trimmed... the more foliage is left on the buds, the more hay or grass smell you're going to get. The smoke will be harsher and won't taste as good, as well.


 the bud was impossible to manicure it was ridiculously sticky, I spent hours doing it, that pic was taken before I was done.


----------



## JN811 (Jan 28, 2010)

I actually tore all of the buds apart to get all of the foliage out, I only let it hang for a day or so, then put it into a jar, I opened it everyday and left it open once every few days. Does that sound right? I mean its not completly dry yet, maybe the smell will get better?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 28, 2010)

looks kinda to wet too be putting in jars. maybe it needs to dry a bit more


----------



## JN811 (Jan 28, 2010)

I just chopped one of my colas so I needa figure out what I did wrong last time. Heres the one I chopped today. Its hanging in my closet right now. So what is a good ammount of time to let a cola of this size hang for? Should I break it up? because Id rather not if possible. I dont think it will fit into a glass jar, so how should i cure it if i want to keep it whole?? Thanks again!
It


----------



## Katatawnic (Jan 29, 2010)

JN811 said:


> the bud was impossible to manicure it was ridiculously sticky, I spent hours doing it, that pic was taken before I was done.


Oh, I know all about trimming sticky buds for hours on end!  The one thing I do not like about gardening.



JN811 said:


> I only let it hang for a day or so, then put it into a jar, I opened it everyday and left it open once every few days. Does that sound right?


No. You need to reread page one of this thread; posts 1-7 in full. (There's more great info throughout the thread, but the first page explains in detail everything essential that you need to know.) I'm not trying to be short with you... I just smoked and wouldn't be able to explain drying & curing any better than FDD did, especially without typing out pages and pages and... 

I read posts 1-7 several times while I was waiting for my first grow to finish, and I retained more each time. If you follow the guidelines FDD posted carefully, your upcoming harvest should turn out much better. 

BTW, once your current buds completely dry and actually get to the curing part, I'm guessing they'll smell much better. I don't know how much, but there'll be improvement. When mine are done drying there's very little scent to them, but after just a few hours in glass jars they're pungent again. However, they're also a bit grassy smelling; each day that they cure, there's less grassy and more MJ scent. I had one small bud that I accidently left hanging for two weeks  and discovered a week ago. It had *no* smell. I put it in a little glass jar, and a couple hours later it smelled sweet and strong.


----------



## JN811 (Jan 29, 2010)

Katatawnic said:


> Oh, I know all about trimming sticky buds for hours on end!  The one thing I do not like about gardening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the help man, I will never grow that strain again. Ive never witnessed so much vegitation in these resign packed buds. Seriously I spent over 3 hours tearing buds apart trying to pull out vegitation. It was the most tedious thing ever. I wanted to shoot myself. And now I have a bunch of shake with no buds and it smells bad! I really hope it starts smelling better!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey, FDD great thread and tutorial ive learned much from it. One thing that has hampered me though, is ive heard that once you dry and go to jars for cure you must burp the jars at least twice a day for at least one week, and then once a day for the next week before you are able to eliminate the constant burping. Then you store your bud, does this seem right to you? Im only asking because i would hate to lose all my hard work to mold or worse! Also will these temps and humidity be ideal for the drying proccess. 65 deg and 25-30 humidity with very light air movement.?
Thanks for the help..peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 30, 2010)

i burp mine "as needed". 
your environment sounds good.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 30, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i burp mine "as needed".
> your environment sounds good.


 hey thank's


----------



## DTR (Feb 1, 2010)

great thread iv been stressing over this checking trichs everyday the trichs do look done cloudy some amber but when i look at them not under the scope they dont look done it needs more time for sure thank you for posting this thread
if you were to test by trichomes is it by the head or the stalk or both kinda whats throwing me as to checking it that way seems like i got cloudy with some amber heads but some stalks are still clear
here are some samples i cut yesterday one from each strain i got chemD left pre98bubba middle and 91chem on the left


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 1, 2010)

DTR said:


> great thread iv been stressing over this checking trichs everyday the trichs do look done cloudy some amber but when i look at them not under the scope they dont look done it needs more time for sure thank you for posting this thread
> if you were to test by trichomes is it by the head or the stalk or both kinda whats throwing me as to checking it that way seems like i got cloudy with some amber heads but some stalks are still clear
> here are some samples i cut yesterday one from each strain i got chemD left pre98bubba middle and 91chem on the left



i still see a lot of white hairs on those buds.


----------



## DTR (Feb 1, 2010)

i made the mistake of doing 3 strains with different flower times and only 1 place to grow/hang the bulk of it is the middle one with a 6-8 week flower time and im in week 7.5 of flower the outer 2 are 8-10 week flower time so this nub is in a bit of a pickle also battling pm and the one on the left went hermie im a disaster and the rain is coming to california which is gonna raise the humidity in my closet im growing mainly for insomina so ill ride it out as long as i can thanks again tons of great info from you all over riu


----------



## wakeandbake (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks, easy read and very informative....peace


----------



## lifted02350 (Feb 3, 2010)

i read a little there r a lot of pages here i checked the tric's and they r pretty cloudy and i do not like couch lock weed but mabye 25%hairs r changed it is in its 8th week (sweet island skunk under 600 hps 12"away)if that helps at all any info would help sorry cant post pics


----------



## Mister.Sinister (Feb 3, 2010)

Where do you keep them stored to maintain optimal conditions once you're done with this entire process?


----------



## DTR (Feb 3, 2010)

check out post #17 page2 
id guess just a cool dark dry place would be best from reading that


----------



## zeta20 (Feb 4, 2010)

cant wait to get my first harvest to trim them and cure them.


----------



## lifted02350 (Feb 6, 2010)

me neither i think i only got a couple more days for 2 of them then a week or so then another week or so


----------



## Hazer blazer (Feb 9, 2010)

You sir are a god 
Those buds are text book mate, big fat crystal covard porn mate.
A nice read aswell, thanks for sharing

Hazer Blazer


----------



## Stoney384 (Feb 9, 2010)

great thread 

really informative

yeah got about a few more weeks and i'll be doing this......can't wait


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 11, 2010)

Great tutorial man


----------



## zenopious (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for the thread ..


----------



## mange (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanx, Great thread. I really needed the first 2 pages of posts. your instructions with pics was unbeatable. By your fisrt pics I know now I'm not ready yet.


----------



## vivalaroser (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks amazing freind... Can we share???? HAHA Keep up the good work.


----------



## TeddyStonne (Feb 14, 2010)

JN811 said:


> hey fdd and everyone else. I have a few questions. Ive been curing one of my plants for over a week now and have noticed it still hasnt got its smell back, it smells like hay. It also has turned kind of brown which is disappointing because it looked amazing before I cured it. I have a couple other plants that are pretty close to harvest and I want to make sure that this time it goes better. All and any advice is appreciated! Btw i was wondering if you could tell me how close I am from the attatched pics. Thanks!!!
> 
> Btw the first pic is of my plant I harvested that turned brown and smells like hay.The rest of them were taken about a week ago. I dont have a microscope but do have some good peepers and from what I can see Id say the trichs are mainly milky, with some amber and some clear. They still have white pistils on the lower buds. I was thinking about doing a staggered harvest, if anyone could throw out some pointers it would be appreciated! They are on day 60 something grown under a 400 watt hps and about 4 feet tall so the light only penetrates about 1 foot into the canopy, if that.
> Thanks again!


Ik im late for your harvest but i wanted to post this for other people to see... im the kinda guy that has what my friends call BUD ADD, meaning i cant just grow it i have to experiment with different grow methods. 

in my one experiment i did then end result had my beautiful buds smelling like "hay".

the experiment purpose was to answer the question "If the bud is better after letting it grow longer... how much better is it? and how much longer would i have to wait?"

what i learned after the experiment (i did this with 3 different genecits. ak47, orange kush, and blue widow) was over is that: IF YOU LET THE PLANT GROW LONGER, AFTER THE TRIES ARE BROWNISH COLOR-> THEY WILL START TO DECAY WHEN CURING! this is where the "hay" smell comes from. This will also happen if you harvest too early! this leaves a rather small window for harvesting the bud in comparison to the whole grow. I concluded and now go by a 10day rule. if i dont harvest within ten days of first site of browning i am risking the evil "hay smell"
In response to a step harvest. This is a great idea and works wonders. a few warnings tho: 1 clip from high to low. if your top bud is not ready before any of your bottoms something went wrong way before and your top will not be the same strength or flavor as ur bottoms. 2 after you clip ur tops you might have to adjust your light. this is b/c u are suddenly introducing alot more light to ur bottom buds. it may lead to bud burn.
Hope this helps for future grows!


----------



## jdshocker (Feb 24, 2010)

hey sorry but i dont have time to go through the whole 113 pages but im a noob and i wanted to no when the chloroplasty smell goes away and the skunkyness comes. They smelled great before i cut but its been almost 2 weeks since i started curing and they still smell like chloroform. I flushed for 2 weeks prior and hung for 3 days anyideas thanks i am also using a 90 watt ufo led and 3 clfs


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a question, My girls are 7 weeks into flower on 8-9 week strains and ive not yet began to flush, the thing is all of my fan leaves are yellow and falling off. The hairs are only half red but the buds seem to be filling in very well, will these babies finish ok without the help of fan leaves ? im beginning to flush today..Any help would help greatly..Peace


----------



## StaySafe420 (Feb 26, 2010)

The plant is using its sugars from the fan leaves to fatten up those buds, when they turn brown and wilt just tug them gently off. It's part of the natural finishing process... If you've got some amber trichs id go ahead and start the flush now, but without any pics it's hard to say for both questions


----------



## Katatawnic (Feb 26, 2010)

This is not part of the natural growth process. Most "bloom" plant foods are extremely low in N, which is the cause of the leaves yellowing and dying before the plants have completed their growth cycle. Check out the Uncle Ben's gardening tweeks and pointers thread. There's a lot in there about this very issue. The never ending abuse of Phosphorous (Bloom foods) to enhance flowering is another one that is chalk full of nutrient dos & do nots. UB isn't the only one who will tell you this; the vast majority of "old school" growers (i.e., who've been cultivating for years or even decades) will tell you the same thing.

Since I started ignoring the "your plant will look like it's dying because it is" forum paradigm and started feeding what my plants need instead of what we're told we're "supposed" to feed them according to cannabis-aimed fertilizers (which amazingly have supplements to sell that will "cure" the problems that wouldn't exist in the first place if their "basic" nutrients were actually complete), I haven't had prematurely yellowing/dying leaves... and my buds have nearly doubled in size!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks to you all! peace


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 2, 2010)

Katatawnic said:


> This is not part of the natural growth process. Most "bloom" plant foods are extremely low in N, which is the cause of the leaves yellowing and dying before the plants have completed their growth cycle. Check out the Uncle Ben's gardening tweeks and pointers thread. There's a lot in there about this very issue. The never ending abuse of Phosphorous (Bloom foods) to enhance flowering is another one that is chalk full of nutrient dos & do nots. UB isn't the only one who will tell you this; the vast majority of "old school" growers (i.e., who've been cultivating for years or even decades) will tell you the same thing.
> 
> Since I started ignoring the "your plant will look like it's dying because it is" forum paradigm and started feeding what my plants need instead of what we're told we're "supposed" to feed them according to cannabis-aimed fertilizers (which amazingly have supplements to sell that will "cure" the problems that wouldn't exist in the first place if their "basic" nutrients were actually complete), I haven't had prematurely yellowing/dying leaves... and my buds have nearly doubled in size!


Yes, Kat, I concur. After a few years of nothing but "putting out fires", I, too, opted for simplicity. I recently flushed and re-potted my whole grow because figuring out the problems got too complicated. Now I watch the pH very carefully and don't feed unless there is a very obvious need. The plants are green and healthy- dare I say Happy?!- and I can stop tearing my hair out. I used to grow outdoors and never did more than water. I grew beautiful, huge plants in less than quality soil. The stuff I buy in the bags for indoor growing is probably twice as nutritious and shouldn't require a lot of additions.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Mar 3, 2010)

yummmmmmm...


----------



## Philanthropist (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm harvesting myself today and tomorrow, was wondering if there if a rough estimate i can use to gauge how much weight will be left after drying. For instance my top cola bud weighs 82 grams, what can i expext when dry


----------



## SCbud831 (Mar 5, 2010)

So once bud is jars how dry does it have to be to cure with out molding? Also when curing do you have to open the jars ever or just leave them until a desired time? Thanks.


----------



## mafia (Mar 5, 2010)

You usually lose around 75-80% of weight going from wet to dry.


----------



## Miss Ganja (Mar 6, 2010)

That was very informative. Thanks!


----------



## Budsworth (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey FDD and Natmoon its Budsworth here.. Been away for a while but while I was away I saw Oasterdamn on the tube MBCSNC PC
Had a small run in with the Fl. Palm beach county Sheriffs Dept. Seems like they would rather arrest a man growing 9 plants than caught real criminals like rapist and drive bys. If I sound bitter I am.. I wasnt the only clown up in that prison for reef. alot of people where. But the Fl. law is the law and I was guilty. Now I gatta grow just to pay my laywer bills..Aint that a bitch..I'l be alright at least I still got job.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 6, 2010)

Budsworth said:


> Hey FDD and Natmoon its Budsworth here.. Been away for a while but while I was away I saw Oasterdamn on the tube MBCSNC PC
> Had a small run in with the Fl. Palm beach county Sheriffs Dept. Seems like they would rather arrest a man growing 9 plants than caught real criminals like rapist and drive bys. If I sound bitter I am.. I wasnt the only clown up in that prison for reef. alot of people where. But the Fl. law is the law and I was guilty. Now I gatta grow just to pay my laywer bills..Aint that a bitch..I'l be alright at least I still got job.


damnit. hang in there and stay low.


----------



## Katatawnic (Mar 7, 2010)

*IRONY:* When one has to grow in order to pay one's lawyer bills due to being busted for growing in the first place.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 7, 2010)

been a while kat...


----------



## Katatawnic (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, I was in Lurk Mode for a while again.  The arthritis has been a tad more kind to my hands today, so I'm taking advantage of it while I can.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 8, 2010)

well its great to see you again kat stick around!!!


----------



## thebigtic1888 (Mar 8, 2010)

hi can you help me is dis ready its my 1st time have the hairs are amber is it ready


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 8, 2010)

yeah buddy, looks ready too me!  LOL


----------



## kiddfarmer08 (Mar 9, 2010)

Great thread with good info


----------



## businessmen (Mar 10, 2010)

I think I harvested in between trichome boom and busts. They were about 40% amber a few days before harvest, depending on what part of the plant you looked at. Then the day before and the day of harvest they were mostly dead stalks and debris, and new clear ones. I shoulda waited a few days probably, or picked a few days earlier.... It was hard to use the little microscope I got. 

But I really couldnt of waited, I had the time to do it then, and one of my plants went hermie! Im trying to pick a pheno, she was #2 outa 3. Crazy how she was covered the last day in male blooms. Didnt wanna go out a virgin!


----------



## cptbass (Mar 10, 2010)

Great thread!!!! Thanks for the info


----------



## Katatawnic (Mar 11, 2010)

businessmen said:


> But I really couldnt of waited, I had the time to do it then, and one of my plants went hermie! Im trying to pick a pheno, she was #2 outa 3. Crazy how she was covered the last day in male blooms. *Didnt wanna go out a virgin!*


Perhaps she's related to Madonna?


----------



## businessmen (Mar 11, 2010)

SHould I worry about harvesting in between trichome explosions? Any experience with it? Ive heard they come and go. Kinda worried they were mostly gone when I picked.


----------



## prebs (Mar 11, 2010)

Question.. what time is better to harvest and start cutting and trimming? In the morning before, or a little after, lights come on or near the end of the day before or after lights go off?


----------



## Katatawnic (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't rely on checking trichomes in determining harvest time. When they're done, they just look done. (Reread page one of this thread; I don't believe FDD does, either. Some growers do, some don't.) I have fun looking at them through a 40x lens, though. 

As far as time of day... I've harvested at all hours of the day and night. When my body allows me to trim, I trim.  I personally don't think any particular time of day has anything to do with harvest results. I certainly can't think of any scientific reason it would.


----------



## prebs (Mar 11, 2010)

haha. alright, that's what I thought after actually just asking myself it. Idk, I thought I heard it was better right after dawn for some reason


----------



## Katatawnic (Mar 11, 2010)

You'll hear about a lot of strange things on growing forums. Just gotta "weed out"  what doesn't make logical sense.


----------



## BquamB (Mar 15, 2010)

:O I'm in awe at those pictures on front page.
Absolutely In awe.

 Jizzed


----------



## hibonation (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you so much for this, awesome thread.


----------



## sd1002 (Mar 16, 2010)

theres so much great info on this thread. ive read all the pages and it took me 3 days and several bowls to do so lol im 6 weeks into flowering 1 bubba kush and 1 ak-47 i still dont know how to determine how many more weeks i have left. any advice?


----------



## sd1002 (Mar 16, 2010)

what do you guys think this is my ak-47 at about 35 days i will take more recent pictures as soon as i charge my camera

they are under a 400 watt hps btw


----------



## meathook666 (Mar 18, 2010)

I think that I want this plant. Congrats man!


----------



## GrammarPolice (Mar 19, 2010)

Did somebody say jars? lol.. I dont know about yous guys.. but it's my favorite part of the process...


----------



## Mugambo! (Mar 19, 2010)

cant tell you how much i appreciate the info and pics"... great job! im on my first grow and near end of flowering stage, this is invaluable info for me
its nice to do things the right way the first time! thanks" again, peace AC


----------



## sd1002 (Mar 20, 2010)

its the best part because it almost ready to smoke!!!!!


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Mar 20, 2010)

i just check my trichomes for when they start looking cloudy and then i wait them the buds to have that "finished" look


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 21, 2010)

okay, so this thread is 3yrs old and i havent read all 117pgs yet but i'm subscribing so i can read it....great info fdd...I know it will come in handy when im ready to harvest...


----------



## Comrade Weilda (Mar 24, 2010)

Yah this tutorial is alot better than ones on the web. They've been getting me all paranoid about how dry to get yours buds but this here makes the most sense.


----------



## Katatawnic (Mar 24, 2010)

Indeed, Comrade. Except that this one is on the web, too.  Just sayin'...


----------



## 303Thor303 (Mar 24, 2010)

I took a class at Oaksterdam recently. One of the speakers was a long time grower and his advice was to cut the entire plant and hang it upside down. His reasoning for this was to help promote an even drying of the buds. I can't remember the exact science behind this (I was taking notes on something else). But from there he would follow your method of cutting branch by branch.


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice, job. I have a question for you though man. You said bud will look done when it is. Well, my issue is that my buds look done as far as the hairs go, but the trichromes are not all cloudy, and I don't see any amber ones at all. I'm at about 46 days, but I'm using a custom aero setup (not TAG) so I'm wondering if they could be ready... In the seemorebuds video he harvested some at around the fifty day mark using aero.. Can you please come by and let me know what you think? Thanks man! 
-peace.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/273979-10-x-15-stealth-attic-13.html


----------



## ~sin~city~ (Mar 27, 2010)

very nice post man...but a question i have kinda off topic....what can i do to get my 3 wk flowers to be covered in resin and super sticky?

heres a pic or two tell me if im doin ok! thnx man


----------



## ~sin~city~ (Mar 27, 2010)

no advise?


----------



## NuBud335 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey man, Awesome tut. I do have a quick question though as i am new and am going to be doing my first grow here soon. Im confused about the act of curing. You say to place the buds in a jar and put a lid on it then place it in a dark area. What is this in effect doing. It this a technique to dry but not overdry the buds? Im just not clear on the act of "curing" and why it is called "curing" when it just seems like a more careful way of drying hte buds w/o overdrying them/


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 27, 2010)

NuBud335 said:


> Hey man, Awesome tut. I do have a quick question though as i am new and am going to be doing my first grow here soon. Im confused about the act of curing. You say to place the buds in a jar and put a lid on it then place it in a dark area. What is this in effect doing. It this a technique to dry but not overdry the buds? Im just not clear on the act of "curing" and why it is called "curing" when it just seems like a more careful way of drying hte buds w/o overdrying them/


Think of it as aging wine. Fresh wine is drinkable, but the taste is not at its full potential. There are chemicals that change and react with time.
Same for bud. Curing doesn't make it more strong, but changes the flavor to a more better smoke. There are chemicals in the bud that will change during the curing to give a more pleasant taste and smell.

You open the jars for a few min a couple times a day to let the bud breath. You repeat this for how long you can wait. Try smoking some fresh dried bud then try some cured for a few weeks. You will appreciate the difference. Be on the lookout for mold when curing. Too damp of a bud in a sealed jar will mold. Another reason to open the jars a few times each day, to let the old moist air out and fresh air in.


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Mar 27, 2010)

~sin~city~ said:


> very nice post man...but a question i have kinda off topic....what can i do to get my 3 wk flowers to be covered in resin and super sticky?
> 
> heres a pic or two tell me if im doin ok! thnx man


you can try this stuff called purple maxx : snowstorm ultra. i always foilar feed for the first 2 or 3 weeks then feed once a week. does some crazy things, but i dont have a lot of experience without it. ive never gotten buds that wouldnt be top shelf dispensary buds though.


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 28, 2010)

~sin~city~ said:


> very nice post man...but a question i have kinda off topic....what can i do to get my 3 wk flowers to be covered in resin and super sticky?
> 
> heres a pic or two tell me if im doin ok! thnx man


 
The only way is different genetics. It's only 3 weeks in so just relax. If it is good genetics then you will be rewarded for your patience. Nothing to worry aboutat 3 weeks into flowering.


----------



## audiesoddities (Apr 4, 2010)

Can someone tell me why my leaves have went from 5 point leaves each, to one large point?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2010)

audiesoddities said:


> Can someone tell me why my leaves have went from 5 point leaves each, to one large point?



you are trying to reveg, maybe? or they are just funky clones.


----------



## Bodders (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey guess what I do pretty much exactly the same except I trim the leafs off when still wet.If I need to rest a branch/bud on something then I make my own cure boxes they are very easy to make,.I get an empty shoe box and thread string through some holes that are equal and opposite at each end and thread the string inside the box as though it's like a guitar ,so that when I place my buds on the string it does not cause any flattening and leafs all the sticky crystals /trics are in tact.I have been experimenting of when to do the chop this time I am going for more AMBER .


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 9, 2010)

beautiful execution im very envious


----------



## BIGBUDDZ (Apr 10, 2010)

Very helpfull. Ill do exactly the same as you, The curing on the other hand is what i ont unerstand, You say you leave it overnight and repeat the process untill the buds are the way you desire. But what is the point in curing for long periods of
time? Im personally one of those stressy stoners who cant wait 30secs for a hot dog out of the microwave so im wonering
if i cure for about 2-3 days will it all be good to smoke? Thanks for any help or insight you can give me. Im growing blue cheese an its in 3rd week of flowering  Just thought i put that in there.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2010)

you can smoke it as soon as it's dry. curing adds smoothness and brings out the smells and flavors. it's not something you have to do though.


----------



## ~sin~city~ (Apr 12, 2010)

one more question to the awsome post ...5 weeks now and starting to get red spots and yellowing leaves ? is this ok? what should i do ?

these are my babies i neeed help pleeeeeeeeeeese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da420Monkey (Apr 13, 2010)

~sin~city~ said:


> one more question to the awsome post ...5 weeks now and starting to get red spots and yellowing leaves ? is this ok? what should i do ?
> 
> these are my babies i neeed help pleeeeeeeeeeese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


that sounds like cal def


----------



## ~sin~city~ (Apr 13, 2010)

so what should i do?


----------



## EbNFlo (Apr 13, 2010)

when you hang the buds on the string are they stored out in the the open or do you also put them in a dark cool place ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 13, 2010)

i hang mine from my ceiling.


----------



## Da420Monkey (Apr 14, 2010)

~sin~city~ said:


> so what should i do?


ill leave you a link on your personal page


----------



## jimcity21 (Apr 20, 2010)

ok i got a question i been curing for a couple days and my bud was really dry but the stems were still bendy but the bud is really dry. ok so i put the in jars in a cool dark area opened them and there still crispy there not at all moist and they smell like home grown stuff it doesnt have like a killer smell? am i doign suttin wrong anything i can do to fix this problem ?? i just want my bud to be good and not shitty i got this far u know. plsss some advice!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 21, 2010)

jimcity21 said:


> ok i got a question i been curing for a couple days and my bud was really dry but the stems were still bendy but the bud is really dry. ok so i put the in jars in a cool dark area opened them and there still crispy there not at all moist and they smell like home grown stuff it doesnt have like a killer smell? am i doign suttin wrong anything i can do to fix this problem ?? i just want my bud to be good and not shitty i got this far u know. plsss some advice!


you are supposed to close the jars.


----------



## plantdreams (Apr 24, 2010)

How do you cure? Thanks.


----------



## kash959 (Apr 25, 2010)

plantdreams said:


> How do you cure? Thanks.


bunk....

do a search dude... there's millions of posts dedicated to this.


----------



## alfa panda (Apr 26, 2010)

great thread super helpful, just thought id let you know i enjoyed it. nice nuggs


----------



## CaliSpiceTrade (Apr 27, 2010)

i use giant turkey bags to do the same method.. call it burping the bags. same thing. tried jars.. bag was easier for me. it all goes so fast that i get more done in the bags


----------



## Promitius (Apr 30, 2010)

Question

So I have multiple strains going and i wanted to know what physical traits i should look for before flushing? Especially if i dont know when harvest will be, I have some fast growing strains...


----------



## piffsmokingmaniac (May 1, 2010)

im currently hanging some of my pop corn buds on the string they been there since last night, wen i put them up the smell was amazing now they don't smell a lot is this normal?????


----------



## husalife (May 1, 2010)

They will smell like more of a grassy smell, the cure will bring your smell back out or should.


----------



## autoflowa (May 6, 2010)

hey fdd you should open a "are my plants ready" sub thingy to harvest and curing kinda like nutrients underneath general growing


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> hey fdd you should open a "are my plants ready" sub thingy to harvest and curing kinda like nutrients underneath general growing


that's a good idea.


----------



## autoflowa (May 6, 2010)

hey fdd i notice you hang out in here, not sure how else to reach you but i got a quick question ... my last few grows i notice all at the same time, i get what looks like a calmag defficiency, it happens right around 4 weeks,and im almost on week 2 on my current grow, should i add a calmag supplement before it hits again at like week 3 or is the plant too young? also i never even used a calmag supplement before to try and correct the problem cus i didnt pick one up till now


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> hey fdd i notice you hang out in here, not sure how else to reach you but i got a quick question ... my last few grows i notice all at the same time, i get what looks like a calmag defficiency, it happens right around 4 weeks,and im almost on week 2 on my current grow, should i add a calmag supplement before it hits again at like week 3 or is the plant too young? also i never even used a calmag supplement before to try and correct the problem cus i didnt pick one up till now


i often have the same problem. i went to bigger pots and less feedings. seemed to help a lot.


----------



## autoflowa (May 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i often have the same problem. i went to bigger pots and less feedings. seemed to help a lot.


thanks man, im gonna try a few very light feedings before the 4 week mark just as an experiment maybe it'll help a bit


----------



## mr. greengenes (May 6, 2010)

Nice thread, it makes for a good read. and is much the same as what I do. a couple of answers to some ?s I read along the way. when you hang it to dry, it dries from the outside in. sealing it in an airtight jar or bag causes the moisture from the inside to to migrate out to the dryer parts of the bud, when you open the jar it replaces the moist air with dry, seal it and start the process over. I try to let mine hang for at least 10 days, I dry it on strings laced across a cardboard box with the lid folded most of the way down for minimal airflow. I open the box every day to check progress and let the air exchange, just like curing. I know when it's ready for the jars when it's crispy outside but just short of snapping stems, I also smell the buds prior to going in jars, if it smells green, like hay, it's not dry enough. it will keep the "green" smell after the cure and won't smoke well.


----------



## northeastern lights (May 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i often have the same problem. i went to bigger pots and less feedings. seemed to help a lot.




Hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## grngoddess (May 7, 2010)

View attachment 923808

so what are you takes on this one? this is my first and i'm affraid it's too late now i look at yours... can anyone help?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2010)

grngoddess said:


> View attachment 923808
> 
> so what are you takes on this one? this is my first and i'm affraid it's too late now i look at yours... can anyone help?


that looks really close. any time within the next week. from what i can see. it's hard to really be "too late".


----------



## Roland (May 10, 2010)

I know u r a Stones fan fdd ..

Thought you might like this :






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1ocYdZGN_4&NR=1


----------



## gobbler3447 (May 11, 2010)

thru the years, all of my grows indoor or outside, have been no problem to dry and cure. over the last two and a half months, I have four Indica strain plants that have really nice buds, when the hairs and tricones got the good colors I chopped them and hung them to dry. that was 7 days ago and still they seem too green to cure, some of the short leaves are beginning to get crisp but the big buds feel not right. I'm down in Dixie with+ 80 % rel humidity. In my closet the rel humid. is 66%. I really want to get this right I want that super smell and high to be right. I have had probs with that musty smell on other grows when I put them in the jars. in a pint jar how much would you pack in. Opening and closing will be closely, monitered looking for any moisture collecting on the jar. Any suggestions?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2010)

i don't pack my jars. fill them about 3/4's of the way. roll them with the lids closed to keep them separated. you don't want to smash them.


----------



## ataxia (May 12, 2010)

so fdd .. i've been using your harvesting and curing method .... I jarred my buds a few days ago .. they were still a little moist but smokeable in a joint. I've been tossing them, keeping the lid open for an hour or so throughout the day .. sometimes longer. It seemed once they hit the jar all the moisture came back. So like i said ...open, burb em, leave em sit open in a dark place. Well yesterday after letting them sit for at least seven hours i opened the jar.... smelled great .. but then after jammin my nose in the jar for a half hour i smelled a faint ammonia smell,
Am i rotting my fucking buds out.
after i freaked out from the smell .. i dumped the jar into a cardboard box and let them air dry again overnight ... about 7 hours ... i threw em back into the jar today.. the seem nice and crispy... I haven't gotten that faint ammonia smell.
LONG STORY SHORT....LOL
am i rotting my buds or can this be normal sometimes??


----------



## husalife (May 12, 2010)

It can and will happen, fast, if your not careful.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2010)

ataxia said:


> so fdd .. i've been using your harvesting and curing method .... I jarred my buds a few days ago .. they were still a little moist but smokeable in a joint. I've been tossing them, keeping the lid open for an hour or so throughout the day .. sometimes longer. It seemed once they hit the jar all the moisture came back. So like i said ...open, burb em, leave em sit open in a dark place. Well yesterday after letting them sit for at least seven hours i opened the jar.... smelled great .. but then after jammin my nose in the jar for a half hour i smelled a faint ammonia smell,
> Am i rotting my fucking buds out.
> after i freaked out from the smell .. i dumped the jar into a cardboard box and let them air dry again overnight ... about 7 hours ... i threw em back into the jar today.. the seem nice and crispy... I haven't gotten that faint ammonia smell.
> LONG STORY SHORT....LOL
> am i rotting my buds or can this be normal sometimes??


sounds like you got it handled. they may have just been a little too wet going into the jar.


----------



## husalife (May 12, 2010)

Have you ever tried Big Zip Lock bags fdd2blk?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2010)

husalife said:


> Have you ever tried Big Zip Lock bags fdd2blk?


oven bags, turkey sized.


----------



## husalife (May 12, 2010)

I got ahold of some big ass 3 gallon zip lock bags and plan to give them a go this round.

Seems burping would be easier with bag than jars as well.


----------



## gobbler3447 (May 16, 2010)

thanks,fdd2blk,


----------



## jimmyjack88 (May 20, 2010)

Hey Fdd I just bought a hash press (pollen press) and a 120 screen. If I use the buds are they useless after grinding and screening? How many plants do i need to make hash?


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 20, 2010)

jimmyjack88 said:


> Hey Fdd I just bought a hash press (pollen press) and a 120 screen. If I use the buds are they useless after grinding and screening? How many plants do i need to make hash?


ive made hash off of the trim from one or two branches, however, this was honey oil.. the more bud/trim you use, the more hash you get. ill let fdd get back to you if he feels my answer is off.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2010)

jimmyjack88 said:


> Hey Fdd I just bought a hash press (pollen press) and a 120 screen. If I use the buds are they useless after grinding and screening? How many plants do i need to make hash?



don't grind, you will get leaf matter. 

if you are doing a dry screen you can screen it then try cooking with the leftovers. or try a butane extraction.


----------



## EdGreyfox (May 23, 2010)

Fdd,

I'm sure you probably already covered this, but I can't find the exact post. What is the point of cutting all the leaf material you can get at off if the leaves have trichomes on them? If you aren't planning to use the small clippings for cooking or hash making wouldn't it make sense to just give them a slight trim and smoke trichomed leaves along with the bud? I know that a lot of our local growers (especially up in the mountains) don't trim the small leaves hardly at all for that exact reason, but I'd like your opinion.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 23, 2010)

EdGreyfox said:


> Fdd,
> 
> I'm sure you probably already covered this, but I can't find the exact post. What is the point of cutting all the leaf material you can get at off if the leaves have trichomes on them? If you aren't planning to use the small clippings for cooking or hash making wouldn't it make sense to just give them a slight trim and smoke trichomed leaves along with the bud? I know that a lot of our local growers (especially up in the mountains) don't trim the small leaves hardly at all for that exact reason, but I'd like your opinion.


leaf tastes nasty and burns the back of the throat. even when it's covered in trichs.


----------



## EdGreyfox (May 23, 2010)

Ahh, ok. That makes sense.  I used your trimming method on my first harvest and it worked fine, but the clippings ended up molding before my sis got around to making anything out of them. Since the stuff was just going to waste I was thinking about trying the "no trim" method some of our mountain growers seem to favor, but if it's going to that sort of effect on the taste I won't bother.


----------



## biglewis (May 24, 2010)

NO NO NO, this is all wrong!


----------



## EvolAlex (May 24, 2010)

My bud has been curing for 2 days now and smells like plant. doesnt really have the dank smell it had when i chopped it. Will it gain that back as it looses all that extra moisture? Sorry but i cant sit here and read 123 pages to see ifs been covered yet. Thanks in advance.


----------



## husalife (May 25, 2010)

EvolAlex said:


> My bud has been curing for 2 days now and smells like plant. doesnt really have the dank smell it had when i chopped it. Will it gain that back as it looses all that extra moisture? Sorry but i cant sit here and read 123 pages to see ifs been covered yet. Thanks in advance.


Let it cure for 2 weeks or more


----------



## ObiJwon (May 26, 2010)

Fdd. Another great thread. I know that you want to have your temp around 60 when drying and low humidity. Question for ya if you dont mind. I am drying out my girls in a 2' x 2' cardboard box. The temp is good I think (around 65), but my humidity is also around 65%. Im sure this is too high. Any ideas of what I can do to help with the humidity? Thanks again my friend. +rep for you for posting this thread.


----------



## monkeybones (May 26, 2010)

I found a box of a bunch of mason jars for a tooney and will be trying your tutorial for my first harvest. Thank you.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 26, 2010)

ObiJwon said:


> Fdd. Another great thread. I know that you want to have your temp around 60 when drying and low humidity. Question for ya if you dont mind. I am drying out my girls in a 2' x 2' cardboard box. The temp is good I think (around 65), but my humidity is also around 65%. Im sure this is too high. Any ideas of what I can do to help with the humidity? Thanks again my friend. +rep for you for posting this thread.



a small fan maybe?


----------



## nutbushcitylimits (May 28, 2010)

Fdd, superb thread!


----------



## makeway (May 29, 2010)

My plants will be at 9weeks of 12/12 monday but are still 50/50% clear and milky. Do you count flowering days from first day of 12/12 or the day they start to look like buds are forming?


----------



## makeway (May 31, 2010)

Nobody? everyone says indicas take 7-9 weeks but Im starting think thats a lie my plants are 9 weeks and still look like they have a week or two. So Im curious when does everyone start counting flowering days? is it from the first day of 12/12 or when pistils start to shoot out? Plants look great through the whole grow just a little slow i guess. I vegged for 6 weeks from seed that is when preflowers showed.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 31, 2010)

the first day of 12/12 is the first day of the flowering cycle.

i wouldn't worry too much if you have to go longer than expected. they will only get fatter, riper, sweeter, heavier, ......


----------



## akgrown (May 31, 2010)

makeway said:


> Nobody? everyone says indicas take 7-9 weeks but Im starting think thats a lie my plants are 9 weeks and still look like they have a week or two. So Im curious when does everyone start counting flowering days? is it from the first day of 12/12 or when pistils start to shoot out? Plants look great through the whole grow just a little slow i guess. I vegged for 6 weeks from seed that is when preflowers showed.


Every plamt like every other living thing in different and unique in some way. Its done when its done man, you cannot rush perfection.


----------



## makeway (May 31, 2010)

Ok, thanks guys I was hoping they would be done by now but I guess I will just have to wait.


----------



## thedaz (Jun 3, 2010)

i cant remember who said it but ''dont be hastey, waiting makes it tastey''


----------



## monkeybones (Jun 3, 2010)

My first buds have been hanging for 3 or 4 days. The main cola started at 55 grams and is now 26 grams. The buds feel slightly firmer now, have shrunk a bit, and are far far less oily today than they were yesterday, but still get my fingers sticky if i squeeze. The stem remains slightly bendy. 

Time to go in the jars? No idea...


----------



## phiau (Jun 4, 2010)

A really nice process. The only improvement I can offer is when curing, I use pasta sauce jars and sit them somewhere dark and warm (on top of my computer... 4 way SLI produces plenty of heat and my case vents upwards). On a heater vent in a dark room would work just fine too. That sweats them a little which kills off any residual chlorophyll flavour.
Once the jars are nice and warm I spread them out onto a tray and leave them for about 30 minutes to dry off.
Put the buds back in the jars and store sealed in the dark for a day.
Repeat the process for 4 to 7 days depending on moisture content and maturity at picking.
Once the bud is at your desired moisture level, double bag the bud (I use unbleached freezer zip-loc bags) and store in a box to keep the light out. You will have potent mold-free bud that will keep indefinitely.
If stored in jars long-term the weed will lose potency as the resin de-natures due to alcohols produced by the moisture reacting with the plant matter. Double bagging prevents the THC reacting with the air while allowing the moisture to slowly bleed out through the plastic.


----------



## gforgrow (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi dudes

This is my first grow and I'm 1 month in flowering.
I'm a little confused so i have some questions for
all you experts.

1. I just bought a small hand microscope (60x-100x)
Since it's very difficult to keep it steady and focus
can i cut a small sugar leaf to look the trichomes, 
or this is going to stress my lady.

2. Sould i start harvesting when all the trichomes are cloudy 
and they start to turn amber, 
or i must wait till the amber are 50%

Thanks


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 6, 2010)

gforgrow said:


> Hi dudes
> 
> This is my first grow and I'm 1 month in flowering.
> I'm a little confused so i have some questions for
> ...


1. I'm sure a small leaf won hurt anything as long as its like once-a-week type cutting. 
2.I believe the recommended time is when they are 50/50 cloudy/amber; that's what i plan on doing. but it comes down to personal preference. Try the "all cloudy" harvest and and let some reach the "50-50" stage and compare the 2.
IM NOT AN EXPERT, but i have a good learning curve going. Yummy.


----------



## gforgrow (Jun 7, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> 1. I'm sure a small leaf won hurt anything as long as its like once-a-week type cutting.
> 2.I believe the recommended time is when they are 50/50 cloudy/amber; that's what i plan on doing. but it comes down to personal preference. Try the "all cloudy" harvest and and let some reach the "50-50" stage and compare the 2.
> IM NOT AN EXPERT, but i have a good learning curve going. Yummy.
> View attachment 979258


Thanks bro i think i'll follow your tip.
Any idea how much time between only cloudy and 50/50 cloudy-amber ? ( days or hours ? )
Nice piece of art you have there
Thanks again


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 7, 2010)

gforgrow said:


> Thanks bro i think i'll follow your tip.
> Any idea how much time between only cloudy and 50/50 cloudy-amber ? ( days or hours ? )
> Nice piece of art you have there
> Thanks again


 thanks bud. Id think ther'd be a week or 2 in between, but i dont have experience to say for sure. I know more than a few hours for sure.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 7, 2010)

im still learning, came across this.

*I did not write the posted articles and or information contained in them*
Articles are from: http://www.420source.com


> _Want the weed from your plants to be at its best? The final steps to a smokeable product is as important as the first steps of planting and growing your marijuana plant.
> _
> *When to Harvest*
> 
> ...


----------



## Hash Lover (Jun 7, 2010)

Try one of these scopes, they work really well. Easy to look around a plant. It's power is enough to see the trics really well but you can keep it steady and in focus. Plus it's cheap.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360184637976&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Hash Lover (Jun 7, 2010)

Also just try picking at different times and see how you like it. You don't have to wait to see amber to have really good weed. Most people like it on the early side.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2010)

doesn't anybody read the first post anymore?


----------



## Brick Top (Jun 7, 2010)

Hash Lover said:


> Also just try picking at different times and see how you like it. You don't have to wait to see amber to have really good weed.



I agree. It really is a matter of personal preference more than anything else. People need to learn what is BEST TO THEM and NOT WHAT IS BEST IN THE OPINION OF SOMEONE ELSE. 

Now if someone is talking from a position of nothing more than the highest possible levels of THC I would not say the same thing but we all grow something we like and we all want it to be the closest to what we want so each person should find out what it takes to get what they enjoy the most.

The standard accepted trichome color chart of clear, cloudy and amber trichomes is only so accurate and not something that should be considered to be followed to a 'T' for all strains. 

A pure or very predominant sativa strain will reach its maximum THC levels when most trichomes are still clear and a pure indica or very predominantly indica will reach maximum THC levels when most trichomes are cloudy. 

Now "clear" does not always mean colorless. While not the most common of occurrences some strains can have slightly yellow or slightly amber trichomes right from the start rather than being clear and colorless and then clouding and changing color. In cases like that color is almost meaningless and only a clouding in the trichome heads matters, the rest is the same as if you were looking at color.

Once peak THC levels have been reached THC breaks down, it degrades and is lost as it transforms into CBN. CBN causes a person to feel messed up and confused rather than to feel high or stoned. Many people have confused those sensations as the result of increased THC levels when it is just the opposite. The more clouding and the more darkening someone allows their trichomes to change to the more THC is lost. 

If that is what someone likes the most it is totally cool and the gang for someone to do it. I just wish they would stop perpetuating the myth that doing so results in increased levels of THC rather than decreased levels of THC. People keep spreading the myth and more and more new growers fall for it and then when the next crop of noobs come aboard the last crop of noobs passes on the myth to them and the result is they end up with less potent herb and wrongly believe they have achieved maximum levels of THC.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jun 7, 2010)

Well said Brick Top.


----------



## gforgrow (Jun 8, 2010)

First off all i must say

<< A BIG THANKS TO ALL YOU THAT ANSWER TO MY QUESTION >>

After Brick Top's reply i think i'll start when i see the first amber, 
or even better i'll post some pics to want to know if your plants are finished? 
and i'll wait for FDD to do the job for me. He he he....

I'm a little worry for my plant if you want check herehttps://www.rollitup.org/337912-help-heat-problem.html
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/337912-help-heat-problem.html
and please help if you can.

I know i put my post to the wrong section, but i dont know how to move it,
so if someone can move it please do.

Thanks again dudes


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> doesn't anybody read the first post anymore?


 your first post just says to harvest when the bud turns amber, or golden. Based on other factors and posts i would like to harvest at max thc, which is before then. This is my first grow and I'm quite pleased, howver i dont want to fcuk it up by waiting for a golden bud. do you leech your medium fdd? I was unaware of the flush is a reason why im asking redundant type questions.
Ive read that amber means degradation, and BrickTop says that any clouding means THC degradation. Just trying to get some facts straight.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> your first post just says to harvest when the bud turns amber, or golden. Based on other factors and posts i would like to harvest at max thc, which is before then. This is my first grow and I'm quite pleased, howver i dont want to fcuk it up by waiting for a golden bud. do you leech your medium fdd? I was unaware of the flush is a reason why im asking redundant type questions.
> Ive read that amber means degradation, and BrickTop says that any clouding means THC degradation. Just trying to get some facts straight.


first grow and you already got sucked into early harvesting. 

it's not ripe until it's golden. you lose NONE of the high by waiting. pot does NOT get weaker if you let it go longer. you will not "fuck it up" by letting it RIPEN.

kinda the point i was trying to get across on post #1.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> first grow and you already got sucked into early harvesting.
> 
> it's not ripe until it's golden. you lose NONE of the high by waiting. pot does NOT get weaker if you let it go longer. you will not "fuck it up" by letting it RIPEN.
> 
> kinda the point i was trying to get across on post #1.


si senor. Ive seen a few of your grow pictures (and trees), with experience comes knowledge, and its obvious that you have experience. Im just trying to absorb so much info here lately as Ive realize that the harvest and curing process is probably the important process if you want the fully reap the rewards (assuming they were grown correctly). I forget that its my learning experience and im gonna have to figure things out these first few. Heres a preview. Once i harvest I'll post pics of my prizewinners.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> si senor. Ive seen a few of your grow pictures (and trees), with experience comes knowledge I suppose. Im just trying to absorb so much info here lately as Ive realize that the harvest and curing process is probably the important process if you want the fully reap the rewards (assuming they were grown correctly). I forget that its my learning experience and im gonna have to figure things out these first few. Heres a preview. Once i harvest I'll post pics of my prizewinners.
> View attachment 981872View attachment 981874View attachment 981875View attachment 981870




looks perfect, so far.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks perfect, *so far*.


 yes, key words. thanks btw.

How should a first timer using your method determining the flush date (for soil)? I'm assuming since i don't have any info that I should just start the flush 2 weeks prior to the seed co. flowering time info? More or less just pick a day about 2 weeks out? Im at about 6.5 wks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> yes, key words. thanks btw.
> 
> How should a first timer using your method determining the flush date (for soil)? I'm assuming since i don't have any info that I should just start the flush 2 weeks prior to the seed co. flowering time info? More or less just pick a day about 2 weeks out? Im at about 6.5 wks.


i try to watch the hairs. when i see they are rapidly starting to turn brown i start my flush. you kinda have to take notice of the daily changes. once you see brown hairs appearing faster then white ones you can start flushing.


----------



## learntoreed (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you clearing a few things, bump!


----------



## badr6969 (Jun 15, 2010)

View attachment 995051View attachment 995050View attachment 995049View attachment 995048View attachment 995047View attachment 995046View attachment 995045View attachment 995044 plz help fdd2blk i think these are done plz help


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2010)

badr6969 said:


> View attachment 995051View attachment 995050View attachment 995049View attachment 995048View attachment 995047View attachment 995046View attachment 995045View attachment 995044 plz help fdd2blk i think these are done plz help


are they flushed? they look pretty much done.


----------



## suprablaski (Jun 15, 2010)

also look like they were grown in 08' ;-p


----------



## badr6969 (Jun 15, 2010)

yes i have stop giving them stuff two weeks ago and only been giving it water since then . and i know my camera say 2008 had to put new batterys in it. is that what u mean by flushed


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2010)

badr6969 said:


> yes i have stop giving them stuff two weeks ago and only been giving it water since then . and i know my camera say 2008 had to put new batterys in it. is that what u mean by flushed


yeah, you should be all good. 2 or 3 more days, if you need time to make room/prep for harvest, will be fine as well.


----------



## merrijane (Jun 15, 2010)

badr6969 said:


> View attachment 995051View attachment 995050View attachment 995049View attachment 995048View attachment 995047View attachment 995046View attachment 995045View attachment 995044 plz help fdd2blk i think these are done plz help


yes they look done to me


----------



## Blunted247 (Jun 16, 2010)

i read the intro of the thread but u didnt mention the best temp n humidity for the dry? and how about soaking my roots in water for 2 days in the dark to pull out all of the chlorophyl and then chop n hang???? also should i closely trim the buds right away or wait until dry??? i heard that when u trim it loses the smell of the bud releasing all the terpenes?

i d k....just lookn for some input.....im about to dry up some WR ...2 diff phenotypes...so im tryin to get the best end result as possible...they are my babies!!! lol


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jun 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> first grow and you already got sucked into early harvesting.
> 
> it's not ripe until it's golden. you lose NONE of the high by waiting. pot does NOT get weaker if you let it go longer. you will not "fuck it up" by letting it RIPEN.
> 
> kinda the point i was trying to get across on post #1.


I agree with ya on that.. however, isn't it said.. that when a cannabis plant is at its full ripeness it should be cut down and harvested? I've read that, if you let the plant go past its "prime" for too long, I've read that doing this can cause the THC to convert into other less desirable chemicals. Is that true? I've never experienced it.. just have read about it here and there.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> I agree with ya on that.. however, isn't it said.. that when a cannabis plant is at its full ripeness it should be cut down and harvested? I've read that, if you let the plant go past its "prime" for too long, I've read that doing this can cause the THC to convert into other less desirable chemicals. Is that true? I've never experienced it.. just have read about it here and there.


i've let plants go until they died. funny thing, i still got just as high. 

can you really convince yourself that pot is no good if it grows too long? if it does break down, it breaks down into CBD's. cannabis has more than one active ingredient. most of them are DESIRABLE.

i have NEVER seen, nor smoked "over ripened" bud. if someone can show me some it may help.


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 16, 2010)

lol, ive never heard of such. letting the plant just naturally expire. May have to do that someday.

Everywhere i look i see the "window theory", 5 days or so of peak primeness. great thread btw.


----------



## gwhunran (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a nice 6 rack stainless steel dehydrator that can be set to 90degrees F. Would it cause me any problems to run the buds in the dehydrator for some time and go straight to the jars. I was hoping with its temps set to 90 and have a fan pulling the air out would work great as long as I didn[t dry it too much. Opinion?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> lol, ive never heard of such. letting the plant just naturally expire. May have to do that someday.
> 
> Everywhere i look i see the "window theory", 5 days or so of peak primeness. great thread btw.


5 days. lolz


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2010)

gwhunran said:


> I have a nice 6 rack stainless steel dehydrator that can be set to 90degrees F. Would it cause me any problems to run the buds in the dehydrator for some time and go straight to the jars. I was hoping with its temps set to 90 and have a fan pulling the air out would work great as long as I didn[t dry it too much. Opinion?


i prefer a slow dry myself. it gives the green time to break down. i think quick drying can lock in some of that undesirable greenness.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jun 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i've let plants go until they died. funny thing, i still got just as high.
> 
> can you really convince yourself that pot is no good if it grows too long? if it does break down, it breaks down into CBD's. cannabis has more than one active ingredient. most of them are DESIRABLE.
> 
> i have NEVER seen, nor smoked "over ripened" bud. if someone can show me some it may help.


No, well.. what I meant was.. that I've read quite a few articles from books where they state that.. leaving buds on the plant that are ripe, instead of picking them like you should probably go ahead and do.. but leaving them to continue in the flowering process.. instead of picking them when they're at their highest ripeness point.. leaving them to flower for more days will just make the THC breakdown into other less desirable chemicals. Like CBD and such..

That's what I was trying to say actually. Broke down into a summary.. THC will begin to breakdown and lose its potency.. and will also breakdown into other less desirable chemicals if left to flower.. past its harvest window. 

For example, lets say you have an 8 week indica. Well, if you were to let it flower for 10 weeks for example, that extra two weeks isn't doing any good for the buds. It's simply making the buds lose potency and making the THC in the trichs.. breakdown to less desirable chemicals that aren't as potent as the THC its self. 

Hope that cleared that up for anyone..

But yeah, I see what your saying fdd2blk. I just thought that CBD was a less potent chemical than THC was. I could be wrong I guess though.. nevermind. 

peace.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> No, well.. what I meant was.. that I've read quite a few articles from books where they state that.. leaving buds on the plant that are ripe, instead of picking them like you should probably go ahead and do.. but leaving them to continue in the flowering process.. instead of picking them when they're at their highest ripeness point.. leaving them to flower for more days will just make the THC breakdown into other less desirable chemicals. Like CBD and such..
> 
> That's what I was trying to say actually. Broke down into a summary.. THC will begin to breakdown and lose its potency.. and will also breakdown into other less desirable chemicals if left to flower.. past its harvest window.
> 
> ...



if there are white hairs anywhere then the bud is still growing. as long as the bud is still growing it is still producing NEW thc. THC that is not yet ripe.

THC breaks down into other chemicals. less desirable is a matter of opinion.

i have NEVER smoked over ripened pot. at least not over ripened pot that "went bad". 

CBD is responsible for the "body high". a very desirable effect sought out by medical patients such as myself. personally i enjoy being "stoned". it's why i do it.

it's all bullsh*t.


----------



## Apache (Jun 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> if there are white hairs anywhere then the bud is still growing. as long as the bud is still growing it is still producing NEW thc. THC that is not yet ripe.
> 
> THC breaks down into other chemicals. less desirable is a matter of opinion.
> 
> ...


Amen My brother


----------



## DobermanGuy (Jun 20, 2010)

Sift through the BS, and retain the gnitty gritty.

new growth


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> Sift through the BS, and retain the gnitty gritty.
> 
> new growth
> View attachment 1003318


hahaha, that plant is done.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Jun 24, 2010)

Right now i am looking into it but i thought i read some where that a really good place to cure is in a fridge, since its dark and cool.

Anyone else here this or do this ???

Been curing my harvest in the fridge for the last week and dam they look and smell incredible seriously. I have been opening the jars once or two times a day to make sure no moisture builds up but now i think the nugs are fine. The jar still does get moister on it on the outside but i don't believe any moisture is on the inside.

Long story short i dont really want to open my jars anymore unless i am going to grab something out of them, since every time i do it degrades a little and drys a little more. So should i be safe now just leaving them in there and not really checking on them for a month or when ever i need it again ??


----------



## husalife (Jun 27, 2010)

fdd can you post the picture of the huge plant in a small pot you grew...I saw this picture the other day

on a random post and haven't been able to find it again since. looked like a 10 gallon or less pot with a beautiful trich covered plant in it,

maybe it was about plants being root bound.. Thanks in advance. Be Easy


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2010)

husalife said:


> fdd can you post the picture of the huge plant in a small pot you grew...I saw this picture the other day
> 
> on a random post and haven't been able to find it again since. looked like a 10 gallon or less pot with a beautiful trich covered plant in it,
> 
> maybe it was about plants being root bound.. Thanks in advance. Be Easy


it's on my other, broken computer.


----------



## Stjohn17 (Jun 28, 2010)

Insane now my question is, what do you do with the leafs when your done with them?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2010)

Stjohn17 said:


> Insane now my question is, what do you do with the leafs when your done with them?


the big fan leaves go into the compost bin. the small resin covered leaves get made into bubble hash.


----------



## husalife (Jun 29, 2010)

Welll shit,... if anybody reading this has a copy or knows what thread I may find this picture let me know...

Not sure about the details of the plant or the pot size but its Puuurty


----------



## crazyMIman (Jun 29, 2010)

nice plants


----------



## Cap'n Jack (Jun 30, 2010)

I recognise that plumber and horse combo...
From a house in a more temperate climate.


----------



## Cap'n Jack (Jun 30, 2010)

To the calcium deficient dude.. 
Epsom salt...
And a copy of "Marijuana garden savers guide"


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jun 30, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> Sift through the BS, and retain the gnitty gritty.
> 
> new growth
> View attachment 1003318


Fucking beautiful man.. now thats a work of art right there if I've ever seen one. Absolutely beautiful man.. excellent job!

Nice!


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jun 30, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> if there are white hairs anywhere then the bud is still growing. as long as the bud is still growing it is still producing NEW thc. THC that is not yet ripe.
> 
> THC breaks down into other chemicals. less desirable is a matter of opinion.
> 
> ...



Thanks for clearing that up for me buddy. Appreciate that.. 

peace.


----------



## lovebubblehash (Jul 9, 2010)

have a lemon skunk plant flowering its nearly finished and notided little yellow banana shaped pistils coming out of buds . i seen an article that said sensimilia plants often try to pollenate therselves at late stages of flowering . and to just pull them off when u see them ? im confused and dont want to ripp things of the buds? need help its my first grow


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 9, 2010)

lovebubblehash said:


> have a lemon skunk plant flowering its nearly finished and notided little yellow banana shaped pistils coming out of buds . i seen an article that said sensimilia plants often try to pollenate therselves at late stages of flowering . and to just pull them off when u see them ? im confused and dont want to ripp things of the buds? need help its my first grow


little yellow bananas hold pollen. they are a bad thing at this point. being nearly finished though there is not much to be done about it. some people do pick them off. i never bother. you may end up with a few seeds. this won't be a problem, other than you will have a few seeds.


----------



## lovebubblehash (Jul 10, 2010)

i think the plant is finished the hairs are 70 percent brown/orange and can see crystals and buds are crispy and really strong smell i flower for 80 days i flushed it for 2 weeks 11 hours light 13 dark on 400 watt sodium and leaves are starting to go yellow and brown do you think i shud start snipping?


----------



## lovebubblehash (Jul 10, 2010)

will the bud be the same strength and does this mean its sex has changing?


----------



## citystars1117 (Jul 13, 2010)

My question is the first few pages he has the buds just like on a rope. first few times I grew I used a plastic bag and hung them inside of that....but when the dried they still where like a little wet and soggy. is there any real RIGHT way of doing this?


----------



## srdzl (Jul 14, 2010)

citystars1117 said:


> My question is the first few pages he has the buds just like on a rope. first few times I grew I used a plastic bag and hung them inside of that....but when the dried they still where like a little wet and soggy. is there any real RIGHT way of doing this?


NEVER ALLOW PLASTIC ANYTHING TO MAKE CONTACT WITH CANNABIS. (not yelling, just wanted to emphasize the importance of this) Plastic is statically charged easily, which gives it the nasty tendency to draw resin glands away from the flower upon contact. Anyone who has used a plastic bag to store cannabis has seen proof of this in the layer of cyristals that remain clinging to the sides. Many plastics are composed of polymers that can bind to resin glands--this becomes problematic when using plastics to perform extractions (especially sub-critical), and furthermore the storage of the extracted product (oil, bubble) in plastic vessels. It is also possible for certain polycarbonate plastics to leech chemicals which are potentially toxic--especially when torched. Plastic is also porous, allowing air penetration. Now you don't have to take my word for it, but from what I have seen, smelled, and tasted, the best bet is to leave the plastic at the store. Glass, glass, and glass. And quality glass too--old/cheap glass (while aesthetically/financially pleasing) may contain led, and although I cannot imagine temperatures rising high enough to allow the glass to leech led (while leaving the contents undamaged), who wants their meds around leds? Not me. Clean glass is the way to go in almost any situation pertaining to cannabis. 

There is no "RIGHT" way of doing anything...however there are the RIGHT qualities that must be achieved (which are detailed at the very beginning of this thread)...and one way not to achieve them would be...using plastic!

Fdd2blk...your drying/curing principals are very similar to mine. I begin curing as soon as you can smoke it, yet the stem is still bendy/stringy. This is when the jars come out...the first several weeks of which is extremely labor intensive...mainly because I have found the best results from using the pint size jars...lol I know, this gets even worse because this is what I do...it sounds like way too much work, but this is the only way I have found to achieve an end result that literally looks as shiny as the moment it came off the plant. Every two hours (give or take based on the rate of sweating which is determined by smell/appearance/feel), jars open, buds VERY delicately removed and placed VERY delicately on GLASS surface in a dark, dry environment...there they sit for 15-30 min, again depending on rate of sweat...I like to sweep my nose over the table, and once the "green" chlorophylly smell has faded along with all other initial jar opening burst scents, back in the jar they go in alternate order...and this goes on for the first week to week and a half or so, all depending on feel/smell mostly...after a point, the appearance is unreliable as a gauge to tell you where you're at...because you can literally watch the crystals swell up, then shrink down, then swell even bigger...basically its always changing until you're finished. After the initial week or so of painstaking care not to knock off any trichs or leave any stuck on the glass (I do this by being SOOO delicate when replacing the nugs in jars), I tone it down to every 4 or 5 hours for a week or so, and then to twice a day, and by the 5th week I'm ready to do this once a day...once the buds are somewhat consistently crispy throughout, I will stop replacing them so frequently and simply "burp" the jar for literally a few seconds just to replace the air (which must be dry). By the 6th or 7th week of this bullshit, I have a product that shines like fucking diamonds. I mean the trichs get gigantic, stay solid, and literally look as shiny as they were on the plant. And then to maintain this I store in a cool, dark place, and really don't even have to bother replacing the air more than once every 3-5 days, if that. 

NOW I know what you're thinking...I am crazy and have too much time on my hands. Maybe so, but I'm the only one I know who puts this extreme level of care into curing/preserving...and I'm also the only one I know who can get the buds the way I get them...despite having explained in detail my method to EVERYONE I KNOW (who would be worth explaining it to). So that's what brings me here with this long winded spiel about curing...I figure there MUST be others out there who see the value in all this??? 

Because here is what all this prevents and here is what I don't have an answer to. Ok going to do my best to explain this...you know when bud has been packaged for awhile, even in glass, it gets that dark, fuzzy appearance...its kinda moldy looking, but not mold...its like something bad starts happening to the trichs when the bud is neglected...it basically goes bad...happens because it wasn't properly cured. Ok here is a pic I found as an example...and this is a perfect example because its not as bad as it could be...BUT its something someone is proudly displaying as a trophy bud. http://www.gardenscure.com/420/attachments/latest-news/232602d1208476820-medical-marijuana-delivery-service-makes-debut-resized-gdp.jpg

Well, looks like fucking shwag to me. See all the fuzzy strands where the trichs used to be??? What happened to them??? What is this phenomenon? I have seen it a millions effing times, in dispensaries in CA and CO. I don't know if the trichs get older and this is how they start looking or what...BUT I do know that if ever I am so unfortunate and desperate to smoke something like that, I am quickly reminded of how useless it is to smoke something that doesn't sparkle. Anyway, do you know what is happening and how to explain it scientifically? I don't, and it makes me feel like I'm taking crazy pills when other people don't seem to see a problem with this. When cannabis isn't properly preserved/maintained, it loses its medicinal value and becomes (in my opinion) toxic. Please give me some scientific ammo to use as I try to educate others about the importance of applying the same painstaking focus on curing as cultivating.

Sorry about how long this was...this is my first post ever in this forum, or any forum online. I have always avoided them...anyway if I should repost this as a new thread because of its length or whatever, please let me know...this is an issue that's super important to me as the more I see of the medical scene the more concerned I am about the future success of mmj...

Thanks.


----------



## 7thtoker (Jul 17, 2010)

your curing method is making me some seriously fruity delicious bud. ty OP


----------



## automon (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey, I just wanted to give sum credit to you FDD, this thread is helpful!


----------



## automon (Jul 20, 2010)

While i am here.. I just would like some more experienced view on my 3 plants.. They are nearing i am sure. But i am not sure when.. 

First plant:  

Second plant: 
Third plant: 

thnx


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2010)

automon said:


> While i am here.. I just would like some more experienced view on my 3 plants.. They are nearing i am sure. But i am not sure when..
> 
> First plant: View attachment 1055394View attachment 1055395
> 
> ...




looks really good. i'd say another 2 weeks or so.


----------



## automon (Jul 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks really good. i'd say another 2 weeks or so.


Thanks. They do even look better in real life. The trichomes look coudy but i don't see a major amber color yet. I am now at precisely 8 weeks and the target was 9 weeks so.. wait.. patience. 

The funny thing is realy that the 3 plants all look different and behave different too. Isn't that fantastic. Will they finish together.....

Oh by the way, maybe you know.. I expect actually a period of rain coming soon, as the weather has been very sunny lately. Will that be harmfull for the ripening buds, or is it no problem. I can put the plants inside, but not much sun there you see.


----------



## KNUCKLES420 (Jul 20, 2010)

How do you cure a very large amount with out using plastic


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2010)

KNUCKLES420 said:


> How do you cure a very large amount with out using plastic


turkey bags.


----------



## Farmer Dee (Jul 21, 2010)

How long does this all take from the time the bud is cut to the time it is marketable? Thanks for the great tutorial.


----------



## husalife (Jul 21, 2010)

automon said:


> Thanks. They do even look better in real life. The trichomes look coudy but i don't see a major amber color yet. I am now at precisely 8 weeks and the target was 9 weeks so.. wait.. patience.
> 
> The funny thing is realy that the 3 plants all look different and behave different too. Isn't that fantastic. Will they finish together.....
> 
> Oh by the way, maybe you know.. I expect actually a period of rain coming soon, as the weather has been very sunny lately. Will that be harmfull for the ripening buds, or is it no problem. I can put the plants inside, but not much sun there you see.



Im not FDD but just wanted to let you know you should watch for mold in your ripening buds if it comes a good rain.

Its hard for that water to get out of the inside of a dense nug and it will mold. Try to keep the buds dry if you can help it.

Not the end of the world if it does rain on them, just give them a gentle "very gentle" shake to help get that moister out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2010)

Farmer Dee said:


> How long does this all take from the time the bud is cut to the time it is marketable? Thanks for the great tutorial.



depending on drying conditions it could be a week to 10 days from harvest to smokability.


----------



## automon (Jul 21, 2010)

husalife said:


> Im not FDD but just wanted to let you know you should watch for mold in your ripening buds if it comes a good rain.
> 
> Its hard for that water to get out of the inside of a dense nug and it will mold. Try to keep the buds dry if you can help it.
> 
> Not the end of the world if it does rain on them, just give them a gentle "very gentle" shake to help get that moister out.


Thanks for the reply. I see what you mean, i used to do that weeks ago when there was some rain. With the bigger buds is less easy to shake but i will remember the advise. They are realy booming now, dense buds with beatifull big 'ovaries'.


----------



## widdow sensation (Jul 21, 2010)

great thread bro keep up the good work very useful


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jul 21, 2010)

automon said:


> While i am here.. I just would like some more experienced view on my 3 plants.. They are nearing i am sure. But i am not sure when..
> 
> First plant: View attachment 1055394View attachment 1055395
> 
> ...


Once again, the PROPER WAY TO CHECK to see if your PLANTS ARE READY (and yeah, I am yelling) is to USE a magnifying glass or scope.. to check the COLOR of the TRICHS. This is the PROPER way to CHECK your PLANTS.. to see when they're actually READY for HARVESTING.

I'm going to spoil you.. with a nice little diagram that shows exactly what I'm talking about.. and it also shows/gives you an idea of the best times to harvest.. and what kind of high the bud will produce.. if cut at that exact time.

Enjoy! Diagram is posted below. Your welcome.

View attachment 1057074


----------



## automon (Jul 21, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> Once again, the PROPER WAY TO CHECK to see if your PLANTS ARE READY (and yeah, I am yelling) is to USE a magnifying glass or scope.. to check the COLOR of the TRICHS. This is the PROPER way to CHECK your PLANTS.. to see when they're actually READY for HARVESTING.
> 
> I'm going to spoil you.. with a nice little diagram that shows exactly what I'm talking about.. and it also shows/gives you an idea of the best times to harvest.. and what kind of high the bud will produce.. if cut at that exact time.
> 
> ...


Well thanks for letting me know, but im checking the trichomes allready for 4 weeks with a magn. glass  Not to worry there. If you paid attention to what i say in my grow journal, they are cloudy, but not a lot of amber.
The diagramn you show i noticed before too.
No need to shout, thanks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> Once again, the PROPER WAY TO CHECK to see if your PLANTS ARE READY (and yeah, I am yelling) is to USE a magnifying glass or scope.. to check the COLOR of the TRICHS. This is the PROPER way to CHECK your PLANTS.. to see when they're actually READY for HARVESTING.
> 
> I'm going to spoil you.. with a nice little diagram that shows exactly what I'm talking about.. and it also shows/gives you an idea of the best times to harvest.. and what kind of high the bud will produce.. if cut at that exact time.
> 
> ...



your post is EVERYTHING this thread is NOT about.

fail.


----------



## KNUCKLES420 (Jul 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> turkey bags.


I thought turkey bags were plastic, and thank you fdd2blk for taking the time toanswering my question.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2010)

KNUCKLES420 said:


> I thought turkey bags were plastic, and thank you fdd2blk for taking the time toanswering my question.


they are a different type of plastic.


----------



## Cali chronic (Jul 21, 2010)

and BTW waiting for Amber with tight packed buds outside or in a un-controlled temp environment huge chance of Mold. I am now on the cloudy tris and burnt hairs flush program the last 2 harvests the last month was spotty molded stuff I did not know was going on under the packed clusters. They looked clean at trim, wash and cut time, however after a week of drying----went to finish trimming and threw 1/2 out easy. So before you try for perfect ripeness think about what you just read. My resource is experience as well as the Bible agrees with increasing your chances of fungus by waiting till Amber--unless you can waram the room up and suck the moisture out---yes I did foliage spray with Copper Fungacide and used some Montery fungus for prevention at cycle switch from veg to flower... still got me though. 
Sulphur Pot anyone?


----------



## automon (Jul 22, 2010)

Cali chronic said:


> and BTW waiting for Amber with tight packed buds outside or in a un-controlled temp environment huge chance of Mold. I am now on the cloudy tris and burnt hairs flush program the last 2 harvests the last month was spotty molded stuff I did not know was going on under the packed clusters. They looked clean at trim, wash and cut time, however after a week of drying----went to finish trimming and threw 1/2 out easy. So before you try for perfect ripeness think about what you just read. My resource is experience as well as the Bible agrees with increasing your chances of fungus by waiting till Amber--unless you can waram the room up and suck the moisture out---yes I did foliage spray with Copper Fungacide and used some Montery fungus for prevention at cycle switch from veg to flower... still got me though.
> Sulphur Pot anyone?


This is exactly the situation i am in now. I am at 8.5 weeks and very close to chopping. The weather is changing to grizzly rain and humidity. The plants where wet when i returned today from work, and gave the plants a good shake. What i fear is that in between the buds the tiny amount of water cannot excape... I am in the middle here now. I am seeing nice cloudy trichs with here and there an amber one. Should i chop before i can expect more rain.. hmmm


----------



## Carribean Blue (Jul 23, 2010)

instead of a glass jar could you cure in a oak barrle to add another dimention of flavour. Just wondering as i am all about flavor and quality


----------



## DJMello (Jul 23, 2010)

Excellent post. +rep


----------



## srdzl (Jul 23, 2010)

Carribean Blue said:


> instead of a glass jar could you cure in a oak barrle to add another dimention of flavour. Just wondering as i am all about flavor and quality


personal recommendation would be no. too many variables--size/condition/light and/or air permeability of barrel (and seals) is far more of a headache than a sterile glass jar--the internal/external environment of which can be controlled easily. this is not to say that an oak barrel could not be an effective curing vessel--if you consider the following--1) oak is extremely dense, reducing its permeability to air, but increasing its ability to retain moisture. one would have to ensure the the barrel was dry, as well as its surroundings. also--using a large oak barrel would suggest the contents would match the size...meaning a lot of moisture being released into the oak...perhaps enough to establish bacterial/fungal cultures...2) organic materials (like wood and cannabis) can be an excellent arena for mold and bacteria culture. once a culture has become established, in let's say a barrel, it would require thorough UV treatment along with other remedial techniques that could possibly compromise the integrity of the barrel's internal environment...ultimately impractical. 3) has the barrel been crafted by a tradesman skilled in the art of barrel making? i'm not an expert, but as a kid i definitely got dragged to one of those early settler town recreation bullshits, and when i saw someone making a barrel i realized that my future would probably not involve this practice. point being its gotta be a quality barrel, or else the seals may not be air tight. 4) how big of a barrel are you talking here? i mean if you're thinking standard bourbon barrel size...i recognize the appeal of the convenience of accomplishing that much in just one vessel...BUT...have you ever stuck your hand into a huge pile of wet grass or hay? unless you've worked on a farm or golf course or as a landscaper, probably not. if you had, however, you would find that while the outer layer of the pile is dry and air-temperature, the deeper you go, the hotter and wetter it gets. this is composting...in other words, rotting...maybe what you want to do with grass clippings, but not the kind of grass we're talking about...

SO, i don't think an oak barrel would be an effective vessel with which to CURE bud. however...once the cure is close to complete, i could conceive using a new, dry, small (no bigger than a gallon) oak barrel to finish curing. the oak would continue to draw moisture from the buds and may not even have to be opened at all because of its moisture absorbent properties as well as its breathability. it would be best, though, once desired results are achieved, to replace in glass jars in order to maintain the condition/quality of bud...using a barrel for storage could lead to over-drying...a concept which has almost no meaning to me, except it is possible to have bud so dry that it literally turns to dust...which is not desired. considering though that if you are in a climate with high levels of humidity, keeping it in the oak barrel may be the only way to prevent the bud from becoming JUNK.

try it out, i think i will...just not for the entirety of the curing process.

could someone tell me...am i not supposed to respond to questions like that since this is not my thread? i've been following it to see if there were any responses to earlier posts i made, and when i see a question i find it hard to resist giving my two cents and rambling on about something i love...sorry if i'm not acting in accord with forum etiquette...please let me know if i'm not so i don't continue to be an ass (not that it will help but at least i won't post where i'm not supposed to anymore)


----------



## krazyjoey (Jul 26, 2010)

High fdd2blk, 
Hoping you could help with finishing...
picture of girl.. end of week 7.. 
Thanks for Soild Information..
kj


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2010)

krazyjoey said:


> High fdd2blk,
> Hoping you could help with finishing...
> picture of girl.. end of week 7.. View attachment 1065296
> Thanks for Soild Information..
> kj


send that to me, i'll take care of it for you. 

looks about done, maybe another week.


----------



## krazyjoey (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for the help. fdd2blk and Subcool are the bomb.. making my 1st grow ever 'really simple'.. this is a supersoil grow.. 
I followed sub's recipe to the letter, and I will follow your "fantastic tutorial" to the letter as well! Thanks to all who share their knowledge.
This is a medical grow for cancer patients and such.. I really can't take any credit here.. just followed the instructions.. "ha ha"!!
Thanks fdd!!! kj


----------



## juandan (Jul 27, 2010)

fdd2blk could you please have a look at this bud I think its gone hermie, I just noticed a few yellow pistels if thats what you call them, coming out on some of the buds, if you look at the top of the photo you can see what mean, if it has gone hermie what should do? your help is appreciated


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 27, 2010)

juandan said:


> fdd2blk could you please have a look at this bud I think its gone hermie, I just noticed a few yellow pistels if thats what you call them, coming out on some of the buds, if you look at the top of the photo you can see what mean, if it has gone hermie what should do? your help is appreciatedView attachment 1067166


looks like male pods to me as well. kind of a tough call at this point. i often let them finish and then pick out the seeds, or make oil out of it.


----------



## juandan (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for your help and advice, I'm glad I don't have to throw it away, your reply has cheered me up

one more question please, do I remove all the hermie bits or can I just leave then


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 27, 2010)

juandan said:


> Thanks for your help and advice, I'm glad I don't have to throw it away, your reply has cheered me up
> 
> one more question please, do I remove all the hermie bits or can I just leave then


wouldn't hurt to remove them, if you can.


----------



## juandan (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for your help, much appreciated


----------



## juandan (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, will the hermie pollenate my other plants? there seems to be allot of Conflicting advice,


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2010)

juandan said:


> Hi, will the hermie pollenate my other plants? there seems to be allot of Conflicting advice,


yes, it is possible.


----------



## automon (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Fdd2blk,

Can i ask you about these plants? I had three plants (same age) and chopped one allmost a week ago but left the other two untouched. I remembered that you mentioned a little more time. I made a few pics and they look nice and mature, the buds are really firm and thick (more then the one i chopped allready). The trichs stay white, don't see a lot of amber. So here goes.. Should i wait or chop chop? I also ask because the next week will be very rainy and i don't know if that is nice... Thanks in advance.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2010)

automon said:


> Hi Fdd2blk,
> 
> Can i ask you about these plants? I had three plants (same age) and chopped one allmost a week ago but left the other two untouched. I remembered that you mentioned a little more time. I made a few pics and they look nice and mature, the buds are really firm and thick (more then the one i chopped allready). The trichs stay white, don't see a lot of amber. So here goes.. Should i wait or chop chop? I also ask because the next week will be very rainy and i don't know if that is nice... Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 1070472View attachment 1070473View attachment 1070474


they look really close. maybe wait until the rain comes, then chop them.


----------



## automon (Jul 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> they look really close. maybe wait until the rain comes, then chop them.


Thanks for the look Fdd. I think it is allready gonna start tonight, looking at the radar and the forecast, so i chopped few hours ago the most mature one.  Spend two hours trimming, and just smoked the ball of sticky scissor hash.. *ggtsjingg* 
Anyway, the first chopped plant has shrunk now to minute buds.. so, yes that was chopped too early. I am thinking of turning that one into hash, by desolving it into a jar of isopropyl alcohol.
The trimmed buds from this second plant are MUCH fatter, so thanks again for the advise not to chop early.


----------



## krazyjoey (Aug 1, 2010)

End of eighth week.. like your thoughts fdd2blk.. thanks again! kj


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2010)

krazyjoey said:


> View attachment 1075979View attachment 1075978View attachment 1075975
> View attachment 1075971
> End of eighth week.. like your thoughts fdd2blk.. thanks again! kj


you gotta kill that mildew before you go any further.


----------



## punkxz28 (Aug 1, 2010)

What about these? First try: White Berry, Day 47, been flushing my mini Hempy for 11 days....
Thanks! View attachment 1076007View attachment 1076009


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2010)

punkxz28 said:


> What about these? First try: White Berry, Day 47, been flushing my mini Hempy for 11 days....
> Thanks! View attachment 1076007View attachment 1076009



looks perfect. i'd give it one more week.


----------



## Grizzdude (Aug 2, 2010)

That damn mildew, I have seen this on a leaf the other day, what do you suggest?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> That damn mildew, I have seen this on a leaf the other day, what do you suggest?


that's a tough question, being this close to finishing. i haven't dealt with mildew much lately so i'm not sure what to suggest.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey fdd, you dont mind if i post some of this info up when people ask about when to harvest and if its time, do you? I always clearly say i didnt write it and that its from your harvest tutorial. I find myself reffering people to it many times a day and realized i never thought to ask you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2010)

i don't care. 

thank you for asking.


----------



## Amy112kg (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi mind if i ask a quick question .... had my girl since april cut her today im just abit worry'd ive done her to soon .... most ov her hairs where brown and starting to go darker so i really had no choice what do u think ???? .. ive got a smaller girl which i think will be ready in a couple days will post pic ov her lateView attachment 1084370r as camera m.i.a .  i didnt use lights to grow her just good old sun light and a little babybio .... thnx in advance xView attachment 1084368


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2010)

Amy112kg said:


> Hi mind if i ask a quick question .... had my girl since april cut her today im just abit worry'd ive done her to soon .... most ov her hairs where brown and starting to go darker so i really had no choice what do u think ???? .. ive got a smaller girl which i think will be ready in a couple days will post pic ov her lateView attachment 1084370r as camera m.i.a .  i didnt use lights to grow her just good old sun light and a little babybio .... thnx in advance xView attachment 1084368


that looks really good. i'd say it looks done.


----------



## Amy112kg (Aug 6, 2010)

ok cool thnx for the help got a little worry'd another quick question really sorry but what do u think is the best way to dry it out .. ive got it hanging in a cool dark place atm . how long do i leave it there for and do u think i should do the jar thing u where on about and btw ur buds look fantastic if u dnt mind me askin how much did u get in total ... x


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2010)

Amy112kg said:


> ok cool thnx for the help got a little worry'd another quick question really sorry but what do u think is the best way to dry it out .. ive got it hanging in a cool dark place atm . how long do i leave it there for and do u think i should do the jar thing u where on about and btw ur buds look fantastic if u dnt mind me askin how much did u get in total ... x


i hang mine for 5 to 8 days and then put them in jars. check the jars daily and leave them open to allow any developed moisture to dry out.


----------



## Amy112kg (Aug 7, 2010)

oo fantastic thanks alot for the help had a long hard road with my girls and i cnt wait for the finish's product lol xx


----------



## jAKEs BAKeD (Aug 9, 2010)

View attachment 1088966View attachment 1088965first timer what you guys think? sitiva dom<


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2010)

jAKEs BAKeD said:


> View attachment 1088966View attachment 1088965first timer what you guys think? sitiva dom<


looks good. i'd trim off all that leaf though.


----------



## SB Garlic (Aug 9, 2010)

How many days before harvest do you cut out nutes? Also do you stop watering for a certain amount of days before harvest or anything?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> How many days before harvest do you cut out nutes? Also do you stop watering for a certain amount of days before harvest or anything?


i try to cut out nutes about 2 weeks before harvest. i don't do anything special at harvest time. i usually harvest over a few day period. just because i'm lazy.


----------



## LIAMGREENFINGER (Aug 11, 2010)

great thread man exactly what you need to know for a good cure i will certainly be following your advice!!! great pics great info fair play happy growing comrade!!! peace


----------



## greenjambo (Aug 12, 2010)

Just at the stage where I just sat for over an hour trimming! Popped my cut down Nug's and got them in jars! You know when you said do this when the weed is smoke-able and the stems bend but dont snap, when i was trimming the small crystel leaves i could pull them and they wer still damp to peel off, is that too soon to jar them? Another night in a cardboard box first? Nothing worse than growing some dank smelling, sticky well grew weed then loose all smell and taste through not drying it right!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 12, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> Just at the stage where I just sat for over an hour trimming! Popped my cut down Nug's and got them in jars! You know when you said do this when the weed is smoke-able and the stems bend but dont snap, when i was trimming the small crystel leaves i could pull them and they wer still damp to peel off, is that too soon to jar them? Another night in a cardboard box first? Nothing worse than growing some dank smelling, sticky well grew weed then loose all smell and taste through not drying it right!


i'd let it dry a little more if it's still damp.


----------



## reefacheefa (Aug 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd let it dry a little more if it's still damp.


definately. unless you like moldy buds


----------



## SB Garlic (Aug 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i try to cut out nutes about 2 weeks before harvest. i don't do anything special at harvest time. i usually harvest over a few day period. just because i'm lazy.


Ok so what about flushing? Whats the time frame on that?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 12, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> Ok so what about flushing? Whats the time frame on that?


that is my flushing.


----------



## SB Garlic (Aug 12, 2010)

lol ty bro. this is my 2nd ever grow, so unsure on some things still


----------



## greenjambo (Aug 13, 2010)

I recently heard that you flush 3 x the the water cappacity the pot your'r using, and dont need to do this over a couple weeks! My mate takes his to bath tub and puts shower on look-warm water and keeps flushing till the plastic tub he does it in has the aquired amount of water flushed through, then let it dry out. But I Still Flush for 2 weeks, one with Mollasses and last week just water, Then let her dry right out (checking the weight of pot will tell you). Last thing you want to do is water your Plants before Harvest!


----------



## juicy j mack (Aug 13, 2010)

so im gettin down to the last weeks again and i got a quick question.. should i cut out nutes 100% the last 7-10 days or should i follow the general hyrdo nute feeding schedual for "ripening" and feed 1 tsp / gallon bloom and 1tsp/gal liquidkool bloom?


----------



## juicy j mack (Aug 13, 2010)

and if anybody has any useful info on flushing products like general hydros "florakleen" or humbolts "royal flush" id appreciate it


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 13, 2010)

thanks guys made interesting reading - first time i have made it to budding - and they surprised me while i was away on holiday! I'm sooo excited wooo! lol


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 13, 2010)

Fdd, I have 2 weeks to go and have noticed a mite infestation on the lower leaves.

Do I a) harvest now before they take hold
b) clean leaves with sponge and mite killer solution
c) do nothing, it's two weeks and it's no great threat

Can mites affect the potency of my bud at all?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2010)

ROBinBKK said:


> Fdd, I have 2 weeks to go and have noticed a mite infestation on the lower leaves.
> 
> Do I a) harvest now before they take hold
> b) clean leaves with sponge and mite killer solution
> ...



i've blown them off with compressed air before.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Aug 13, 2010)

hey fdd, your the most successful and knowledgable grower i know on here, could you tell me how you feel about this statement?
"idk but supplement every day about an hour with a reptile uv lamp and you can increase thc, also you can force stress in the last few weeks by giving them really cold water or poking the stem with a thumbtack and it will increase thc. "


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2010)

darkdestruction420 said:


> hey fdd, your the most successful and knowledgable grower i know on here, could you tell me how you feel about this statement?
> "idk but supplement every day about an hour with a reptile uv lamp and you can increase thc, also you can force stress in the last few weeks by giving them really cold water or poking the stem with a thumbtack and it will increase thc. "



i was falling for the UV lamp until i got to the thumbtack part. you almost got me.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Aug 13, 2010)

i know lol, people will believe the craziest things about growing sometimes.


----------



## lookin4info (Aug 14, 2010)

hey everone....i just started a new thread with a question about how close i am to harvesting..im a first-timer. i didnt wanna bomb-bard this forum with my post and its replies so can you guys please check the thread and respond. there are pictures posted as well. any help would be greatly appreciated

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/357874-first-time-about-harvest-have.html#post4515745


----------



## lookin4info (Aug 14, 2010)

woops forgot the link to the thread:
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/357874-first-time-about-harvest-have.html#post4515745


----------



## igrowsensi (Aug 17, 2010)

Its been a treat watching her grow! Now I don't have the best set up and didn't want to drop a lot of cash since its first and I wanted to just get my feet wet so to speak. Anyways I was hoping you might be able to help me out? I'm still trying to figure out how to upload pictures so hopefully I can get them on here soon


----------



## vic? (Aug 19, 2010)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm I can still smell that bud from here. . . . . Lovely!


----------



## craigb4u (Aug 21, 2010)

moisture can be a welcome thing! after dried I take an atomizer (like a perfume sprayer) and lightly coat about an ounce. I then put in into a small tin can and leave it in a dark damp place for about 1-2 weeks or until it has a light coat of mold ( yes mold) then I take it and stir it a few times and let it cook once more (couple of days) then it needs a little dry time and presto .. black mertha ! ready for the doobie. wow psychedelic momma, I coming home!!


----------



## srdzl (Aug 22, 2010)

craigb4u said:


> moisture can be a welcome thing! after dried I take an atomizer (like a perfume sprayer) and lightly coat about an ounce. I then put in into a small tin can and leave it in a dark damp place for about 1-2 weeks or until it has a light coat of mold ( yes mold) then I take it and stir it a few times and let it cook once more (couple of days) then it needs a little dry time and presto .. black mertha ! ready for the doobie. wow psychedelic momma, I coming home!!


I would recommend that you stop this. Moisture/mold...never welcome. It sounds like you're culturing enough mold on your bud to cause some seriously adverse health effects. If you continue to do this, you will develop fungal infections in your mouth, throat, lungs...they will then spread systemically. Your immune system will become compromised, rendering you defenseless against any sort of opportunistic pathogen. Basically, consistently ingesting mold will make you very sick, if it hasn't already. It appears that your are aware it is in fact mold that you are culturing, and consciously smoking it...if you ever furnish your meds to others, I hope you inform them that you are deliberately smoking mold so that they may decide for themselves whether or not to compromise their health...hopefully now that you are informed you will cut this out and inform anyone else that you might have told to do this that it is a very bad idea.


----------



## djruiner (Aug 22, 2010)

i guess he has never heard of bud rot...hell i wont even spray anything on my flowering plants,especially not a harvested one


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Aug 22, 2010)

djruiner said:


> i guess he has never heard of bud rot...hell i wont even spray anything on my flowering plants,especially not a harvested one


I'll second that!


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Aug 22, 2010)

I shouldnt have looked at those pics. Now I really cant wait till harvest time.


----------



## JimiLL (Aug 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the leaves with resin get saved for bubble hash. the big fan leaves go into the compost bin. i burn the stalks.


Might want to watch burning the waste... Multi million dollar operation here in jersey went down for just that. They were moving lots of grandaddy purps


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 26, 2010)

JimiLL said:


> Might want to watch burning the waste... Multi million dollar operation here in jersey went down for just that. They were moving lots of grandaddy purps


i'm not really doing anything illegal so i don't really have to worry.


----------



## thewiseman (Aug 26, 2010)

Is it ok to store the buds in the refridgerater?


----------



## hammy32 (Aug 26, 2010)

fdd so when you trim up and hang to dry approx. how long? understanding bud density will play apart. Going from hanging to jars again approx. how long do you cure for in jars? That is the process that gets the "Homegrown" taste out right.

Hey another great Thread.Thanks for your input.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 26, 2010)

hammy32 said:


> fdd so when you trim up and hang to dry approx. how long? understanding bud density will play apart. Going from hanging to jars again approx. how long do you cure for in jars? That is the process that gets the "Homegrown" taste out right.
> 
> Hey another great Thread.Thanks for your input.


hang for a week or so. however long it takes for it to dry. it stays in the jars until it gets smoked.


----------



## SB Garlic (Aug 27, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where i can buy a little microscope to look at trichomes?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 28, 2010)

ebay.......


----------



## big20 (Aug 31, 2010)

whatis the ideal temp for the line dry? thanks


----------



## TooSober (Aug 31, 2010)

I want my finished product to be firm but spongey. I don't really like DRY weed. My first harvest, I hung in the closet for like a week till they were crispy, and the stem was very close to the point where it snapped like a twig. I then jar cured in a dark, cool place for 2 weeks... I wasn't impressed. The buds were potent, but still smelled too much like cutgrass, and were too dry for my liking. 

What could I have done wrong? I REALLY want this harvest to be right. Not just get smokable pot, but I wanna be impressed.


----------



## Bynk (Sep 1, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> Can anyone tell me where i can buy a little microscope to look at trichomes?


http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2179604

$12.49


----------



## steelergln (Sep 1, 2010)

anyone have a good easy recipe for newbies making hash out of the trike leaves? I don't have screens for bubble hash, anyone with a suggestion would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TooSober (Sep 1, 2010)

I usually use the QWISO method. Works great. Just be patient during the drying. Don't use a heater, and when you think it's dry, wait even longer. 

Just do a search for QWISO. I don't wanna turn this harvest thread into a hash tutorial.


----------



## steelergln (Sep 1, 2010)

TooSober said:


> I usually use the QWISO method. Works great. Just be patient during the drying. Don't use a heater, and when you think it's dry, wait even longer.
> 
> Just do a search for QWISO. I don't wanna turn this harvest thread into a hash tutorial.


thanks dude


----------



## doctorwizzy (Sep 1, 2010)

first timer...got 7 puppies goin, just wondering how much longer you think..


----------



## big20 (Sep 2, 2010)

TooSober said:


> I usually use the QWISO method. Works great. Just be patient during the drying. Don't use a heater, and when you think it's dry, wait even longer.
> 
> Just do a search for QWISO. I don't wanna turn this harvest thread into a hash tutorial.





im with you brother, sister, or ....... i want my sweet looking buds not to get baked in my dry room and take on fans not direct im looking at a 10x10 area
but it gets kinda stuffy i can work with that but i want to know an ideal temp not to fry em what do you guys think 

AND PLEASE TALK BOUT HASH IN THE HASH SECTION PLEASE


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok so I just started my flushing period, I used 3x pot volume of purified drinking water. Now do I do this just once then continue regular water with purified water until harvest?


----------



## hammy32 (Sep 2, 2010)

10th week outdoors. Chem-dawg bagseed.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> Ok so I just started my flushing period, I used 3x pot volume of purified drinking water. Now do I do this just once then continue regular water with purified water until harvest?


just water with plain water for 10 or more days. no need to flood them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

hammy32 said:


> 10th week outdoors. Chem-dawg bagseed.



looks like 3 more weeks.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 2, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> just water with plain water for 10 or more days. no need to flood them.


lol just put like 12 gallons thru a 5 gallon plant. Guess I will stop now and just water normally


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 2, 2010)

Cool fdd... finishing up my dwc now, there on plain water now.I measured the ec today and it read 0.2, is that the chems coming out of the plant? If so do i wait till its 0 on ec before chop? Im new to Dwc. Heres a pic of her ,shes been battling with spider mites , can see the f##kers running now on a few leaves!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Cool fdd... finishing up my dwc now, there on plain water now.I measured the ec today and it read 0.2, is that the chems coming out of the plant? If so do i wait till its 0 on ec before chop? Im new to Dwc. Heres a pic of her ,shes been battling with spider mites , can see the f##kers running now on a few leaves!!


what's EC?

i'm a soil guy. never grown hydro.

wish i could be of more help.


----------



## stunner789 (Sep 5, 2010)

awesome thread great info


----------



## x Scarface x (Sep 6, 2010)

What strain did you grow in this one?


----------



## frazzledmom (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm growing my first season, and am about 3 to 4 weeks from harvesting. Thanks for your run down. I would have hated to screw it all up this close to the end. Can't wait to taste this stuff!!! Much of the stuff I get around here tastes like all the chems that are all over the plants. (My whole garden is organic, tomatoes, bell peppers, squash, basil, oregano, rosemary. . .)


----------



## jhmby6 (Sep 8, 2010)

View attachment 1145059 All of the larger leaves have begun curling up turning brown and dying. its about 13 weeks into flowering. Can I cut down or is it too soon? Only like 50% of the hairs are red...


----------



## queenbud00 (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah,good tips man...I do the same.keep it simple and thee will be rewarded...


----------



## Smokeeythebearr (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this site and reading as much as I can about the different ways you all have to dry and cure your buds. 

I just harvested one of my plants and it's been sitting in my little cardboard box for about 4 days today. I leave the top of the box open a crack so that air can get around inside and vent it, and I put a little moisture packet inside the box so that moisture doesn't become a problem. After reading this post I checked my buds and the stems bend but not break and the buds are smokeable. My question is should I now put them in a paper bag to dry alittle bit more as many others have told me? Or should I start the cure? I would like them to be ready to go for my friends birthday the 24th of this month. Any ideas to help me?


----------



## msgreenjeans (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Y'all! I'm new to on-line learning about anything, so easy does it. My grow came out better than I'd hoped for. To anyone, now that I am at harvest, I got the dry thing down and how to tell, but can 
someone tell me what is the reason for curing in glass jars? I have airtight plastic crafter's boxes (about the size of a shoe box) Can I use them. 

Why am I asking? I have the plastic boxes, but would have to spend money (don't have alot of) to get glass jars. I have more trimming to do and breakfast to eat, so please someone give me some input. I'll check back in an hour.

msgreenjeans


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2010)

Smokeeythebearr said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to this site and reading as much as I can about the different ways you all have to dry and cure your buds.
> 
> I just harvested one of my plants and it's been sitting in my little cardboard box for about 4 days today. I leave the top of the box open a crack so that air can get around inside and vent it, and I put a little moisture packet inside the box so that moisture doesn't become a problem. After reading this post I checked my buds and the stems bend but not break and the buds are smokeable. My question is should I now put them in a paper bag to dry alittle bit more as many others have told me? Or should I start the cure? I would like them to be ready to go for my friends birthday the 24th of this month. Any ideas to help me?


you can start the cure if they are dry enough.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2010)

msgreenjeans said:


> Hi Y'all! I'm new to on-line learning about anything, so easy does it. My grow came out better than I'd hoped for. To anyone, now that I am at harvest, I got the dry thing down and how to tell, but can
> someone tell me what is the reason for curing in glass jars? I have airtight plastic crafter's boxes (about the size of a shoe box) Can I use them.
> 
> Why am I asking? I have the plastic boxes, but would have to spend money (don't have alot of) to get glass jars. I have more trimming to do and breakfast to eat, so please someone give me some input. I'll check back in an hour.
> ...


some plastics can leave behind a smell or flavor. some aren't fully airtight. if you are Ok using them then they should work.


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 11, 2010)

Can buds be over cured? How long do you reccomend to cure for best potency? Is the curing procedure any different for indoor vs. outdoor?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2010)

curing is what happens once you seal the lid. you can dry your buds fully, then jar then. never burp them because they are dry enough already. and they will still cure while sitting on the shelf. think if it as simply "aging". like a fine wine. 

i have buds in jars that are a year or two old. some had too much moisture left in it and it got kinda "tough". like cigar tobacco. it gets a musty smell to it as well.


----------



## whietiger88101 (Sep 11, 2010)

im going to be useing the extra extra large pickle jars ! i expect alot of buds !


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 11, 2010)

So would you put a minimum time on curing for best quality? Not trying to waste your time but I am getting ready to harvest the best looking buds I have grown and want to get the best out of them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> So would you put a minimum time on curing for best quality? Not trying to waste your time but I am getting ready to harvest the best looking buds I have grown and want to get the best out of them.


no, i would put no minimum time on it.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 11, 2010)

to get a good cure in though id say 2-3eweeks at the least. a week is just not long enough


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah I ask because I read in a few different places that most of the THC becomes psycho active during the cure.


----------



## Smokeeythebearr (Sep 11, 2010)

I posted here before, what happen to my post?


----------



## Smokeeythebearr (Sep 11, 2010)

Oooh I just found it, anyways. So once I put the lids on the jars I should never burp throughout the 15 days I will be curing them? Doesn't that keep the moisture inside? Or should I make sure before I jar them that they are completely dry all the way through?


----------



## fabfun (Sep 11, 2010)

hey fdd2blk this may be a stupid ? but do you flush them before you harvest and if so what stage of tric dev. do u


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

fabfun said:


> hey fdd2blk this may be a stupid ? but do you flush them before you harvest and if so what stage of tric dev. do u


when i think they are within 2 weeks i start watering with plain water. that's my "flush".


----------



## fabfun (Sep 13, 2010)

ok thanks i didnt know if u checked this thread lol was about to pm u to ask 
i got a little while left and will of course be asking u when i think im getting close to being done but got to get pics and i think mine r going to have alot of diff times so wont hit u with all 16 at once since i know u r busy with these ? do u do a dark period before chopping like others talk about


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

fabfun said:


> ok thanks i didnt know if u checked this thread lol was about to pm u to ask
> i got a little while left and will of course be asking u when i think im getting close to being done but got to get pics and i think mine r going to have alot of diff times so wont hit u with all 16 at once since i know u r busy with these ? do u do a dark period before chopping like others talk about


no tricks or gimmicks here.


----------



## fabfun (Sep 13, 2010)

does that mean no lol
sorry im tired so slow


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

fabfun said:


> does that mean no lol
> sorry im tired so slow


that means no.


----------



## fabfun (Sep 13, 2010)

ok thanks for taking the time to answer my ? have a nice evening and + rep


----------



## canigrowit (Sep 13, 2010)

indica dominate plant maybe 7 weeks flowering..


----------



## ganjaluvr (Sep 13, 2010)

canigrowit said:


> indica dominate plant maybe 7 weeks flowering..


If I may add something to this.. if you don't mind that is.

Your correct about the flowering time of a pure indica or mostly indica dominate strain.

I just wanted to let all of you know about the AK48 strain from Nirvana.. its a very Indica dominate strain (if not 100% Indica.. its close to it). I recently just harvested (2 weeks ago).. just harvested my AK48 plant. I was blown away at how short the flowering cycle really was. She finished in 7.5 weeks (4 days away from starting week #8 of flowering).. she's a very quick maturing strain. Very very very quick.. so for all those impatient growers around here.. this may be a strain that may interest you. Yield isn't all that great... but the smell is unbelievable and very potent and skunk type smell to it.

Just thought I would share that with everyone..

peace.


----------



## april (Sep 13, 2010)

Not sure how old my baby is ?? but i'm trying to figure out when she's going to be ready ???? the smell is soo yummy i think she has a 5 ft stink radius , it's outdoors and i'm soo worried my mooch neighbours might find her, she's well hidden but getting skunkier by the day, its about 2-3 ft in height-


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

i think a few of you are on the wrong thread.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 13, 2010)

was just thinkin the same thing lofl


----------



## april (Sep 13, 2010)

sorry , my bad , new to the site, which thread do u suggest? i've been looking since last night.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

april said:


> sorry , my bad , new to the site, which thread do u suggest? i've been looking since last night.


she has 5 to 7 weeks yet to go. and she needs some bloom nutes.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

canigrowit said:


> indica dominate plant maybe 7 weeks flowering..


this one is done.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 13, 2010)

yea that one looks done but i wouldnt say if it is or not untill u check those trichs!


----------



## april (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank u very much fdd2blk , wow i would have screwed up big time, and my man would have been mad !! and i think i found the proper thread : want to know if your plants are finished? lol again sorry


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

april said:


> Thank u very much fdd2blk , wow i would have screwed up big time, and my man would have been mad !! and i think i found the proper thread : want to know if your plants are finished? lol again sorry


it's cool. no worries.


----------



## canigrowit (Sep 14, 2010)

forgive me for posting..But thanks for the feed back it help a novice farmer like me


----------



## 714Skyhi (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey where could i get a pair of those scissors thanks?


----------



## lime73 (Sep 15, 2010)

When is a plant really Ripe? I am 8 weeks into flower(55days) mostly cloudy trichomes, Indica, still very green. I would like to see a few amber before I harvest, so should wait it out or is their a point of overripe? Can you flower too long where you start to lose quality/potency?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2010)

714Skyhi said:


> Hey where could i get a pair of those scissors thanks?


just about anywhere they sell decent scissors. walmart works.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2010)

lime73 said:


> When is a plant really Ripe? I am 8 weeks into flower(55days) mostly cloudy trichomes, Indica, still very green. I would like to see a few amber before I harvest, so should wait it out or is their a point of overripe? Can you flower too long where you start to lose quality/potency?


you can't really flower too long. unless things are dying and turning crispy.


----------



## lime73 (Sep 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> you can't really flower too long. unless things are dying and turning crispy.


No nothing dieing just one leaf on the very bottom is little yellow. I'm trying to Keep em Green- Til the end! Just not sure when that is? This is the First one of mine that I got to see finish.
Hairs are like 85% red but trichomes are only cloudy. Buds are not huge ( 150 w Hps), but look potent lots of crystal.
If it is so green( not dying yet) could I cut the top off (3' plant) like 1/2 and let the bottom buds fill out? Then Reveg. after I harvest? Go for a 2nd Harvest? Or is that a waist of time?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2010)

revegging takes forever. it's often better to just start new plants.


----------



## lime73 (Sep 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> revegging takes forever. it's often better to just start new plants.


Cool...need room for the next one anyways! What about harvesting the top 1/2 ( when ready) of plant and letting bottom buds bulk up a bit? Or Just Fn Harvest the whole plant at once!
Just seems to be taking longer to finish and to look at it it does look ready, but not one amber trichome yet? ...but I have patience. So if it is still green then she can still go for a while? Will the buds get bigger over the next week or so?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Cool...need room for the next one anyways! What about harvesting the top 1/2 ( when ready) of plant and letting bottom buds bulk up a bit? Or Just Fn Harvest the whole plant at once!
> Just seems to be taking longer to finish and to look at it it does look ready, but not one amber trichome yet? ...but I have patience. So if it is still green then she can still go for a while? Will the buds get bigger over the next week or so?


i have found the bottom buds don't really bulk up if you try to let them continue. they do get a little riper, just not much bigger. the upper buds will continue to fill out though, if left to.


----------



## mscuervo (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry bout the pic but my camera sucks..
what did i do wrong with my plants ...Yellow with brown spots..


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 16, 2010)

that looks like a mag def. not to sure


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2010)

mscuervo said:


> Sorry bout the pic but my camera sucks..
> what did i do wrong with my plants ...Yellow with brown spots..


kinda typical growth for how far along you are. could be a lot of different things. maybe a little too much water or not enough bloom.


----------



## mscuervo (Sep 17, 2010)

Well I started growing them outside back in April...and i brought them in two weeks ago... I live in GA... i was trying to give them more time in the dark... Guess u can say Ive been getting the wrong advice... Are they mess up...or can i save them... I was told I have two more weeks on them before harvesting them....so lost dude can someone help....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2010)

they don't look that bad.


----------



## johnnybud56 (Sep 17, 2010)

thank you just what i needed-guess its another week of waiting-but for good cause


----------



## smithdav (Sep 18, 2010)

fdd-
Best thread on the site + rep!
I have spent the last couple of evenings reading all 145 pages and it is all great info...
Have a month to go until thinking about harvesting but will keep updated on this thread!
Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2010)

smithdav said:


> fdd-
> Best thread on the site + rep!
> I have spent the last couple of evenings reading all 145 pages and it is all great info...
> Have a month to go until thinking about harvesting but will keep updated on this thread!
> Thanks for the hard work.


i'm glad to be of help.


----------



## sh00zkosmosu (Sep 19, 2010)

Do you think it is ready?


----------



## ganjaluvr (Sep 19, 2010)

sh00zkosmosu said:


> Do you think it is ready? View attachment 1164948View attachment 1164950View attachment 1164951View attachment 1164952View attachment 1164953


yet another one.... 

Listen kid, we can't tell you if its ready or not. Use your brain before asking such questions.. would ya? Your not the only one that has asked this question.. millions of other noobs have asked this question too.. but the point is.. is we can't tell you if its ready or not. Only YOU!!!! can tell if its ready or not. If you don't know how to check to see if they're ready.. well... I'm not going to tell you how to do it.. because I'm getting tired of people being lazy.. and not taking the time to do their own research. I had to do it.. so why shouldn't you guys have to?? If you can't figure it out.. msg me and I'll be glad to help.. and the only reason I offer my help.. is because I'm a nice person and I like helping people when they really need the help.. but again.. don't be lazy.. do your own research.. and then!!! and only THEN! if you can't figure it out after researching your question(s).. then by all means feel free to come in and ask for help.

Good luck.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2010)

sh00zkosmosu said:


> Do you think it is ready? View attachment 1164948View attachment 1164950View attachment 1164951View attachment 1164952View attachment 1164953


a couple more weeks. 

and it looks like you have thrips.


----------



## sh00zkosmosu (Sep 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> a couple more weeks.
> 
> and it looks like you have thrips.


Thanks for enlightening a truly blinded man.


----------



## Twiggiams (Sep 19, 2010)

I've read through about half of this thread and still going, but my plant is getting close to harvest and I want to allow you time to answer this. This is my first plant to successfully grow out and I don't have any jars to cure them, what is the second best or even third best? lol I appreciate it.


----------



## Dubious06 (Sep 21, 2010)

Good stuff man. I'm so impatient, and harvest can't come soon enough! Thanks for the shared insight fdd. Cheers.


----------



## sparkyzappa (Sep 22, 2010)

I would think any nonepouris airtight contaner, even ziplock


----------



## noobFarmer (Sep 22, 2010)

sparkyzappa said:


> I would think any nonepouris airtight contaner, even ziplock


Pet Food storage containers work well as they have air/moisture barrier. 5 gallon buckets are hit an miss, as some leak, and some don't. Ropak also makes buckets that can be ordered or picked up in Oakland if you are not too far from there. They also make all the Water-Farm buckets for GH, so if you want waterfarm buckets for 2 bucks instead of 20.. check em out. I like doing the brown bag for the first week + of cure. They aren't air tight, but do work like a cedar humidor if you are not in too arid a climate. Once the mid-sized stems just 'snap' they are ready for a plastic/glass container. I still pop them open once a day for aq few days, but then they should be good for 3-6 weeks if you want the best, or rather my favorite, cure. I always end up airing them out by default every time I open em up to grab a nug, which can be rather frequently.


----------



## Twiggiams (Sep 23, 2010)

noobFarmer said:


> Pet Food storage containers work well as they have air/moisture barrier. 5 gallon buckets are hit an miss, as some leak, and some don't. Ropak also makes buckets that can be ordered or picked up in Oakland if you are not too far from there. They also make all the Water-Farm buckets for GH, so if you want waterfarm buckets for 2 bucks instead of 20.. check em out. I like doing the brown bag for the first week + of cure. They aren't air tight, but do work like a cedar humidor if you are not in too arid a climate. Once the mid-sized stems just 'snap' they are ready for a plastic/glass container. I still pop them open once a day for aq few days, but then they should be good for 3-6 weeks if you want the best, or rather my favorite, cure. I always end up airing them out by default every time I open em up to grab a nug, which can be rather frequently.


Very very very helpful, it also gave me a few ideas of what to google. Thanks +rep


----------



## GodsPredeces0r (Sep 26, 2010)

nice tutorial.


----------



## blower (Sep 26, 2010)

How should one go about the flush for outdoor. Girls are not in pots but soil beds.


----------



## Smokeeythebearr (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey guys whats up! I posted here about 3-4 weeks ago when I had a bud drying for about 3 days. So now the buds have been curing for about 3 weeks now and I smoked a joint and Oh my jesus... I haven't been that high in awhile lol. I harvested when all my trichomes were amber and milky color and damm thats some good wheelchair weed! Anyways, my question now is, some of my plants smell like hay while they dry/cure and some smell amazing. Why is this? Different strains?


----------



## hyperweed (Sep 28, 2010)

I think know the answer since I just fermented some bomb pickles in similar jars, but are the twist-type mason jars (i.e. Kerr) are just as good as the latch-type mason jars?


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 28, 2010)

hyperweed said:


> I think know the answer since I just fermented some bomb pickles in similar jars, but are the twist-type mason jars (i.e. Kerr) are just as good as the latch-type mason jars?


If the jar has a tight seal it's all the same.


----------



## 420sk8er (Sep 28, 2010)

about how long (time wise) do you let the buds hang?


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Sep 29, 2010)

no offense but isnt a sealed jar as good as vacuum sealed bag? Please correct me if Im wrong. Im trying to decide whether to go buy jars or a sealer....thanks..But Im thinking a sealed bag is going to smash buds all into a brick.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 29, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> no offense but isnt a sealed jar as good as vacuum sealed bag? Please correct me if Im wrong. Im trying to decide whether to go buy jars or a sealer....thanks..But Im thinking a sealed bag is going to smash buds all into a brick.


and that is why a sealed jar is better


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 29, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> and that is why a sealed jar is better


You can buy vaccum sealable jars, too. They work great for long term storage.. I don't have lots of them but I do use them for seeds and pollen.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 29, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> no offense but isnt a sealed jar as good as vacuum sealed bag? Please correct me if Im wrong. Im trying to decide whether to go buy jars or a sealer....thanks..But Im thinking a sealed bag is going to smash buds all into a brick.


In the purest sense, plastic bags are made out of chemicals and have that plastic bag smell. Clean glass has no smell. I have seen videos of large commercial growers curing in black trash bags. It works but IMHO, it is not as "fresh" as being cured in glass.
Before glass soda pop bottles were banned here, I could tell the difference between soda pop from a plastic bottle, a can, and a glass bottle. The glass bottle soda always had a better taste...again, IMHO.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 29, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> You can buy vaccum sealable jars, too. They work great for long term storage.. I don't have lots of them but I do use them for seeds and pollen.


if u screw on the top of any mason jar and boil it u vacuum seal it


----------



## plhkarma (Sep 29, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> if u screw on the top of any mason jar and boil it u vacuum seal it


The heat wouldn't re-moisten the contents? Sorry if "dumb" question....still a learning newbie 
Also..what's the shelf life difference, if any,between just hand tightening and boiling?

Thanks!


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 29, 2010)

i have done it for many things and no moisture got in but i never fiound the need to seal weed up like that...but im sure it b ight just try it with a gram or less and see what happens see if it gets alot of moisture or not but it should be fine...not sure on the life but def. longer than the vacuum seal bags...after a while weed penetrates through plastic cells but its alot harder for that to happen with glass


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 29, 2010)

From a vegetable caner, what I think was meant is a "loose" lid jar boiled and then sealed will vacuum seal when it cools down. Heated air/moisture expands. With the lid loose the pressure escapes, then you seal the lid and take the heat away. When the air/moisture in the jar cools, it contracts and makes a vacuum...and when your listening to your canned tomatoes cool, the hear the "snap" of the jar lids getting sucked down. A sealed cold jar heated could explode.


----------



## rastadred22 (Sep 29, 2010)

sorry for not explaining that part! that woulda sucked! thank u dirty harry!


----------



## plhkarma (Sep 29, 2010)

Dirty Harry said:


> From a vegetable caner, what I think was meant is a "loose" lid jar boiled and then sealed will vacuum seal when it cools down. Heated air/moisture expands. With the lid loose the pressure escapes, then you seal the lid and take the heat away. When the air/moisture in the jar cools, it contracts and makes a vacuum...and when your listening to your canned tomatoes cool, the hear the "snap" of the jar lids getting sucked down. A sealed cold jar heated could explode.


Good save Dirty Harry!!! You saved alot of stoners broken glass in their bud...and I should know better cuz I can veggies as well.
Thanks again and +rep


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 29, 2010)

That is my caning safety tip.


----------



## fearnaut (Sep 29, 2010)

just got the trim pro rotor,it works realy good and fast.............


----------



## thewraith (Sep 30, 2010)

too many pages might be repeat question.... but.... what are the dangers of pruning in flowering stage and does it stress the plant too much to harvest buds in random places they are about done but im just worried about stressin my princess


----------



## Tony Quinones (Sep 30, 2010)

The trick to Vacuum sealing is to not let it run until its in a brick...stop early.


----------



## notyetretired (Oct 1, 2010)

How long do you keep it in the jars before it's smokable ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2010)

notyetretired said:


> How long do you keep it in the jars before it's smokable ?


it's smokable before it goes into the jars.


----------



## thewraith (Oct 1, 2010)

what are the dangers of pruning in flowering stage and does it stress the plant too much to harvest buds in random places they are about done but im just worried about stressin my princess


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2010)

thewraith said:


> what are the dangers of pruning in flowering stage and does it stress the plant too much to harvest buds in random places they are about done but im just worried about stressin my princess


what do you mean by "pruning".


----------



## thewraith (Oct 1, 2010)

cuttin fan leaves while its still in the ground for light and air flow?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2010)

thewraith said:


> cuttin fan leaves while its still in the ground for light and air flow?




fan leaves collect light.


----------



## Stalwart (Oct 3, 2010)

I think you have mastered what most have to have the crutches of a lighted 20-30x magnifier from radio shack ( no I don't work for them, lol ) and a humidistat you can get from lowes or hempdepot. 
That's way mighty! You say you are growing trees? KFB? then I'll stay in touch!


----------



## blower (Oct 5, 2010)

So after hanging do the mason Jar for best taste. What about
Turkey bag curing??


----------



## growingforme (Oct 9, 2010)

View attachment 1202451View attachment 1202453View attachment 1202460seed planted middle of july 2010 has been flowering now for 60 days strain unknown leaves are starting to stay down no longer reaching for light flowering looking like they
are starting to dry out and look to be turning a red color but still looking strong is it time to harvest ??? here is a pi OR what would you do this is a soil grown plant


----------



## growingforme (Oct 9, 2010)

View attachment 1202483View attachment 1202484View attachment 1202486seed planted middle of july 2010 has been flowering now for 60 days strain unknown leaves are starting to stay down no longer reaching for light flowering looking like they
are starting to dry out and look to be turning a red color but still looking strong is it time to harvest ??? here is a pi


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 9, 2010)

there is no way that 60days flower


----------



## growingforme (Oct 9, 2010)

but it is so now what do i do lol


----------



## growingforme (Oct 9, 2010)

I know it's small for a 60 day flower but i have kept up with all the dates and all


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 9, 2010)

what are you feeding it how often do u water has it been outside the whole time? amd are u sure its not 60days of life instead of 60days flowering?


----------



## growingforme (Oct 9, 2010)

sprouted on july 20 watering once a week i have holes in the bottom of pot been used 10-15-10 plant foot from garden store and when it started flowering i used bloom booster which i used only once cause it feeds up to three months inside plant only use outside for fresh air i have been keeping the light on 12 hour and off for 12 the seed was midgrade not hight grad smoke PLEASE if you have a recipe to a better growth please share i willl send pic of plants as they grow i have twenty more two weeks old this plant is small PLEASE HELP


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 9, 2010)

get a magnifying glass to check the trichomes..if the hairs arent receeding yet then chances are there arent any amber trichs..i dont understand y they arent as well developed and they look far from done for 60days flowerin


----------



## growingforme (Oct 9, 2010)

ty for all your help do you have any growing ides for my new batch


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 9, 2010)

best thing i can tell u is to do some research around the site follow some threads and read and learn and apply


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 10, 2010)

hi guy's, this might sound like a stupid newbie question, but I've recently got my growing skills to a piont that im more than satisfied with, but it only seems like my Pineapple strain tastes good! I just grew some SSH and was real happy with the results! It was some of the stickiest frostiest weed ive grew, and had that strong haze smell to it. But once dry there was little to no taste to it! Even after a weeks cure it was still rough! Like i said, im finding this with almost everything i grow apart from the Pine!
Any help would be real appriciated


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 10, 2010)

most likely u need to cure it alot longer..the cure is very important as it ferments the sugars in the weed to produce a good smell and taste the longer the cure the better the smoke! most poeple cure for almost a month be4 there first taste


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 10, 2010)

P.S Ive got a Chiesel Plant at around 3 weeks 12/12, and smoked it a few times in coffee shops which was the main reason for growing it. Its looking really good and i would hate to get an end result that doesnt have the taste i crave! Please Help
Jambo:


----------



## r3drum101 (Oct 11, 2010)

wrong forum :/


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 11, 2010)

u probably could harvest now as i see a few amber trichs but not many...i would let it go a little while longer...im sure theres others who could attest what those extra few days can do for the smoke but ur close its all up to how u like it


----------



## Apache (Oct 11, 2010)

I would take it two more weeks. You will be rewarded. Good luck and yes, Wrong Forum.


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 12, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> P.S Ive got a Chiesel Plant at around 3 weeks 12/12, and smoked it a few times in coffee shops which was the main reason for growing it. Its looking really good and i would hate to get an end result that doesnt have the taste i crave! Please Help
> Jambo:


a good cure would it like at least 2week cure


----------



## Northgrowman (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice thread, learn a lot from you guys


----------



## crazy99 (Oct 13, 2010)

When im curing in jars, what is wet, or too wet (dump out for a day wet)? I feel like I should have to open it during the day but im not sure. Could anyone elaborate?
many thanks, I got this far, dont wanna fuck up now


----------



## mib516 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi! Thank you for the tutorial. Very informative. My question is, is there a possible way to wait too long to harvest? Is there a significant decrease in the THC if too much time passes and the majority of the "white hairs" (calyxes?) turn amber?


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 14, 2010)

crazy99 said:


> When im curing in jars, what is wet, or too wet (dump out for a day wet)? I feel like I should have to open it during the day but im not sure. Could anyone elaborate?
> many thanks, I got this far, dont wanna fuck up now


the bud should be pretty die be4 u put it in jars and wen u seal off the jar it brings the moisture from the inside out so wen they feel wet again u need to open the jar for a few hours till they dry out and continue untill u get it wur u want it...some like crispy dry some like gooey it all depends


----------



## desert dude (Oct 18, 2010)

This might be a dumb question, but here goes: Why do you trim the leaves off the bud, why not just leave them?


----------



## peterpops (Oct 19, 2010)

Would anyone like to hazzard a guess as to how much longer these need before i harvest them? They are growing in the loft under two skylights.(UK)Thanks.
View attachment 1220833View attachment 1220834


----------



## DaGrapeApe (Oct 19, 2010)

growingforme said:


> View attachment 1202451View attachment 1202452View attachment 1202453View attachment 1202460seed planted middle of july 2010 has been flowering now for 60 days strain unknown leaves are starting to stay down no longer reaching for light flowering looking like they
> are starting to dry out and look to be turning a red color but still looking strong is it time to harvest ??? here is a pi OR what would you do this is a soil grown plant


 
What strain is that? It looks exactly the the ones I'm growing but those look like mine do at about 10 days of flower.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 19, 2010)

r3drum101 said:


> wrong forum :/





peterpops said:


> Would anyone like to hazzard a guess as to how much longer these need before i harvest them? They are growing in the loft under two skylights.(UK)Thanks.
> View attachment 1220833View attachment 1220834


Those look pretty close, I would start to flush if you haven't already..


----------



## Aerogirl (Oct 19, 2010)

When you keep your trim to make Hash, do you keep any of the fan leaves? Also, do you let all your trim dry before making bubble bag hash or can you do it with moist trim?


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 19, 2010)

most people let the trim dry because it is easier to seperate from the trim and no fan leaves arent goin to help make hash only the trim that is littered in trichs...i cut off all fan leaves first trash them then keep my trim


----------



## Aerogirl (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you! That's exactly what I needed to know!


rastadred22 said:


> most people let the trim dry because it is easier to seperate from the trim and no fan leaves arent goin to help make hash only the trim that is littered in trichs...i cut off all fan leaves first trash them then keep my trim


----------



## thewinghunter (Oct 19, 2010)

growingforme said:


> I know it's small for a 60 day flower but i have kept up with all the dates and all


from experienc eyou CAN flower plants as long as u want to... by giving them LESS light than another plant in same room...
i have had floweering plants for over 4 months... just dont give them light and they slow down

i dont think its a greta idea but sometime si have to leave for vacation and some plants are too far from light and just stunt


----------



## thewinghunter (Oct 19, 2010)

wow... doctorwizzy, those look furry!
did they start furyy? or only towards the end like that

what strain

thanksz!


----------



## Diggz (Oct 20, 2010)

Frosty Nugs. YUM


----------



## jtfarrow (Oct 26, 2010)

very nice harvest!


----------



## dukenukem2x (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice........ looks like you have your shit together. I live in mi. so i'm legal for the first time hope to be harvesting in 60 days if i can fix my heat problem with my 1000 watter


----------



## dbalazek (Oct 28, 2010)

damn... nice guide!


----------



## letmetry (Oct 28, 2010)

ok so i'm about to harvest in a week or two but i have a lil problem. don't really have anymore space to hang except in the room where i'm growing. temps are always around 78-82 and RH around 38-53. I have a closet in there but i cover the door with black and white poly and i'm thinking the temp and RH will only increase in there. hoping some of you smart and creative ppl out there have a few ideas for the kid, much obliged


----------



## sonny101 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello Fdd2blk
Great thread by the way, think its answered all my questions but would just like you to give me your opinions on these please??
They are K2 9 weeks into flower. This is my first attempt at gorwoing and overall im well chuffed with what i have done. Had loads of help of fellow RIU's whick is prob why i think ive done so well.
Im in coco, using canna nutes. Im now on final water feed session, was gunna feed for one more week then flush for a week then drop the little beauts??
What do you wreckon??
Cheers
S


----------



## jollygreengoddess (Oct 30, 2010)

Great tutorial for this first-time grower. I REALLY appreciate your easy step-by-step instructions. The pictures were really helpful - especially the first 4. Today I learned that my grow isn't ready to be harvested. Thanks.


----------



## UncleMylar (Oct 31, 2010)

jollygreengoddess said:


> Great tutorial for this first-time grower. I REALLY appreciate your easy step-by-step instructions. The pictures were really helpful - especially the first 4. Today I learned that my grow isn't ready to be harvested. Thanks.


 Me too, learned mine wasn't ready. But I harvested 2 days ago. Oh!
Nah, it's OK, first indoors, I knew 6 wks. flow. was too short, but I am hankering to get my special indic. in the flow. closet. I will say that outside, I never got buds as fat and long as the babies I got inside, same seeds. It is really great to have the tutorial, live and learn. When I first tried this outside in about '77, I threw away the females because the males looked so gaudy. haha. Then I bought a book which showed a male, and I said "oops".


----------



## daviidwilson (Nov 2, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> now we wait.......
> 
> i like to let the outside of the bud get crispy but not the stem. i like to start the cure with the stems still bendy. i let the bud dry until it is smokable. if i can smoke a doobie and it stays lit yet the stems still bend without snapping then i know i am at the perfect time. i cut all my large branches and buds down to small nuggies.........
> 
> View attachment 29338


 once cut down it goes into jars. the jars are then sealed and placed in a cool dark room. i let them sit over-night. the next day i take the jars from the dark room and open them. the bud should be wet again. if it is extremely wet i dump it out for a day. if it is moist but not damp then i simply leave the lid open for the day. at the end of the day i close the lid and start over. i continue to do this until the bud has reached the moisture level that i so desire. some like dry crispy buds, others prefer them gooey. once you have reached the moisture level you desire you can seal the jar and store. the longer stored the more the bud will cure. i like to leave mine on the somewhat moist side because it dries a little every time i open the jar to remove some. by the time i get to the bottom it is usually crispy.




___________________
watch movies online


----------



## whitewidowlover (Nov 5, 2010)

That's pretty much how we do it also.


----------



## whitewidowlover (Nov 5, 2010)

desert dude said:


> This might be a dumb question, but here goes: Why do you trim the leaves off the bud, why not just leave them?


Well I personally dont want to smoke the leaves. My husband turns them into hash. Plus it looks nicer. I love to see just the buds.


----------



## growin big (Nov 7, 2010)

my trics on my one plant are 75%-80%milky the rest are clear.the other plant are 95% milky the rest are clear just about every thing i read you want about 50% amber trics when you cut.but what i am unsure of is when to start the flush.I am 5 weeks into flower can anybody help.I have done alot of reading to find out but no luck i just keep seeing the same thing that optimal time to cut is 50% amber and if i am right the trics go from clear to milky then amber.also at what poin do the calyxes swell? can anybody help!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 7, 2010)

growin big said:


> my trics on my one plant are 75%-80%milky the rest are clear.the other plant are 95% milky the rest are clear just about every thing i read you want about 50% amber trics when you cut.but what i am unsure of is when to start the flush.I am 5 weeks into flower can anybody help.I have done alot of reading to find out but no luck i just keep seeing the same thing that optimal time to cut is 50% amber and if i am right the trics go from clear to milky then amber.also at what poin do the calyxes swell? can anybody help!!!!!!


at least 3 more weeks to go.


----------



## kushroller09 (Nov 8, 2010)

nice thread helped me alot..!!..lov the way u get dwn in the bud and cut the leaves off


----------



## juanrodda335 (Nov 10, 2010)

Just wondering what you guys thought about these ladies I have here. These were grown entirely by natural light, just sat em by the window  Really had no intention of getting much, but I was pleasantly surprised! 

Also, what exactly is meant by flushing _indoors_ I have them in a pretty small pot, and the soil seems to become saturated pretty quickly.

BTW this thread is awesome! Thanks for any help given in advance!

Here they are:


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 10, 2010)

what happened to the top of the main cola and the one on the right?


----------



## BLVCKOPS916 (Nov 11, 2010)

New to this board from Sac CA.


----------



## smokalatarefer (Nov 11, 2010)

12 hrs damnnn


----------



## 619Grow (Nov 14, 2010)

Do I just need to dig into this sucker and cut flush? Still 'lotta long leaves. I only really cut off the big fan leaves, hung then threw in a glass jar. Doing the cutting/trimming now. Is there a disadvantage to doing now that its dry? thanks,


----------



## hogs (Dec 2, 2010)

Just a little info on Hanging for those that may not know... Hang your buds on cloths hangers can hang alot on them and doesn`t take up much space FWIW to ya all...!

And I just finished reading all theses posts WoW.. But I think the first page was really all what one needs to know LoL...!


----------



## TheDutchMaster420 (Dec 3, 2010)

Awesome, I found another great guide on grasscity forums to compare and contrast.

http://forum.grasscity.com/harvesting-processing-marijuana/424138-simple-harvest-cure-step-step.html


----------



## LAXitives288 (Dec 4, 2010)

How long do you guys think I have left? I'm thinking a week or so?


----------



## K21701 (Dec 5, 2010)

She looks about done to me...you have a lot of amber trichs there....

View attachment 1306253


----------



## LAXitives288 (Dec 5, 2010)

That's sweet, I agree with you on the trichs but all the white pistils are what had me curious/doubtful. I'm but a first time grower, so i'm gonna wait for an opinion or two more before I chop.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 5, 2010)

This comes from 420 magazine: "Should I Harvest Early, or Late? What's the Difference?

If you harvest early, the THC content will be higher, therefore it will produce more of a cerebral "head high". When a plant is in the later stages of budding, the THC starts to turn into what's known as CBD. CBD is thought to produce more of a body buzz then THC. The high will be less clear and will sometimes make you feel stupid. So the later you wait to harvest, the more CBD you'll be smoking.

I would recommend experimenting a little, no I don't mean you need to find a white lab coat, just try harvesting at different times and "feel" the results. Try and find a balance between the two. When 50-65% of the hairs turn color, it's usually a good time. The right time to harvest marijuana is up to you.

Don't touch those buds! Touch only the large fan leaves if you want to inspect the buds, as the THC will come off on your fingers and reduce the overall yield if mishandled."


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 5, 2010)

I read through about 20 pages and didn't come across any tips for what to do with trim leaves. I would like to make butter any suggestions on what to do. I used to dry them out on a window screen and make kief. Should I use the same technique? Thanks


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 5, 2010)

+Rep.
Very good thread/tutorial.
Never will get old and will pass on for generations.


----------



## SmokeN'Toke (Dec 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> now we are ready to trim. i go mad. i like to get down in there. i use spring loaded scissors. any resistance and i back off on the snip. it takes awhile but eventually you can get a feel for it. i like to lay my scissors flat and trim all leaves flush.......
> 
> View attachment 29335
> 
> View attachment 29336


Are you referring to the rest of the leaves on the bud here? Like the smaller ones?


----------



## j.p.s.w (Dec 9, 2010)

easy enough. thanks lol


----------



## j.p.s.w (Dec 10, 2010)

K21701 said:


> This comes from 420 magazine: "Should I Harvest Early, or Late? What's the Difference?
> 
> If you harvest early, the THC content will be higher, therefore it will produce more of a cerebral "head high". When a plant is in the later stages of budding, the THC starts to turn into what's known as CBD. CBD is thought to produce more of a body buzz then THC. The high will be less clear and will sometimes make you feel stupid. So the later you wait to harvest, the more CBD you'll be smoking.
> 
> ...


What a great message man!


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 10, 2010)

I just started curing about 2 days ago. I left my buds to dry until they were dry to the touch and the branches were still bendy (couple snapped) I harvest 119.5g of wet weight and it is now down to a little more than 30g. I put it in a mason jar where the buds fill it up about 1/2 way and I have been burping every 12 hrs for about 2 hours. My bud seems to be really getting really moist. Is that supposed to be happening?


----------



## kana (Dec 10, 2010)

hey people ive currently got a grow going on and need some help, if you dont mind could you visit my thread and leave some tips plz 
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/391504-when-should-i-harvest-look.html


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 10, 2010)

GreenBuddha619 said:


> I just started curing about 2 days ago. I left my buds to dry until they were dry to the touch and the branches were still bendy (couple snapped) I harvest 119.5g of wet weight and it is now down to a little more than 30g. I put it in a mason jar where the buds fill it up about 1/2 way and I have been burping every 12 hrs for about 2 hours. My bud seems to be really getting really moist. Is that supposed to be happening?


sounds like u might have picked a little to early to be loosin so much weight...i love about 60% of the weight during the dry...the reason as to y curing works is becuase not only is the bud fermenting....it is pushing the moisture from in the bud and stems out to the outer bud...and this is wen u open the jar untill u get that dry feeling wen u touch them and u complete the process...u should do this untill they are sticky...have a great smell, and taste...and at this point u should get a snap in the stem and they will b done


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Dec 12, 2010)

good post for me to read. im ten days away from my first harvest, total newb, so im def gathering as much knowledge as i can!


----------



## MsBotwin (Dec 13, 2010)

My brother told me I will need to dry my buds for 2 weeks(sounds reasonable). Then cure for at least 4-6 weeks. Sounds NUTS! Is this true? Because from this thread, it seems like you're only curing a few days. This is a personal use grow. Yes, I want to do it right, but I can't even imagine that it needs a month to a month and a half of curing time!


----------



## K21701 (Dec 13, 2010)

The longer you cure the smoother and better tasting it gets. It is not necessary to cure that long, but it does make it that much better!


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 13, 2010)

K21701 said:


> The longer you cure the smoother and better tasting it gets. It is not necessary to cure that long, but it does make it that much better!


this is true! the longer the better! the bud just keeps on gettin betta!


----------



## G37Kush (Dec 16, 2010)

hey wassup guys im currently 8 1/2 weeks into flowering and my 3 clones are looking pretty ripe. How long do you guys think I have til I'm done or am I done already? Thanks for any input

White Rhino-


AK48-


White Rhino #2-


Ive lowered my 600W quantum ballast to 50% a couple days ago and have flushed twice with only RO water and Advanced Nutrients Final Phase Phed to 5.8.


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Dec 18, 2010)

they look great man! im not quite an expert yet in this field but ide have to say done, not done (2 weeks maybe?) i cant really tell from the pic..maybe a week. but they look tastey! 

whats the best light situation for drying? i have small plants almost done, im just hanging them whole..should they have a dark cycle? im worried about mold


----------



## katwoman2012 (Dec 18, 2010)

MsBotwin said:


> My brother told me I will need to dry my buds for 2 weeks(sounds reasonable). Then cure for at least 4-6 weeks. Sounds NUTS! Is this true? Because from this thread, it seems like you're only curing a few days. This is a personal use grow. Yes, I want to do it right, but I can't even imagine that it needs a month to a month and a half of curing time!


 
I keep my pot in their curing jars and smoke it til it's gone. I just dried a PK (two days) and took a bud straight from the stem and it smoked great. I don't recognize the more I smoke (meaning the longer it's been cured) any difference. Good luck with it! PS. Flush with molasses ~ nothing better


----------



## kana (Dec 19, 2010)

i just harvested my plants and have them hanging in a dark open closet, the closet is close to a window and it feels cool inside the closet, do i also need to put a fan inside? or is it fine as it is?


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey guys I posted few days ago about my Bubblicious still being a little damp when in the jars. I have noticed it still smells grassy I'm thinking I put them in there a little early and possibly the jar had too much air in it.

I just harvested my Blue Dream and would like to avoid the grassy smell that I am getting from my Bubblicious. It has been hanging for almost 4 days now and all the nugs are dry to the touch and their stems are still bendy and dont snap. I have checked to weight here yesterday and today. The nug in the pic below was originally wet weight was 40.1g, last night it was 17.5g and today it is down to 13.7g. 

Do you guys think they are ready to go in the mason jars? The nugs should fill the mason jars up about 75-80% correct? Should I be cutting the buds off the stems I have them hanging on to a more manageable size or put it all in a mason jar the way it is?


----------



## K21701 (Dec 20, 2010)

I cut mine off the stems so they fit better....leave enough room in the jar for some air movement. As for the grassy smell...it will go away the longer you cure. I keep one of these in my cure jar until I know it is safe to keep it sealed up:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Western-Caliber-III-3-Cigar-Humidor-Digital-Hygrometer-/270658540732?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f048194bc#ht_2885wt_830


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 20, 2010)

K21701 said:


> I cut mine off the stems so they fit better....leave enough room in the jar for some air movement. As for the grassy smell...it will go away the longer you cure. I keep one of these in my cure jar until I know it is safe to keep it sealed up:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Western-Caliber-III-3-Cigar-Humidor-Digital-Hygrometer-/270658540732?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f048194bc#ht_2885wt_830


At what humidity do you burp the jars and what humidity do consider safe to keep it sealed?


----------



## K21701 (Dec 20, 2010)

I consider it safe at 60% and keep it sealed.


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 20, 2010)

K21701 said:


> I consider it safe at 60% and keep it sealed.


Do you have a certain humidity you burp the jars at or just do it every 12 hours?


----------



## K21701 (Dec 20, 2010)

Depends on where the humidity is at...65% I burp once a day and leave it open for an hour and if it is higher than that burp it twice a day. Check it a couple of times a day. Once it hits 60% I just leave it sealed.


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 20, 2010)

K21701 said:


> Depends on where the humidity is at...65% I burp once a day and leave it open for an hour and if it is higher than that burp it twice a day. Check it a couple of times a day. Once it hits 60% I just leave it sealed.


Thanks for the help K21701 + rep!


----------



## K21701 (Dec 20, 2010)

GreenBuddha619 said:


> Thanks for the help K21701 + rep!


 My pleasure Green....happy toking!!!!


----------



## 43Hitman (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey fdd, thanks for this thread, it has been really helpful. I have harvested several small Auto Flower crops now and it wouldn't have turned out nearly as well with out the info in this thread. I found some black glass jars and Bed Bath and Beyond which is awesome for curing! You don't have to worry about light ruining the process.


----------



## K21701 (Dec 20, 2010)

43Hitman said:


> Hey fdd, thanks for this thread, it has been really helpful. I have harvested several small Auto Flower crops now and it wouldn't have turned out nearly as well with out the info in this thread. I found some black glass jars and Bed Bath and Beyond which is awesome for curing! You don't have to worry about light ruining the process.


My favorite store....now I have a good reason for a return trip!!!!! lol


----------



## wannaquickee (Dec 20, 2010)

bed bath and beyond is fucking bad ass..there is so much cool shit in there


----------



## King Dingaling (Dec 21, 2010)

looks nice i got about 2 maybe 3 weeks left on some white widow its lookin good yours shur isnt bad either good job.


----------



## SimplySmokin (Dec 27, 2010)

Great lil Tutorial.., Learn somethin every time I open this site up, which has been several times a day this past week.

Thx for the help!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 28, 2010)

Wuts up fdd- i got a question,ive read the beggining over&over and i missin' whether you hang dry in dark room also?does light effect anything while hang drying? Thanx


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 28, 2010)

yea it does...as light and heat deteriorate the trichomes...should always keep ur bud outa heat and light


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanx rasta- so hanging&curing should be done in cool,dark place. Ya know,some of you really kickass.thanx for sharing the wisdom fellas!


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 28, 2010)

yea also a dry place! that is important! u dont want mold... and as long as ur temps arent above 80degrees in the drying room ur ok


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 28, 2010)

This part makes or breaks the quality imo.grow great looking weed,which is a high in itself.but the drying&curing part is a buzzkill.untill i figure it out that is.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 29, 2010)

Well written post/info fdd- if i still get it wrong this time,im done jar curing.my buds smell,look gr8!we'll see how the cure goes! Im prayin' for better results from my last harvest. Good weed done bad!lmao!!


----------



## StonerKid1 (Dec 30, 2010)

how long should i hang the weed for and what are the best conditions for drying the weed?


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 30, 2010)

StonerKid1 said:


> how long should i hang the weed for and what are the best conditions for drying the weed?


the longer the better...read up a bit and u will see the conditions u need...but u should only hang until bud is somewhat crispy to touch and stem still bends...the longer it takes to get to this point the better!


----------



## StonerKid1 (Dec 30, 2010)

ok thanks rastared i will lisen to use advice


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Dec 30, 2010)

Whats up rasta!- thanx for advise man,my buds drying good&stinky! I f**kt my buds up last grow drying. Thank u& +rep 2u.


----------



## inzotic (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks sooo much FDD... This thread has taught me soooo much, Its my 3rd harvest, my 1st and second were shit.. because I didn't research, learn and just presumed I new what I was doing... 

Im at the end of my 8th week of flowering, and they are now ready.. If it wasn't for you or this thread, i would have pulled at least 2 weeks ago.... I also Had never heard of curing until 2day... So will have to get rid of all my baking products as they are kept in glass jars 

Again thanks, and better get out there and go harvest... ugh, time consuming but sooooooooo worth it


----------



## SimplySmokin (Jan 12, 2011)

Thx fdd, Got em on the string and its looking good. What say you get into the curing.., exactly what that does for the bud.. is it like whiskey, mellows with age or what??

anhyway thx


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 13, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> now it's time to hang. i run strings where ever i can. from the rafters is working this year. i simply hook the bud over the string.....
> 
> View attachment 29337


FDD I noticed here you rather trim the plants wet then dry.. why so.. -Dev1


----------



## krok (Jan 16, 2011)

SimplySmokin said:


> Thx fdd, Got em on the string and its looking good. What say you get into the curing.., exactly what that does for the bud.. is it like whiskey, mellows with age or what??
> 
> anhyway thx


Search for curing and read about it. I used to dry my harvest slowly, but no curing.
But after I tried curing last harvest, I will always do it from now on. It really is worth the time!

Curing will, among other things, break down chlorophyll - resulting in better tasting and smooth-burning buds.


----------



## GutterGravy (Jan 16, 2011)

Redistribution of moisture from the center of the buds to the outside resulting in smoother smoke, better burn, and better taste


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 17, 2011)

GutterGravy said:


> Redistribution of moisture from the center of the buds to the outside resulting in smoother smoke, better burn, and better taste


curing doe a hell of alot more than that! curing ferments the trichcomes and as the bud sits in the jar its giving off co2 which causes the trichs to ferment...also it changes the thc from non psychoactive to psychoactive...and im pretty sure it brings out other chemical compounds


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanx for the read fdd& thanx again rasta! I only cured part of my harvest outa fear of ruining it.well its been curing since the 1st or so&this morning i took a sample!fork me! So much better than the brwn bag dried weed!thanx again rasta!


----------



## ratatoolie (Jan 23, 2011)

hey fdd is my plant done yet????? lol just kidding very nice thread helped me out a bunch i have two to three weeks to go i cant wait to take my time buy a 40 of budweiser and trim my bitch its been almost three months i cant wait any longer im going crazy smoking this shit mexican brick while i have this beautiful plant sitting in my closet but as they say hard work and patience always pays off in the end by the way WTF are you really going to smoke all that weed........ i know i would lol


----------



## krane (Jan 25, 2011)

has anyone ever used ily coffee tins for curing? they are air tight just metal...


----------



## SirPsycho (Jan 25, 2011)

awesome threat. this is definitely going to help me out when my time comes to chop 'em down. thanks fdd.


----------



## middle84 (Jan 26, 2011)

so I let my bud air dry for around 80-90 hours. the outsides where sticky and not too moist almost how i would like a bag to be. I have jar'd it and will check and burp daily. If you shake the jar and the buds are all stuck in one lump would you assume they are too wet and need to be laid out for and hour or two (or day) or is it ok if you take em out and re arrange them everyday and burp them is it pretty safe to say they will not mould


----------



## themdx (Jan 27, 2011)

*Thank you beautiful expression*


----------



## zootboy33 (Jan 30, 2011)

how long did u dry it for?


----------



## naxete (Feb 8, 2011)

How long guys? Jack herer


----------



## K21701 (Feb 8, 2011)

naxete said:


> View attachment 1429846
> How long guys? Jack herer


The only sure way to tell is look at the trichs through a jewelers loupe...

View attachment 1429851


----------



## dannydj (Feb 9, 2011)

naxete said:


> View attachment 1429846
> How long guys? Jack herer


close up would be better, but i reckon 12 days


----------



## dannydj (Feb 9, 2011)

hi pal - again another fantastic sticky that takes all the worry away. cut yesterday - hanging in a 1mx1mx2m grow tent, temps 65-69f / 60-70%rh.
i was wondering about air exchange ?? currently i have an oscillating fan rotating on a medium setting at ground level ( branches hanging from the top ) and an extractor fan set to come on for every 15mins per hour ........what do you think ?? is the extractor needed or will it speed up the drying process to much ??


----------



## naxete (Feb 11, 2011)

I started flushing yesterday, i guess 10 more days until is done!!


----------



## K21701 (Feb 11, 2011)

dannydj said:


> hi pal - again another fantastic sticky that takes all the worry away. cut yesterday - hanging in a 1mx1mx2m grow tent, temps 65-69f / 60-70%rh.
> i was wondering about air exchange ?? currently i have an oscillating fan rotating on a medium setting at ground level ( branches hanging from the top ) and an extractor fan set to come on for every 15mins per hour ........what do you think ?? is the extractor needed or will it speed up the drying process to much ??


That humidity is high..try to get it down or you may develop a mold problem!


----------



## it20810 (Mar 12, 2011)

just read all this today in one sitting should help me loads cheer's


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Mar 12, 2011)

I saw somewhere 600w is for 6'x6' 400w is for 3'x3' so 250w will be fine but I would get a switchable ballast & for $175 thats the price you'd pay at a store. I've seen 400w cool tubes w/ ballast & an hps bulb on ebay w/ a final bid from $70 - $135 so ya might wanna check ebay first,


----------



## Jayzee (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey FDD Im been going thru this informative tag...However After pulling all info together..im hatching a Harvest Plan as below-BIT I WANT YA ADVISE as im sure the Harvest/Curing will fluctuate as i go....(this is my first Grow/Harvest).....

1. Harvest Whole plant (as ive got the room) Trim some of the Big fan leaves.
2. Hang upside down for a few days.
3. Harvets into Branches and remove All Fan leaves and Trim.
4. Hang for a few more days
5. Once outsides of BUD are Dry Stick them in Jar 20~22h Closed and 2~4h Open...if after 24h Something is up the Get to point 6. 
6. Brown Bags at the ready for 24h. (then back to Jar) repeat as neccessary.
7. After 7 days these should be well on there way to Smokeable happiness

Timing Points 1~4 should be around 5 days and then the curing side 7~onwards....

Can you see any flaws in this or any advice....Ive grown a Real bushy 'Mostly Sativa' its Supa Skunk (50days flowering) im on day 28 but want to get BEST advice...

As a side Question Ive read many times that No watering for final 72 hours helps use up the sugars for a better Smoke?

Looking forward to your advice/help!


----------



## filtereye (Apr 6, 2011)

the ready pictures look way past ready, isn't hint of amber and when their milky white show when their ready.


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 10, 2011)

Kant said:


> are those all branches from your tree of life?


its also i think , bro,,,,

curing is easy...just put it in jars(hermetic jars, those used for keeping vegetables etc in water for the winter in the old days) when it's dry enough to smoke
and just smoke a little everyday, and leave the jar open a while(during grinding and rolling for example), that way you 'burp' it(moist air can escape)
and everyday you can smell the nice smell(wich is stronger in a jar then from abaggie in my experience, maybe just because it's in it for longer)


----------



## cabrainmunda (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks. I need more info. though... How many days hanging and how many days curing?!

Thank you a lot


----------



## NuOldGrower (Apr 16, 2011)

Just to get things straight, because I think I'm getting close to cutting.

I have the 30x microscope, so what I'll be looking for is amber colored crystals, correct?

Yes, a lot of the hairs have turned brown.
A lot of the smaller leaves surrounding, and in, the main bud have started to curl up.

Sorry for no pics, but I'm at work right now and went and bought the microscope at lunch.
Hoping to get an answer, check for it when I get home, then check it out under the scope.

Peace


----------



## OldTimer249 (Apr 18, 2011)

cabrainmunda said:


> thanks. I need more info. though... How many days hanging and how many days curing?!
> 
> Thank you a lot


Read the first 10(?) pages or so. Says everything. But it can take anywhere from 3 days to 2 weeks (2 weeks with a crazy strain i guess).


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 20, 2011)

BC God...6wks I have yellow calyxs but trics are still mostly clear. mb another 2-3 wks?


----------



## latkah (Apr 21, 2011)

How do you get a bud to get hard and dense? I follow the same harvest and curing method but my buds always look light, airy, are never solid and hard. Any suggestions?


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 24, 2011)

The curing part will not make them hard and dense,they have to be dense buds to begin with.top your plant and it will improve your bud structure


----------



## needmorechronic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hortilux bulbs are awesome, you get very nice hard nugs with hortilux there is a major difference in bud harvested from reg. hps bulb or hortilux, peace all! im just trying to get the message out there that hortilux is the shit


----------



## Fight411 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey i left my trim in a bag and i think it has some mold can i still use it? (edibles)


----------



## benny blanco (Apr 25, 2011)

If its too hot in your growroom your buds get airy


----------



## Archun (May 9, 2011)

Can any one please tell me how far along am I from harvesting?


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 19, 2011)

fdd....when you're curing when does the great smell come back because it does change when drying. And which is more important? Drying thoroughly or curing thoroughly? Also whats the proper RH when the cure is done enough to smoke? Thanks man.


----------



## Snafu1236 (May 20, 2011)

Dense nugs come from ample lighting.

Cure zone for nugs is 60-65%RH. You should have a 40-50% rh for storage. IME, less than 40% RH starts to compromise quality.

Drying is important because you cannot cure unless it is dry enough. Cure is important to some, but not all---curing is what makes the smoke smoother, tastier, and smell better. However, curing is not necessary---just like aging wine is not necessary after it is fermented....but most people age wine because they want a smoother taste, better taste, and a better nose(smell).


----------



## yourexelency (May 23, 2011)

natmoon said:


> Well i noticed that you dont sweat them but i suppose not many people do anymore,to be honest i dont even know if it really makes any difference to potency and flavour or not.
> I will try some this time unsweated and my usual sweated and see if i can tell any difference


they would have to be clones for it to be accurate.... right?


----------



## Po boy (May 24, 2011)

My plants will be ready for harvest in a few weeks. When I harvest during the winter the weather is perfect for harvesting and drying. Unfortunately, the weather during summer is everything not wanted with high heat and humidity. 

Because I cannot bring the plants in the air conditioning I will have to try to dry outside. After the drying phase I will put them in jars and can then bring them inside.

Does anyone have experience with drying under these conditions?

Any help or ideas will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## kevin murphy (May 28, 2011)

take a look at this grow if you want tell me what you think 64 plants 19 days flower sum nice bud shots on page 102 let us know what you think on journal hope u like them and thanks in advance all comments advice welcome..sound..rep.... heres the link..
https://www.rollitup.org/general-mari...ml#post5595351

all pics and grow advice previous grows anything you think could help or just posting pics and advice would be great the thread open to all hope you post and good luck with your grow respect to riu...


----------



## Derple (May 31, 2011)

thanks man  + rep


----------



## Pure Kush (Jun 13, 2011)

Great post man, this newbie just learned something!


----------



## R3DROCk9 (Jun 13, 2011)

Po boy said:


> My plants will be ready for harvest in a few weeks. When I harvest during the winter the weather is perfect for harvesting and drying. Unfortunately, the weather during summer is everything not wanted with high heat and humidity.
> 
> Because I cannot bring the plants in the air conditioning I will have to try to dry outside. After the drying phase I will put them in jars and can then bring them inside.
> 
> ...



Po Boy.....add a swamp cooler to the drying process during the hot times......i dont have much experience with this, bu you can also make one from a five gallon bucket from HomoDepot, then fill it with water, and put a fan blowing over the top of the bucket......i dont kno if you should blow it directly at the plants, tho, bu it will add moisture to the air......experience will tell you wuts best for your time...bu this will take care of your low humidity problems. 

btw.... wut state/area weather are we talkin bout?


----------



## pasmo1 (Jul 3, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks !!!
I F*in love the internet , I'm at week 5 with some pineapple chunk , and needed some guidance ,
Guidance received .....


----------



## allamay1608 (Jul 5, 2011)

Where do you buy those jars?


----------



## Newera (Jul 9, 2011)

you can get mason jars at walmart or shop online for them. I like amazon.com


----------



## db2 (Jul 11, 2011)

Approx. how many days of curing until you get your desired moisture in your bud?


----------



## R3DROCk9 (Jul 13, 2011)

aye all...i like a gooey, dank finished product--not too dry...im here in SoCal righ now, and most ppl have extra dry, almost crispy buds for my liking....any advice on temp and humidity for sticky, gooey fruits. or any other ideas and opinions about how to maintain this type of cure...thanx


----------



## VanishingToaster (Jul 18, 2011)

i've only read the first page but thems some amazing lookin buds, i'll definitely be referring to this post when the time comes, thanks !


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 18, 2011)

R3DROCk9 said:


> aye all...i like a gooey, dank finished product--not too dry...im here in SoCal righ now, and most ppl have extra dry, almost crispy buds for my liking....any advice on temp and humidity for sticky, gooey fruits. or any other ideas and opinions about how to maintain this type of cure...thanx


just don't dry it as long.


----------



## red662 (Jul 19, 2011)

howdy would u trim leaves a week r 2 before harvest so the buds get more light? someone said to me to trim leaves of im growin bbbc and there very bushy so trim the leaves and leave only the brances with the buds and a small few leaves for the last week r 2? would u do this r hav u heard of anyone doin it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2011)

red662 said:


> howdy would u trim leaves a week r 2 before harvest so the buds get more light? someone said to me to trim leaves of im growin bbbc and there very bushy so trim the leaves and leave only the brances with the buds and a small few leaves for the last week r 2? would u do this r hav u heard of anyone doin it?


the buds receive their light thru the leaves. leaves collect light and convert it into engery that goes into producing buds. you need all the leaves you were given.


----------



## Vedder6 (Jul 21, 2011)

im about to cut my plant in about a week... going to be following this guide but im just wondering about the process.... after i chop her down, clean her up (trim leaves, etc), is that when i hang her up - and for how long, before i place into jars??
is it: chop, trip, hang upside down for 1 day, trim buds off & then place into jars after?


----------



## GrowWeedMakeMoney (Jul 23, 2011)

i jacked off to your photo's. sorry.


----------



## HPS400power (Jul 23, 2011)

Thats alright... their sexy female buds...


----------



## GDH (Jul 27, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/403502-trichomes-clear-best-opaque-good.html

Too much amber in this thread...


----------



## Darwood (Jul 31, 2011)

Good post brotha, breakin it down to the nitty gritty. I like the little tips about not layin the bud on a surface for too long or the leaves will stick to it and make trimming more of a pain. First time i've heard that anywhere, and i'll surely remember that! Thanks for some new info man


----------



## Breadwinnernate (Aug 6, 2011)

this is sweet dude u got alot of buddah i wish i could grow that much


----------



## poplars (Aug 16, 2011)

so I'm definitely going to do it this way this year. trimming dry doesn't allow for the moisture fluctuations that are required to make a good cure.... so now I'm just trying to wrap my head around doing it this way vs hanging up the whole plant for a week or two until completely dry then trimmin... it seems that for me to be able to do this with my outdoor (I know it's possible since you do it) I'd have to work all day non stop for 3-4 days. which is cool by me if I'm getting the best cure possible, I guess it's just a little intimidating to go from hanging a whole plant up dry to going branch by branch wet trimming hanging with string all across a room carefully sorting every one out so they don't get mixed up... sounds like I"m gonna have a busy/fun harvest.... if there are any other tips I"d love to hear them, besides what you already posted in the beginning of this thread.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> so I'm definitely going to do it this way this year. trimming dry doesn't allow for the moisture fluctuations that are required to make a good cure.... so now I'm just trying to wrap my head around doing it this way vs hanging up the whole plant for a week or two until completely dry then trimmin... it seems that for me to be able to do this with my outdoor (I know it's possible since you do it) I'd have to work all day non stop for 3-4 days. which is cool by me if I'm getting the best cure possible, I guess it's just a little intimidating to go from hanging a whole plant up dry to going branch by branch wet trimming hanging with string all across a room carefully sorting every one out so they don't get mixed up... sounds like I"m gonna have a busy/fun harvest.... if there are any other tips I"d love to hear them, besides what you already posted in the beginning of this thread.



put a few inches of water in a 5 gallon bucket. when you start to harvest each plant, trim each branch off individually. placing them in the bucket as you go. as if they were roses in a vase. only trim off enough to fill the bucket. take it inside and take out a branch at a time, as you trim them. this will prevent any wilting. you can leave them in the bucket like this for several days. there is nothing worse then being stuck with a pile of wet weed on the table. this will prevent all that.


----------



## poplars (Aug 16, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> put a few inches of water in a 5 gallon bucket. when you start to harvest each plant, trim each branch off individually. placing them in the bucket as you go. as if they were roses in a vase. only trim off enough to fill the bucket. take it inside and take out a branch at a time, as you trim them. this will prevent any wilting. you can leave them in the bucket like this for several days. there is nothing worse then being stuck with a pile of wet weed on the table. this will prevent all that.


hell yeah that's a great idea. I'm definitely going to do this the only thing making me a little reserved against it is my plants being outside during cropper season, I like the sense of security having them all hanging dry ya know... but I guess that's one of those things I'll have to get over to get that epic cure...


also as you trim each branch do you hang them immediately or do you let them rest a certain way? have a mini-hanger above your trim station t hat you put into the main dry area every so many branches? guess its kinda a redundant question since I could make something like that myself, but since you've refined in the art of fine curing high quantities I really want to learn as much as I can.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 16, 2011)

i hang mine immediately. 

laying down wet buds to dry cause them to flatten themselves.


----------



## poplars (Aug 16, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i hang mine immediately.
> 
> laying down wet buds to dry cause them to flatten themselves.


hmm since I don't trim in the same room as I hang I'll probably have to figure something else out.... I think I"ll setup a line near the trimming table and after it fills up go back and put everything in the dry room... sounds legit to me anyways.

hows your grow goin bro? have you seen mine this year?


----------



## Dankenfest (Aug 18, 2011)

I gotta say as a new grower this great info!


----------



## upstate (Aug 19, 2011)

Was wondering how much time left i have until these are done. Just start of week 
six flowering, some buds on the plant are way more developed then others...

These are hollands hope, which is an outdoor strain grown indoors, they got so freakin', big probably shouldn't have vegged them for 4 weeks then into flowering, could have done 2 or 3, and maybe the high would be more manageable.

Anyways do you think my buds so far look decent? I'm kinda worried a bit, i just started seeing a decent amount of trichrome around the leaves but nothing to frosty, does that mean it sucks or does that not show up towards the end?







I have a picture that includes droopy leaves, I think its from nutrient burn, some of the very tips of the leaves are like yellow burned. Is that nutrient burn? 




Thanks man!


----------



## chernobong (Aug 19, 2011)

View attachment 1743891wow 6 weeks into flowering those are long flowering sativas i takView attachment 1743890e it ... they look like they havent used any nutrients to fill in the bud sites heresz a pic of mine 3 weeks into flowering .. used epsom salt View attachment 1743889grandmas mallasas and gonna do overdrive for the next 3 feedings ....always start with youre water and soil ph before treating them  this site rocks


----------



## Epixi (Aug 24, 2011)

can i cover it with a black cellophane bag and put it in the fridge?


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Aug 24, 2011)

so how much did u get off that one branch


----------



## lakersfan64133 (Aug 28, 2011)

very nice!! thank you rep+


----------



## LawnDart 1 (Aug 29, 2011)

How do you get the nuggs so tight or is it the strain type that determins tight or loose nuggs when dry/cured??


----------



## poplars (Aug 29, 2011)

LawnDart 1 said:


> How do you get the nuggs so tight or is it the strain type that determins tight or loose nuggs when dry/cured??


type of strain and how you feed it.


----------



## obijohn (Sep 2, 2011)

...and light as well


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 3, 2011)

obijohn said:


> ...and light as well


Light plays a big part in the denseness of your buds. I used to wonder why when I used fluoro lights ten years ago my buds would aalways be light and whispy. Switched to a hps and never had the problem since.


----------



## k0ijn (Sep 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> type of strain and how you feed it.


And temperature, humidity, CO2 level, pH, airflow and air replacement (intake / outtake).


----------



## poplars (Sep 6, 2011)

k0ijn said:


> And temperature, humidity, CO2 level, pH, airflow and air replacement (intake / outtake).


sorry I'm not an indoor grower  I'm only concerned with a few things, soil, strain, and nutrients.


----------



## bakesta (Sep 6, 2011)

do mason jars work for curing????


----------



## bakesta (Sep 6, 2011)

also can i how do i put pics on here so you can tell me how far along mine are?


----------



## dante76 (Sep 8, 2011)

use photobucket.com and once you have your photos upload copy and paste the img code in your post...very simple and easy


----------



## dante76 (Sep 8, 2011)

you'll see an option for many codes...pic the img code


----------



## bakesta (Sep 8, 2011)

ok im about to upload them im just letting you no they are all jock horror except the one in the white 5 gallon bucket is autoflower vertigo auto i should have picked a different auto but it looks dank and smells even danker, im a noob so dont critcize if they dont look good.


----------



## bakesta (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## bakesta (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 8, 2011)

i m no expert, but you have a long while still my friend. i cant wait to post pics. i need some info soon. 

by the way, who is the Happy Plumber? i never talked to him about posting. do i still need to? a little late for me, if so...


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Sep 8, 2011)

in the future wen they get that far into flowering u should jus keep the fan leaves. theyhold all the neuts for ur buds


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 8, 2011)

GDH said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/403502-trichomes-clear-best-opaque-good.html
> 
> Too much amber in this thread...


i think this is just a personal preference, i have heard wayyyyyy different. some prefer the amber color.


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2011)

so is the 12 hours sealed 12 hours closed cycle for curing recommended in the beginning when its first going into the jar? I'm extremely paranoid about mold....

but if you've never ran into mold by starting cure once the bud is a lil bendy, crispy on the outside, small buds break off, big stem bendy, smokeable in a joint; then I guess I can relax. I'll just keep in mind the initial conditions required before you can start the cure in the first place...


----------



## bakesta (Sep 8, 2011)

so am i screwed now that i cut the fan leaves? i was tryin to get it more sunlight???...


----------



## bakesta (Sep 8, 2011)

I need help guys


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2011)

bakesta said:


> I need help guys


do you need help learning to cope with things you can't undo? we're not psychologists bro, we're just growers.

just let it grow and see what happens, you can't go back now, there is no magic cure to undo taking off too many leaves... maybe take a pic and we'll tell you how bad it is.


----------



## bakesta (Sep 8, 2011)

the pics are above


----------



## poplars (Sep 8, 2011)

oh... you probably cut your yeild by like 35%, but it will still give you good bud.


----------



## bakesta (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok am I almost done? Cuz I won't touch the plant any more if that will help at all.....thnx poplars u been helpin


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 9, 2011)

ok here is some photos. im guessing i have about 6 weeks left. but it could be less. first grow in a long ass time, first grow with real lights. first coco grow, first of a lot of things. sorry if i uploaded too many pics. just trying to give you a good looksy!

i have 3 different strains in the tent. the tall fucker on the left up front all lst'd up (i know, its bad, please don't laugh), some strain called TL-those are the tall lanky bitches, and some mystery seeds-they look like Skunk and an indica cross, those are the short nubby ones with fat buds. i think the Skunk, being a sativa will take a little longer then the rest, even though i put here in there first with one of those TL's. and the little nubbies are w eek behind the other 8. but i think they will finish first, yeah? thanks in advance for the info!!


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 9, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> please do not post in this thread until you see the happy plumber. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much of a difference is there between these 2 times in the pics? how much time apart are they from each other. i am majorly colorblind. but my girl says she sees the difference. all i see is a hue of a color, more like a tone. its looks different to me, so i need to get a better understanding of how much of a difference the 2 are. cuz mine look like they are in between those 2 groups of pics.


----------



## k0ijn (Sep 11, 2011)

It varies from strain to strain, but everything between 2-4 weeks.
There is a pretty huge difference, first 2 pics are very green and the final two are very brownish in general appearance.
The tone is what you should be looking for, overall bud appearance will change to a slightly more brown / red than the normal greenish.
As fdd says, also keep track of trichs, calyxes swelling and the leaves.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 11, 2011)

ok that sounds good. i can see browns and reds pretty good. its the different tones of green that really throws me off. plus my g/f is helping me with the colors and what not. i think i fully understand now. i have been mainly looking at the trichs, and the calyxes. i also have been looking at the pistils, they seem to be slowly shrinking and turning a little yellow (maybe its yellow, girl still says they are white still). thank you for your help. highly appreciated!


----------



## k0ijn (Sep 11, 2011)

Luckily green isn't really a colour that is needed to harvest ^^

However it must be tough for you to see Nitrogen deficiency / abundance (tones and shades of green from light to dark).
That's good, trichs and calyxes are the easiest way to check for maturity (and the most sufficient).
Most strains pistils turn orange/brown and recede into the calyx combined with amber trichs and nice calyx density that will show you when to harvest 

You're welcome, any time.


----------



## kick4all (Sep 12, 2011)

my god thank u so much for ur tutorial verry useful thx again and thx rollitup.org


----------



## blower (Sep 13, 2011)

When should I start to flush. ? As I have indica and sativa strains ..
I need help: an indica I want it the most in amber trichomes when should I start to flush?
The SATIVA: when should I start to flush? As most trichs should remain cloudy right


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 16, 2011)

OK!!! thank you k0ijn!! i now see, on the shortest nubbiest plant, orange pistols/hairs!!!!! i looked at the trichs in the magnifier, and the trichs are cloudy!!!! but only like 3 orange pistols. when should i start the flush on that one???? that particular plant is only 47 days old. so, it seems early, but it is def has Indica like qualities. flush now? or feed a few more times? thanks in advance!!


----------



## geko26 (Sep 18, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what you think about these and when they may be ready? The first one is a auto ak47/lowryder:

Pic1: 8/29/2011
Pic2: 9/08/2011
Pic3: 9/15/2011
Pic4: Today (9/18/2011)

The web site said this should finish in about 75 days I believe. She's currently at about 90 days. Chop time? Only reason I took her longer is because I felt she needed it and she wasn't close enough to the lights, imo, to finish when she was supposed to, even though I've seen in forums people say it doesn't matter with an auto, they're done at the time the seedbank says it'll be done. 



These two shots are from my big girl (reason why the auto didn't get close enough to the light lol, i didn't feel like building a little shelf to bring her up, so i said f it. The auto is just holding me over with some smoke until the big girl finishes. Thoughts on this one? She's a bonus seed I got from attitude, I believe it's some sort of purple haze, although i'm not 100% of the strand. Shes in a DWC setup, the auto above is in FFOF soil.

Pics 1 and 2 below are from 9/15/2011, a few days ago. She's currently at about 78 days. I kept her in veg for about 5 weeks, so shes only 6 weeks into flower, i'm thinking she won't be done until around Haloween (another 5-6 weeks) Thoughts?


----------



## dante76 (Sep 19, 2011)

yeah, i would say she's ready to be chopped! Looks like your hairs receded and are red so i would suggest you just look at your trichomes but if you don't have a loop or microscope you should be safe...looks good to me.

after a week of drying and curing you should be ready to test smoke of that around the end of october...just took my down over the weekend...i never knew trimming would be such a bitch. I been trimming 2 days straight and still haven't finished!

my first grow


----------



## 5Jperday (Sep 19, 2011)

So far i havnt been very successful, ive done 2 crops and both i have dried till stems snap and then i guess when they were in jars they wernt curing anymore.

So now i have been drying for 2-3 days and then jarring so there definitely is some moisture inside for curing to take place


----------



## dante76 (Sep 19, 2011)

5Jperday said:


> So far i havnt been very successful, ive done 2 crops and both i have dried till stems snap and then i guess when they were in jars they wernt curing anymore.
> 
> So now i have been drying for 2-3 days and then jarring so there definitely is some moisture inside for curing to take place



most people are saying on rollitup to not wait till it snaps. if it snaps then it too dry. not moisture left to cure so i think 2 -3 days would be good


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yup, moister is better going in. You can always take em out and brown bag em for a day or two but once that moisture is gone....your weed is toast.


----------



## lightsgreenaction (Sep 23, 2011)

I agree that over-drying is a bummer, but if you leave too much moisture then don't open the jar for a week or two (like if you have several jars and are only using one), you might open a jar to find mold all over your bud, which sucks. The last thing you want is to risk ruining all your bud that you've worked so hard to grow. If you over-dry your bud, simply drop in a piece of orange peel or a damp paper towel in the jar over night and when you open it the next day, your bud will have moisture in it again.


----------



## Prof Dank (Sep 24, 2011)

Good read! Im a noob and Im trying to gather as much info as possible. I have a post on the newbie intro thread with pics. If any of you get a chance please look and let me know if there is something else I could be doing to get it to come out great. 1st time grower I have Blue cheese and The Kali in a hydro set up using HPS and CFL. This is a


pic of View attachment 1804920 one of my buds


----------



## Sweet'nHeavy (Sep 24, 2011)

I've found the best thing to get moisture back without adding random flavor into the bud is to use a leaf off one of the plants thats still living. I try to use the same strain which isn't necessary; I'm just anal....and it looks cool to have a leaf in the jar of the same strain in with the buds


----------



## Captain Planet (Sep 26, 2011)

awesome! that's an amazing walk through!


----------



## friendlyhi (Sep 27, 2011)

Great thread! Has provided a lot of value to a first timer.

I've seen a distinctive change in the look of the buds this past 2 weeks as depicted in in the first set off pics provided fdd2blk. 

The only thing I'm stuck on before I harvest  are the state of the trichomes. I'm using a 30x loupe and the majority of the trichomes are still milky white, not amber. However, when I look at the at the leaf, and not the bud, the majority of the trichomes are amber. 

Which should i follow as my guide, trichomes on the nugs themselves, or trichomes on the leaves. Would appreciate any insights!


----------



## poplars (Sep 27, 2011)

friendlyhi said:


> Great thread! Has provided a lot of value to a first timer.
> 
> I've seen a distinctive change in the look of the buds this past 2 weeks as depicted in in the first set off pics provided fdd2blk.
> 
> ...


 as mentioned in this thread, the trichomes have a golden tinge from a distance when finished, because its mostly the trichomes on the leaves that turn amber while the buds remain mostly cloudy. around 99% of the hairs have changed, calyxes have swelled, bud leaves edges feel crispy, its done.


----------



## happyfingers (Sep 29, 2011)

www.happyfingershandwash.com


----------



## happyfingers (Sep 29, 2011)

*After your done trimming keep your fingers happy!!!!! Check out my new website!!*
www.happyfingershandwash.com
View attachment 1811485


----------



## poplars (Sep 29, 2011)

happyfingers said:


> www.happyfingershandwash.com
> View attachment 1811485


cool product and all... but I'd rather use isopropyl alcohol, cuts through the worst of resin fingers.


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Sep 29, 2011)

Happy fingers = Digits coated in resin that you can scrape off, smoke, and then lick your fingers clean it was so good.


----------



## friendlyhi (Sep 29, 2011)

poplars said:


> as mentioned in this thread, the trichomes have a golden tinge from a distance when finished, because its mostly the trichomes on the leaves that turn amber while the buds remain mostly cloudy. around 99% of the hairs have changed, calyxes have swelled, bud leaves edges feel crispy, its done.


thanks poplars! must have missed that comment.


----------



## chernobong (Oct 1, 2011)

View attachment 1815109i started using this site during sexing this season, first grow ,,,and now im baked , and halfway through my first harvest ,i fell back to this thread several times ,,,,this is good shit


----------



## direwolf71 (Oct 2, 2011)

Just bumping to the top. seems to be alot of impatient people out there today.


----------



## sonar (Oct 2, 2011)

I think this has got to be one of the most valuable threads on this site. Can't even count how many times I've referenced it and directed other members here.


----------



## alltrac (Oct 3, 2011)

-2nd pic is the main cola 

*Hi everyone,this is my 1st post ever but ive learn/read a lot on this website...I would like to know if u thing its ready or if not how long should i wait?*
*Sorry my english im from quebec canada,winter is coming soon last week was only raining whit high humidity and around 4C to 15 degree celsius (around low 40F)*
*No idea of which strain is it or how much week in flowering...Ive look in reverse into my binocular,could not find any amber trichome and not sur if they are milky or clear*

*-Also how often should i flush since its high humidity and the soil didnt look to dry much in the last few days*

*Again thx a lot to the website and everyon,any help would be appreciate*


----------



## sonar (Oct 4, 2011)

alltrac said:


> View attachment 1818757View attachment 1818756View attachment 1818746View attachment 1818740
> -2nd pic is the main cola
> 
> *Hi everyone,this is my 1st post ever but ive learn/read a lot on this website...I would like to know if u thing its ready or if not how long should i wait?*
> ...


Not quite there yet man.


----------



## SmokeyFL (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice thread and thanks for the tips


----------



## SmokeyFL (Oct 6, 2011)

alltrac said:


> View attachment 1818757View attachment 1818756View attachment 1818746View attachment 1818740
> -2nd pic is the main cola
> *Hi everyone,this is my 1st post ever but ive learn/read a lot on this website...I would like to know if u thing its ready or if not how long should i wait?*
> *Sorry my english im from quebec canada,winter is coming soon last week was only raining whit high humidity and around 4C to 15 degree celsius (around low 40F)*
> ...


not done yet but soon if the moisture stays i would chop it before it molds


----------



## Budroller (Oct 6, 2011)

Just finished trimmin' this girl...my first grow; outdoors, in three gal. pots, organic. Using a Calibur III in the jars to ensure the proper rH inside during the cure. I found your pics on ready, not ready very helpful! Peace... 
View attachment 1824008View attachment 1824005View attachment 1824006


----------



## alltrac (Oct 8, 2011)

Its me again,weater became better and it would be sunny until friday whit high 15C and around 10 in night....Last week was 2-5C at night so some leaf became purple or black is it bad?...
I think i can see a little bit of amber trichome only on 1or2 small leaf on top cola....Would u harvest now or is it good to wait even if the leaf look to became darker each day???
How much day should i wait before harvest?Its hard to tell between cloudy and clear trichome since im looking in some binocular in reverse but ive seen amber on top lear...


----------



## DopeFeen (Oct 9, 2011)

word my leaves are getting darker to. think i may just yank her


----------



## DIYguy (Oct 11, 2011)

Tip of the hat to fdd2blk for this tutorial. Simple straight forward and to the point.


----------



## alienskull (Oct 13, 2011)

Need opinions on these!! Northern Lights, Trichs milky, a few very little brown, but some clear.. H20 for 3 waterings, I would rather get them early than late, as I have a short time to get them in jars!!!

Ready or How Long. I have to get these finished soon!!!


View attachment 1834853View attachment 1834859View attachment 1834858View attachment 1834857View attachment 1834856View attachment 1834854View attachment 1834855View attachment 1834852


----------



## Gnugz (Oct 15, 2011)

Lucked out this year with a few cold nights in early October. Gave my Diesel some nice purple hairs! I just cut the plant this past Wednesday before a series of rainy days and the trichomes are bursting with resin.

Gnugz


----------



## Gnugz (Oct 15, 2011)

Lookin good. I like a 60/40% ratio of red to white pistils. They look good to go!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 15, 2011)

alienskull said:


> Need opinions on these!! Northern Lights, Trichs milky, a few very little brown, but some clear.. H20 for 3 waterings, I would rather get them early than late, as I have a short time to get them in jars!!!
> 
> Ready or How Long. I have to get these finished soon!!!
> 
> ...



those look done.


----------



## k0ijn (Oct 16, 2011)

alienskull said:


> Need opinions on these!! Northern Lights, Trichs milky, a few very little brown, but some clear.. H20 for 3 waterings, I would rather get them early than late, as I have a short time to get them in jars!!!
> 
> Ready or How Long. I have to get these finished soon!!!
> 
> ...



Those look really good, they're ready for harvesting 
Just make sure you do a proper dry & cure!







Gnugz said:


> Lookin good. I like a 60/40% ratio of red to white pistils. They look good to go!


You cannot tell maturity by the pistils colours..


What determines maturity (best time to harvest) is:

Trichomes (clear - cloudy - amber)
Swollen calyxes
Receding pistils


----------



## Ricky Pastille (Oct 18, 2011)

Harvested my first successful outdoor grow last month. Dried three plants for a couple weeks each, then placed in airtight glass jars to cure in cool dark closet. How long before the chlorophyl smell disappears and is replaced by the nice skunky aroma the plants gave off while growing? When will THC and CN-levels reach peak potency?


----------



## PuffinDaWeed (Oct 18, 2011)

When the buds are in the jar drying could u put a piece of orange peel or apple peel n there with them or some flavored sweettarts to give them flavor


----------



## Snafu1236 (Oct 20, 2011)

Alienskull.....chop em down and smoke em up. nice job.


----------



## k0ijn (Oct 20, 2011)

PuffinDaWeed said:


> When the buds are in the jar drying could u put a piece of orange peel or apple peel n there with them or some flavored sweettarts to give them flavor



Yes you can.
You can also use:

Lime, coconut, pineapple or any other fruit you can think of.
Just don't put any wet fruit into your curing jar(s), make sure it's fairly dry (still moist but not leaking fluid).


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 22, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i think that covers it. i hope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He is happy indeed and is he winking at me? I am flattered.


----------



## amitgoheritage (Oct 23, 2011)

*thanks for nice informaton .
 India Tour*


----------



## titanweb (Nov 6, 2011)

how long on 1 and 2?
View attachment 1875271View attachment 1875272


----------



## dante76 (Nov 7, 2011)

Ricky Pastille said:


> Harvested my first successful outdoor grow last month. Dried three plants for a couple weeks each, then placed in airtight glass jars to cure in cool dark closet. How long before the chlorophyl smell disappears and is replaced by the nice skunky aroma the plants gave off while growing? When will THC and CN-levels reach peak potency?


The aroma will like come through either 2 - 4 weeks in the curing stage. Check out this thread on curing....

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 11, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> those look done.


What up fdd! glad to see your still helpin peeps with the best part of the grow, "THE CHOP" lol. +REP for what you do brotha!


----------



## 420squared (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## 420squared (Nov 13, 2011)

First Timer..... My widows will be ready in approx. 1 week! I tried some & almost fell off of the chair. Yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## dante76 (Nov 14, 2011)

looks good. did you grow those peppers using your veg and bloom nutes too?


----------



## Erk (Nov 14, 2011)

Strain is white rhino. hit 60 days today. was thinking 2-3 more days. trichs at 10% amber. Pictures could be better. they work though. you think 3 days is accurate?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2011)

Erk said:


> Strain is white rhino. hit 60 days today. was thinking 2-3 more days. trichs at 10% amber. Pictures could be better. they work though. you think 3 days is accurate?


3 days should be perfect. 

very nice buds.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 17, 2011)

Little confused on this one lol, 40 days into flowering "dwarf auto" 54 days from sprout! What do you think? At least 10 percent amber under the scope.
View attachment 1892070View attachment 1892069


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Little confused on this one lol, 40 days into flowering "dwarf auto" 54 days from sprout! What do you think? At least 10 percent amber under the scope.
> View attachment 1892070View attachment 1892069


2 more weeks.


----------



## python89 (Dec 11, 2011)

Super silver haze 13 weeks flowering, 2 more weeks?


----------



## farmersmurf (Dec 12, 2011)

i dont understand everyones wierd ways... hang the plants up after manicuring wet for about 5 days then chop the buds off and put em in a paper bag for a day or two then put in jars and leave there for 12 hours. then burp after 12 hours and again leave it cloed for 12 hours. this is the optimal results for awesome bud. jar cure it for 30 days,6 months, up to a year. when you cut them branches off, you get lots of chlyrophyll in the buds. and it makes it pine needle tasting. kinda like cutting a deer up. you have to do it a certain way! haha @ this post!


----------



## farmersmurf (Dec 12, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> I would take it now. idk.. you do know that when you chop the stalk down and hang it upside down its still growing even during the drying prcess? so if you want to hit it once and pass out I would take it now! up to you! it looks ready to me.. but I would get another opinion.


----------



## EitherWayIstillSmoke (Dec 13, 2011)

How much time passed between your ready and not ready pics??


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 13, 2011)

EitherWayIstillSmoke said:


> How much time passed between your ready and not ready pics??


i'm guessing about 2 weeks. it's been so long i don't remember. judging by the looks though i think i'm close.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 14, 2011)

Fdd is back FTW! Good to see you my man!


----------



## Scotchtape (Dec 14, 2011)

I found this guide when it 1st came out .. I cant find any other better way of explaining the ""when To harvest"" Great thread .. Glad to see it still going ..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 7, 2012)

SneakyPanda said:


> How much more should i wait before harvest?
> 
> Feminized White Widow, it's around 5 weeks of flowering.
> View attachment 1980056View attachment 1980058



at 5 weeks you have no business even asking. 


looks really good. bump up the nutes but do it in small doses. a big dose will burn it, a bunch of smaller doses over the next 2 weeks should help her finish nicely.


----------



## Iron Duck (Jan 9, 2012)

Dude, Thanks this solved a problem I was having!


----------



## Flash4211 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey, Fade, great info and pics! Question: This is the first mention I've seen about harvesting one or two branches at a time. I've read everywhere that the top buds, and the top parts of the plant in general, mature faster than on the mid/lower parts. So it seems that harvesting bud as it reaches the level of maturity you want, and working down the plant over a period of time (a week maybe?) would yield optimal results. But, if you have stopped watering, and you're keeping it dark at the very end, how much of a window do you really have? Do the buds left on the plant deteriorate very quickly, or do they continue to mature once you've taken some cuts? After all these months of tender love & care, I want to get all my ladies have to give!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 10, 2012)

Flash4211 said:


> Hey, Fade, great info and pics! Question: This is the first mention I've seen about harvesting one or two branches at a time. I've read everywhere that the top buds, and the top parts of the plant in general, mature faster than on the mid/lower parts. So it seems that harvesting bud as it reaches the level of maturity you want, and working down the plant over a period of time (a week maybe?) would yield optimal results. But, if you have stopped watering, and you're keeping it dark at the very end, how much of a window do you really have? Do the buds left on the plant deteriorate very quickly, or do they continue to mature once you've taken some cuts? After all these months of tender love & care, I want to get all my ladies have to give!


i water mine until the end, and keep the lights on as usual.


----------



## Nosniknot (Jan 10, 2012)

I couldn't possibly go through 174 pages but did anyone ask if you hang them with the lights on or off?


----------



## xMOONx (Jan 13, 2012)

Nosniknot said:


> I couldn't possibly go through 174 pages but did anyone ask if you hang them with the lights on or off?


*Lights OFF--keep them in the dark with fan for even drying.*


----------



## dante76 (Jan 13, 2012)

yes, lights off. light degrades the THC/CBD. Depending on the space your drying in and how much you are drying, a fan may or may not be needed. I've hung three plants in my garage with no fan and didn't need it becuase there was enough open air but use caution if you do use a fan. Don't let the fan blow directly on the plant. It will dry to quick. Good quality medical week slowly dries and slowly cures.


----------



## mr.mike1234 (Jan 14, 2012)

Great information here. I have a question-I harvested mine yesterday and hung them up to dry before jarring them I went and checked on them several hours later to make sure all was well and then I went in again this morning and I found out that I had left the light on- will this hurt the THC/CBD ? The light that I left on was a florescent so not as much light output as they had been under. This is my first grow and so I have been learning thanks to all of the great posts!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 14, 2012)

the light will not hurt your drying buds. 

just don't dry them outside in the sun.


----------



## dante76 (Jan 15, 2012)

A dark place is best. Don't sacrifice your harvest by leaving it somewhere in direct light. Some light won't hurt but prolonged exposure will have a negative effect.


----------



## mr.mike1234 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the answers. This site has really helped a lot and this thread has been great.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jan 16, 2012)

what kind of jars are best? does it matter? glass or plastic? or what about Paper Bags?......... or zip lock bags? ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2012)

glass jars.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 16, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> glass jars.



i buy all my jars from smart&final.. its less than $15 for 12, now i give my herb away in jars.. =0... hey fdd, i started a gro thread, id be honoured ifyod grace it wth your presence.. =)


----------



## SFguy (Jan 16, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> what kind of jars are best? does it matter? glass or plastic? or what about Paper Bags?......... or zip lock bags? ...


i dried mine in bags for 1 week this time, wrked good kept ALTO OF FLAVOR, AND AROMA
but not as much as hang drying w/out trimming anything
BBS (BROWN BAG SHUFFLE)
step1 trim wet
step2 place in brown bag
step3 into cabinet
step4 open bag 1or2 times a day SHUFFLE then close and put back into cabinet
step5 after 1 week in bag/cabinet ready for the jar, and daily burp

hang dry. (takes alot more space) 

step1 cut down
step2 hang up 
step3 after dried adequately (nearly2weeks) in my climate, trim and jar


----------



## Time is Now 4:20 (Jan 17, 2012)

In my climate, it's so dry that the rh is around 33% and drying 10 branches in a closet takes only 2-3 days before they need to be jarred. Should I be concerned?


----------



## SFguy (Jan 18, 2012)

yes, its wont dry to its potential, you need to figure out a waY to SLOW IT DOWN


----------



## Mark30g (Jan 20, 2012)

Awesome post m8 plus rep+ for sharing sheers bruv


----------



## maltagrow (Jan 22, 2012)

listen, does hanging the buds in front of a de-humidifier help or make things worse for the buds to be properly cured? i have quite a dilemma about this coz my white widow is still getting her flowers ready and they look beautiful, them being the first fruit i ever got from my Maryjane. It's a white widow plant in a bushy horizontal grow-pattern. So basically now after all the hard work to make things go well as they did I don't wanna fuck up the outcome at the very end. please help coz i really need to know the best way to go about this. Please consider i live in malta which is a very very very humid little island in the middle of the mediterranean...


----------



## rollinbud (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice, Thanks... Im nearly there!


----------



## dante76 (Jan 22, 2012)

maltagrow said:


> listen, does hanging the buds in front of a de-humidifier help or make things worse for the buds to be properly cured? i have quite a dilemma about this coz my white widow is still getting her flowers ready and they look beautiful, them being the first fruit i ever got from my Maryjane. It's a white widow plant in a bushy horizontal grow-pattern. So basically now after all the hard work to make things go well as they did I don't wanna fuck up the outcome at the very end. please help coz i really need to know the best way to go about this. Please consider i live in malta which is a very very very humid little island in the middle of the mediterranean...


i thing that could make things a little worse...all you need to do is make sure the humidity stays less than 70%. Depending on where you reside and the space your hanging them in you may not need a de-humidfier.

if you want to learn a great method of curing after you hang dry..check out this.

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237


----------



## SFguy (Jan 24, 2012)

I THINK PUTTING A DEHUEY IN ANY ROOM THAT IS DRYING BUDS IS A BAD IDEA, malta,the SLOWER THE DRY the better the taste

unless your a commercial grower, andhave a giant room full of buds, then a dehuey might be a requirement


----------



## tripboufe (Jan 26, 2012)

one question... i think my plant is getting to the edge of harvesting.. its lyk 1month 26 day old its an autoflower autoberry says 60-65 days to harvest.. getting close will take the pics to see the amber later but i have a question... i've allready flushed the plant coz it needed.. some signs of nute burn... but the bud has come alone tho its very small coz of the container... it was my first plant of all times... so the question is.. im feeding on water... do i have to stop feeding?? or just keep feeding ntil the day i harvest.. i've also heard they put the plant on days dark period to maximize the cristals or something lyk that?? so 1month 26 days old AUTOSTRAIN feeding with water do i keep watering it or i just stop, put on dark period and harvest???


----------



## dante76 (Jan 26, 2012)

tripboufe said:


> one question... i think my plant is getting to the edge of harvesting.. its lyk 1month 26 day old its an autoflower autoberry says 60-65 days to harvest.. getting close will take the pics to see the amber later but i have a question... i've allready flushed the plant coz it needed.. some signs of nute burn... but the bud has come alone tho its very small coz of the container... it was my first plant of all times... so the question is.. im feeding on water... do i have to stop feeding?? or just keep feeding ntil the day i harvest.. i've also heard they put the plant on days dark period to maximize the cristals or something lyk that?? so 1month 26 days old AUTOSTRAIN feeding with water do i keep watering it or i just stop, put on dark period and harvest???


haven't grown an autoflower yet but generally you would stop feeding 2 weeks b4 harvest and just use water to flush. Some people will continue to flush with water + molasses and a sweetner. 

But you'll have to consider how many days its been in flower. Are the hairs starting to recede or are they sticking up? As far as the dark period, you probably don't have to worry because that's what switches a normal plant to flower mode. Autoflowers don't need a change in light period i believe. Maybe check in the autoflower section of the forum.


----------



## tripboufe (Jan 30, 2012)

thx men really helpfull


----------



## Mark30g (Jan 31, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> once cut down it goes into jars. the jars are then sealed and placed in a cool dark room. i let them sit over-night. the next day i take the jars from the dark room and open them. the bud should be wet again. if it is extremely wet i dump it out for a day. if it is moist but not damp then i simply leave the lid open for the day. at the end of the day i close the lid and start over. i continue to do this until the bud has reached the moisture level that i so desire. some like dry crispy buds, others prefer them gooey. once you have reached the moisture level you desire you can seal the jar and store. the longer stored the more the bud will cure. i like to leave mine on the somewhat moist side because it dries a little every time i open the jar to remove some. by the time i get to the bottom it is usually crispy.
> 
> View attachment 29339
> 
> ...


 

I recently tried this with a few milky triches and I left air for 48hrs and once I put into hard the next day I checked it and it smelt very sweaty. Any help on where I've gone wrong would be great. Thanks


----------



## dante76 (Jan 31, 2012)

smelled sweet? well its normal for it to smell similar to lawn grass when its first cut..you're smelling more of the chlorophyll. I hang dry for a week. Then i start to cure in jars using the method of curing in the link below. I highly recommend it. No need for guessing. I like my herb b/w 60 - 65% RH. 

The basic idea is to slowly dry...as it cures, the natural aromas become stronger and the chlorophyll smell dissipates. 

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237 

The hygrometers used in this method are $20 on ebay.


----------



## OldLuck (Feb 12, 2012)

Is 50 degree with 20% RH to low to hang and dry in?


----------



## dante76 (Feb 13, 2012)

it will dry too quickly....if possible i would raise the RH to around 40%/50%...you want to slowly dry the herb so the chlorophyll disappears. If you can't get the RH up then i would hang dry for a couple of days and then start curing in jars or paperbags to slow the drying process down. 

Under normal conditions i would hang dry for 7 - 10 days and then start curing.


----------



## OldLuck (Feb 13, 2012)

How can I tell if they are drying to quickly or if I should let them hang a little longer?


----------



## str8upmenace420 (Feb 17, 2012)

had to serve 3 years in jamaica becuase of my plantation of 45 acres of pure sativas, now i give them a 45 grand a year bribe and they lay off me


----------



## dante76 (Feb 17, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> How can I tell if they are drying to quickly or if I should let them hang a little longer?


test it by seeing if the small branches snap...if they snap its dried too much....you want to start curing before it snaps. it should still have a little flexibility when you start curing.

However, even if your branches snap...put the buds in the jar and start curing. The preference would be to start curing b4 the snap though.


----------



## EtherealMe (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey! I have the same little bendy, winking plumber guy!


----------



## Ocho2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Quick question. Im starting curing today. Do you completely seal the jar with your hydrometer inside? I've seen close it completely and then some say no. Secondly, I smoked a pipe..but three little popcorn nuggets are being smoked tonight for a double birthday doob face for my birthday and my buddies birthday. What do I do to the buds I want to smoke? Separate front curing bud, and store...how? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Dragon's Fire (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you so much for this rocking thread!

I have a question about Harvesting time as well. I heard you can re-use roots. Can you? And grow them like a crown of asparagus or something. I tried seeing if I could find a link. But not see one yet. Any help would rock.


----------



## Mister Black (Mar 22, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> once cut down it goes into jars. the jars are then sealed and placed in a cool dark room. i let them sit over-night. the next day i take the jars from the dark room and open them. the bud should be wet again.




The only cool dark room I have is my fridge. Is this an acceptable storage place?


----------



## SmokingDour (Apr 17, 2012)

Hlep me out R my Ladies ready to Heres my LA Confidential 64 days into flowering the report says to let em go 65 days but ima let her go another 3 days plus 2 days of darkness.


----------



## SmokingDour (Apr 17, 2012)

HEres LA Confidential#2 also 64 days into flowering.


----------



## tripboufe (Apr 17, 2012)

suppp ppl, i have a question i harvested my plant yesterday, its hanged on my closet under my cloth, so day time my door is closed in order to not let light in... tho side doors are open to let air go into the closetat night i open the doors ive covered my closet with brown paper and is it ok to put a fan for the budz?? or thats fked up?


----------



## shannonball (Apr 18, 2012)

its nice to read your comment as most people think more is better. we follow the same format...our plants always look great and don't require 92 different types of chemical additives. we use FFOF, Blue Mountain Organics and have auto's that are close to four feet high and dark green lush looking plants. looking at 1-3 from each plant. entering day 59 today.



Barrelhse said:


> Yes, Kat, I concur. After a few years of nothing but "putting out fires", I, too, opted for simplicity. I recently flushed and re-potted my whole grow because figuring out the problems got too complicated. Now I watch the pH very carefully and don't feed unless there is a very obvious need. The plants are green and healthy- dare I say Happy?!- and I can stop tearing my hair out. I used to grow outdoors and never did more than water. I grew beautiful, huge plants in less than quality soil. The stuff I buy in the bags for indoor growing is probably twice as nutritious and shouldn't require a lot of additions.


----------



## bramwell73 (Apr 21, 2012)

bloody good pics , now i know im way too early to chop.just want to know the two pics that are not ready and the two that are ready, what was the time difference? mine are in the middle if you will.
thanks man B73


----------



## alienskull (Apr 22, 2012)

When to CHOP!!

Here are some pics of my NL's. Start of week 7, pistols are getting brown 40% to 50%, trichs are getting more cloudy.. but no brown yet.

Plain water for flushing. How much longer do you think?. I want to do 24 hours of dark before chop.

Peace


----------



## bramwell73 (Apr 23, 2012)

alienskull. those look great? im not giving you advise if they are ready or not im too new , but they look wonderfull! pic 7 really does look like heaven! well done ( and mayby close mate !thats all i got sorry! have you a magnifying devise ? i got a 20x but i couldnt really see though it , get a 60 x)


----------



## alienskull (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks bramwell73, this is my second grow and it was easier. I do have a 60x mglass and are checking the trichs, should be ready soon...trichs are getting more milky.. I will post more pics soon...

Peace


----------



## bramwell73 (Apr 26, 2012)

yea do that mate , what are you feeding them when flowering?


----------



## bramwell73 (Apr 29, 2012)

hey alienskull have you choped yet? get a 60 times i reakon you could be close now.


----------



## alienskull (Apr 29, 2012)

bramwell73 here are some new pics. The buds are getting more dense, trichs are more milky. Getting really close... I will go 24 hrs of dark then harvest soon.


----------



## bramwell73 (Apr 30, 2012)

holly shit dude! thats great...well done let me know how much grams wet you get mate, im just interested as my girls are half your size and would like a guestimate of my possible teld.oh and what are you or have been feeding them , thankx mate.


----------



## alienskull (May 9, 2012)

bramwell73

Here are some pics before the chop....Its in the cure stage now in jars.... About 1oz per plant.... Really good quality....Flushing helped compared to last time.

Peace


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 9, 2012)

Alien what light were you using?


----------



## swampwater (May 11, 2012)

I really need an opinion or two. These pics are from this AM. just as lights shut off for the day (end of day 52). They look ready except for the amount of new white hairs that continue to grow daily, is this an issue?


----------



## Doer (May 11, 2012)

Ocho2 said:


> Quick question. Im starting curing today. Do you completely seal the jar with your hydrometer inside? I've seen close it completely and then some say no. Secondly, I smoked a pipe..but three little popcorn nuggets are being smoked tonight for a double birthday doob face for my birthday and my buddies birthday. What do I do to the buds I want to smoke? Separate front curing bud, and store...how? Thanks for any help!


I'm sure you must have figured it out by now. Microwave 10-12 secs to heat the buds to the touch. Then let them cool. Maybe only twice for popcorn buds.


----------



## alienskull (May 11, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Alien what light were you using?


I Start with 2 105W and 2 60W CFL's. Veg for about 6 weeks, or when the height of the plants has enough room for the flower stretch. 
Then I go to a 150 Sun System HPS. Works perfect and not alot of energy cost. My box is small but very bright with the refelctive lining.

Peace


----------



## dante76 (May 11, 2012)

swampwater said:


> I really need an opinion or two. These pics are from this AM. just as lights shut off for the day (end of day 52). They look ready except for the amount of new white hairs that continue to grow daily, is this an issue?
> View attachment 2162503View attachment 2162504View attachment 2162512



not so much....when ripe a majority of your hairs should be curled back and cloudy/amber trichomes....i think i see a "nana" on that first pic....clip that thing off b4 it opens and pollinates


----------



## caveman420 (May 11, 2012)

what up what up, indica viper, like 8wks whachu guys think?thanks


----------



## caveman420 (May 11, 2012)

whoops, that second pic is a blue dream needs more time than the viper, shes still chillin


----------



## huss201 (May 21, 2012)

hey guys..i see u got nice buds overthere...am growing white widow for the first time and the plant is in the beginning of the 7th week of flower.... shoudl i leave it one more week ?? any advise?


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 21, 2012)

huss201 said:


> hey guys..i see u got nice buds overthere...am growing white widow for the first time and the plant is in the beginning of the 7th week of flower....View attachment 2178452 shoudl i leave it one more week ?? any advise?


When did you begin counting your flowering because it looks like it has another 4 weeks to me...


----------



## Oscar Zeta Acosta (Jun 8, 2012)

Good down to earth tutorial. Kudos


----------



## Blaastoid (Jun 13, 2012)

Those buds looked beautiful.


----------



## NoSmokingPlease (Jun 24, 2012)

Mother of god.. It's beautiful.

I hope I get a harvest half as decent as that.


----------



## OldLuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Yep, I seal them in jars. Here is my process in pixs, lol.


----------



## jswett1100 (Jun 28, 2012)

Very very good guide, straight to the point and east to understand


----------



## mensabarbie (Jun 28, 2012)

i like the little min guages in the jars. smart. 



OldLuck said:


> Yep, I seal them in jars. Here is my process in pixs, lol.


----------



## danielneal94 (Jun 29, 2012)

VACUUM SEALER BAGS WOULD BE A BAD IDEA BUT JARS ARE COOL


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 30, 2012)

Getting small, cheap, accurate hygrometers that fit in the jars is the way to go. I keep one in every jar I'm curing.


----------



## tazz&indy (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the great info, I have 2 aero-gardens elite with the extendable lights, I am following your post and I am 6 weeks with 2 lowrider 2 ganga feminized. Now how can I find a simple way to make seeds of the ak47, self flowering lowryder.


----------



## firstgrow2012 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice tutorial, I'm getting excited for harvest season!


----------



## stepchild76 (Jul 23, 2012)

Got a beginner question, how much do you feed your plant in the flowering process.


----------



## Bongrips420420 (Jul 31, 2012)

I like this method. Do you ever put anything in those jars with the buds? I never have just wondering if you have any experience with it. Nice buds BTW!


----------



## secretsparty (Aug 10, 2012)

Im about ready to harvest, should I make sure not to water for a few days prior? Should soil be hydrated or no? Any tips to give prior to cut would be great. should i harvest when plant is in light or dark cycle? should I leave in the dark for a day or 2? does that even work?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 19, 2012)

Well if ur doing soil i would clear out about 2 weeks in advanced and dry atleast a week if ur doing hydro u wanna clear with tap water a week in advanced check ph, and dry for 3-5hrs prior to cuting doun.
Hope this helps


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 19, 2012)

And as for tha dark period i guess it dosent hurt to experimrnt but i have done it in tha past and dint see any real significant results if ur dying hydro it would b a good time to dry for a better cure? I would guess..


----------



## S P S (Sep 6, 2012)

I just started a thread asking if mine were ready moments ago then found yours, VERY HELPFUL


----------



## clarencemiddleton (Sep 7, 2012)

How long do they have to hang?


----------



## danbridge (Sep 13, 2012)

Why do you cut them into little nugs? I do that if i'm keeping the harvest for personal. But i discovered that the dispensaries like to buy giant nugs.


----------



## ULMResearch (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey, if someone wants to pay for the big stems in the middle of the giant nugs, let them!


----------



## dave1960 (Sep 22, 2012)

do you have any plce to go to learn how to make the hash I have been all over..nice buds for sure mines budding now about 3 more weeks and done also do you flush your plants if so when?


----------



## tokeabow (Sep 26, 2012)

I heard it is best to leave the fan leaves and sugar leaves on until it is time to cure? making for a longer, cleaner drying process... is this true?


----------



## one2getya420 (Sep 30, 2012)

When I hang my buds,wut is the ideal environment?


----------



## mackey (Oct 2, 2012)

dave1960 said:


> do you have any plce to go to learn how to make the hash I have been all over..nice buds for sure mines budding now about 3 more weeks and done also do you flush your plants if so when?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae8w9eNVjfo&feature=related Can find anything on Youtube.


----------



## magoo63 (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow what a great thread. I have been searching google for how to harvest and this is far the best. thank you


----------



## dadrednextdoor (Oct 17, 2012)

Mi want to use clothes hanger to hang dem out ??


----------



## Chy (Oct 21, 2012)

Can you tell me please, Once you've trimmed the leaves and are now ready for drying does the room have to be dark?? i know when you put them into jars it has to be cool and dark but just dont know wether it has to be dark when your hanging and drying? thank you


----------



## kBAKED (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for the great info!


----------



## drew425 (Dec 5, 2012)

How long does the hanging procedure take? How long will the jar curing typically take? I know it'll differ based on prefrence, but was just wondering


----------



## masterbasians (Dec 18, 2012)

Chy said:


> Can you tell me please, Once you've trimmed the leaves and are now ready for drying does the room have to be dark?? i know when you put them into jars it has to be cool and dark but just dont know wether it has to be dark when your hanging and drying? thank you


this i am also curious, i heard it degrades thc while drying and curing when it recieves light
if true does it degrade the thc after the buds r dry? ty


----------



## Relaxed (Dec 23, 2012)

yep, dark. for dry and jar. Get a big box like one that had a new tv in it work perfectly. Run some string across it about 75% height. instant dryer and jaring place


----------



## mattfbta39 (May 28, 2013)

I've been curing for two weeks now. I open my jars for hours on end watching the hygrometer. Every time I hit 60% I put the lid on for the night. They were crunchy when they started going in one gallon jars. My problem is and has been for years that I am unable to be rid of the hay/ grass smell. They are sour diesel and crystal throttle. Any help would be much appreciated. It's a good size personal crop that I would love to enjoy the raw aroma of these strains.


----------



## mattfbta39 (May 28, 2013)

They are fully manicured prior to going in jars by the way


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 28, 2013)

if you have been curing for 2 weeks you shouldnt be burping for "hours on end"...the grass/hay smell goes away after a long proper cure


----------



## chiefrokaho (Jun 8, 2013)

View attachment 29547[/QUOTE]
Hope u get this or someone else can/will answer. I was wonderin bout the color of ur leaves on this one. I have that and wondered if its from deficency of some kind. Thx


----------



## PaxEtBonum (Jul 12, 2013)

The very bizarre feeling that after spending six hours reading this entire thread you have traveled through time. Interesting. It's like a novel, only the hero (plant) always dies in the end. Holy cow. What just happened to my brain? Interesting experience. Great thread, funny too.


----------



## AngryPlumber (Jul 13, 2013)

Um, Mr. Rooter sucks.


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 16, 2013)

Has anyone here ever used the Boveda 62% 2-way humidifiers for curing and storage? I was skeptical at first, but read good reviews on Amazon. $12 for 12 - 8 gram packs. I might give them a try.

http://www.bovedainc.com/solutions/herbal/

http://www.amazon.com/Boveda-Medium-Humidipak-62%-Pack/dp/B0087ZNDZY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373966221&sr=8-1&keywords=boveda+62


----------



## Darth Budder (Jul 16, 2013)

Julius Caesar said:


> Has anyone here ever used the Boveda 62% 2-way humidifiers for curing and storage? I was skeptical at first, but read good reviews on Amazon. $12 for 12 - 8 gram packs. I might give them a try.
> 
> http://www.bovedainc.com/solutions/herbal/
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Boveda-Medium-Humidipak-62%-Pack/dp/B0087ZNDZY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373966221&sr=8-1&keywords=boveda+62


Hey bro, i am using em in my cure right now. Still need to burp over the first few days of cure, with 2 bovida 8 gram packs in a mason jar with about 12.5 grams. Was seeing 68% on one jar and 65 on another. Seems to be settling in to 62 now. Ill let you know. in a few weeks 

DB


----------



## tonywilson (Aug 1, 2013)

What is wander full and exciting picture.It's really very funny thank you.


----------



## Smokin'HomeGrownBlueberry (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice man I do It the same way the only thing I have to add is If your hairs On your buds are white wait for some or all to turn red if they are orange the wait for them to turn brown.... If you like a head buzz better than a body buzz... you would want to harvest them just after about half of the hairs have changed color... but if you want more of a body high wait for all the hairs on entire plant/ buds to change color.... your curing is spot on though.


----------



## josh6string (Sep 3, 2013)

How many weeks was it from the not ready photos to the ready photos?????


----------



## josh6string (Sep 4, 2013)

How many more weeks til harvest???


----------



## wvblazin (Sep 15, 2013)

very helpful this time of the year. thanks!


----------



## CherryHaze (Sep 17, 2013)

bookmarked this for 3 months time!


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 19, 2013)

Smokin'HomeGrownBlueberry said:


> Nice man I do It the same way the only thing I have to add is If your hairs On your buds are white wait for some or all to turn red if they are orange the wait for them to turn brown.... .


Ummm, have you read any of this thread at all? You are giving very poor & inaccurate information  Harvest according to the state of the trichomes. It's all covered, with photos, at the beginning of this thread.
Trichomes should be 10% amber, 85% milky, 5% clear.


----------



## grasscropper (Sep 24, 2013)

Such a help to me.. the pics at the start between ready and not ready. I have a plant that is 6-7 weeks of flower and when I looked at the Trich's there were amber in there... however, I could see the plant did not look DONE! This helped me 10 fold on the realization I have 2-3 more weeks.


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 24, 2013)

Agree. 
Of course common sense must prevail,. As Beefbisquit likes to say - long white pistils means wait - trichomes 'die' & new ones replace them as the buds mature. Iow you have to look at the plant rather than focus on one thing, if it doesn't look ready then it most likely isn't . No point in looking at the trichomes if there's still long white pistils.

I like to know that I have weeks to go after a close inspection when my girls are close to harvest. Some strains really bulk up in the last weeks as well as increased crystals


----------



## grasscropper (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, that's it... even tho I am seeing Amber Trich's there is no way this plant is ready... kind of like a veg garden... tomatos will ripen at different times.. The entire plant doesn't ripen in one day.... 

There is NO way this plant is done! The buds have fattened up even since these photos, but it's way too green...


----------



## hellbent1971 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you very much! This is a great article. Awesome looking treats too


----------



## ThorGanjason (Sep 27, 2013)

Agree, greylord. I'm finiahing up my first plants here soon, I thought my Bubba kush was done weeks ago but now I see what a difference those last few weeks make. What a great thread, he basically detailed all of the left out info that a lot of the other tutorials leave out, like cutting any leaf with a stem all the way to the stalk. I was wondering about those little sticks myself... And the pictures of the amber trichs (at a distance) really helped too. I've been studying up on harvesting lately and felt like something was still missing until I read this thread.

And grasscropper, I'm not sure if I see any ambers in there. Maybe an orange hue in the picture from something, but definitely not ready; the calyxes don't even look swollen yet, that plant has weeks, maybe a month from the looks of it. I am a total noob, but that's what mine looked like at about 4-5 weeks


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 27, 2013)

I must have missed that bit about the 'little sticks' ThorG? Or was I ripped when I read it & forgot? Early onset Alzheimers ? [well lucky for me pot is good for that ] Who knows?
Would you mind repeating the lesson on why to nip fan leaf stems off at/near the stem to which it's attached?
Or page number would be good.
Thanks.


----------



## ThorGanjason (Sep 27, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> i will be making hash so i do not want ANY fan leaves. only resin covered leaves are saved. so next i go thru the whole pile and trim all the fan leaves. any leaf that has a stem is remove. i cut the leaf stem back all the way down to the stalk. i don't like little pokers sticking out.....
> View attachment 29334


My test nug Had the little pokers, I was wondering about those


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh..silly me....I must be ripped...didn't realise he's discussing manicuring. Thought it was a growing tip. lol


----------



## phrike (Sep 27, 2013)

PaxEtBonum said:


> The very bizarre feeling that after spending six hours reading this entire thread you have traveled through time. Interesting. It's like a novel, only the hero (plant) always dies in the end. Holy cow. What just happened to my brain? Interesting experience. Great thread, funny too.


The hero gives his life, so that others may live. 


I've found that I can't distinguish clear trichomes from cloudy; maybe it's my middle age failing eyesight. But I CAN see the amber ones, so I've been using that; around 10% (to 15-20 for me) to gauge ready-ness.

My main 6 plants were all Purple Maroc, and AFAICT, the breeder description was right for me. Mid September I got the first 3 and now at end September I've started on the last 3.


And... since this is also a curing thread, let me just say I love "water curing". I know most people much prefer the tastes and smells of air-cured, so it's not for everybody.

But it's very easy to do, at least somewhat hard to screw up, it doesn't make the house or shed/garage smell of weed and freak out the wife (and self).

And it's easier to smoke in public, or in the house due to lack of smell. I can enjoy the tastes and smells with friends from time to time, but as a "chronic medicine", and that is mostly vaped, I can't say anything bad about it except that some people will never understand why you would "ruin" the weed by dumping it in water.

No, it doesn't get moldy underwater, as long as the water is changed once or twice a day, and you ensure the buds are underwater and not floating on the water-air interface.


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 27, 2013)

Well you got me right there phrike, dump your bud into water? To cure it? I've got to hear this one! Please explain what is 'water curing'?


----------



## grasscropper (Sep 28, 2013)

ThorGanjason said:


> Agree, greylord. I'm finiahing up my first plants here soon, I thought my Bubba kush was done weeks ago but now I see what a difference those last few weeks make. What a great thread, he basically detailed all of the left out info that a lot of the other tutorials leave out, like cutting any leaf with a stem all the way to the stalk. I was wondering about those little sticks myself... And the pictures of the amber trichs (at a distance) really helped too. I've been studying up on harvesting lately and felt like something was still missing until I read this thread.
> 
> And grasscropper, I'm not sure if I see any ambers in there. Maybe an orange hue in the picture from something, but definitely not ready; the calyxes don't even look swollen yet, that plant has weeks, maybe a month from the looks of it. I am a total noob, but that's what mine looked like at about 4-5 weeks


Well then I am learning. Because I said just that. That it could be a month. Here is the plant last night. She's a ways out yet from harvest I agree. Really finding it hard to see through that scope. Just such a tiny area you re dealing with compared to the overall plant. 
Here is a pic I took of the entire plants last night.


This girl is as green as grass!!


----------



## Nizza (Sep 28, 2013)

watercuring is an uncommon method of curing commonly used for buds that are chemmy tasting, and yes , it will make it smell less ( preferable for some). You basically are using water to do the cure instead of a closed jar, both work in the same way, but have way different outcomes. Water is absorbing the bad stuff instead of the air in the jar, here is a pretty good article on how water curing works http://www.growweedeasy.com/water-curing-how-to


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks Nizza. Wow, would've thought of dumping your bud in water? It must have been discovered by those who had their buds waterlogged accidentally.


----------



## omega81 (Oct 6, 2013)

Its an autoflowering around 2-3 mounths old, not shore of the exact age
Do think this plant is ready to harvest?


----------



## Stinky Buds (Oct 9, 2013)

Not quite!
2 more weeks at least.
That's where mine were 3 weeks ago.


This is 3 days ago:


60 days in flower today, Friday will probably be the day.


----------



## MADVILLAIN.CA (Oct 10, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> once cut down it goes into jars. the jars are then sealed and placed in a cool dark room. i let them sit over-night. the next day i take the jars from the dark room and open them. the bud should be wet again. if it is extremely wet i dump it out for a day. if it is moist but not damp then i simply leave the lid open for the day. at the end of the day i close the lid and start over. i continue to do this until the bud has reached the moisture level that i so desire. some like dry crispy buds, others prefer them gooey. once you have reached the moisture level you desire you can seal the jar and store. the longer stored the more the bud will cure. i like to leave mine on the somewhat moist side because it dries a little every time i open the jar to remove some. by the time i get to the bottom it is usually crispy.
> 
> View attachment 29339
> 
> ...


wait, so u take them, cut em down. trim them and straight to jar?


----------



## omega81 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thx 4 suport dude, nice plant ===~'&#9734;Peace&#9733;


----------



## Stinky Buds (Oct 11, 2013)

I trim as much as possible before I cut anything.
Cut the plant into manageable branches and hang them in a dark fairly dry place with good circulation.
After they're hung finish trimming anything you can because as the plant dries, any remaining leaf wraps itself onto the bud and is harder to remove without disturbing the bud.
Let it hang until the outside leaf is JUST getting crunchy.
That's when I jar it.


----------



## juliecasea (Oct 12, 2013)

Sorry to intrude,I'm from ontario and I have myself gotten seeds for free,with orders.plus know a few ppl who had problems with their seeds,they politely called informed them.the companies had no problems with giving a few back.as long as ppl r not taking advantage.happy growing ppl


----------



## rcpilot04401 (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow, I just tried reading all of these threads...time for a weed break...thanks again to FDD...all that info was an eye opener, thanks.


----------



## MADVILLAIN.CA (Oct 14, 2013)

bump for an answer to my question on the last page


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 14, 2013)

MADVILLAIN.CA said:


> bump for an answer to my question on the last page


You really need to read from the start.

You hang your plant for a few days until it feels dry, then you pop the buds into a jar. But you really do need to read the opening thread to do this method properly.


----------



## MADVILLAIN.CA (Oct 14, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> You really need to read from the start.
> 
> You hang your plant for a few days until it feels dry, then you pop the buds into a jar. But you really do need to read the opening thread to do this method properly.


thanks. but what I was asking this guy was if he literally just cuts the buds down and puts them in jars with no dry?!!


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 14, 2013)

Which leads to my experience. I'm finding that if I wait for the stem to 'snap' as it's bent it's too dry. So I'm jarring the buds while the stem is still a little green. I don't know how accurate my mini hygrometers are but the moisture is never over 60% despite moisture in the stems. They seem to get to the 55% mark & stabilise within a day or two. So all I do then is burp the jars. Is this happening a bit quick or is it a result of ideal ambient humidity levels?


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 14, 2013)

MADVILLAIN.CA said:


> thanks. but what I was asking this guy was if he literally just cuts the buds down and puts them in jars with no dry?!!


Nuances can be lost in print. Yeah the thought of not drying first.....quick way to ruin good bud.

I met this bloke who told me 'his method' was basically dry in the jar. "All I do is open the jar every day & move the buds around." Obviously he'd never dried bud this way. He must've read this method on a forum & misunderstood the instructions. One of Nevaehs friends I think hahaha


----------



## MRD2001 (Oct 15, 2013)

This is a great thread, Thanks


----------



## dcalderon (Oct 24, 2013)

imgrowing anoutdoor indica larry og itis about four feet tall and is ready to harvest, what can i expect yo get off of it?


----------



## Chili Bu (Nov 27, 2013)

my gig
[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbZ3UdE2Jow[/video]


----------



## Tazztazz (Dec 19, 2013)

hi guys new here just wanted to no if anyone thinks these babys are ready to come down or still got a week left to go thanks


----------



## placebofan6 (Dec 19, 2013)

hard to say, but id go with at least another 5-7 days


----------



## Tazztazz (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks was going to start flushing them 2day but still dnt no I'll put better pic up


----------



## ProdigalSun (Dec 19, 2013)

Why would you flush your plants?


----------



## Tazztazz (Dec 19, 2013)

well because my mate flushed n chopped his stuff in the 8week so just thought they are ready and all the bud's have formed and i say its 35% white hairs and 65% orange hairs and the trichomes are like 70% cloudy n 28% clear 2% amber i think lol but if anyone can help me n let me no if they are ready would preciate it thanks


----------



## Tazztazz (Dec 19, 2013)

Can anyone tell me please


----------



## Sand4x105 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wait for your plant to stop making white hairs....
Then wait for all hairs to recede back into bud...
Then check your calyxes to see if they are double seed size +...
Then check your trich's...
Plant makes clear till the day you harvest...
You want 80+ % Milky...
Amber bad = degraded THC....
THC GOOD....
Good Luck man...


----------



## Sand4x105 (Dec 19, 2013)

Tazztazz said:


> Can anyone tell me please


weeks away....


----------



## Sand4x105 (Dec 19, 2013)

Your friend harvested too soon....
And you are not going to flush...
You are going to feed till the harvest time...
Your buds/plant will kick your friends plants ass....


----------



## anthone bonder (Dec 19, 2013)

Sand4x105 said:


> Your friend harvested too soon....
> And you are not going to flush...
> You are going to feed till the harvest time...
> Your buds/plant will kick your friends plants ass....


If you wait till harvest to flush, you risk the trichs turning Amber. When at 80% that's when I start my flush for 10 days. Just my opinion

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks like a sativa heavy soil grow so I would gues 9-11 weeks in flower total time needed . These look like roughly 2 weeks away. I would wait about 7-10 days then flush with a flushing agent and ph water for about 4-5 days.


----------



## Tazztazz (Dec 19, 2013)

Lol Thanks sand4x and everyone else for the help I appreciate it,so I'll give it 10 more days or something and see wot it looks like.cnt wait to have a big somke up lol


----------



## moeandicy (Dec 21, 2013)

Very good information. Took me three hours to read all of it lol. So these are a couple pics of my first crop. I don't think I'm quite ready to harvest yet but what do you all think? These have been flowering for about 8-9 weeks under 600W HPS. Purple Cookies.


----------



## lmoore2680 (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm not a master but I think they look good Congrats on 1st grow

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## moeandicy (Dec 21, 2013)

lmoore2680 said:


> I'm not a master but I think they look good Congrats on 1st grow
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


Thanks. I'm pretty stoked at how they turned out.


----------



## Macto (Dec 23, 2013)

moeandicy said:


> Thanks. I'm pretty stoked at how they turned out.


AGREED! You did fantastic! Beautiful girls!


----------



## Macto (Dec 23, 2013)

Tazztazz said:


> View attachment 2934172View attachment 2934173View attachment 2934174View attachment 2934175View attachment 2934176View attachment 2934177View attachment 2934179View attachment 2934180View attachment 2934181View attachment 2934182View attachment 2934183View attachment 2934184View attachment 2934185well because my mate flushed n chopped his stuff in the 8week so just thought they are ready and all the bud's have formed and i say its 35% white hairs and 65% orange hairs and the trichomes are like 70% cloudy n 28% clear 2% amber i think lol but if anyone can help me n let me no if they are ready would preciate it thanks



DUDE is that C99? Looks fucking beautiful.. I really hope to grow that strain someday. Its pheno is just so gorgeous, and I'm a little bias, she's my fave Princess >_<


----------



## Miki D (Dec 30, 2013)

Mr.Pyrex said:


> you guys are pot heads


What's your point?


----------



## potman322 (Jan 25, 2014)

So I'm sorry for the lack of experience with pot im just a beginner a lot of stuff im still learned so all im trimming is the fan leaves off the bud and the frost leaves? I'm completely new so I lack experience hahhaaha...


----------



## flightestman (Jan 25, 2014)

I have some question to ask you, how long do you keep them out before you put them in jars, where can you buy jars? i thinking 12 days open and out then jars then 1 hour a day till it looks like the stuff you buy. it better to be dry then wet. How long does total curing normally take. what do you do if you want to smoke it but it still all wet it your very first time doing it.


----------



## ProdigalSun (Jan 25, 2014)

Look up, "A perfect Cure Every Time.


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jan 26, 2014)

Put it in paper bag for 2 days after hung for 7 days then cure easy enough. U will lose your super dank smell for the first week but believe u me it comes back during cure

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Ronin970 (Mar 1, 2014)

any suggestions on how long before I cut?
Lemondrop 60 days in 12/12
week & a half of flush


----------



## Ronin970 (Mar 1, 2014)

Here's a few more pics
Just under a 1/4 of trichs are amber


----------



## keysareme (Mar 4, 2014)

I would say a week or a few, lots of white hairs still. (?)


----------



## Ronin970 (Mar 5, 2014)

All the hairs that aren't on the foxtails turned a while ago...
I'm reading & being told that the hairs/trichs that are on foxtails won't ever mature/turn amber.
i've never had foxtails before, hence the dilemma. 
Thanks!


----------



## MJD (May 5, 2014)

At week 10 now, have waited this last week in agony! still havnt harvested yet...took 4-5 pics of each plant under the microscope, lemme know whatcha think!


----------



## Macto (May 6, 2014)

they look amazing!!! all the same strain? looks like they can go another week, great phenos you got there <3


----------



## tyke1973 (May 6, 2014)

you could leave it a week or so but it looks cooked


----------



## MJD (May 6, 2014)

cooked?


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (May 6, 2014)

Very informative


----------



## 0690noob (May 20, 2014)

When should I harvest? In aquaponics, 100% organic blue OG - 5 weeks flower


----------



## Macto (May 20, 2014)

gonna take a while, pistils havent receded and 90% of them are still white. i'd say another 5 weeks, im no expert but it looks like a while. happy growing!


----------



## 0690noob (May 20, 2014)

Macto said:


> gonna take a while, pistils havent receded and 90% of them are still white. i'd say another 5 weeks, im no expert but it looks like a while. happy growing!


 sweet


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Jun 2, 2014)

fdd2blk said:


> sweating? please clarify. i can think of several different things you are thinking of. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what the temps or on cureing an dont they go in brown papper bags for 2 or 3 days


----------



## davidryanturner (Jul 4, 2014)

how many weeks to dry and cure for regular weed


----------



## tyke1973 (Jul 5, 2014)

ya can cure for months but its nice after about 6 week but hash fresh from the plant,


----------



## tyke1973 (Jul 5, 2014)

Ronin970 said:


> View attachment 3009900View attachment 3009902View attachment 3009903
> any suggestions on how long before I cut?
> Lemondrop 60 days in 12/12
> week & a half of flush


This is perfect picture for newbies to see when there done crowning of perfect.

after the end pistols have been swollowed by the crown this is when i would pick,if ya look at the ends of the crowns there are still pistols shooting out wait till these are swollwed by the crowns


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Jul 16, 2014)

ok sounds good. but how do you technically know 100% that no mold will grow? i believe, if i am not mistaken, that things like mold, fungus, etc. can grow virtually anywhere that any moisture is present long term, especially if food is available like would be in plant matter. so why would none grow on moist bud?


----------



## tyke1973 (Jul 25, 2014)

Mould if you have mould on any bud then close down the shop and get the room right keep a close eye on the metres and then you will not get mould


----------



## Deusracing (Aug 18, 2014)

fdd2blk said:


> now it's time to start cutting. i never cut the whole plant. i'm working with large plants so i don't want to bite off more than i can trim. i typically take 1 to 2 branches at a time. i start where the plant appears to be ripest. by cutting only one branch i can stop at any time. if i start trimming and decide i may be a little early then i just stop. i also do not like to EVER lay my buds down for prolonged periods. it causes the leaves to stick to the bud and becomes difficult to trim.
> 
> 
> so i start with 1 branch....View attachment 29331
> ...


how do i know when to harvest when i don't have a microscope any longer I'm a newbie still at the harvesting and well just need a bit of guidance


----------



## Rod Roc (Aug 22, 2014)

fdd2blk said:


> i think that covers it. i hope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome tutorial and nice pic friend!!!


----------



## Deusracing (Aug 25, 2014)

lmoore2680 said:


> Put it in paper bag for 2 days after hung for 7 days then cure easy enough. U will lose your super dank smell for the first week but believe u me it comes back during cure
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app





tyke1973 said:


> Mould if you have mould on any bud then close down the shop and get the room right keep a close eye on the metres and then you will not get mould





m3d1c1n3man said:


> ok sounds good. but how do you technically know 100% that no mold will grow? i believe, if i am not mistaken, that things like mold, fungus, etc. can grow virtually anywhere that any moisture is present long term, especially if food is available like would be in plant matter. so why would none grow on moist bud?


LOOKING FOR INSIGHT

http://rollitup.org/t/high-humidity-lil-help-thank-you.842511/


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice write up, that's how you tell when to harvest. I wish more people would read this and go put their microscopes and loupes away.


----------



## Picnicbill (Aug 26, 2014)

Ronin970 said:


> View attachment 3009900View attachment 3009902View attachment 3009903
> any suggestions on how long before I cut?
> Lemondrop 60 days in 12/12
> week & a half of flush


I see foxtails!


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Aug 28, 2014)

Wot about foxtails no one ever talks about them r they good r they bad a general idea for the newbs would b good...


----------



## Picnicbill (Sep 3, 2014)

I'll play.... How long do you think before flush then 24-48 dark? This is 8 weeks since 12/12. Royal Flush


----------



## lmoore2680 (Sep 3, 2014)

2 weeks at least maybe longer you have all white pistols 

I'm the champ. everyone else is below me jk lol


----------



## Toopaid420 (Sep 10, 2014)

how do you make hash out of the trim??


----------



## bulimic (Sep 20, 2014)

Awesome guide, I will be using it when I harvest tonight after work!


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Sep 21, 2014)

Drying and curing is made out to b a very scary ordeal imo for a newbie.after a successful grow to a noob that's never done it before it can b a very daunting experience when in fact it is imo one of the more easier parts of successfully completing a grow as long as the 3 main rules r followed 1(drying)as most people will tell u hang either your full plant or as I prefer to hang the branches in a cool dark place obviously keep an eye on temps and rh as has been mentioned in the very first post I won't go into it in to much detail temp low 20s and rh 50-60 as long as your at least near those sort of numbers then no probs should occur this will take probably the best part of a week.It should b dry enuff that u can still bend one of the smaller branches and not snap it this is probably the time which the most care should b taken as overdrying is irreversible so a couple of checks a day should b made.2 curing this is where people debate whether to use the bags or straight into jar personally I like to trim the bud off the branches straight into a brown paper bag brown because the white ones have bleach and crap in them only fill them half full to still allow a small amount of air to circulate then leave them in them for 2 days opening a couple of times a day for half an hour and even giving them a little shake to loosen the buds that like to stick together .3 when the bags have took a good bit of the moisture out of the bud they should feel crispy on the outside but still spongy when given a gentle squeeze this means they r ready for the jars mason jars is wot most people call them but basically they r jars for keeping preservatives in jam and things I'm in the UK and found the 2ltre ones for £2 a jar cheap as chips again only three quarters fill them to allow the process to work store them in a dry dark place and open them for 15 mins a couple of times a day for the first week then once a day for the next week or so By this time your bud will b getting its smell back and actually well smokable but after that period has elapsed it's all down to preference as to how long u keep them in the jars it's definitely the longer the better but by then your bud should b ......wots the word....everything FUCKING DANK MAN..


----------



## subgrounds (Sep 25, 2014)

fdd2blk said:


> now we wait.......
> 
> HEY FDD2BLK, my name is Colin, I've been growing and reading your posts since 14. (I am 21 now.) I am a cancer survivor and I want to thank you, you helped to save my life by teaching me so much through your tutorials and guides. It is only recently that I have joined RIU, because I wanted to respect the guidelines, but I have been wanting to personally thank you for many years now for helping me to grow the medicine that has saved my family members' lives, and my own life. THANK YOU FOR THE KNOWLEDGE, FDD.


----------



## DazNash (Sep 26, 2014)

fdd2blk said:


> please do not post in this thread until you see the happy plumber. thanks.
> 
> 
> i've been trimming for 12 hours non stop so please bear with me.
> ...


I fear i am there, i am cutting tonight


----------



## DazNash (Sep 26, 2014)

fdd2blk said:


> please do not post in this thread until you see the happy plumber. thanks.
> 
> 
> i've been trimming for 12 hours non stop so please bear with me.
> ...


Can i just pop this Video in to show when i harvest mine 60% orange/brown


----------



## DazNash (Sep 26, 2014)

fdd2blk said:


> now it's time to start cutting. i never cut the whole plant. i'm working with large plants so i don't want to bite off more than i can trim. i typically take 1 to 2 branches at a time. i start where the plant appears to be ripest. by cutting only one branch i can stop at any time. if i start trimming and decide i may be a little early then i just stop. i also do not like to EVER lay my buds down for prolonged periods. it causes the leaves to stick to the bud and becomes difficult to trim.
> 
> 
> so i start with 1 branch....View attachment 29331
> ...


----------



## DazNash (Sep 26, 2014)

fdd2blk said:


> please do not post in this thread until you see the happy plumber. thanks.
> 
> 
> i've been trimming for 12 hours non stop so please bear with me.
> ...


----------



## DazNash (Sep 26, 2014)

natmoon said:


> Very nice looking jars,i feel like a kid in a sweet shop trying to decide which jar is the best lol.
> Lovely crystalized nuggets great posts i love the pics,im well into bud porn hehehe
> P.S. cant belive someone posted into your thread when youd asked them not to,i also laughed when i saw you'd deleted it
> I will grow some of your raft one day i reckon and cross it with my own shit and see what comes out.









natmoon said:


> Very nice looking jars,i feel like a kid in a sweet shop trying to decide which jar is the best lol.
> Lovely crystalized nuggets great posts i love the pics,im well into bud porn hehehe
> P.S. cant belive someone posted into your thread when youd asked them not to,i also laughed when i saw you'd deleted it
> 
> ...


----------



## DazNash (Sep 26, 2014)

fdd2blk said:


> please do not post in this thread until you see the happy plumber. thanks.
> 
> 
> i've been trimming for 12 hours non stop so please bear with me.
> ...









fdd2blk said:


> please do not post in this thread until you see the happy plumber. thanks.
> 
> 
> i've been trimming for 12 hours non stop so please bear with me.
> ...


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Sep 27, 2014)

Fuck off nash and stop being a prick .......


----------



## lemmy714 (Jan 25, 2015)

My drying room is 60 degrees with 45% humidity. Is this ok?


----------



## freshkidd (Jan 26, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/6FPDuNX.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/uBDBo49.jpg


http://i.imgur.com/BRSITOU.jpg

Here are pics of today.Im thinking of harvest today,what you guys think?


----------



## ibsippin (Feb 12, 2015)

wow, fantastic... im just about getting ready to crop this coming month and wasnt really sure how the drying situation would work out in my small space but after seeing this post i have a better idea on how to set it up. i was using coat hangers with string tied to the ends but noticed they would get all tangled up, pain in the ass. ill just run the same string like you did.


freshkidd said:


> http://i.imgur.com/6FPDuNX.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/uBDBo49.jpg
> 
> ...


wow... looks beautiful... id say go for it


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Feb 12, 2015)

You don't need string to hang each branch just make a washing line sort of thing in the space you will b using and cut the stem that's to b hung below the last node that has not alot on it so that you can use the node as a hook to support it on the line.......trust me it makes life ALOT easier...........


----------



## Marty Wanna (Feb 13, 2015)

fdd2blk said:


> wonder how he will taste.
> 
> "that wasn't a seed."


Seeds are DEE- LISH!!


----------



## Pistolwhisperer (Mar 8, 2015)

How long does the vacuum deal make it last?


----------



## Pistolwhisperer (Mar 8, 2015)

I also I've been grow some Ghanja dwarf from ams almost ready to harvest in a few weeks anyone with a photo to show me when its ready?


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 9, 2015)

It's easy enuff trichs cloudy with some amber do yourself a favour and get yourself a scope imo it's one of the best parts of growing(inspecting the trichs)'''''


----------



## Pistolwhisperer (Mar 9, 2015)

Ok any links to any cheap ones?Thanks


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 16, 2015)

Any hydro store?????


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Mar 16, 2015)

Or ebay....10-20 bucks


----------



## IsmokedAspliff (Apr 11, 2015)

Great tute!


----------



## Pistolwhisperer (Apr 11, 2015)

I got a lil 420 scope.thanks alot


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Apr 12, 2015)

It's nice to see your baby's ripening isn't it.........I don't need my scope to no when their ready but I still LOVE having a peek near the end.....as I've said many times......it's one of my favourite things about growing..........but the scope can be a pain in the ass to view through.........so I have took one of the lenses out of my zenith binos and believe me it shows the trichs in all their glory...........some pics......of trichs lol......their not great but I'm sure u get wot I'm on about........


----------



## Pistolwhisperer (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks it is amazing to see them so close up.once the focus came in all I could do was say "wow"


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Apr 13, 2015)

Yep that was my exact wording asswell......WOW......great isn't....


----------



## freddfish (Apr 14, 2015)

Question:

If you are growing in a tent, couldn't you just hang the buds (or the whole plants?) inside the tent after trimming, and run the fans so that warm air circulates among the buds and dries them, but the smell is kept down by the filters? 

Hmmmm....monitor the humidity inside as well as the bud texture, and jar it with hygrometers to monitor when it appears dry enough. 

Feasible?


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes that's wot thousands of us do.........


----------



## freddfish (Apr 19, 2015)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Yes that's wot thousands of us do.........


I am new to this.


----------



## freddfish (Apr 19, 2015)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Yes that's wot thousands of us do.........


Anyway, thanks for answering my question. I heard about open drying a lot, but hanging them in a tent makes sense. I was worried about mold in an enclosed place.


----------



## smokeyjoejoe (Apr 20, 2015)

freddfish said:


> Question:
> 
> If you are growing in a tent, couldn't you just hang the buds (or the whole plants?) inside the tent after trimming, and run the fans so that warm air circulates among the buds and dries them, but the smell is kept down by the filters?
> 
> ...


You could hang it in your tent but I wouldn't run fans blowing directly onto your buds it will dry them to quick and taste harsh when smoked I use a drying net and trim off all the buds from the branch then place in the drying net usually dry and ready to smoke in 7 days I think it speeds up the drying and curing process with out effecting the end smoke


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Apr 20, 2015)

Theirs plenty info on drying and curing on this site have a look .......makes life easier when you r prepared for it.......


----------



## avnewb (Apr 27, 2015)

My first try. Was about to cut some of thee but was not sure. Pics are hard to see.


----------



## avnewb (Apr 27, 2015)

couple more pics


----------



## caverage (Apr 28, 2015)

avnewb said:


> couple more pics


I dont know , I would wait a few


----------



## avnewb (Apr 29, 2015)

What is the aprox amount of days that one bud might be at peak cutting time? One day? 3 to 5? I understand this is a stupid question.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 2, 2015)

Usually a 2week window opens when a bud is first harvestable.It's then down to preference as to when the grower actually chops.........


----------



## avnewb (May 6, 2015)

Thinking it is time to cut some of these...not the ones that dont look ready but I think some are even thou I cannot see any ambers.


----------



## avnewb (May 6, 2015)

more pics...


----------



## avnewb (May 6, 2015)

9.5 weeks. Some look to have a bit more to go but think some need to get cut now. Ideally I can wait a couple of days.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 8, 2015)

Then wait.....if in doubt....leave a little longer......trust me you will no when they r done...


----------



## avnewb (May 8, 2015)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Then wait.....if in doubt....leave a little longer......trust me you will no when they r done...


Ya, I am glad I didnt cut yet as I checked them with a loupe last night and they are not ready. 10 weeks now. IDK if I feed again or just water. It seams it will be ~1-2 more weeks.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 9, 2015)

Water only if you see some seriously cloudy trichs(most trichs)...if your still seeing alot of clear then yes feed and delay harvesting......patience is key my friend.........it's worth it in the end........


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 9, 2015)

See this is we're the question has to be asked...........do you count from the flip.....or......do you wait until flowers show their first pistils....an argument that will continue till the grower decides for himself......me well in my experiences I would rather wait until I c my first pistils........it seems to b more accurate an inline with what's wrote on the packets.......


----------



## HollyD (May 11, 2015)

Greenhouse;save said:


> I would rather wait until I c my first pistils........it seems to b more accurate an inline with what's wrote on the packets.......


I think that's the way to do it. People who count from the flip seem to also be the people who complain that the seed vendor's numbers are off by a few weeks.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 11, 2015)

I concur......


----------



## avnewb (May 11, 2015)

Ya, that puts me about 2 weeks less so just over 8 weeks now.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 12, 2015)

Yep...


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 12, 2015)

HollyD said:


> I think that's the way to do it. People who count from the flip seem to also be the people who complain that the seed vendor's numbers are off by a few weeks.


Counting from the flip is the only consistent, accurate way of doing it though. Every grower has a different idea of when "flowering" begins, and every garden and phenotype is different, so for the sake of consistency I start counting when the lights get flipped to 12/12.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 12, 2015)

Therefore you would finish in 9weeks if the packet says 8.....


----------



## Proffy (Sep 30, 2015)

Does it matter if my hanging room is dark or light?


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes.....dark is best.....the trichs will still ripen if kept in the dark with the proper rh.....


----------



## Proffy (Sep 30, 2015)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Yes.....dark is best.....the trichs will still ripen if kept in the dark with the proper rh.....


Thanks! Just started hanging a few of the more mature buds from my plant. Want to do it right. Appreciate your help!


----------



## Proffy (Sep 30, 2015)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Yes.....dark is best.....the trichs will still ripen if kept in the dark with the proper rh.....


What is rh...? Sorry for the noob question, first timer here.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Oct 1, 2015)

Room humidity........it should sit between 50-60 to achieve the best results with temps(temperature)hovering around 20-22.......if you can stay in this ballpark then your smoke should be more than enjoyable........also......remember a good cure is VITAL to bring the best out of your hard earned buds......enjoy...


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Oct 1, 2015)

Forgot to mention welcome to RIU.........


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 21, 2015)

I forgot to write down the date of flip on this girl. GGG cornerstone. It's around 9-10 weeks. Some of the GGG I've grown goes a long time. The pistils turned brown and leaf tips all burnt early due to too much fish bone meal I think. After a while it began producing new pistils. Trics are mostly cloudy some clear and amber. She's still taking up water. I'll take her down soon. Has anyone got input on the new pistil growth? Should I ignore them and just focus on tric?


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Oct 22, 2015)

IT will continue to throw out new pistils as long as it's alive......but if you just concentrate on the trichs then you will be fine......


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks ghouse.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 24, 2015)

Sure isn't easy to find good trics right now. Seems like just a bunch of spikes anymore.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Oct 25, 2015)

They shouldn't be spiky mate.........r they still mostly clear...


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 25, 2015)

It's just not very frosty. I had to dig in to find good trics to check. I'm trimming right now. What a pain this plant is. Loose trim is what she's getting.


----------



## terrorizer805 (Oct 27, 2015)

I need to get a grow together!


----------



## sticky_lollipop (Dec 3, 2015)

my first attempt at grow ,outer is starting to go brown still sticky inner is still very green is this ok to cut ? as dont want to leave it to over ripen


----------



## tyke1973 (Dec 4, 2015)

Steelheader3430 said:


> View attachment 3526051 View attachment 3526052 I forgot to write down the date of flip on this girl. GGG cornerstone. It's around 9-10 weeks. Some of the GGG I've grown goes a long time. The pistils turned brown and leaf tips all burnt early due to too much fish bone meal I think. After a while it began producing new pistils. Trics are mostly cloudy some clear and amber. She's still taking up water. I'll take her down soon. Has anyone got input on the new pistil growth? Should I ignore them and just focus on tric?


no where near ready aint even started crowning yet,for get the pistols go n the crowns,look for this this is ready


----------



## tyke1973 (Dec 12, 2015)

And this is about 2 week away from been picked,Don't rush the last few week its when the plant gets its weight,and in my opinion, it's taste has long has you do not over cook it,Some strain's taste really nice when picked,just a bit early like cheese,also psychosister from under ground seeds.    I understand that some time's you have no option then to pick it early,but if possible wait .You have waited for the other week's so a bit longer won't hurt,its where,most new grower's go wrong they pick a week or two too early.This is the strain that i have been working on for a couple of year now ,uk clone cheese only,But it's getting msnl's blueberry thrown on it this coming year,just for the blue lavender color that i know that blueberry drys too.Think that this is going to be a record yeild wise its a monster.one plant just to see what she would do if she had the room to her self


----------



## tyke1973 (Dec 26, 2015)

I had all kind of plan's to do with this plant,i was going to add this and that.Im looking for a name for it any idea's I found out the male pollen i used was that of sycosis x super silver haze.

So the cross is sycosis x super silver haze
The female's used was exodus cheese x blues livers. 

Took some time to get the plant where i wanted it ,but i love the stuff,every single person that has smoked itover the christmas period in local bars have all said the same,where is it from and where can they get some,makes you smile that does when you see people wanting stuff you have done your self,and also chuckle at some of the things you hear one lad said it was some stuff his friend brought back from the us ffs,till i said the spliff was from us,he still said it was him family that had that genetic line some people pmsl,i let him have his few orders for it,some how i can't see me getting it its mine all mine. 

But i aint adding nothing to it by far the nicest smoke i have had in a very very long time the oil ,that i made from it is brilliant for pain and sleep so she is getting left alone,no use doing any thing to some thing that is so nice to start with.

Very fast flowering time too,i picked it at 9 week for a grower that wanted to hit and run on a a large scale,the buds are perfectly ready at 8 week though i just like that extra week of crowing.

The next set are ready to go there around 3 ft tall took all the bottom's of yesterday,that will be jack herer,its been far too long with me not having jack herer in the garden in the mother room she all ways has pride of place,so i keep you up dated with her,just done my last half oz of jack so its time to re load i think,

Some one had some white widow and a q of ak47 with them i bought the ak47 it was like meeting a old friend that i aint seen for years,lovely bud a little under cooked but was still very nice,the white widow i aint keen of never have been really it's ok for breeding,with but has a smoke it aint for me.


----------



## mariachi (Dec 29, 2015)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Room humidity........it should sit between 50-60 to achieve the best results with temps(temperature)hovering around 20-22.......if you can stay in this ballpark then your smoke should be more than enjoyable........also......remember a good cure is VITAL to bring the best out of your hard earned buds......enjoy...


Hello i am fairly new here on my 1st grow going to harvest in 1-2weeks just thinking about when i cut down and hang up in my tent with the filter/fan on so it will not stink the place up but my temp will be 15-18°C and RH around 55-65% will this be okey? Is it going to dry out to quickly ? Any help with the temps and rh in the dry area would be appreciated


----------



## warren kirk (Jan 8, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> please do not post in this thread until you see the happy plumber. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They all look cloudy to me,lol


----------



## warren kirk (Jan 8, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> now we are ready to trim. i go mad. i like to get down in there. i use spring loaded scissors. any resistance and i back off on the snip. it takes awhile but eventually you can get a feel for it. i like to lay my scissors flat and trim all leaves flush.......
> 
> View attachment 29335
> 
> View attachment 29336


That look good. That's why I trim.


----------



## Amaximus (Jan 9, 2016)

warren kirk said:


> They all look cloudy to me,lol


That's a truly riveting reply to a post from almost 9 years ago.


----------



## smegpot (Jan 9, 2016)

mariachi said:


> Hello i am fairly new here on my 1st grow going to harvest in 1-2weeks just thinking about when i cut down and hang up in my tent with the filter/fan on so it will not stink the place up but my temp will be 15-18°C and RH around 55-65% will this be okey? Is it going to dry out to quickly ? Any help with the temps and rh in the dry area would be appreciated


No, that's exactly where you want things to be. Should take 7 full days until ready, when the stem bends then snaps is about when I jar mine. At those levels (which are optimum) I would be more worried about mold in the jars on the next step. 

Don't forget to burp your jars, and if you get a high humidity that day, just keep them jar'd till the humidity goes down the next day. I've done that before in the past, came in the next day and found mold starting in one jar...was really pissed off. 

If you ever get mold, the safest route is to water cure. Soak in water and let them dry out for 23-48 hours. Sounds counter intuitive but it works and can really save your harvest if you find a jar gone funky.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jan 14, 2016)

Why r u scaring these guys with mould????yes it needs addressed but before your buds go into a jar they should be nearly dry ....and the stems should not SNAP... if they do your in trouble... bendy stems with the buds a little crisp is wot you want...


----------



## smegpot (Jan 15, 2016)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Why r u scaring these guys with mould????yes it needs addressed but before your buds go into a jar they should be nearly dry ....and the stems should not SNAP... if they do your in trouble... bendy stems with the buds a little crisp is wot you want...


Because its the step that everyone over looks when you do perfect buds with some decent amount of moistness to them. I don't think a few tips on watching out for humidity on a given day is bad advise since it can do bad things when you trap that moist air in the jar during cure.

You know what dude, bendy and snap is what I do and if you do like a slightly moister cure that's your prerogative....that's why this stuff really is an art. The point is it should be 50/50 dry/supple for the most part...fair enough?


----------



## STEAKFINGERS (Feb 12, 2016)

I like this forum. Especially the easy not complicated walk through like most post.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Feb 16, 2016)

I believe in keeping everything as simple as possible.....this way theirs less chance of going wrong........KISS .....


----------



## subgrounds (Apr 27, 2016)

Mr. fdd, would it be alright if I used the happy plumber as my avatar? I've been so thrilled to see that little bastard every time since 2007 or 8. ILY FDD!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 30, 2016)

subgrounds said:


> Mr. fdd, would it be alright if I used the happy plumber as my avatar? I've been so thrilled to see that little bastard every time since 2007 or 8. ILY FDD!



Yes you may.


----------



## Henny420 (May 3, 2016)

Day 73 flower sour I have no fucking clue if these are done not to many Amber trichomes


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 5, 2016)

Henny420 said:


> Day 73 flower sour I have no fucking clue if these are done not to many Amber trichomes


They should be done by now......don't get me wrong ......you could chop just now(and have some lovely smoke)....but personally I would give them anouther week.....


----------



## TheLastJuror (May 28, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Yes you may.


So you are alive


----------



## Bri1927 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi would like to know if this plant is ready to harvest and how long would I wait . Been giving it water only for almost a week now.
Thanks in advance 
BTW it's and automatic ak by feminized seeds and it's not even 2 months as yet it like a week and 2 days until the 2 month mark .


----------



## Bri1927 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi again just a few more pics .


----------



## 710revolution (Jul 14, 2016)

Hey guys. Just wanted to drop by and give you all a quick shot of my current grow. Three days from finish. Been flushing for almost 2 weeks. The end of this week will be 8 weeks of flower after 23 days of vegging. I had the lights on 24 hours a day for their whole lives. 2 Early miss autos, 1 Nothern lights auto (bottom left hand). I used crop king seeds. Planted the girls in 8 inch plastic pots from walmart and finished them in those same pots. Used 50% ffof, 25% jiffy seed starter, and 25% MG perlite. Also a healthy mix of my own concoction of amendments. I also used fox farm nute trio. RO througout the grow besides last 3 weeks which i used tap water. Harvest days are like Christmas lol.


----------



## Cyah1990 (Jul 28, 2016)

Does nebodi wait till the leaves are yellow and dying to harvest? Also does ne one cut off the fans during last two weeks of flower?


----------



## In Shape Vet (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello everyone. Been way from the forums for about a year now just doing my own thing. Im coming back because several months ago i had acquired a viper city og 13 seed. i only have experience with a few hybrids and bag seed but this guy is different. Iv never grown a haze based strain. Took a sample a couple of weeks ago when i saw cloudy with a 30x but no amber. Pretty good stuff, i was up for hours just listening to music, very awake late into night early morning, relaxed body with on and off sex with my girl, the kind of sex where its easy for your mind to drift off and forget your having sex. two weeks later, this thing has gotten some more frost. 

Iv gotten accustom to how non milky trichs look to the naked eye, very sparkly looking. Heres the issue, its not shooting out anymore hairs, they have been red for a while, but i have allot of air blowing on them, anyway, it seems to keep making more trichs but still not getting any amber. This is my first time with this strain, again ( viper city 13 by moxie. ) I dont know how many days its been in flower, i stopped keeping track things like that over a year ago as i just look at trichs. 

First time really letting it do its thing, first run i had mites so i chopped then. Now this is the second run without mites thankfully i got rid of them.

If anyone has grown this strain, or perhaps the strains used for this, the feed back would be appreciated. Heres some shots of the trichs. I tried to get some shots just right, one being out of focused and one covering the lights to the microscope so that you guys who know about the sparkle look can see what im talking about it not looking ready. 

from what iv read in regards to hazes, some keep going on for months and others have several windows of decent harvest without amber and instead " gold hue/clear trichs "


----------



## In Shape Vet (Jul 29, 2016)

those pics are of this small sample bud, which is near a main.


----------



## In Shape Vet (Jul 29, 2016)

Cyah1990, yes i remove the fan leaves often. After doing it several times iv found clones dont grow leaves the same size as from seed anymore. they become bonzai sized. i have leaves i saved that are larger than a sheet of paper from seed and now leaves from clones only get to around the size of coffee cup before they stop growing. I remove ALL fan leaves near the end of flower. i dont leave the top two either. then i bend and try to get everything at the same or near the same height. my style of harvest is different. I just take the main end buds to dry or wash and dry and the rest get water cured, dehydrated, and the freeze stored for eventual oil extract.


----------



## Lepape58 (Aug 5, 2016)

That one ready soon?


----------



## Kingtoke87 (Aug 7, 2016)

Will the leaves start turning yellow if I don't flush at the end or will they stay green. Because my understanding is the plant is using the nutrients from the leaf so if I'm still feeding will they stay green??.may sound like a silly question but I ask because as well as numerous other things I'm using the leaves as an indicator as to when to chop.any info would be muchos appreciated. Thanks


----------



## SharK_BaiT (Sep 21, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> please do not post in this thread until you see the happy plumber. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk if I'm going about this the right way but is there anyway you'd help out a noob with when to pull his plants?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2016)

i don't think you saw the happy plumber, go look for him


----------



## SharK_BaiT (Sep 21, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think you saw the happy plumber, go look for him


Mind my ignorance but who or what is that?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 21, 2016)

the original poster put a picture in where he was done talking, of a happy plumber, you should start reading on page one and not stop till you see the happy plumber


----------



## slow_grow (Sep 27, 2016)

Hey guys, so I've followed the instructions but dig this, I've heard lids popping three times. What would cause an internal vacuum like this? I've never f'd with mason jars before but I assumed that you'd need to actually properly can something for the vacuum to exist. I don't understand why the are sealing with the buds just sitting in there without any heat/cool cycle applied.

Should I go air them all out or something?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2016)

for the first couple of weeks of the jarring process you're supposed to open them for short periods daily to let the moisture out and fresh air in, hope you've been doing that or you may have some funky, fermented buds brewing


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2016)

and it could be that the room is close to the temp where the lids would pop, so what seems like little or no temp fluctuation to you might be just the right amount for those lids, try moving them a little closer to the ac vent, or a little farther away


----------



## slow_grow (Sep 27, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and it could be that the room is close to the temp where the lids would pop, so what seems like little or no temp fluctuation to you might be just the right amount for those lids, try moving them a little closer to the ac vent, or a little farther away


Ok cool, they've only been in the jars for 48 hours and I had the lids open the first part of the first day just to be safe. The tutorial mentions leaving the lids off if they felt moist but it's so hard for me (newbie) to distinguish between moist and super sticky bud (which these happen to be). That said, they didn't go into the jars until the stems would audibly snap without actually breaking in half. 

Current environment is 43% and 77°. Do you think I should open the ones whose lids have popped down? So far 2 of 10 jars have done it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 27, 2016)

i'd open all of them daily for a while, dump them out and repack the jars. the smaller buds are going to dry faster than the big ones, if you stir them a little every day the moisture the big ones are giving off will be absorbed by the little ones and they should come out of the jars pretty close to the same moisture content


----------



## slow_grow (Sep 27, 2016)

Gotcha, ok will do man. Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Username85 (Sep 29, 2016)

Is there an approximate time frame for the "hanging" method of drying? I'm sure it depends on variables, but is it usually days, weeks, hours? This is my first time and trying to get an idea.
Also, how important is leeching 2 weeks prior to harvest? Was reading that if leeching isn't done, all nutes stopped by 2 weeks out that it can make the buds smoke/taste poorly? 
I wasn't aware of this and fed nutes this morning, now I'm worried I dot have 2 more weeks to flush the soil. All I've used is MG all purpose soil and a bloom nute, no additional fertilizers or products. Here is a pic if anyone has an idea of the length of time before harvest-I'm thinking maybe 10-14 days, but not sure.
Thanks all.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Oct 10, 2016)

Yea she's defo got a couple of weeks left(alot of white pistils).....water only and keep an eye on your trichs mostly cloudy with some amber use a loup for this but I wouldn't worry to much about tast carry on as u suggested and youll be fine.............hang branches individually until bud feels crisp and stems r close to snapping


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Oct 11, 2016)

Username85 said:


> Is there an approximate time frame for the "hanging" method of drying? I'm sure it depends on variables, but is it usually days, weeks, hours? This is my first time and trying to get an idea.
> Also, how important is leeching 2 weeks prior to harvest? Was reading that if leeching isn't done, all nutes stopped by 2 weeks out that it can make the buds smoke/taste poorly?
> I wasn't aware of this and fed nutes this morning, now I'm worried I dot have 2 more weeks to flush the soil. All I've used is MG all purpose soil and a bloom nute, no additional fertilizers or products. Here is a pic if anyone has an idea of the length of time before harvest-I'm thinking maybe 10-14 days, but not sure.
> Thanks all.


Love the colours mate.......


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2016)

I harvested last Oct 17 and still have one nice bud from some some sort of indica bag seed left. Still nice and moist. Will stick to your fingers. I still have it because this bush was a really couchy sort of buzz whish isn't really what i prefer. I didn't trim them as tight as you do. I'm going to try that with some this year. I was reading today that you can leave it in the pot to start the drying process. I'm not sure what to think about that. Any thoughts. Anyone???


----------



## Tigerpaws (Oct 11, 2016)

Is this a decent trim for a first timer?


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Oct 12, 2016)

Tigerpaws said:


> Is this a decent trim for a first timer?


Yea looks ok............make hash with popcorn bud and sugar leaves........


----------



## Tigerpaws (Oct 12, 2016)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Yea looks ok............make hash with popcorn bud and sugar leaves........


I don't know how to do that yet. I put the trimmings and popcorn buds and in a cardboard box in my flower room


----------



## Tigerpaws (Oct 12, 2016)

Some of the buds are darker than the others. Could I have chopped them too soon?


----------



## jbcCT (Oct 13, 2016)

Excellent post, thanks for taking the time to put this mini guide together.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2016)

Tigerpaws said:


> I don't know how to do that yet. I put the trimmings and popcorn buds and in a cardboard box in my flower room


go to ebay and buy a stretched piece of 120 silkscreen, a small frame is ok. all you do is put it on top of a tray and break it all up on the screen and card it back and forth, i just grab it and scrub it across the screen, not really hard but firmly. kief will collect on your tray. keep scraping the kief off to one side, when it starts to take a long time, you're done, throw that weed away and press the kief into a chunk...thats hash.
you can do the same thing with ice water in bubble bags, theres quite a few videos on youtube about how to make hash. i suggest the method i described your first time, quick and easy, and only requires about a 20 dollar investment, if you like that you may wanna try the bubble bags, which also work with dry ice

oh yeah, look into a pollen press, they have them on ebay and amazon, just a tube with little spacers that you can use to form the kief into hash, i made my own from stuff at the hardware, but just buyin a cheap one works too. i would suggest the aluminum ones, though, the plastic ones just seem flimsy


----------



## Tigerpaws (Oct 13, 2016)

Do I do that after they are dry?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2016)

yes, thats the "dry sift" method, if you're going to do the dry ice or bubble hash method they recommend freezing all your trim fresh.


----------



## Tigerpaws (Oct 13, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yes, thats the "dry sift" method, if you're going to do the dry ice or bubble hash method they recommend freezing all your trim fresh.


Cool! Looking for a screen now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2016)

pay attention to the number of the screen, i think 110 is too coarse, you get a lot of plant matter, and 130 is too fine, i think 120 is perfect, but thats my personal opinion, others may like a finer screen


----------



## Tigerpaws (Oct 13, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> pay attention to the number of the screen, i think 110 is too coarse, you get a lot of plant matter, and 130 is too fine, i think 120 is perfect, but thats my personal opinion, others may like a finer screen


OK. I ordered a 120.


----------



## bro54209 (Oct 21, 2016)

Few different blue dreams was going to chop now @ 36hrs dark but think ill give em another 12hours


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2016)

Tigerpaws said:


> OK. I ordered a 120.


ever get it?


----------



## Tigerpaws (Oct 22, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ever get it?


Yes. I'll be trying it out next week.


----------



## Tigerpaws (Oct 27, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> go to ebay and buy a stretched piece of 120 silkscreen, a small frame is ok. all you do is put it on top of a tray and break it all up on the screen and card it back and forth, i just grab it and scrub it across the screen, not really hard but firmly. kief will collect on your tray. keep scraping the kief off to one side, when it starts to take a long time, you're done, throw that weed away and press the kief into a chunk...thats hash.
> you can do the same thing with ice water in bubble bags, theres quite a few videos on youtube about how to make hash. i suggest the method i described your first time, quick and easy, and only requires about a 20 dollar investment, if you like that you may wanna try the bubble bags, which also work with dry ice
> 
> oh yeah, look into a pollen press, they have them on ebay and amazon, just a tube with little spacers that you can use to form the kief into hash, i made my own from stuff at the hardware, but just buyin a cheap one works too. i would suggest the aluminum ones, though, the plastic ones just seem flimsy


In the process of making the hash now. What do you mean by " when it starts to take a long time"? Also, do you throw away the bud now?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 27, 2016)

i do a big handful at a time, as much as i can and it not run over the edge of the screen when i'm rubbing it around.
i run it over the screen for about 5 minutes, turning it and flipping it over. then i'll brush all that kief off to the side, and do it again. after another 5 minutes i'll probably have about half what i got first time. brush that aside, and then i go for another couple of minutes and get a little more, but usually not enough to make it worth the effort to try again. then i just throw that handful away, as its about useless now except as compost, and start again.


----------



## JDMase (Oct 31, 2016)

Did I wait too long?


----------



## esh dov ets (Dec 28, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i do a big handful at a time, as much as i can and it not run over the edge of the screen when i'm rubbing it around.
> i run it over the screen for about 5 minutes, turning it and flipping it over. then i'll brush all that kief off to the side, and do it again. after another 5 minutes i'll probably have about half what i got first time. brush that aside, and then i go for another couple of minutes and get a little more, but usually not enough to make it worth the effort to try again. then i just throw that handful away, as its about useless now except as compost, and start again.


 I'm thinking when i start to get enough I'll get a screen or a tumbler and do like that. Then i think i can double my yeild by doing rso before i toss. And saving some dry larf and leaf for cooking use as herb and in place of parsley.


----------



## ReAlNy27 (Jan 4, 2017)

Finally finished reading this entire thread..... I have always hang dried as most normally do and then I start my cure, but when going to make hash I keep all my sugar leaf and I use the iso method and always have great results..... that is last grows iso extracted hash..... I. The end I yielded about 5 grams. To be honest I like this hash better then pressing pollen or cold water extraction.. it is simple and to the point only thing is to evap all the iso it can take around a month.... long time but very worth it.... everyone has a preference....


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (Apr 6, 2017)

I know this post is old but can anyone tell by this pic of my plant is done? Trichomes have been milky for about a week and are now maybe 20-30% Amber. Its only 6 weeks into flowering.


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 6, 2017)

Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie said:


> I know this post is old but can anyone tell by this pic of my plant is done? Trichomes have been milky for about a week and are now maybe 20-30% Amber. Its only 6 weeks into flowering.


it's not done. it doesn't look done and 6 weeks isn't long enough. 8 weeks is common for indica, sativas run longer. feel free to start new threads for questions ,, newbie central and general marijuana growing sections have people who will answer you .also recommend a grow bible and http://www.growweedeasy.com/
early amber is a good sign


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (Apr 7, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> it's not done. it doesn't look done and 6 weeks isn't long enough. 8 weeks is common for indica, sativas run longer. feel free to start new threads for questions ,, newbie central and general marijuana growing sections have people who will answer you .also recommend a grow bible and http://www.growweedeasy.com/
> early amber is a good sign


Thanks. Yeah I didn't think it could be done this early. I hope she fattens up a little more.


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (Apr 25, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> it's not done. it doesn't look done and 6 weeks isn't long enough. 8 weeks is common for indica, sativas run longer. feel free to start new threads for questions ,, newbie central and general marijuana growing sections have people who will answer you .also recommend a grow bible and http://www.growweedeasy.com/
> early amber is a good sign


Hoping you can tell me if she's ready now. A little over 8 weeks now I just don't want to chop her early.


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 25, 2017)

Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie said:


> Hoping you can tell me if she's ready now. A little over 8 weeks now I just don't want to chop her early.


now i can't tell. maybe someone else can.


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 28, 2017)

Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie said:


> Hoping you can tell me if she's ready now. A little over 8 weeks now I just don't want to chop her early.


maybe ask again with a close up. no one seems to be watching. i am thinkin of cutting a mini one today. i will leave it till morning and for at least a day. more thc can be produced in a regular day than degraded and i prefer a mature trichome ..


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (Apr 28, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> maybe ask again with a close up. no one seems to be watching. i am thinkin of cutting a mini one today. i will leave it till morning and for at least a day. more thc can be produced in a regular day than degraded and i prefer a mature trichome ..View attachment 3932697


That's a little one. About how much you think she will weigh. I have a dwarf plant now 8 weeks in flower. Its about 8-10 inches tall.


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 28, 2017)

Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie said:


> That's a little one. About how much you think she will weigh. I have a dwarf plant now 8 weeks in flower. Its about 8-10 inches tall.


mine'll be about 3.5 that one looks like 7. just guessing


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (Apr 29, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> mine'll be about 3.5 that one looks like 7. just guessing


That's about what I was thinking


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (Apr 29, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> maybe ask again with a close up. no one seems to be watching. i am thinkin of cutting a mini one today. i will leave it till morning and for at least a day. more thc can be produced in a regular day than degraded and i prefer a mature trichome ..View attachment 3932697


Here is a close up of my plant now that she's awake


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 29, 2017)

Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie said:


> Here is a close up of my plant now that she's awake


What color are the pistols, mostly not white? Do you have a microscope ? The handheld 60 - 100 x are great, cost 10$. What do the trichomes look like? They go from clear to cloudy to cracked cloudy when they are cracked cloudy they have the buzz i like. Amber can be a sign of doneness or just a good sign in sativas. Black can be a good color or mean the thc is starting to degrade if it comes late. Your plants will get you buzzed now but I can't tell if they are 100% ready. If they are ready ,leaving them more time makes the high more thick in indica type quality also fuller imo but early is more clear headed.. have you read a book? A grow bible by George Cervantes or ed Rosenthal or any of hundreds would help along with a couple grows and this forum should put you where you want to be baring incident. Thc degrades rather slowly but can develop over night so unless you desire clear headed stone or you really want no drag and you don't have mold or something there is no harm in letting it grow long. Sativas gain character over time. Commercial seeds tend to go around 8 weeks cuz demand for short cycles.. enjoy. what strain you got there?


----------



## Diskokobaja (Apr 29, 2017)

I have question, I always do autoflowerm but only thing I can get is 90% cloudy trichomes...
Am I doing something wrong??


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (Apr 29, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> What color are the pistols, mostly not white? Do you have a microscope ? The handheld 60 - 100 x are great, cost 10$. What do the trichomes look like? They go from clear to cloudy to cracked cloudy when they are cracked cloudy they have the buzz i like. Amber can be a sign of doneness or just a good sign in sativas. Black can be a good color or mean the thc is starting to degrade if it comes late. Your plants will get you buzzed now but I can't tell if they are 100% ready. If they are ready ,leaving them more time makes the high more thick in indica type quality also fuller imo but early is more clear headed.. have you read a book? A grow bible by George Cervantes or ed Rosenthal or any of hundreds would help along with a couple grows and this forum should put you where you want to be baring incident. Thc degrades rather slowly but can develop over night so unless you desire clear headed stone or you really want no drag and you don't have mold or something there is no harm in letting it grow long. Sativas gain character over time. Commercial seeds tend to go around 8 weeks cuz demand for short cycles.. enjoy. what strain you got there?


Not sure what strain it is. I got some good bud once and out of about 4 oz's I got 2 seeds. Both sprouted and both females but one dwarf. Looks pretty and smells amazing. Got some OG too.


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (Apr 29, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> What color are the pistols, mostly not white? Do you have a microscope ? The handheld 60 - 100 x are great, cost 10$. What do the trichomes look like? They go from clear to cloudy to cracked cloudy when they are cracked cloudy they have the buzz i like. Amber can be a sign of doneness or just a good sign in sativas. Black can be a good color or mean the thc is starting to degrade if it comes late. Your plants will get you buzzed now but I can't tell if they are 100% ready. If they are ready ,leaving them more time makes the high more thick in indica type quality also fuller imo but early is more clear headed.. have you read a book? A grow bible by George Cervantes or ed Rosenthal or any of hundreds would help along with a couple grows and this forum should put you where you want to be baring incident. Thc degrades rather slowly but can develop over night so unless you desire clear headed stone or you really want no drag and you don't have mold or something there is no harm in letting it grow long. Sativas gain character over time. Commercial seeds tend to go around 8 weeks cuz demand for short cycles.. enjoy. what strain you got there?


Also this is my first full grow. I have read so much and a lot of it is BS of you ask me. I'm sure to get the max out of a plant everything has to be perfect but if it's legal for me to have 12 plants then I'll do that. 6 veg 6 flower and hope for 6-8 oz's per harvest. I have a scope also and I see plenty of Amber but still a lot of lower bud growth. Looking to get the most I can without worrying about mold. I do have fresh air flow and 4 fans so I should be good.


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (Apr 29, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> I have question, I always do autoflowerm but only thing I can get is 90% cloudy trichomes...
> Am I doing something wrong??


Maybe you're not waiting long enough.


----------



## Diskokobaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Like i Was doing fast and wast its supposet to be 9 week strain, I had her at end of 12 week still no amber trichomes..


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (Apr 30, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> Like i Was doing fast and wast its supposet to be 9 week strain, I had her at end of 12 week still no amber trichomes..


That's weird. What kind of lighting?


----------



## Diskokobaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Cree 3070 3500k 200w, and 2540 mix of colors 125w

I don't know does it matter the fact I always squeeze 6 girls in my 1m2 at 15l air pots.. and it's jungle always..


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (Apr 30, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> Cree 3070 3500k 200w, and 2540 mix of colors 125w
> 
> I don't know does it matter the fact I always squeeze 6 girls in my 1m2 at 15l air pots.. and it's jungle always..


They could possibly be getting root bound.


----------



## esh dov ets (Apr 30, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> Like i Was doing fast and wast its supposet to be 9 week strain, I had her at end of 12 week still no amber trichomes..


amber doesn't always mean done. it only happens in sativa and sometimes early, sometimes late. 90% cloudy with cracked cloudy sounds ready. it could be that most of the triches are ripe but it was still producing more trichomes later so you have 10 % immature when the rest is ready.


Diskokobaja said:


> Cree 3070 3500k 200w, and 2540 mix of colors 125w
> 
> I don't know does it matter the fact I always squeeze 6 girls in my 1m2 at 15l air pots.. and it's jungle always..


recommend 3 gal root pouches . they are about 10 inch around and not too tall. if you are growing ful size plants you will see a difference in size and yeild with up to 5 gal pots. Air pots are better and allow you to use smaller pots with out getting pot bound but those out door monster bushes you see aren't even possible in 5 gal smart pots.
i noticed root pouch pots took up less space then smart pots 3 gall is actually called size 3 now or something .

with autos does it take aprox. 8 weeks from seed or 8 weeks from first bloom?


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 1, 2017)

Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie said:


> They could possibly be getting root bound.



they said it was 9 week strain seed-harvest. Fast and vast... I had 6 bushy girls in my 1m2 tent, my inexperience let them be that way until 10 week of life, then i pruned them , all under my canopy was undeveloped.. And I did partial harvest,..I started to grow my own because I wanted better weed, except taste and cure I still havn't been satisfied with potency..I grew mephisto, dinafem,GHS, Pyramid and nothing was woow.!! All was taken off with all mikly trihomes.. I even did 3 photo sensitive girls, and that was non mentionble high.. I must say that this Albanian/BiH weed that we are getting here in Croatia isnt better than my grows either.. So Am I shitty grower , or should I stop smoking.. I must say that i dont think its pots fault google TAng he grows in 15l air pots , and has monster grows..

I like heavy narcotic my eyes cant be open high, coz I smoke for sleeping, i didn't have that kind of high last 10 years...And I'm smoking since 2001g
 Vast and Fast at her 80 dayish


----------



## Ss-farmer (May 1, 2017)

Some plants just grow different, you'll just have to wait it out imo..
I just harvested some autos (all the same strain) some went 10 weeks some went just over 12


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (May 1, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> they said it was 9 week strain seed-harvest. Fast and vast... I had 6 bushy girls in my 1m2 tent, my inexperience let them be that way until 10 week of life, then i pruned them , all under my canopy was undeveloped.. And I did partial harvest,..I started to grow my own because I wanted better weed, except taste and cure I still havn't been satisfied with potency..I grew mephisto, dinafem,GHS, Pyramid and nothing was woow.!! All was taken off with all mikly trihomes.. I even did 3 photo sensitive girls, and that was non mentionble high.. I must say that this Albanian/BiH weed that we are getting here in Croatia isnt better than my grows either.. So Am I shitty grower , or should I stop smoking.. I must say that i dont think its pots fault google TAng he grows in 15l air pots , and has monster grows..
> 
> I like heavy narcotic my eyes cant be open high, coz I smoke for sleeping, i didn't have that kind of high last 10 years...And I'm smoking since 2001g
> View attachment 3934120 Vast and Fast at her 80 dayish


I'm not sure exactly about your growing skills as I'm fairly new at growing. I also look for that heavy high. I'm letting my girls go as long as they need to or until I'm satisfied. I'll be happy with 50/50 Amber/milky. I still buy my bud from a friend who has a few kinds to choose from and I can always try before I buy so it's nice and cheap. If my bud sucks I'll just give it to my wife and buy my own. Ever see pink bud?


----------



## esh dov ets (May 1, 2017)

Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie said:


> I'm not sure exactly about your growing skills as I'm fairly new at growing. I also look for that heavy high. I'm letting my girls go as long as they need to or until I'm satisfied. I'll be happy with 50/50 Amber/milky. I still buy my bud from a friend who has a few kinds to choose from and I can always try before I buy so it's nice and cheap. If my bud sucks I'll just give it to my wife and buy my own. Ever see pink bud?


those are some nice pink pistols .
i get pink hairs some times for a few days on a bubble gum. there is a pink trichome phenomenon that is more rare that a guy on here has one strain of and is selling seeds. i have turned bud white with vinegar but it dies .


----------



## esh dov ets (May 1, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> they said it was 9 week strain seed-harvest. Fast and vast... I had 6 bushy girls in my 1m2 tent, my inexperience let them be that way until 10 week of life, then i pruned them , all under my canopy was undeveloped.. And I did partial harvest,..I started to grow my own because I wanted better weed, except taste and cure I still havn't been satisfied with potency..I grew mephisto, dinafem,GHS, Pyramid and nothing was woow.!! All was taken off with all mikly trihomes.. I even did 3 photo sensitive girls, and that was non mentionble high.. I must say that this Albanian/BiH weed that we are getting here in Croatia isnt better than my grows either.. So Am I shitty grower , or should I stop smoking.. I must say that i dont think its pots fault google TAng he grows in 15l air pots , and has monster grows..
> 
> I like heavy narcotic my eyes cant be open high, coz I smoke for sleeping, i didn't have that kind of high last 10 years...And I'm smoking since 2001g
> View attachment 3934120 Vast and Fast at her 80 dayish


the seed banks tend to sell alot of mids (keep looking i guess). plants can get root bound in too small a pot but not cloth pots as much, however even a smaller cloth pot will limit growth. is most of the bud mid grade in Croatia? have you noticed the bud get better or worse at some point? 
ljubav mir,
Esh


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 2, 2017)

Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie said:


> I'm not sure exactly about your growing skills as I'm fairly new at growing. I also look for that heavy high. I'm letting my girls go as long as they need to or until I'm satisfied. I'll be happy with 50/50 Amber/milky. I still buy my bud from a friend who has a few kinds to choose from and I can always try before I buy so it's nice and cheap. If my bud sucks I'll just give it to my wife and buy my own. Ever see pink bud?


fact is that in every grow I had to pull them earlier than I wanted...


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (May 2, 2017)

T


Diskokobaja said:


> fact is that in every grow I had to pull them earlier than I wanted...


The first plant I ever grew I cut early due to inexperience and I still regret it almost a year later.


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 2, 2017)

allways some bullshit, or I'm out of weed, or summer catches me or thing get too hot so I have to shot all down..


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (May 2, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> allways some bullshit, or I'm out of weed, or summer catches me or thing get too hot so I have to shot all down..


I veg in late summer months and flower in the winter. My girls are taking their sweet time finishing up and it's getting warm out so I had to spend a few bucks on a dehumidifier and a couple more fans. It's worth the money to get those last couple weeks of swelling.


----------



## Diskokobaja (May 3, 2017)

Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie said:


> I veg in late summer months and flower in the winter. My girls are taking their sweet time finishing up and it's getting warm out so I had to spend a few bucks on a dehumidifier and a couple more fans. It's worth the money to get those last couple weeks of swelling.


Dude I was growing on the attic with no isolation, It was fckn sauna there 35+c temps.. No vent cant help there..only AC unit,..


----------



## Tim Brittain (Jun 27, 2017)

Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie said:


> I veg in late summer months and flower in the winter. My girls are taking their sweet time finishing up and it's getting warm out so I had to spend a few bucks on a dehumidifier and a couple more fans. It's worth the money to get those last couple weeks of swelling.


Man I got 2 sugerhaze I bin thinking tomorrow very day for last 2 weeks they are great plants huge top use in nft under leds but they just won't go finish more white pistols very day all tho they have slowed down triches are basically all white one or 2 amber tops some are purple but no glass ones left I don't no weather to chop it or wat I got the next crop bin ready 2 weeks bin keeping them alive so far just in rockwall 3inch cubes but there 10,inches tall and I need to tip and flip them soon don't no way to do but leaning towards cropping the sugerhaze and getting them in


----------



## esh dov ets (Jun 27, 2017)

Tim Brittain said:


> Man I got 2 sugerhaze I bin thinking tomorrow very day for last 2 weeks they are great plants huge top use in nft under leds but they just won't go finish more white pistols very day all tho they have slowed down triches are basically all white one or 2 amber tops some are purple but no glass ones left I don't no weather to chop it or wat I got the next crop bin ready 2 weeks bin keeping them alive so far just in rockwall 3inch cubes but there 10,inches tall and I need to tip and flip them soon don't no way to do but leaning towards cropping the sugerhaze and getting them in


if some - most pistils are brown\red don't worry about new white pistils . with microscope, are trichomes mostly cracked \ cloudy? thats what you want, not clear; usually 8-10 weeks. sativas tend to run longer than ind. not all strains give amber trichomes.
new white pistils proly means new growth, new thc, the rest can stand to go long if no problems but if all 90% of the trichcomes are ready...


----------



## Tim Brittain (Jun 27, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> if some - most pistils are brown\red don't worry about new white pistils . with microscope, are trichomes mostly cracked \ cloudy? thats what you want, not clear; usually 8-10 weeks. sativas tend to run longer than ind. not all strains give amber trichomes.
> new white pistils proly means new growth, new thc, the rest can stand to go long if no problems but if all 90% of the trichcomes are ,,,


----------



## Tim Brittain (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks bud


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2017)

if you see new white airs towards the end, that usually indicates the swell to me, the plant putting on its last burst, trying to get pollinated. should be two weeks or less from harvest at that point


----------



## Tim Brittain (Jun 27, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if you see new white airs towards the end, that usually indicates the swell to me, the plant putting on its last burst, trying to get pollinated. should be two weeks or less from harvest at that point


Thanks but I think there beyond that now I looked at them today not many white hairs now hot s look for um most triches are white I think they call that cloudy but there white big heads one or two purple y amber but bin at it for while and they just look right calves like peas with 20 million hairs coming out but the big top buds got ago foxtails with brand new white hairs I'm taking it down tomorrow got new tenants waiting fuck this mazar is good i ain't got a clue way were I am talking about


----------



## completenoobie (Jul 18, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> there is a thread here where people are talking of trying that.



yeah, I hear tell a copper nail works awesome!!!!!

even better a little copper sulfate in your next feed!!!!

(jesus christ people, don't do this, it is an unrecoverable and most painful lingering death, I am fucking kidding. (and I actually thought about posting this sans el aviso))


----------



## Tim Brittain (Jul 19, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> they said it was 9 week strain seed-harvest. Fast and vast... I had 6 bushy girls in my 1m2 tent, my inexperience let them be that way until 10 week of life, then i pruned them , all under my canopy was undeveloped.. And I did partial harvest,..I started to grow my own because I wanted better weed, except taste and cure I still havn't been satisfied with potency..I grew mephisto, dinafem,GHS, Pyramid and nothing was woow.!! All was taken off with all mikly trihomes.. I even did 3 photo sensitive girls, and that was non mentionble high.. I must say that this Albanian/BiH weed that we are getting here in Croatia isnt better than my grows either.. So Am I shitty grower , or should I stop smoking.. I must say that i dont think its pots fault google TAng he grows in 15l air pots , and has monster grows..
> 
> I like heavy narcotic my eyes cant be open high, coz I smoke for sleeping, i didn't have that kind of high last 10 years...And I'm smoking since 2001g
> View attachment 3934120 Vast and Fast at her 80 dayish


Get your seeds from dutchpassion never a problem, done many crop always do always top shit


----------



## completenoobie (Jul 20, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> i've blown them off with compressed air before.



fade two black equals gee oh dee


----------



## completenoobie (Jul 20, 2017)

bigv1976 said:


> Yeah I ask because I read in a few different places that most of the THC becomes psycho active during the cure.



The VERY definition of THC is psychoactive. Period.


----------



## Tim Brittain (Jul 20, 2017)

T,h,c, stands for two headed cunt


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2017)

thc in the plant isn't thc, its thc-a, which is NOT psychoactive, it needs to be heated to break the bond and become thc, which is psychoactive. thats why you have to decarb it before you can make edibles with it.


----------



## Tim Brittain (Jul 20, 2017)

Three headed canine


----------



## Braman (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi guys, I have a plant grown by daylight sun, sitting on shelf behind window. It has a nice buds. It seemed a while ago that it has to be harvested already, but now it grows new green mass and new white hair comming out. Should I wait till those hair get darker?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 30, 2017)

a picture would help, but the answer is probably yes, its sounds like they're going through their swell, where they pack on last minute weight trying to get pollinated, they should gain a significant amount of mass. means they probably have 2 to 3 weeks left


----------



## Braman (Aug 7, 2017)

I hope You can zoom in. Is it ready?


----------



## zypheruk (Aug 7, 2017)

Give it another two weeks.


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (Aug 12, 2017)

White widow week 9ish


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (Aug 28, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Exotic Genetic Future. Part of my thinks its ready, part of me thinks it should go another week. Mostly cloudy trich's, barely any amber.
> View attachment 4001259 View attachment 4001265


Definitely close but I see a lot of clear still


----------



## Kush Dreamz (Sep 2, 2017)

Hey fellas would appreciate some knowledge as to how much longer you think my girl might have till shes ready?


----------



## esh dov ets (Sep 2, 2017)

Kush Dreamz said:


> View attachment 4004020 View attachment 4004022 Hey fellas would appreciate some knowledge as to how much longer you think my girl might have till shes ready?


3 weeks, a guess, seek other opinions


----------



## Tim Brittain (Sep 2, 2017)

Kush Dreamz said:


> View attachment 4004020 View attachment 4004022 Hey fellas would appreciate some knowledge as to how much longer you think my girl might have till shes ready?


3 weeks at least wait till all triches are white and bulbous few amber but no glass get me


----------



## Kush Dreamz (Sep 2, 2017)

cool thx for the replies guys


----------



## Lazy Bone (Sep 4, 2017)

How far out?


----------



## Fake Blake (Sep 8, 2017)

THIS IS SO HELPFUL THANKS -SORRY MY CAPS IS STUCK ON


----------



## Tim Brittain (Sep 9, 2017)

Uuhhhgh


----------



## sunchaser77 (Oct 3, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> once cut down it goes into jars. the jars are then sealed and placed in a cool dark room. i let them sit over-night. the next day i take the jars from the dark room and open them. the bud should be wet again. if it is extremely wet i dump it out for a day. if it is moist but not damp then i simply leave the lid open for the day. at the end of the day i close the lid and start over. i continue to do this until the bud has reached the moisture level that i so desire. some like dry crispy buds, others prefer them gooey. once you have reached the moisture level you desire you can seal the jar and store. the longer stored the more the bud will cure. i like to leave mine on the somewhat moist side because it dries a little every time i open the jar to remove some. by the time i get to the bottom it is usually crispy.
> 
> View attachment 29339
> 
> ...


U say u cure until u get the moisture that u desire. I didn't know that moisture levels were a preference. I thought that there's a perfect dryness to shoot for for the best burn, taste, and mold prevention? What would some benefits be for a "gooey" cure as opposed to a crispy one? Thanks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2017)

sunchaser77 said:


> U say u cure until u get the moisture that u desire. I didn't know that moisture levels were a preference. I thought that there's a perfect dryness to shoot for for the best burn, taste, and mold prevention? What would some benefits be for a "gooey" cure as opposed to a crispy one? Thanks.



I hang dry now. I pull all the fan leaves then hang dry it just until the stems snap. Then I trim all the bud leaves and jar it up. 

Gooey bud is good for sticking on your nose. We used to judge how good our bud was by seeing if it would stick to the tip of our nose. If it stuck it was the bomb.


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 13, 2017)

this was flipped on 9-6 and I was certain that it was going to take several more weeks but I clipped a sugar leaf and can see some cloudy trichs, no amber, mostly cloudy actually. Most of the pistils seem to be turning brown to me. It seems to have only been a touch over five weeks and I am seeing signs that it is close. It is an ak48 from nirvana seeds. I think today is 37 days technically from day of flip.

I have been trying and trying and practicing and practicing and just can't get good close ups even though I got a badass camera and some macro lens adapters.

I can see a lot of white hairs in this pic I didn't see in person. I was seeing mostly brown.


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 14, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> this was flipped on 9-6 and I was certain that it was going to take several more weeks but I clipped a sugar leaf and can see some cloudy trichs, no amber, mostly cloudy actually. Most of the pistils seem to be turning brown to me. It seems to have only been a touch over five weeks and I am seeing signs that it is close. It is an ak48 from nirvana seeds. I think today is 37 days technically from day of flip.
> 
> I have been trying and trying and practicing and practicing and just can't get good close ups even though I got a badass camera and some macro lens adapters.
> 
> ...


cloudy is a stage, you want cracked cloudy and evidence of tricomes bursting. it's verry subtle but 5 weeks is too short. eight weeks is a short bloom. as for white hairs, most should be dark but some things can darken hairs arlyand at 5 weeks white hairs show new bud mass forming. some strains stop but ome keep forming new growth which is why they say mostly instead of all dark or all cracked cloudy

your buds are going to get bigger.


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 14, 2017)

I can't remember if this is the main top cola bud or not right now, and I hope it does fill out a lot more.

I will have to go back and re-read the first page or few of this thread but I recall that one of the biggest signs of being finished was mostly cloudy trichs with some amber, as few clear as possible and some amber, giving the bud a tint that can be seen with the naked eye. Maybe it wasn't this thread but another on how to tell when to harvest without a loupe or scoping the trichs but just looking at the general appearance with the naked eye.

In the description for the strain it says it is supposed to be a 48 day finish, hence the name. Which now does seem short when thinking about it. That is why I was thinking it may be getting near. That and the hairs being mostly brown and the trichs being almost all cloudy. I will keep an eye on the white pistils and see if they keep appearing fresh. I was also comparing it to another plant that is much further along (different strain, but) that has very very few brown hairs yet and clear trichs.

The one that is further along I have already harvested one crop of previously and I am sure it was too soon, however, I had fought off root rot and high temps and it was dying whether I harvested it or not. It didn't do well and now seems to be a long finisher, regardless I am cycling it out of rotation.

I was completey surprised to see the younger plant looking so much more closer to finish than the older one as far as hairs and trichs are concerned anyway.

I am going to have to reread this thread again and figure this out I guess, seems this new info conflicts with what I thought I learned from this thread. I also thought that you wanted no burst trichs, that at the first sign of trichs bursting you had already waited too long and would have mostly amber trichs which was also undesirable to most people?


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 14, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> I hang dry now. I pull all the fan leaves then hang dry it just until the stems snap. Then I trim all the bud leaves and jar it up.
> 
> Gooey bud is good for sticking on your nose. We used to judge how good our bud was by seeing if it would stick to the tip of our nose. If it stuck it was the bomb.


Dude are you ok? Talking about the fire. Haven't seen a post in a couple.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Dude are you ok? Talking about the fire. Haven't seen a post in a couple.



It missed me by 2 blocks. We evacuated at 3:30am Monday morning. I could see flames over the tops of the houses across the street. I thought for sure we lost it. Somehow the fire dept got in and stopped it before it crossed Piner. If it would have jumped Piner I would have been done for.

You all safe where you are?


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 14, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> You all safe where you are?


Yes, super safe i think.


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 14, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> View attachment 4026905 I can't remember if this is the main top cola bud or not right now, and I hope it does fill out a lot more.
> 
> I will have to go back and re-read the first page or few of this thread but I recall that one of the biggest signs of being finished was mostly cloudy trichs with some amber, as few clear as possible and some amber, giving the bud a tint that can be seen with the naked eye. Maybe it wasn't this thread but another on how to tell when to harvest without a loupe or scoping the trichs but just looking at the general appearance with the naked eye.
> 
> ...


yea man 2 weeks more at least. i would guess more but if it's 49 days that's 7 weeks up in two weeks.


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 14, 2017)

according to the strain description, 11 more days from that pic but that seems unrealistic to me. Or like it won't be very big at all unless it really really packs it on in a few days. I expected it to take a lot longer regardless of what the breeder says.

The confusing part to me is that the hairs are brown and the trichs are cloudy and the buds are so skimpy looking yet. Even if it is a 48 day strain at 38 days currently.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Yes, super safe i think.


My wife and I stood in the parking lot of Lucky and watched this condo burn. There was fire all the way up the side of the hill. About 100 people in the parking lot chillin' and taking pics.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 14, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> My wife and I stood in the parking lot of Lucky and watched this condo burn. There was fire all the way up the side of the hill. About 100 people in the parking lot chillin' and taking pics.
> 
> View attachment 4026940


Crazy, yea thats where the shit went down. Still cant believe it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Crazy, yea thats where the shit went down. Still cant believe it.


My sister-in-law lost her house. My boss and 11 others at my work lost their houses. It took out 1000 houses in 2 hours. It was insane. The planes and helicopters were flying hard all day today. The Blackhawks are here now.


----------



## cindysid (Oct 14, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> My sister-in-law lost her house. My boss and 11 others at my work lost their houses. It took out 1000 houses in 2 hours. It was insane. The planes and helicopters were flying hard all day today. The Blackhawks are here now.


So sorry to hear of your troubles! Be safe!


----------



## Dereek511 (Oct 15, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> I hang dry now. I pull all the fan leaves then hang dry it just until the stems snap. Then I trim all the bud leaves and jar it up.
> 
> Gooey bud is good for sticking on your nose. We used to judge how good our bud was by seeing if it would stick to the tip of our nose. If it stuck it was the bomb.



Do you trim the bud leaves to a nice uniform around the bud prior to hanging; and then when dry, proceed to pluck the same leaves from as close to the stem as possible before curing?

Im baked, but hope that you can understand that.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 15, 2017)

Dereek511 said:


> Do you trim the bud leaves to a nice uniform around the bud prior to hanging; and then when dry, proceed to pluck the same leaves from as close to the stem as possible before curing?
> 
> Im baked, but hope that you can understand that.



I trim all the big fan leaves before hanging. Pretty much anything that I can trim at the end of the leaf stem. Then once it's dry I trim all the leaf tips from the buds. The "sugar leaves". I try to spend minimal time on it before it's dry. If i can get it dried and bagged up then I can come back and trim it at my leisure.


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 19, 2017)

a few more days later, any opinions? I am thoroughly confused now after my last couple posts


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> a few more days later, any opinions? I am thoroughly confused now after my last couple postsView attachment 4029477 View attachment 4029478



Needs more time. I still see a lot of new growth. The longer they go the more weight they pack on.


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 19, 2017)

new growth as in white hairs or something else? this one is showing more brown hairs than another girl (different strain and supposedly an indica dom) at day 70ish that has almost no brown hairs at all yet. Both are new to me. I am hoping they pack it on, I am waiting, just worrying myself to death I will wait too long.

thanks fade, hope all is well with you and yours


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 19, 2017)

should I have already started the flush or do I need to start it now??


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> new growth as in white hairs or something else? this one is showing more brown hairs than another girl (different strain and supposedly an indica dom) at day 70ish that has almost no brown hairs at all yet. Both are new to me. I am hoping they pack it on, I am waiting, just worrying myself to death I will wait too long.
> 
> thanks fade, hope all is well with you and yours



It's just kind of a "look" they have. The way the area around the new hairs kind of bulges. The new hairs still come in as tight groups. The leaf structure hasn't changed. 

I've let plants go and go and go with very minimal negative results. The worst I've seen happen is foxtailing and funky leaf growth. 

We're doing good here. Everyone is healthy and alive.


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 20, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> should I have already started the flush or do I need to start it now??


so remember this is early for a plant and potentcy increases if you let it go a week or 2 over. smells can decrease but .. if you haven't flushed by harvest you are two weeks behinde. best way to flush is let the plant use up it's nutrients for aprox last 2 weeks. if you get coser to harvest you can water with 25% run off. don't water too often. if you are not useing organics and or for some reason you use a flush product, use as directed or less strong, give the plants time as in days to clear out the flushing sugars n what not.


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 21, 2017)

Awesome to see this thread still alive


----------



## Snail1976 (Nov 1, 2017)

Wait! I’m a happy plumber too! Although I’m a retired plumber and happy about that too!


----------



## Dereek511 (Nov 5, 2017)

Plant+2 main tops, just gave her some water yesterday.
I should be close to chopping this lady down right? @fdd2blk
Thanks bud


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2017)

Dereek511 said:


> Plant+2 main tops, just gave her some water yesterday.
> I should be close to chopping this lady down right? @fdd2blk
> Thanks bud



Yes, that looks really close. Very frosty. Very nice.


----------



## L1verk1ck (Nov 8, 2017)

Day 77 from switch, trichs 80% cloudy, 1% amber 
This is Gold leaf from ILGM, it's obviously the sativa pheno. I'm flushed and just waiting. How long you thinking? 
I just like to hear other people's two cents.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 8, 2017)

L1verk1ck said:


> Day 77 from switch, trichs 80% cloudy, 1% amber
> This is Gold leaf from ILGM, it's obviously the sativa pheno. I'm flushed and just waiting. How long you thinking?
> I just like to hear other people's two cents.



It could go a few weeks, probably more. Some of those sativas just keep pushing out new growth. Often times the buds will start to stretch out though.


----------



## L1verk1ck (Nov 9, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> It could go a few weeks, probably more. Some of those sativas just keep pushing out new growth. Often times the buds will start to stretch out though.


I was thinking a week or two more also but I've got a small case of mites. I'm worried that they are going to contaminate my veg so thinking of chopping now. I just chopped this one...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2017)

L1verk1ck said:


> I was thinking a week or two more also but I've got a small case of mites. I'm worried that they are going to contaminate my veg so thinking of chopping now. I just chopped this one... View attachment 4040419



I imagine it's still stony as fuck.


----------



## JackStraw74 (Nov 14, 2017)

Getting close here. Hoping to start seeing the change soon, I ran a couple gal of h2o through last week, I am not seeing the leaves change, a tad bit curling at the ends but not looking like it is sucking the potassium out yet. I am on organic soil/nutes, so not too worried about flushing, plus many feel its a myth anyway lol
But should I water with nutes or just let it go, that I am pondering... Leaning towards no as of now//


Just 2 small plants, the other is still a week or two away. Planning on trimming then hanging in a small cardboard box, and following the guides here for curing.
I have had bad experience with paper bag, seemed to dry too fast. Could have been my mistake tho.

Any input on this one, still looks pretty clear, not seeing amber


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2017)

JackStraw74 said:


> Getting close here. Hoping to start seeing the change soon, I ran a couple gal of h2o through last week, I am not seeing the leaves change, a tad bit curling at the ends but not looking like it is sucking the potassium out yet. I am on organic soil/nutes, so not too worried about flushing, plus many feel its a myth anyway lol
> But should I water with nutes or just let it go, that I am pondering... Leaning towards no as of now//
> 
> 
> ...



I think the window is just starting to open. It looks done but it looks like it wouldn't hurt to let it go another week. It will only get bigger at this point. If you know what I mean. Looks really nice. Good job.


----------



## JackStraw74 (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks, I was thinking the same. I have another that is still filling in so going to let this one go til at least the weekend and decide.


----------



## Calicode (Dec 12, 2017)

This is my first grow. I'd say that I have maybe 2 to 3 weeks left? What do you guys think? Pics are from last week, haven't took any new ones.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2017)

Calicode said:


> This is my first grow. I'd say that I have maybe 2 to 3 weeks left? What do you guys think? Pics are from last week, haven't took any new ones.


 4 more weeks.


----------



## Calicode (Dec 12, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> 4 more weeks.


Thanks bro! I just being optimistic lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2017)

Calicode said:


> Thanks bro! I just being optimistic lol.



Looks really good.


----------



## Calicode (Dec 12, 2017)

That means a lot coming from an experienced grower. I just hope that I get it to taste as good


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Dec 20, 2017)

Subbed!! Harvest is the best Xmas gift


----------



## lovelypoppy (Dec 23, 2017)

Hello - would like to ask a question please. 

On average, how long does it take from trimming - curing - ready? I do understand it varies a lot depending on plant, strain, environment etc but I do not have the experience yet to feel fully confident in determining this easily!


----------



## Calicode (Dec 23, 2017)

lovelypoppy said:


> Hello - would like to ask a question please.
> 
> On average, how long does it take from trimming - curing - ready? I do understand it varies a lot depending on plant, strain, environment etc but I do not have the experience yet to feel fully confident in determining this easily!


From what I've researched and found on this site is that it takes about 3-10+ days to dry depending on how you dry it. And anywhere from 2 weeks to 2+months for curing.


----------



## lovelypoppy (Dec 23, 2017)

Calicode said:


> From what I've researched and found on this site is that it takes about 3-10+ days to dry depending on how you dry it. And anywhere from 2 weeks to 2+months for curing.


Thank you


----------



## Calicode (Jan 3, 2018)

It has been 3 weeks since you said 4 weeks (yes I know lol) but I'm starting to see Amber. Chop or not?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2018)

Calicode said:


> It has been 3 weeks since you said 4 weeks (yes I know lol) but I'm starting to see Amber. Chop or not?



Chop it. 

Looks spectacular.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 3, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> Chop it.
> 
> Looks spectacular.


Needs at least a week. You're slacking on your game, bro


----------



## Calicode (Jan 3, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> Chop it.
> 
> Looks spectacular.


The magic words lol. Thanks bro!


----------



## Calicode (Jan 3, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Needs at least a week. You're slacking on your game, bro


What do you see that made you say that? P.S. it has been 12 weeks today since flip.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> his wife left him for someone she can actually respect.


I'm happy for her, he put her threw hell.


Calicode said:


> What do you see that made you say that? P.S. it has been 12 weeks today since flip.


It doesn't look ready, I'd wait . Fdd2blk is a fake, that guy doesn't even grow... He used to load pictures of his uncles grows and act like they were his.


----------



## Calicode (Jan 3, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm happy for her, he put her threw hell.
> 
> It doesn't look ready, I'd wait . Fdd2blk is a fake, that guy doesn't even grow... He used to load pictures of his uncles grows and act like they were his.


 Aww man don't tell me that. So I should ignore the fact that I'm seeing amber? The first hairs turned brown and curled. Now I'm a little lost. Also do you think that my sugar leaves can take another week without yellowing more?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 3, 2018)

Calicode said:


> Aww man don't tell me that. So I should ignore the fact that I'm seeing amber? The first hairs turned brown and curled. Now I'm a little lost. Also do you think that my sugar leaves can take another week without yellowing more?


Harvest in 3 or 4 days.


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 3, 2018)

it comes down to how you like it. you like heavy couchlock? wait a day or two. you want a nice balance cut it now. i see quite a bit of amber. most people like to be retarded and stuck to the couch so like 50/50 amber or a little more is a good bet. i personally chop around 30% amber but thats just my preference. wont be bad either way. 

plus you said flowering for 12 weeks? must be a heavy sativa. i didnt read anything but this page lol. sativas are supposed to be more heady anyways. chop that shit


----------



## Calicode (Jan 4, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Harvest in 3 or 4 days.


Ok cool. Thanks bro!


----------



## Calicode (Jan 4, 2018)

DesertHydro said:


> it comes down to how you like it. you like heavy couchlock? wait a day or two. you want a nice balance cut it now. i see quite a bit of amber. most people like to be retarded and stuck to the couch so like 50/50 amber or a little more is a good bet. i personally chop around 30% amber but thats just my preference. wont be bad either way.
> 
> plus you said flowering for 12 weeks? must be a heavy sativa. i didnt read anything but this page lol. sativas are supposed to be more heady anyways. chop that shit


 Thanks bro! Yeah its been 12 weeks, but I subtracted two weeks because of stressing her out. I'll chop her down this weekend


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 4, 2018)

Calicode said:


> It has been 3 weeks since you said 4 weeks (yes I know lol) but I'm starting to see Amber. Chop or not?


Awesome amber Chop it in 3 or 4 days. More curling amber hair


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2018)

Calicode said:


> Thanks bro! Yeah its been 12 weeks, but I subtracted two weeks because of stressing her out. I'll chop her down this weekend



I told ya.


----------



## Calicode (Jan 4, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> I told ya.


Yep, you haven't given me any invaluable information. Keep doing your thing bro! The newbs need you lol


----------



## Calicode (Jan 4, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Awesome amber Chop it in 3 or 4 days. More curling amber hair


Thanks bro!


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 4, 2018)

Calicode said:


> Thanks bro!


 Cant wait to wintness your incoming harvest. Will you share yield weight with us?


----------



## Calicode (Jan 4, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Cant wait to wintness your incoming harvest. Will you share yield weight with us?


That makes two of us! Lol and of course I will! People on this website has helped me with every question I've had. It's only right lol


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 18, 2018)

Calicode said:


> That makes two of us! Lol and of course I will! People on this website has helped me with every question I've had. It's only right lol


Hey bro, have you chopped down? Any pics for harvest?


----------



## Snail1976 (Feb 28, 2018)

I’m following this cuz I wanna get it right.


----------



## Edwardo Ruffian (Mar 4, 2018)

Started my own thread but no replies yet, guess I titled it kinda dumb. I'm officially at day 46 since first pistils (as a reference) I'm starting to see some ambers, and after seeing so many folks getting shot down for early pulls I'm curious if this strain (sorry unknown to me seed from dispensary bud) is just an early finisher? most pistils are retracting in and changing colors so kinda not sure. I'm scoping the odd amber on the outer leaves. Since I've blasted the heck outta these plants with over 1000W at close range , could the over exposure to high intensity light have stressed them into finishing early?

The first step to recovery is admitting fault....so here it goes... I have no idea what I'm doing! Through arrogance and over confidence in my internet "research" I've managed to overwater, overgrow my space and an basically violate every single growing sins. So please help me fellow RIU growers, tell me what you think.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2018)

looks pretty good, especially for someone who doesn't know what they're doing.
don't worry about amber trichs on the sugar leaves, they always turn before calyx trichs, which are the ones that matter.
the leaf trichs form earlier, and aren't as densely packed, so they age faster than calyx trichs. but, amber on your leaves is a sign you're getting close, maybe 2 to 3 weeks till you start seeing a fair amount on your calyxes


----------



## Edwardo Ruffian (Mar 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> looks pretty good, especially for someone who doesn't know what they're doing.
> ........


Thanks for the reply, what you said is what I've been thinking but due to lack of experience was doubting myself.


----------



## Bigdog1980 (Mar 10, 2018)

Well I have my first harvest coming down in a couple of weeks, most of the tricombs are cloudy but still have a few clear, just waiting for those amber ones to show their heads. Can't wait lol. I will do as this post directs and see how they turn out.


----------



## Snail1976 (Mar 31, 2018)

Edwardo Ruffian said:


> Started my own thread but no replies yet, guess I titled it kinda dumb. I'm officially at day 46 since first pistils (as a reference) I'm starting to see some ambers, and after seeing so many folks getting shot down for early pulls I'm curious if this strain (sorry unknown to me seed from dispensary bud) is just an early finisher? most pistils are retracting in and changing colors so kinda not sure. I'm scoping the odd amber on the outer leaves. Since I've blasted the heck outta these plants with over 1000W at close range , could the over exposure to high intensity light have stressed them into finishing early?
> 
> The first step to recovery is admitting fault....so here it goes... I have no idea what I'm doing! Through arrogance and over confidence in my internet "research" I've managed to overwater, overgrow my space and an basically violate every single growing sins. So please help me fellow RIU growers, tell me what you think.


You’re plants look good to me. I’m just glad autos are so forgiving. Mine looks like shit but ends up with nice big buds.


----------



## JackStraw74 (Apr 3, 2018)

Waiting out the last few days now.. 

Planning on hanging in my tent, just leaving the exhaust on low with scrubber filter and passive intake. 
Temps are around 72F & RH between 40-50% for drying, should that be good? 
Suggestions welcome, really want to get the dry & cure right. 

Have jars, rh meters and boveda pack for curing..
Pics below, starting to see cloudy trichs


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2018)

JackStraw74 said:


> Waiting out the last few days now..
> 
> Planning on hanging in my tent, just leaving the exhaust on low with scrubber filter and passive intake.
> Temps are around 72F & RH between 40-50% for drying, should that be good?
> ...


it may be a little too dry, you want the dry to take a minimum of 5 days, 8-10 is better. thats when the plant is breaking down chlorophyll and carbs/sugars, if it dries too quickly, they won't get to finish breaking that stuff down and you'll get harsh smoke


----------



## JackStraw74 (Apr 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it may be a little too dry, you want the dry to take a minimum of 5 days, 8-10 is better. thats when the plant is breaking down chlorophyll and carbs/sugars, if it dries too quickly, they won't get to finish breaking that stuff down and you'll get harsh smoke


Thanks, I have had that experience in the past..
I am going to try some things to try and get the RH up a bit while they dry, they are some sweet smelling buds and I do not want to miss out on any of the flavor/smell...

I am doing a few clones next so need to figure out how to get RH up anyway


----------



## Edwardo Ruffian (Apr 5, 2018)

Snail1976 said:


> You’re plants look good to me. I’m just glad autos are so forgiving. Mine looks like shit but ends up with nice big buds.


Thanks for the reply, these plants are now in full cure, dried them over about 10 days, including 4 in and out of jars drying.


----------



## aussiegrowing (Apr 7, 2018)

Hello,
Just needing a second opinion before I chop as I haven't grown haze strains before, pretty sure this is liberty haze but not certain, its between 9 to 10 weeks flowering. Is it worth letting it keep going?
Cheers


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 8, 2018)

still a lot of clear trichs, i might give it another week anyway, maybe two


----------



## Tim Brittain (Apr 8, 2018)

aussiegrowing said:


> Hello,
> Just needing a second opinion before I chop as I haven't grown haze strains before, pretty sure this is liberty haze but not certain, its between 9 to 10 weeks flowering. Is it worth letting it keep going?
> Cheers  View attachment 4118465 View attachment 4118466 View attachment 4118467


Yea I'd give it bit longer they can go white overnight so keep eye on an.lovely plant tho man looks like it' gonna be fire .well done


----------



## Snail1976 (Apr 15, 2018)

aussiegrowing said:


> Hello,
> Just needing a second opinion before I chop as I haven't grown haze strains before, pretty sure this is liberty haze but not certain, its between 9 to 10 weeks flowering. Is it worth letting it keep going?
> Cheers  View attachment 4118465 View attachment 4118466 View attachment 4118467


It depends on what you’re after. Personally, I want less CBD and cut mine at 90% cloudy, 5% clear, 5% amber trichomes. I don’t care for couch lock smoke unless I’m ready to go to sleep at night.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 28, 2018)

My question is, do you have to hang them? What if I cut down to individual buds? How do I dry them then? This is my first grow so I want to get this right!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 28, 2018)

i like to cut the branches down into about 2 foot lengths, and dry like that, then i do my final trim and cut the buds off the stems and jar them. the stem hold a good bit of water and it slows down the drying time, allowing the things that need to break down, time to do it.
if you want to try cutting buds off of stem, and drying like that, there are several decent hanging mesh basket units available on amazon, and most grow sites, search for herb drying baskets.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i like to cut the branches down into about 2 foot lengths, and dry like that, then i do my final trim and cut the buds off the stems and jar them. the stem hold a good bit of water and it slows down the drying time, allowing the things that need to break down, time to do it.
> if you want to try cutting buds off of stem, and drying like that, there are several decent hanging mesh basket units available on amazon, and most grow sites, search for herb drying baskets.


Thanks Roger!!! Ill keep you updated on the cure!


----------



## Northernone666 (Jul 2, 2018)

Right on they look delicious.


----------



## dbkick (Jul 2, 2018)

Epic thread! Thanks OP. Happy growing!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 2, 2018)

Is it ready???


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 2, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Is it ready??? View attachment 4159138 View attachment 4159139 View attachment 4159141 View attachment 4159144 View attachment 4159147


based on the hairs I'd say no, you got another couple of weeks. What are your trichs saying to you?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 2, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> based on the hairs I'd say no, you got another couple of weeks. What are your trichs saying to you?


I dont have a scope,so I don't know...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 2, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I dont have a scope,so I don't know...





Frank Nitty said:


> I dont have a scope,so I don't know...


how you gonna be this far into your first grow, trying to, as you said, "get this right", without one?!?! invest the 8 dollars into one, so you can "get this right" because this is a really important part and you don't want to be guessing if you've never done it before.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 2, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> how you gonna be this far into your first grow, trying to, as you said, "get this right", without one?!?! invest the 8 dollars into one, so you can "get this right" because this is a really important part and you don't want to be guessing if you've never done it before.


I know, you're right... I'm on it!!! Thanks coach!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 2, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I know, you're right... I'm on it!!! Thanks coach!!!


Checking trichs is something that I had never heard of before... Ive been out of the loop in the grow game for a while, I don't know all the ins and outs yet... But im listening and learning fast!!!


----------



## Capn-Crunch (Jul 3, 2018)

You can find scopes on ebay for $5 and up. I got one cause I can't see squat anymore!


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jul 3, 2018)

Op........it's more important you learn how to look at a plant and see its ready....swollen calaxes. ...receding pistils,.......colour of pistils the list goes on .....this is more important than how cloudy your tricks are......


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 3, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Op........it's more important you learn how to look at a plant and see its ready....swollen calaxes. ...receding pistils,.......colour of pistils the list goes on .....this is more important than how cloudy your tricks are......


So what i should really be doing is learning my plants, how to tell just by looking at them what's wrong, what's right, when they are ready and all that...


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jul 3, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> So what i should really be doing is learning my plants, how to tell just by looking at them what's wrong, what's right, when they are ready and all that...


This skill comes very easily.......it's just a matter of WANTING to no rather than needing to no.......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> So what i should really be doing is learning my plants, how to tell just by looking at them what's wrong, what's right, when they are ready and all that...


that's exactly what you want to do. even with variations from strain to strain, healthy is healthy. they have problems for a reason, and the reason is usually you. learn what they need and give it to them, with no extras. extras are almost always the cause of problems. if a little is good, that's all it means, that a little is good, not that more is better.
a scope is very nice to have when trying to figure out when to chop, but the general health of the plant, the state of the pistils, all play a part in the decision. the better you know your plants, the better weed you'll harvest


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jul 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's exactly what you want to do. even with variations from strain to strain, healthy is healthy. they have problems for a reason, and the reason is usually you. learn what they need and give it to them, with no extras. extras are almost always the cause of problems. if a little is good, that's all it means, that a little is good, not that more is better.
> a scope is very nice to have when trying to figure out when to chop, but the general health of the plant, the state of the pistils, all play a part in the decision. the better you know your plants, the better weed you'll harvest


Absolutely. ......


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 3, 2018)

This is why I love you guys!!! Thank you for your explanations... I shall strive to be a more conscious grower!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 3, 2018)

Greenhouse;save said:


> This skill comes very easily.......it's just a matter of WANTING to no rather than needing to no.......


I WANT to do it!


----------



## ElChoppo (Jul 3, 2018)

Just wanted to know if these are close to ready. First auto ive grown but not too bad looking i reckon. Checked the trichomes asnd they are mostly cloudy with a few random ambers and some clear lower down where there is less light so i might just leave those to keep growing. Its a lowryder 2 but not sure on the strain exactly. Planning to harvest in a few days and wanted to know if i should beging flushing now.

Growing in coco, last feed was yesterday at half strength. Leaves are turning abit abit yellow today. I read that some sativa strains dont ever turn amber so was looking for some prefessional opinions.

Also how much do you think the yield is? Judging by the last photo (or first) not sure about the order (first post).


----------



## ElChoppo (Jul 3, 2018)

Just wanted to know how far off these are?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2018)

ElChoppo said:


> Just wanted to know how far off these are?


i'd say about two inches


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2018)

a ways yet, when seeds start to ripen up, a lot of them will swell through the covers, you'll be able to see some brown from the seeds here and there. some will just fall out if you shake the plant, when they're good and ripe


----------



## ElChoppo (Jul 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a ways yet, when seeds start to ripen up, a lot of them will swell through the covers, you'll be able to see some brown from the seeds here and there. some will just fall out if you shake the plant, when they're good and ripe


Ok thanks man, btw what do you mean by two inches?
They're basically 4 weeks old now, did you mean 2 weeks?


----------



## ElChoppo (Jul 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a ways yet, when seeds start to ripen up, a lot of them will swell through the covers, you'll be able to see some brown from the seeds here and there. some will just fall out if you shake the plant, when they're good and ripe


Also would nutes speed it up or irrelevant at this stage?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2018)

i was being a smartass, you asked how far off they are, looked like about two inches to me.....haha


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2018)

maybe just a little, something heavy in P if you have it, potassium is a ripening agent, might hurry it a little, but not much


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd say about two inches


To the left...


----------



## ElChoppo (Jul 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was being a smartass, you asked how far off they are, looked like about two inches to me.....haha


Hahaha alright cheers for that, im just growing to eat the seeds, heard hemp seeds were full of vitamins.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2018)

they use them for animal feed, and to press oil out of, not sure about the nutritional content as far as vitamins go


----------



## feeblos (Jul 12, 2018)

Hello gentlemen

I'm new to growing and not quite sure how to understand if it looks like it's about time to chop.

I've read about the sugar leaves becoming amber and how the calyx turning brownish are signs of maturity, but still not quite sure. I'm getting a magnifier srong enough next week at best and that might be too late, so help me out fellow shrubbers.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2018)

well, since you asked...i'd say next week isn't going to be too soon. you still have 2 or 3 weeks on a couple of those, probably closer to a month on the others.
the trichs on sugar leaves will turn amber well before the ones on calyxes do. a lot more of those white hairs need to turn color and kink up. a couple don't look anywhere close to swelling. 
you got time to get your magnifier. when you get it, look at the trichs on calyxes, and try to look from the side. they all kind of look milky from straight above. you want the large majority to be milky, and as few as possible clears. traditionally, the more amber you let it develop, the more sedative, couch lock type of buzz you'll get. if you harvest with more clears and less ambers you get kind of a racy daytime headbuzz. those are rules of thumb, you just have to learn when you like to chop from experience


----------



## feeblos (Jul 12, 2018)

Ah, as expected of a person who sure knows his shrubberies. Thank you for the knowledge, good sir. I'm growing Fast & Vast which are indica dominant, so I'll be going all the way to relax town, hehe.

I'll keep looking at other's photos and see if I can get my eye trained, as I can only grow this much so fast :/ Oh well, I'll be dreaming of that big farm tonight again.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 16, 2018)

ElChoppo said:


> Hahaha alright cheers for that, im just growing to eat the seeds, heard hemp seeds were full of vitamins.


Packed with every essential protein as well..


----------



## Hattibagen (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi all. I know this question is just beat to death but I was wondering if I could get a more knowledgeable opinion than my own. I know I'm getting close to harvest but was wondering if by taking a look any of you might be able give me a ballpark estimate. The strain is Girl Scout cookies. Or so my girlfriends guy told her. She found seeds in her bag and asked me to grow them with the old light I had. As I have read everything is sold as GSC so it's probably some random offspring hybrid. They look and smell great so I'm not complaining and with the three that sprouted they all ended up female. The two tall ones look the same but the one in the back looks like a different strain altogether, bushier, different color, different aroma, denser. The all came from the same O my girlfriend bought so they should be the same. Thanks for bearing with a newb. I only have one grow under my belt but that was almost 8 yrs ago. Thanks again!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 18, 2018)

Hattibagen said:


> Hi all. I know this question is just beat to death but I was wondering if I could get a more knowledgeable opinion than my own. I know I'm getting close to harvest but was wondering if by taking a look any of you might be able give me a ballpark estimate. The strain is Girl Scout cookies. Or so my girlfriends guy told her. She found seeds in her bag and asked me to grow them with the old light I had. As I have read everything is sold as GSC so it's probably some random offspring hybrid. They look and smell great so I'm not complaining and with the three that sprouted they all ended up female. The two tall ones look the same but the one in the back looks like a different strain altogether, bushier, different color, different aroma, denser. The all came from the same O my girlfriend bought so they should be the same. Thanks for bearing with a newb. I only have one grow under my belt but that was almost 8 yrs ago. Thanks again!


Oooooooweeeee!!!!


----------



## Hattibagen (Jul 18, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Oooooooweeeee!!!!


I'm not quite sure what that means? ha. I think its a good thing


----------



## Gr8buddy (Jul 29, 2018)

fdd2blk said:


> once cut down it goes into jars. the jars are then sealed and placed in a cool dark room. i let them sit over-night. the next day i take the jars from the dark room and open them. the bud should be wet again. if it is extremely wet i dump it out for a day. if it is moist but not damp then i simply leave the lid open for the day. at the end of the day i close the lid and start over. i continue to do this until the bud has reached the moisture level that i so desire. some like dry crispy buds, others prefer them gooey. once you have reached the moisture level you desire you can seal the jar and store. the longer stored the more the bud will cure. i like to leave mine on the somewhat moist side because it dries a little every time i open the jar to remove some. by the time i get to the bottom it is usually crispy.
> 
> View attachment 29339
> 
> ...


Thx for the drying/curing tips. My first three crops were a fail because I overdried my crop in a box dryer on screens. Just freeze stressing my latest crop and I’m hanging this crop on strings. About 5 days or till the outside is dry and the stem is bendy. Hey, ever try those humidity packs during the cure?


----------



## Sevenleaves (Aug 4, 2018)

Interesting thread, very informative.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 9, 2018)

Auto blue chopped 72 days from Seed, anyone can guess how the dry wet it is?


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 13, 2018)

These days I was busy, i need to take care of my mom in hospital and also will take care of my plants, will back here some days later for talking and walking on the forum,wish you guys good luck and also take good care of your body, health is much important, really.


----------



## Skoal (Oct 22, 2018)

Just read this. Very informative. I just wanted to confirm one thing, all the trimming is done immediately after harvest? And then you simply dry your buds for 4-5 days upside down before curing in jars?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 22, 2018)

Skoal said:


> Just read this. Very informative. I just wanted to confirm one thing, all the trimming is done immediately after harvest? And then you simply dry your buds for 4-5 days upside down before curing in jars?


You can do a trim soon as you chop or wait until they dry... You might want to hang them a little longer...


----------



## Grow for fun only (Nov 7, 2018)

Another strain 50 days old , 8 colas achieved!


----------



## pollen205 (Nov 7, 2018)

How can I get or can I get high at harvest day ?
Really hope that my scisors gone be full of that trim hash...
What else can I use instead hash bags to filter resin from fan and sugar leaves...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2018)

pollen205 said:


> How can I get or can I get high at harvest day ?
> Really hope that my scisors gone be full of that trim hash...
> What else can I use instead hash bags to filter resin from fan and sugar leaves...


you're asking how to make something besides bubble hash? use the same bags with frozen trim/popcorn, and dry ice for kief, that you can press into hash, or get some everclear and make qwet hash....or get a big press and some heated plates and make some rosin....
you're on a whole site full of ways to get high......


----------



## Benji12090 (Nov 8, 2018)

So this is my first grow. I didn't put much money into, i just to see if i could grow anything with what i had. I found that my lighting was no where what it needed to be. This i think is makig it hard to tell if my plants are done. They've been flowering for about 2 months but some buds are still very young looking. Only the top buds look ready to harvest. Could anyone give their opinion on my girls and whether or not they are ready for harvest or they still need some time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2018)

Benji12090 said:


> So this is my first grow. I didn't put much money into, i just to see if i could grow anything with what i had. I found that my lighting was no where what it needed to be. This i think is makig it hard to tell if my plants are done. They've been flowering for about 2 months but some buds are still very young looking. Only the top buds look ready to harvest. Could anyone give their opinion on my girls and whether or not they are ready for harvest or they still need some time.


in those pics looks like another week or two, so by now, it could be ready, could need another week. maybe try harvesting the tops when you're sure they're ready, and leave the larf to go another week or two. it probably won't get any larger, but it'll ripen up, get denser.


----------



## Benji12090 (Nov 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> in those pics looks like another week or two, so by now, it could be ready, could need another week. maybe try harvesting the tops when you're sure they're ready, and leave the larf to go another week or two. it probably won't get any larger, but it'll ripen up, get denser.


Thanks!


----------



## MinnesotaTwinsCeleb (Jan 21, 2019)

can anyone guess how much longer i have to wait just off appearance they are hard as a rock already


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 21, 2019)

MinnesotaTwinsCeleb said:


> can anyone guess how much longer i have to wait just off appearance they are hard as a rock alreadyView attachment 4268401 View attachment 4268402


did i miss the marionette show? awwww....


----------



## MinnesotaTwinsCeleb (Jan 21, 2019)

Is that 1 week or two then?


----------



## codster25 (Apr 2, 2019)

Daddy likes


----------



## Grow for fun only (Apr 3, 2019)

2 weeks maybe, or it's already done .


----------



## jungle666 (Apr 3, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> 2 weeks maybe, or it's already done .


Come back in a week


----------



## Grow for fun only (Apr 4, 2019)

Great,a nice harvest is expected there !


----------



## yummy fur (Apr 24, 2019)

*Pro Tip: *Instead of string or cord for hanging, use wire.


----------



## jungle666 (Apr 24, 2019)

yummy fur said:


> *Pro Tip: *Instead of string or cord for hanging, use wire.


Why


----------



## yummy fur (Apr 27, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Why


That is soooo _'rollitup'. _


----------



## MrX2017 (Apr 27, 2019)

Good day all! 
Man it’s been so long I haven’t been on the boards since like 07’ under Mr.X007. 

Can any one guess how much longer on the unknown purple strain?


----------



## Grow for fun only (Apr 29, 2019)

Guess it probably 2 months there .


----------



## the.pale.emperor (Jul 31, 2019)

What you reckon guys? Ready to harvest or leave it another week or so?
BTW, this is Kalini Asia. In the ad the picture had purple leaves and bud - mine turned out green(?)
https://www.zamnesia.com/zamnesia-seeds/5165-kalini-asia-feminized.html


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 31, 2019)

the.pale.emperor said:


> What you reckon guys? Ready to harvest or leave it another week or so?
> BTW, this is Kalini Asia. In the ad the picture had purple leaves and bud - mine turned out green(?)
> https://www.zamnesia.com/zamnesia-seeds/5165-kalini-asia-feminized.html


Still looking good though!!!


----------



## LazyOptimisticAmateur (Aug 9, 2019)

8 weeks into flower Amnesia Haze....I'm hoping two weeks left...any thoughts? It's my first grow and I dont yet have a magnifying glass or loupe....


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 9, 2019)

LazyOptimisticAmateur said:


> 8 weeks into flower Amnesia Haze....I'm hoping two weeks left...any thoughts? It's my first grow and I dont yet have a magnifying glass or loupe....View attachment 4376888 View attachment 4376889 View attachment 4376891


I would bet you are pretty close with the 2 week estimate. They look pretty good, and seem to be at the swelling/ripening stage now.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 9, 2019)

LazyOptimisticAmateur said:


> 8 weeks into flower Amnesia Haze....I'm hoping two weeks left...any thoughts? It's my first grow and I dont yet have a magnifying glass or loupe....View attachment 4376888 View attachment 4376889 View attachment 4376891


Outdoor???


----------



## LazyOptimisticAmateur (Aug 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Outdoor???


yes mate, they're outdoor...but i bring 'em in during the night..temps are about 26c on average thru the day..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 9, 2019)

LazyOptimisticAmateur said:


> yes mate, they're outdoor...but i bring 'em in during the night..temps are about 26c on average thru the day..


Nice


----------



## Mr moco (Aug 13, 2019)

Help I have a question my plants have been in bloom for about 8 weeks but I'm gona have to cut them down 4 days early how screwed am i


----------



## Mr Lizard (Aug 22, 2019)

How long do you think until this is pluckable?


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 22, 2019)

Mr Lizard said:


> How long do you think until this is pluckable?


More then 3 weeks. Post another picture in 3 weeks and let us look again.


----------



## Mr Lizard (Aug 22, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> More then 3 weeks. Post another picture in 3 weeks and let us look again.


Will do man


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 22, 2019)

Cannot Wait to See Great Stuff, Love to See ppl Share Their Harvest  

See my Sapphire Scout Leaves, day 33 of Flower Under TSL-2000

What's for Dinner?


----------



## Mr Lizard (Aug 22, 2019)

Mr Lizard said:


> Will do man


Because that pic was from the 15th I thought I'd update. Looking closer now


----------



## Mr Lizard (Aug 22, 2019)

Mr Lizard said:


> Because that pic was from the 15th I thought I'd update. Looking closer now


These are all off a Baked Alaska that went to seed. It was in with White Widow so I don't know what happened to make it seed. They were hermatically quarantined and feminized seeds. Got about 1-2000 seeds off it and I've given a lot away. No one has reported getting males. Go figure


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 22, 2019)

Tham just read like the first 3 pages. Lmao How long we've came. I read some guy asking for tric pics. And some other guy telling ppl to sweat the buds. Tham it was like 13 years ago. Some out dated stuff but the concept was there. Cheers to the pioneers of riu!


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 24, 2019)

Happy fun and happy weekend riu growers


----------



## Powertech (Aug 30, 2019)

I have a ways till harvest, at least 5 weeks. My question is, would 80degrees at RH of low 30”s and great air flow be ok for hang drying? My next batch is far from going into flower tent, so was just going to turn flower tent into hang dry tent


----------



## Gumby225 (Sep 7, 2019)

fdd2blk said:


> now it's time to hang. i run strings where ever i can. from the rafters is working this year. i simply hook the bud over the string.....
> 
> View attachment 29337


Does it matter where you hang the buds ? 
Meaning the Room temp and humidity levels


----------



## Mr Lizard (Sep 7, 2019)

the.pale.emperor said:


> What you reckon guys? Ready to harvest or leave it another week or so?
> BTW, this is Kalini Asia. In the ad the picture had purple leaves and bud - mine turned out green(?)
> https://www.zamnesia.com/zamnesia-seeds/5165-kalini-asia-feminized.html
> Pmsl...On a seedbank I use a fair bit they have the same pic in about 10 different strains. Then if you click on and refresh the pic changes again. That purpling can have a lot to do with the temperature as well. I know that the tropicals I've done are inclined to purple out a lot in winter even though they're meant to look a lush green


----------



## Powertech (Sep 7, 2019)

Gumby225 said:


> Does it matter where you hang the buds ?
> Meaning the Room temp and humidity levels


Yes, but I don’t know exactly what that is. I’m just turning my flower tent into a dry tent since I have nothing in veg at the moment. It will be 80, with RH of < 30. After dry, the cure jars will be stored in a different spot at 70, with RH of whatever is in the jar at the time lol


----------



## Mr Lizard (Sep 7, 2019)

Gumby225 said:


> Does it matter where you hang the buds ?
> Meaning the Room temp and humidity levels


Just don't hang them on coat-hangers in the car windows and drive around. It really attracts attention for some reason


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 8, 2019)

Gumby225 said:


> Does it matter where you hang the buds ?
> Meaning the Room temp and humidity levels


yeah, you want them to dry slowly, so the chlorophyll , carbs, and sugars have a chance to break down.
if you dry them too fast you get grassy, assy smelling weed. i use a humidistat hooked to a cool mist humidifier to keep it around 60% rh in my drying room. they usually take 5-7 days to get dry enough to jar, and smell a lot better than it did when i was drying in 2 or 3 days


----------



## grayeyes (Sep 8, 2019)

I don't hang them anymore. I use a box top and set out the colas there. When the stems are bendy but don't snap I then load them into a sealed baggie. Burp them for about 2 weeks and you are on the way. The longer the cure the better.


----------



## Gumby225 (Sep 8, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, you want them to dry slowly, so the chlorophyll , carbs, and sugars have a chance to break down.
> if you dry them too fast you get grassy, assy smelling weed. i use a humidistat hooked to a cool mist humidifier to keep it around 60% rh in my drying room. they usually take 5-7 days to get dry enough to jar, and smell a lot better than it did when i was drying in 2 or 3 days


Thank you!


----------



## BrewersToker (Sep 10, 2019)

Quick question as I plan the upcoming harvest. I want to try a dry sift this season. I have read on this thread in the past that silkscreen mounted in a frame is a good method. I found some at Michaels, but wanted to check before picking it up. Is 110 monofilament polyester mesh fine enough for the sifting? And is this done when the trimming is completely dry?

Thanks much!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 11, 2019)

110 is good. and yes, for dry sift, you have to let it dry out good, or you won't get much


----------



## malignant (Sep 19, 2019)

Climate factors in too. I also use a tent to dry the outdoor crop, ill run a humidifier to keep the room from getting too dry. NM desert is unforgiving.


----------



## LadyAtTheBeach (Sep 20, 2019)

This is a Sirius Black. Will the bud get more purple as it matures? Any idea how much longer until it’s ready to harvest?


----------



## Bobcat74 (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Bobcat74 (Sep 29, 2019)

Bobcat74 said:


> View attachment 4401500


C99 when it was a little younger


----------



## Bobcat74 (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Thundercat (Sep 29, 2019)

Growing up nicely! I have tons of love for C99!


----------



## Budzaum (Oct 5, 2019)

Hello everyone. This is my first grow, how long to harvest? Week 6 completes today. I'm lost ... help !!! small buds? what do you think? thanks ...

blue gelato 41 - barneys farm
week 6 flowering complete.
5x58watts citizen led clu-048-1212


----------



## inDC4now (Oct 5, 2019)

Hey @Budzaum and welcome to Roll It Up. The spec sheet for Glue Gelato 41 suggests 10 weeks for flower, under ideal conditions. Could be 11-12 is more realistic so maybe you are half way along and everything is fine? Are you driving your cobs at 100%?? Maybe you needs some more light??? What is your temp and humidity????


----------



## Budzaum (Oct 6, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> Hey @Budzaum and welcome to Roll It Up. The spec sheet for Glue Gelato 41 suggests 10 weeks for flower, under ideal conditions. Could be 11-12 is more realistic so maybe you are half way along and everything is fine? Are you driving your cobs at 100%?? Maybe you needs some more light??? What is your temp and humidity????


Thanks, I have 100% working light. Temperature 22-31 ° C, humidity 45% light on and 55-65% light off. I'm wanting fat flowers .. Maybe this will happen ... I don't know how to add nutrients in the coming weeks. Maybe just water?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 6, 2019)

Probably 3-4 weeks, they might not get a lot bigger. That definitely looks like it is showing some of the cookie heritage, and that can mean smallish nugs sometimes. 

The size and structure of the nugs is heavily influenced by the genetics. Some plants won’t ever get huge chunky nugs it’s just not how they grow.


----------



## Budzaum (Oct 6, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> Probably 3-4 weeks, they might not get a lot bigger. That definitely looks like it is showing some of the cookie heritage, and that can mean smallish nugs sometimes.
> 
> The size and structure of the nugs is heavily influenced by the genetics. Some plants won’t ever get huge chunky nugs it’s just not how they grow.


It is my first grow. Let's wait for the next few weeks. my biggest problem was over nutrition and humidity ... now 2.9e.c. in soil. ph 6.1 / 6.0. Just sunshine and perlite..only water week 8 onwards. Am I right? sorry for my english and thank you very much.


----------



## Guydude1991 (Jan 21, 2020)

fdd2blk said:


> i will be making hash so i do not want ANY fan leaves. only resin covered leaves are saved. so next i go thru the whole pile and trim all the fan leaves. any leaf that has a stem is remove. i cut the leaf stem back all the way down to the stalk. i don't like little pokers sticking out.....
> View attachment 29334


I used your method my first grow and have since bridged off from it to my own ways but basically the same technique..
I've since gotten aggravated with the trimmings becoming a large pile of that I don't have any idea other than teas and some cooking to rid of it without waste.
My question to you is....
Could you possibly take the time to post a how to on hash? I'd appreciate it if you did bc your basic how to on harvesting saved my life my first grow and maybe you can up my knowledge on some more to do with this lovely hobby... Thank you.
Guydude1991


----------



## MrX2017 (Jan 21, 2020)

Is fdd2k still at it on this forum? Reach out to me buddy if you are. This is MrX007 back in 2004. Never got to try the pineapple northern lights (( olll green team got to them first. :/


----------



## JesusFreakier (Jan 26, 2020)

BrewersToker said:


> Quick question as I plan the upcoming harvest. I want to try a dry sift this season. I have read on this thread in the past that silkscreen mounted in a frame is a good method. I found some at Michaels, but wanted to check before picking it up. Is 110 monofilament polyester mesh fine enough for the sifting? And is this done when the trimming is completely dry?
> 
> Thanks much!!


1 Gal Bubble Bags on Amazon, 70 and 90 micron. See Youtube Dab Press, using hydraulic press and heat to squeeze the Trich's out. They are lying claiming ~ 25% extraction. More like 5%. Still you will always grow some weed that tastes so crappy all you would do with it is sqeaze it or extract it. I've tried 17 strains, and some of the most hyped are the crappiest. Such as darkheartnusery "Dream Queen", a known CBD heavy strain hyped up as "So potent that Snoop Dog himself dubbed this stuff Green Crack"... B U L L S H I T ! Does nothing except put you to sleep, hence the name. Dark forces seek to tame down the most potent strains, so we have to smoke even more ! So they sell more ! So far my fav strains are OG Kush, Scarlet Johanasson, (Top two tastys) Black Jack, and once Gorilla Glue 4. Did not dup the GG4, and when I bought another cut, was NOT the same GG4 ! ! ! Grrr ! ! ! G R R R R ! ! ! 

Someone please recommend some weed that makes you come in your pants after one hit and stay stoned a while. I asked Honest for two other strain recommendations after Scarlett, and his Grape Gobstoppers and Casino Royale taste so bad I cannot smoke them. Crap! Thank God his Scarlett is AOK tasty. Not so potent though. 20 years ago I found a slightly herm'y south east asian that had one or two seeds per bag. THAT weed took 11 weeks to ripen, and when you smoked it, you could FEEL it LOCK onto your brain receptors with EXTREME PLEASURE, and some moaning and smiling too. Oh my God it felt so good to smoke just one hit. Friends were pissed when batches did not have that "Brain Lock-on"
That said, same exact plant cuts sometimes turned out smelling and tasting like shit with extreme reduced potency. Next batch come in pants good again. Go figure. Was a poorly ventilated 4 x 5 closet 8' ceiling two level with 1 400W MH and one 250W HPS on top flower deck. 4' Florescent on bottom and inside cloning box. BTW - You MUST oil your Squirrel Cage fan!
+ Need to know. NOTHING gets rid of Spider Mites except precision inspection and removal. Mite Massacre like every product requires it be applied so strong it kills ALL the leaves. HOWEVER, 1/2 strength Mite Massacre is 100% effective against White Powder Mold, without hurting even older leaves any at all.


----------



## Guydude1991 (Jan 26, 2020)

I had grown lemon Kush a few grows ago and it has been my need to live up to grow since so tasty mouth watering amazing smoke and the taste stayed in the hit and in the air all the same lemon amazing smell... Sad part I had one seed and I let it go into flower early bc of space saving and now the pheno its gone for good...the great white buffalo


----------



## Mr moco (Jan 26, 2020)

JesusFreakier said:


> 1 Gal Bubble Bags on Amazon, 70 and 90 micron. See Youtube Dab Press, using hydraulic press and heat to squeeze the Trich's out. They are lying claiming ~ 25% extraction. More like 5%. Still you will always grow some weed that tastes so crappy all you would do with it is sqeaze it or extract it. I've tried 17 strains, and some of the most hyped are the crappiest. Such as darkheartnusery "Dream Queen", a known CBD heavy strain hyped up as "So potent that Snoop Dog himself dubbed this stuff Green Crack"... B U L L S H I T ! Does nothing except put you to sleep, hence the name. Dark forces seek to tame down the most potent strains, so we have to smoke even more ! So they sell more ! So far my fav strains are OG Kush, Scarlet Johanasson, (Top two tastys) Black Jack, and once Gorilla Glue 4. Did not dup the GG4, and when I bought another cut, was NOT the same GG4 ! ! ! Grrr ! ! ! G R R R R ! ! !
> 
> Someone please recommend some weed that makes you come in your pants after one hit and stay stoned a while. I asked Honest for two other strain recommendations after Scarlett, and his Grape Gobstoppers and Casino Royale taste so bad I cannot smoke them. Crap! Thank God his Scarlett is AOK tasty. Not so potent though. 20 years ago I found a slightly herm'y south east asian that had one or two seeds per bag. THAT weed took 11 weeks to ripen, and when you smoked it, you could FEEL it LOCK onto your brain receptors with EXTREME PLEASURE, and some moaning and smiling too. Oh my God it felt so good to smoke just one hit. Friends were pissed when batches did not have that "Brain Lock-on"
> That said, same exact plant cuts sometimes turned out smelling and tasting like shit with extreme reduced potency. Next batch come in pants good again. Go figure. Was a poorly ventilated 4 x 5 closet 8' ceiling two level with 1 400W MH and one 250W HPS on top flower deck. 4' Florescent on bottom and inside cloning box. BTW - You MUST oil your Squirrel Cage fan!
> + Need to know. NOTHING gets rid of Spider Mites except precision inspection and removal. Mite Massacre like every product requires it be applied so strong it kills ALL the leaves. HOWEVER, 1/2 strength Mite Massacre is 100% effective against White Powder Mold, without hurting even older leaves any at all.


Neptune seed bank or ethos genetics pricy but some exotic shit just in the middle of growing the citral glue


----------



## JesusFreakier (Jan 26, 2020)

Mr moco said:


> Neptune seed bank or ethos genetics pricy but some exotic shit just in the middle of growing the citral glue


Thanks for the tip. Wow that Citral Glue looks tasty. Please report back first taste reviews ASAP! Says Terpene profile Medium. For years I was buying something called Louis XIV, that had ULTRA-TERPENE, every single exhale tasted like fine grade hashish. I called it "Exhale". Saw it listed somewhere once.
So Mr. Moco, are you a heavy smoker, or a light weight? How many hits in a row do you consume? Are you also disappointed with the potency of hyped strains. I myself consume several Zong Bong hits in a row many times per day when not working. I stay saturated for medical reasons. Does not impede my concentration, and improves it by slowing my racing thoughts down a bit. I really miss the pounding buzz I no longer can achieve. Light leaks, or forgetting to close the door at dark time even once I think are major factors that kill potency by confusing the plant. Also not enough light or too far away from the light.

Every weed fits our receptors differently and the ratio of THC to THCV matters as well as the other 39 supposedly non-psychoactive cannaboids. I once had a bag of Mexican bought in Phoenix that was way stoney. However, it caused EXTREME PARANOIA. I could not finish a joint without fear of being caught and always threw half a joint away. Pounding buzz was not worth the fear it caused me. Even inside the safety of my own home, I feared door being kicked in. Some pounding buzzes are not desired, so I mention this. Surely on this forum there must be consensus on what is the finest tasting AND most potent weed we can grow? A top 10 list for strongest high? Best taste? So many threads best to ask you all here.

Went to NeptuneSeedBankand saw two strains I rejected, sold ny other nurserys also, so I warn you here, Fire OG and Royale Highness are both crap! Also on my crap list: Golden Strawberry. Basti Badlands, Candy Land, Mother's Milk, Banana Split, Budda Kush, White Widow 'Extreme', 3 Kings. All taste worse than gutter water. Don't ask me how I know how gutter water tastes. From back in bicycle days in the rain, the first rain...


----------



## Blick Fang (Feb 7, 2020)

*fdd2blk*
Ready?


----------



## inDC4now (Feb 7, 2020)

Hey @fdd2blk -- welcome to Roll It Up! Looks nice. And close. I'd say not ready yet, but getting close.


----------



## Mr moco (Feb 7, 2020)

Get a scope on amazon under 20 bucks to check trichromes I wouldnt go on just by eye. Quik question wat kind of light you using ? Low end led?


----------



## MrX2017 (Feb 7, 2020)

Blick Fang said:


> *fdd2blk*
> Ready?



master troll....


----------



## Blick Fang (Feb 7, 2020)

MrX2017 said:


> master troll....


Just asking a question turd guy.


----------



## Mr moco (Feb 8, 2020)

Naw I see your buds are small there beautiful but lil nugs I've been having same problem with my crops wondering if it was the light I have


----------



## Blick Fang (Feb 8, 2020)

Mr moco said:


> Get a scope on amazon under 20 bucks to check trichromes I wouldnt go on just by eye. Quik question wat kind of light you using ? Low end led?


I started the veg state with 100W full spectrum small area LED. Switched to the 60W curly flourescent during 12/12. I could have gave it a longer veg stage but was impatient, hence the small, but ultra fuzzy flowers


----------



## Blick Fang (Feb 8, 2020)

Mr moco said:


> Naw I see your buds are small there beautiful but lil nugs I've been having same problem with my crops wondering if it was the light I have


MrCoco definetly an experimental grow. I have a very small space and the one light. I learned a lot. The 100W full spectrum was working great during veg.


----------



## Mr moco (Feb 8, 2020)

Blick Fang said:


> I started the veg state with 100W full spectrum small area LED. Switched to the 60W curly flourescent during 12/12. I could have gave it a longer veg stage but was impatient, hence the small, but ultra fuzzy flowers


----------



## Mr moco (Feb 8, 2020)

I have a vitraspectra 900 having same problem small but beautiful buds just bought the crimson led 1000 full spectrum white light hoping for better results


----------



## inDC4now (Feb 8, 2020)

Blick Fang said:


> Just asking a question...


No, that one is on me. I replied to the wrong user! "fdd2blk" is the strain you are growing?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 8, 2020)

inDC4now said:


> No, that one is on me. I replied to the wrong user! "fdd2blk" is the strain you are growing?


Fdd2blk is an old member of this site that hasn’t been around in years. He was the one that started this thread way back when.


----------



## Blick Fang (Feb 8, 2020)

I have no idea of the strain. A friend gave me a bit and said it was seedless but was wrong  It is not relaxing at all and gives you a giant buzz. I am almost afraid to try it when its ready!  No, you won't be giggling anytime soon with this stuff. I though Fdd2blk was still an active member and was going to tell me "go for it, dude"


----------



## JesusFreakier (Feb 9, 2020)

Mr moco said:


> Neptune seed bank or ethos genetics pricy but some exotic shit just in the middle of growing the citral glue


Hello Mr. Moco, I got some of the fem'd Citral Glue seeds Gorilla Glue 4 x Citral Skunk. The Skunk part worries me some. Just how much smellier is this that regular non-skunky varieties. That wafting on the wind back n forth that slaps you in the face when you are standing at the mailbox talking with your neighbors, pretending it isn't there... that terrifies me. Any pics?


----------



## Mr moco (Feb 9, 2020)

JesusFreakier said:


> Hello Mr. Moco, I got some of the fem'd Citral Glue seeds Gorilla Glue 4 x Citral Skunk. The Skunk part worries me some. Just how much smellier is this that regular non-skunky varieties. That wafting on the wind back n forth that slaps you in the face when you are standing at the mailbox talking with your neighbors, pretending it isn't there... that terrifies me. Any pics?


Hey haven't started the ethos yet have other strains on the go right now but just get a 4 inch duct fan and charcoal filter 125 bucks on Amazon saves ur house from smelling like a bunch of skunks live in it on ya heads up those plants stretch alot so dont let them grow to big unless u have netting doing a run of cherry pie og right now loving the plant and they way its grows things a beast


----------



## JesusFreakier (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi Mr. Moco, More info on Activated Carbon Filters. I have 4" Squirrel Cage Fan that achieves 70 cfm pushing air through a tiny 3" side vented ceiling fan fixture I cannot change. With that crappy ceiling fan assisting the Squirrel Cage Fan, 80 cfm. I see this 4" Filter for $40 at








AC INFINITY, Duct Carbon Filter, Australian Charcoal, 4-Inch


Your source to create smart growing systems with components including advance grow tents, inline fans, clip-on fans, LED grow lights, and UIS™ controllers.




www.acinfinity.com





Will this do the job?


----------



## Mr moco (Feb 9, 2020)

JesusFreakier said:


> Hi Mr. Moco, More info on Activated Carbon Filters. I have 4" Squirrel Cage Fan that achieves 70 cfm pushing air through a tiny 3" side vented ceiling fan fixture I cannot change. With that crappy ceiling fan assisting the Squirrel Cage Fan, 80 cfm. I see this 4" Filter for $40 at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir exactly what I got mine came with the fan too and the ducting was a package that's why was hundred sumthin and just change that every year to two depending how many grows and no more smell


----------



## Mr moco (Feb 9, 2020)

Mr moco said:


> Yes sir exactly what I got mine came with the fan too and the ducting was a package that's why was hundred sumthin and just change that every year to two depending how many grows and no more smell


----------



## JesusFreakier (Feb 9, 2020)

Striking out searching for *Australian* RC-48 *activated* *carbon* to refill this thing with. Generic only. Where to get these special premium GAC pellets in USA? Amazon does not list it.
This is the best I found yet, not the premium type either:








4mm Pellet Activated Carbon - Virgin Coal Charcoal20 lb


Looking for Activated Pellet Virgin Charcoal in bulk? We've got you covered! Browse through our website for bulk charcoal today!




envirosupply.net


----------



## Mr moco (Feb 9, 2020)

JesusFreakier said:


> Striking out searching for *Australian* RC-48 *activated* *carbon* to refill this thing with. Generic only. Where to get these special premium GAC pellets in USA? Amazon does not list it.
> This is the best I found yet, not the premium type either:
> 
> 
> ...


I just buy a new peice every year I'm lazy lol


----------



## JesusFreakier (Feb 9, 2020)

Pre-Filter bag used? I have seen, but AC Infinity does not sell. I suppose to keep dust from taking down the flow and to extend life. My fans get oodles of dust stuck to the blades and grills over time, and they are not even filtering. OK i suppose to get Fiberglass filter cloth like for furnace filters by the foot and use those sheet metal spring paper clips to hold it wrapped over the metal GAC Filter Body. Please advise.

Since this thread is about Harvest Time and Tutorial, I will ask you about the subject of potency, and how to maximize it. Trich's target desired is maximum population of "Cloudy Trich's", with minimum populations of Amber, now mostly CBD, and Clear not yet psycho-active Trich's. Yes I understand that, yet over so many grows of the exact same cuts I have witnessed extreme differences in potency and terpiness that have left me perplexed and unable to define what the root cause was or sometimes still is. Two grows ago each time I forgot one entire 12 hour night to shut the door and bright light flooded in. I am convinced this confuses the plants Trich's ripening and adversely changes the Bell Curve of populations of Cloudy Vs. Clear Vs. Amber Trich's. There were also times when that did not ever happen yet my crop was crap and tasted like crap. Exact same cuts next time would be mind meltingly potent to the point poeple would comment about the ultra-pleasurable mind-lock you felt as the very first hit sank in. It was some awesome slightly hermy Southeast Asian bag week from around 1990. I stopped growing for 20 years, lost the strain, and find that all these new and "Legal" hyped up "Super-potent strains" are NOT. Have NEVER found any strain that comes close to what my youth offered me. The more hype, the crappier it is sometimes. Like Darkheart nursury claiming the already well know CBD heavy strain "Dream Queen" was dubbed "Green Crack" by Snoop Dog himself. Zero buzz, only puts you to sleep and is why is named Dream Queen. They lie like a rug!

I have tried and rejected: 1)Dream Queen, 2)Head Band (Could never approach club's average low quality, mine tasted God Awful), 3)Royal Highness, 4)Golden Strawberries, 5)Basti Badlands, 6)Candy Land, 7)Mother's Milk, 8-Buda Kush, 9)Medijuana, 10)Borderliner, 11)White Widow "Extreme" (supposedly bred for better yield, was CRAP), 12)Grape Gobstoppers, 13)3 Kings, 14)Casino Royale, and 15)Chem Dawg 4 OG. Chem Dawg was several times extremely terpy and pleasurable. Later re-grows from same cuts never achieved that result more than 1 in 5 tries. Pisses me off. I want the ultra-stoner weed I had in my youth. All these nurseries keep crossing things to build their libraries and marketing their crap results as Bling. Nothing is as sad as putting dozens of hours of work in and getting crap results. You cannot even get a good stone to make you forget your misfortune.

Right now my fav strains are Scarlett Johansson, Black Jack, and OG Kush. They are not the best THC spec's, but are the very best tasting and consistent results I've been able to achieve. Just bought Neptune's Citral Glue and a GAC Air Filter per it is Citral Skunk x Gorilla Glue.

Oh ya, I did not list Gorilla Glue as a favorite or as 17th tried because I found the very first genuine GG4 cut I bought and did not replicate was NOT THE SAME when I bought another cut from exact same darkheart nursury supplier. This 2nd GG4 from them was crappier for sure, did not grow the same, had many more leaves from the colas the genuine did not have. Was not even as frosty like GG4 should ALWAYS be. Now I see GG4 seeds and realize why. The Cannabis Cup winning GG4 has been LOST, and children from seed are being claimed to be the Cannabis Cup winner you can buy for yourself. Bull shit! I am praying Neptune at least used the very best GG4 they could find and the very best Citral Skunk they could find to make their cross with. I just bought a darkheart Romulan cut and am skeptical it is the best Romulan available, especially because it comes from darkheart. Few clone choices here. I am desperate to get really stoned and need your advice and wisdom Kind Sir. Strains as well as maximizing potency secrets you may know.

Any of you reading please help me get really stoned as in my youth. Please advise me. I was no lightweight then either as a teen ager. My best friend's brother was best friend with best pot dealer in the county, and we were all so happy. SO many fine and very potent Cannabis choices including Thai Stick and Thai Bud, genuine Maui Waui, and Black, Red, Blond Hashish, and purified Honey Oil that was oh so fine. I have always smoked Cannabis like a Chimney!

I am praying you all can prove me wrong that I contend the weed of the black market was of far better quality than is now available in the legal market place, equipped with price fixing, and rules that allow a +/- 12.5% THC accuracy reading. So they test their best Top Cola at 25% and smoke it themselves, and sell you the lower buds at 12.5%, and their initial Top Cola tested was allowed a 12.5% THC content error. Also these rules are not enforced, Instead they rely on the Honor System. Grrr! The Black Market was the best market I say, and real competition for potency that includes fine taste, has mostly died a sad death.


----------



## Blick Fang (Feb 24, 2020)

Harvest time?


----------



## Mr moco (Feb 24, 2020)

Looks good to me lol id smoke it lol


----------



## inDC4now (Feb 27, 2020)

Blick Fang said:


> Harvest time?


Hey @Blick Fang -- welcome to Roll It Up. Did you chop? If not, how about another photo focused just on the bud so we can zoom in some more and see what color the trichomes are.


----------



## Blick Fang (Feb 27, 2020)

inDC4now, Thanks!


Chop? I sampled a few buds that were at the top. They were very cloudy and I was anxious. I will get a new pic tonight. That pic was a week ago and I haven't checked on the plant since then.


----------



## Blick Fang (Feb 27, 2020)

Starting to see light colored Amber trikes on the flowers I checked.


----------



## inDC4now (Feb 28, 2020)

Blick Fang said:


> Starting to see light colored Amber trikes on the flowers I checked.


That's what I was hoping to see in the closeup photos. As I zoom in on your images it blurs before I can really see. Sounds like you have it right though.

You might be able to get an image like this if you get close enough and zoom with the camera. Then zoom again when you view the image.

The trichomes are clear, then they become cloudy and then they become amber. I usually wait until I've seen the white "hairs" darken and the trichomes are all cloudy and just a few trichomes, say 10-15% have begun to amber.


----------



## Blick Fang (Feb 28, 2020)

inDCnow, then they are ready. The only thing is: The stuff we actually smoked had a bit of gold in it. I am thinking of saving a few until they get a little more yellow? I did take a couple sample buds where the trikes were basically all cloudy 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Blick Fang (Feb 28, 2020)

Close ups 2 different flowers


----------



## inDC4now (Feb 29, 2020)

Blick Fang said:


> inDCnow, then they are ready.


Maybe they are but looking your second set of images I'd say they are not. Maybe some others will chime in too. Those closer to the lights might be ready sooner than lower buds. And when it comes to trichomes, those on the buds speak more loudly than those on leaves. But I don't really seen any amber color in your resin glands and I would want to see some, maybe not a lot, but enough to know that there was just a bit of amber. 

Jorge Cervantes writes in his The Cannabis Encyclopedia that in addition to slowing growth "bracts, stigmas and resin glands function as 3 easy-to-use indicators..." 

"Especially look at the bracts, all of which should be mature and swollen except for the bracts at the very tops of the buds."

"Most of the stigmas (a good 90 percent) -- the pollen-catching "fuzzy white 'hairs' -- will have withered and turned rust/brown."

For trichomes or resin glands on indoor plants Cervantes suggests you don't want amber trichomes. He writes that the "majority of the glands should be clear or translucent; fewer should be cloudy ormilky, and very few should have color."


----------



## Blick Fang (Mar 2, 2020)

*inDC4now*

I could not resiste but to snip a few. This plant was to be an experiment/ learning process. I am going to wait now.


----------



## Blick Fang (Mar 24, 2020)

As I am waiting for amber trikes, I notice some of my bracts/trikes are turning to powder. I have backed off watering a bit but.


----------



## Hippieryan (Apr 11, 2020)

The longer in the jar does itmake it stronger?
I am doing half mine in cspsjlrmed


----------



## Hippieryan (Apr 11, 2020)

Hippieryan said:


> The longer in the jar does itmake it stronger?
> I am doing half mine in cspsjlrmed


Capsules, sorry


----------



## Mangrowves (Sep 27, 2020)

Is this done?


----------



## oldbikepunk (Sep 29, 2020)

Calicode said:


> It has been 3 weeks since you said 4 weeks (yes I know lol) but I'm starting to see Amber. Chop or not?


My son said That's Amazing. About your pic of your massive and wide-spread plant you grew.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 16, 2020)

Mangrowves said:


> Is this done?


Mostly, yes. You could try to wait for the pistils to recede a bit more into the calyx's, but you could chop that now no problem. A few more days may give it a slightly stonier effect, maybe.


----------



## tko2184 (Oct 20, 2020)

Wee9 beginning and I seen spider mite can I take this or wait there is amber in there a lot of cloudy etc I just am worried what I’d lose a week out and then having mites


----------



## BigBadAbe (Oct 20, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> Wee9 beginning and I seen spider mite can I take this or wait there is amber in there a lot of cloudy etc I just am worried what I’d lose a week out and then having mites


Where are you seeing mites under just the leaves any webbing yet


----------



## tko2184 (Oct 20, 2020)

Yes webbing 
It keeps coming back and I don’t want to sacrifice or keep spraying the crop shit is smelling soooo delicious and the top buds in two from where I sprayed alcohol look to be browning and losing smell or the could be ripe honestly only been 56 day by my count so if I take them am I not gonna get high now? The fatso has 2 weeks left but sticks good like it’s fire and it’s not hella bad the infestation but u can def tell they are multiplying 

I bought sns203 and 209 as well as plant therapy to help w sterilizingtent when done


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 20, 2020)

You need to deal with that. Now. Chop it down, bag it up in the room, seal the bags and process away from the grow. Bomb the room (unless you can't remove all plants/soil/etc, then you'll have to surface treat everything). Fair warning. If you've never dealt with the borg, keep it that way.


----------



## tko2184 (Oct 20, 2020)

Wolverine97 said:


> You need to deal with that. Now. Chop it down, bag it up in the room, seal the bags and process away from the grow. Bomb the room (unless you can't remove all plants/soil/etc, then you'll have to surface treat everything). Fair warning. If you've never dealt with the borg, keep it that way.


Borg man I don’t care about all that u said chop it are you sure and if so will do wi the next hours I will hang elsewhere while I clean and what do u reccommnd I need a ex as I don’t ask question and then not do I want to save as much as possible and clean up should I buy bombs from store 
Def gonna bombe tent and heat treat the tent today ast well


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 20, 2020)

I guess it depends on your tolerance for a never ending battle. Spider mites are/were referred to as "the borg". If you have any other plants (mothers, cuts, whatever) nearby, I would treat those with Azamax right away and move them elsewhere. If you can get everything out, you might be able to fog the tent with Zero Mite or something similar to deal with it, without resorting to a bomb (that would be my last choice, but I can't see your plants so I don't know how extensive the infestation really is). By no means would I let another week or two pass by, you can't treat the plants while they're fully budded, and it will get exponentially worse by the day.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 20, 2020)

If you go the fog route, rather than bomb, I would do at least three applications, four days apart each. Then clean with a peroxide solution.


----------



## tko2184 (Oct 20, 2020)

Honestly it’s a tent 5x5 and I only use upstairs I’ve extensively check the main room but I’m not in there w same clothes that being said I’m ok w just the tent and don’t plan on using it again it was in my room I used it so I will cut them down doesn’t seem like a huge problem more so as they must’ve been there before I realized and the problem is that I can’t treat bc of flower I just want buds to be weak and not worth the months of work so how much so will they be? I’ve def learned from this more than I can say from it all and will get on it think I lost a few tops 2-3 from treating or trying I have pics of u want them


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 20, 2020)

It'll still be good smoke. Just won't have all the weight it could, maybe not fully developed flavor. High should be a bit brighter. I mean, that stage there is where they routinely harvest in Amsterdam.


----------



## crownroyal (Nov 11, 2020)

Week 8 amnesia haze


----------



## Smokey-joe (Nov 14, 2020)

I’m 9.5 weeks in flower of some gorilla zkittlez with no end in sight. Temps, humidity is spot on.
I have a massive defoliation week 3 which usually adds on a week but these are still 90% white pistels and clear thrichomes. Do I wait it out or try reducing light times to force them into finishing?


----------



## Bonos (Dec 7, 2020)

I take fan leaves off a bit 3 weeks into flower should I leave them on till done only removing ones blocking the light should I remove them earlier into my grow ? So much confusion on the net about this subject


----------



## tko2184 (Dec 7, 2020)

I have a phatso cut like this man is it a chunker and doesn’t like light (bleached-tops) but it’s a long flower 12 wk and an indica now people take it earlier w success I’ve read up to 8.5-11 w 12 being best chop time according to phinest

let her go longer if she’s supposed to I look for senescence of the plant, if u watch them close enough it’s easy spot at wk 10 I’m finally seeing tops finishing off w no amber cloudy clear trichomes but bottoms aren’t doing this so she’ll finish up like this I’m assuming, I’d suggest looking for this in ur herb as u may have a plant that keeps producing trichomes making it harder to judge using your method of trichomes changing colors imo
I’ve tried the method your using and now look for senescence and trichomes changes


----------



## Bonos (Dec 7, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> I have a phatso cut like this man is it a chunker and doesn’t like light (bleached-tops) but it’s a long flower 12 wk and an indica now people take it earlier w success I’ve read up to 8.5-11 w 12 being best chop time according to phinest
> 
> let her go longer if she’s supposed to I look for senescence of the plant, if u watch them close enough it’s easy spot at wk 10 I’m finally seeing tops finishing off w no amber cloudy clear trichomes but bottoms aren’t doing this so she’ll finish up like this I’m assuming, I’d suggest looking for this in ur herb as u may have a plant that keeps producing trichomes making it harder to judge using your method of trichomes changing colors imo
> I’ve tried the method your using and now look for senescence and trichomes changes


----------



## Bonos (Dec 7, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> I have a phatso cut like this man is it a chunker and doesn’t like light (bleached-tops) but it’s a long flower 12 wk and an indica now people take it earlier w success I’ve read up to 8.5-11 w 12 being best chop time according to phinest
> 
> let her go longer if she’s supposed to I look for senescence of the plant, if u watch them close enough it’s easy spot at wk 10 I’m finally seeing tops finishing off w no amber cloudy clear trichomes but bottoms aren’t doing this so she’ll finish up like this I’m assuming, I’d suggest looking for this in ur herb as u may have a plant that keeps producing trichomes making it harder to judge using your method of trichomes changing colors imo
> I’ve tried the method your using and now look for senescence and trichomes changes





tko2184 said:


> I have a phatso cut like this man is it a chunker and doesn’t like light (bleached-tops) but it’s a long flower 12 wk and an indica now people take it earlier w success I’ve read up to 8.5-11 w 12 being best chop time according to phinest
> 
> let her go longer if she’s supposed to I look for senescence of the plant, if u watch them close enough it’s easy spot at wk 10 I’m finally seeing tops finishing off w no amber cloudy clear trichomes but bottoms aren’t doing this so she’ll finish up like this I’m assuming, I’d suggest looking for this in ur herb as u may have a plant that keeps producing trichomes making it harder to judge using your method of trichomes changing colors imo
> I’ve tried the method your using and now look for senescence and trichomes changes





tko2184 said:


> I have a phatso cut like this man is it a chunker and doesn’t like light (bleached-tops) but it’s a long flower 12 wk and an indica now people take it earlier w success I’ve read up to 8.5-11 w 12 being best chop time according to phinest
> 
> let her go longer if she’s supposed to I look for senescence of the plant, if u watch them close enough it’s easy spot at wk 10 I’m finally seeing tops finishing off w no amber cloudy clear trichomes but bottoms aren’t doing this so she’ll finish up like this I’m assuming, I’d suggest looking for this in ur herb as u may have a plant that keeps producing trichomes making it harder to judge using your method of trichomes changing colors imo
> I’ve tried the method your using and now look for senescence and trichomes changes





tko2184 said:


> I have a phatso cut like this man is it a chunker and doesn’t like light (bleached-tops) but it’s a long flower 12 wk and an indica now people take it earlier w success I’ve read up to 8.5-11 w 12 being best chop time according to phinest
> 
> let her go longer if she’s supposed to I look for senescence of the plant, if u watch them close enough it’s easy spot at wk 10 I’m finally seeing tops finishing off w no amber cloudy clear trichomes but bottoms aren’t doing this so she’ll finish up like this I’m assuming, I’d suggest looking for this in ur herb as u may have a plant that keeps producing trichomes making it harder to judge using your method of trichomes changing colors imo
> I’ve tried the method your using and now look for senescence and trichomes changes





tko2184 said:


> I have a phatso cut like this man is it a chunker and doesn’t like light (bleached-tops) but it’s a long flower 12 wk and an indica now people take it earlier w success I’ve read up to 8.5-11 w 12 being best chop time according to phinest
> 
> let her go longer if she’s supposed to I look for senescence of the plant, if u watch them close enough it’s easy spot at wk 10 I’m finally seeing tops finishing off w no amber cloudy clear trichomes but bottoms aren’t doing this so she’ll finish up like this I’m assuming, I’d suggest looking for this in ur herb as u may have a plant that keeps producing trichomes making it harder to judge using your method of trichomes changing colors imo
> I’ve tried the method your using and now look for senescence and trichomes changes





tko2184 said:


> I have a phatso cut like this man is it a chunker and doesn’t like light (bleached-tops) but it’s a long flower 12 wk and an indica now people take it earlier w success I’ve read up to 8.5-11 w 12 being best chop time according to phinest
> 
> let her go longer if she’s supposed to I look for senescence of the plant, if u watch them close enough it’s easy spot at wk 10 I’m finally seeing tops finishing off w no amber cloudy clear trichomes but bottoms aren’t doing this so she’ll finish up like this I’m assuming, I’d suggest looking for this in ur herb as u may have a plant that keeps producing trichomes making it harder to judge using your method of trichomes changing colors imo
> I’ve tried the method your using and now look for senescence and trichomes changes


Thanks for your in put the internet just confuses the life out of me to many cooks spoil the broth as they say I’m 9 weeks into flower and they’re half brown half white hairs all over my buds so think they should be able to chop in a week 10 days it’s OG Kush 8 plants in 12 by 12 tent with 2 600 watt double shades lights most have 6 Conches well separated with canes will keep you up dated my last
Grow my biggest bud was 24 inches if I get bigger this time will send you a picture thanks again for taking the time and trouble to message me it’s much appreciated. Bono


----------



## Bonos (Dec 7, 2020)

What do yous think of using kleenex ,?, last few days after watering for 5 days I’ve used it once in the past awhile got a mixed results from people some loved it and yes some didn’t. Bono


----------



## tko2184 (Dec 7, 2020)

Bonos said:


> What do yous think of using kleenex ,?, last few days after watering for 5 days I’ve used it once in the past awhile got a mixed results from people some loved it and yes some didn’t. Bono


Kleenex?.....


----------



## Pineapple_Purps (Jan 10, 2021)

Hey friends,
Is it already over? This is Sweet Cheese Xl Auto, 65% sativa.


----------



## Powertech (Jan 10, 2021)

tko2184 said:


> Kleenex?.....


Some people get a little excited...


----------



## rcpilot04401 (Jan 11, 2021)

ME....I'm still worried that I'm harvesting too soon. I'm growing Ripped Bubba...it's a 55 to 60 plant..and I'm going on day 61...now that I look at your harvest, I would say that their done..but "how done" you know what I mean....rare, medium rare..well done????


----------



## Pineapple_Purps (Jan 11, 2021)

It’s more of a sativa plant, but I like a strong relaxing body with a cheerful head, how long to keep the plant when you get a stone out of it? I don't want an energetic satviso, it caused me paranoia ..


----------



## Pineapple_Purps (Jan 20, 2021)

Hello friends. My Auto Sweet Cheese Xl has already passed 10 weeks from seed, flowering for 7 weeks.






How much do you think they want to stay? Others have seen this strain done after 60 - 75 days ~ 

I don’t have access to a magnifying glass at the moment, I can’t look at trichromes...




What do you think from the video itself, what percentage of their tees are already brown? 

This is my first cultivation, I will be very grateful for any help.







https://ibb.co/3BgkJGM
https://ibb.co/2N4bsxD
https://ibb.co/yyMczRG
https://ibb.co/hd44Bn3


----------



## Dodgey99 (Feb 5, 2021)

tko2184 said:


> Wee9 beginning and I seen spider mite can I take this or wait there is amber in there a lot of cloudy etc I just am worried what I’d lose a week out and then having mites


I dealt with mites 1 crop ago. Brought in after having a pal look after my cuttings whilts I was away. They came back with 8 legged friends for free.

I've had them many years ago and I know to deal with them immediately. Don't mess about.

This time I bought a handful of the slow release predator pouches.I put them all around the base of the cuttings(well established, large cuttings), and dotted them around my main grow tent.

Within 2 weeks there were no sign of mites - I even watched the predators leave the pouches (moving tiny dots). They are the only thing I've found 100% effective indoors.

Each day I lifted each leaf, and where there were mites that are visible to the naked eye, I pressed the leaf with my thumg and finger to crush the mites. This keeps on top of the adults. The predators then deal with the smaller ones.

Once the main crop was down, I sprayed the inside of the tent with Silver Bullet bug spray. Sprayed everything.

I've had a 100% mite free experience since then (1 whole crop done and anothe rnow started).

Use predators, spray everything, and start clean. The predators mean you don't loose cuttings / seedlings, and you are guaranteed they will munch any eggs remaining over time. Obviously time pouch use so you are not spraying the predators.


----------



## Nomodispo (May 23, 2021)

fdd2blk said:


> now we are ready to trim. i go mad. i like to get down in there. i use spring loaded scissors. any resistance and i back off on the snip. it takes awhile but eventually you can get a feel for it. i like to lay my scissors flat and trim all leaves flush.......
> 
> View attachment 29335
> 
> View attachment 29336


Damn bro you got some patience nice work!!!


----------



## jimmy the bush (May 24, 2021)

hoots mon ! at last a no nonsense guide to harvesting ,can't wait to start in a few weeks time !


----------



## Smokey-joe (May 25, 2021)

Happy with the outcome with these Liberty haze and white widows. Run 30% humidity from week 5-10 and it’s given me the best trichs I’ve done


----------



## Flash Voyager (Jun 29, 2021)

Hey Guys all good with everyone ? 
It has been a lot of years since I last posted here xP 

I do have a doubt and would like to call for your help with this 

I'm growing 2 automatic somango glue 's from advanced seeds they were freebie, they are developing awesome, but I think that I may have burned one of them with nutes I dunno, the buds have far less trichomes than her sister and they feel crunchy.

I'm wondering if I should harvest her, she's at week 10 of flowering.
This one ----> 
also her ---> 

This is her Sister:




And this is an automatic Runtz from Barney's Farm:


----------



## OneLovePDX (Sep 13, 2021)

fdd2blk said:


> i think that covers it. i hope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome thread, thank you! This is my first grow and I'm just now researching how to harvest and cure. I'm at 4 weeks of flowering a outside grow in Oregon. I love my girls and I'm totally sprung on growing, love it!


----------



## Svenson85 (Sep 23, 2021)

Outside growing. Don't know how to grow. Found seeds in my weed and planted them. Gave it nutrients and did my best to get it to this point (now I'm only giving them flowering food). But now I don't know when to harvest. And should I flush yes or no... buds definitely don't look ready yet. What's your guess? 2 weeks, 3 weeks? More? Weather is not in their favor, around 9 to 12°Celsius at night and around 18 to 21° Celsius at day. Humidity around 75%)Thanks already and grtz from Belgium


----------



## sunwestgenetics2021 (Nov 21, 2021)

thanks for this!


----------



## Bullmark (Feb 25, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, you want them to dry slowly, so the chlorophyll , carbs, and sugars have a chance to break down.
> if you dry them too fast you get grassy, assy smelling weed. i use a humidistat hooked to a cool mist humidifier to keep it around 60% rh in my drying room. they usually take 5-7 days to get dry enough to jar, and smell a lot better than it did when i was drying in 2 or 3 days


Hey I know this is an older post but I’ve seen many of your responses and it seems like u know what you’re talking about. 
I was hoping you could clear up my confusion with curing buds. I’ve recently chopped 1 of 3 plants. I chopped on Sunday and it’s been hanging in my cellar since. My temp is a steady 58F and RH is between 57 and 63%….depending on which hygrometer you believe….but I have 4 of them and that’s the range. I have a small humidifier running on low and a tower fan oscillating lightly blowing under the plants. 
The plant is a small auto but has some nice colas that are fairly thick. The fan leaves are gone and the buds are basically trimmed up to almost a finished level.
Some of the smaller buds from the lower part of the plant seemed like they were getting dry so earlier today I took a few and jarred them with a hygrometer. It’s been about 6-7 hours and the RH reads 66%. 
My understanding is I should open the jar once twice a day for a few minutes, allow the buds to dry out a bit and back on with the top. 
My confusion is what to do once the RH gets to the desired 60-62%. Let’s say I hit the nail on the head and jar the buds at the perfect 60-62% rh…..what would I do? Burp them once/twice a day quickly (so they won’t dry out ) and in 3-4 weeks they’ll be cured? 
of course I am looking for the same dank smell in the jar that they have when you squeeze them. 
Any clarity is really appreciated…..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 25, 2022)

Bullmark said:


> Hey I know this is an older post but I’ve seen many of your responses and it seems like u know what you’re talking about.
> I was hoping you could clear up my confusion with curing buds. I’ve recently chopped 1 of 3 plants. I chopped on Sunday and it’s been hanging in my cellar since. My temp is a steady 58F and RH is between 57 and 63%….depending on which hygrometer you believe….but I have 4 of them and that’s the range. I have a small humidifier running on low and a tower fan oscillating lightly blowing under the plants.
> The plant is a small auto but has some nice colas that are fairly thick. The fan leaves are gone and the buds are basically trimmed up to almost a finished level.
> Some of the smaller buds from the lower part of the plant seemed like they were getting dry so earlier today I took a few and jarred them with a hygrometer. It’s been about 6-7 hours and the RH reads 66%.
> ...


once they get down to 60% i just leave them alone as much as possible, no need to continue burping.
i go by feel as much as anything else. when they start to feel a little crispy on the outside, it's time to jar them, when they feel soft in the jar i dump them out for an hour or two till they start to feel crispy again. i do go by hygrometer too, but the feel is still important. they should have a sort of marshmallow feel when they're about done, not hard, but not mushy anymore...you should start to notice them developing a good funk in about a week, they should start smelling a little better every day till you get to about a month in the jar. they don't really suffer for being in the jars longer, but after a month of curing they should have a good reek to them


----------



## psixerpsx (Mar 29, 2022)

Hello how much would you leave her ? I started flushing with canna flush last watering and it should be week 8 aproximately of rqs Triple G (i think)i always say to myself i would better track growing tíme and strains and i always end up mixing it...
Is it good tíme to start a flush ?
Or maybe harvesting already ?
Similiar tíme grown og kush by Blimburn just started showing orange pistils with really nice bud undearneath and i would surely give few weeks (will upload photo next day)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 29, 2022)

psixerpsx said:


> Hello how much would you leave her ? I started flushing with canna flush last watering and it should be week 8 aproximately of rqs Triple G (i think)i always say to myself i would better track growing tíme and strains and i always end up mixing it...
> Is it good tíme to start a flush ?
> Or maybe harvesting already ?
> Similiar tíme grown og kush by Blimburn just started showing orange pistils with really nice bud undearneath and i would surely give few weeks (will upload photo next day)


i would let that go about another week, myself. it could be ready now, it's close one way or the other. if you have a jewelers loupe or a usb microscope, you can check the trichs, but visually, that's very close.


----------



## psixerpsx (Apr 5, 2022)

What about these ? First one Triple G by rqs i started flushing since week ago now it is week 9 close to 10 
Two others with lot of white pistils are og kush by Blimburn flowering for same time but these look like they need 2 weeks or more


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 5, 2022)

psixerpsx said:


> What about these ? First one Triple G by rqs i started flushing since week ago now it is week 9 close to 10
> Two others with lot of white pistils are og kush by Blimburn flowering for same time but these look like they need 2 weeks or more


i like to wait till most if not all of the pistils have turned brown and kinked up. i do have a 40 dollar digital microscope i got off of amazon that works pretty good, i think it was one of the better purchases i have made for my garden. it takes the guess work out, once they start to look ready. i know when my trichs are at their peak, and harvest as close to then as i can


----------



## AtticBlaster (Apr 19, 2022)

Smokey-joe said:


> Happy with the outcome with these Liberty haze and white widows. Run 30% humidity from week 5-10 and it’s given me the best trichs I’ve done View attachment 4908787View attachment 4908792View attachment 4908788View attachment 4908791View attachment 4908790


Nice, my humidity has been in the 30's this run too and I'm having great results trichome-wise as well. This is a G13 Mozzarella freebie I have going, this was a few days ago I'm giving it another week or so, most of the trichomes are milky but still lots of clear down below.


----------



## Aginwell62 (Dec 30, 2022)

I've read and learned a lot here. I'm a newbie to the grow game. Just tired of paying big $. for something at one time grew wild and free. The part I'm a bit saddened by are the snarky comments of folks that, although knowledgeable, come off as pompous Aholes. I was a wine distributer for years and know more about wine than any one person should. When I'd run into the know it all's that belittled a person wanting to learn, I'd write them off as rude and not worth my time. Doesn't matter if you've been here a wk or 8 yrs be nice. Some here need a mouthwash and some here are absolutely great. You know who you are. I'm a newbie on my first grow. Please be patient with us. We just want to learn.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 30, 2022)

Aginwell62 said:


> I've read and learned a lot here. I'm a newbie to the grow game. Just tired of paying big $. for something at one time grew wild and free. The part I'm a bit saddened by are the snarky comments of folks that, although knowledgeable, come off as pompous Aholes. I was a wine distributer for years and know more about wine than any one person should. When I'd run into the know it all's that belittled a person wanting to learn, I'd write them off as rude and not worth my time. Doesn't matter if you've been here a wk or 8 yrs be nice. Some here need a mouthwash and some here are absolutely great. You know who you are. I'm a newbie on my first grow. Please be patient with us. We just want to learn.


yeah, that happens. ignore those people, and listen to the others...it would be great if we could find a troll free spot to gather, but such does not exist anymore, and some people just never learn to get along with others without showing their ass whole doing it.
that said, stick with it, be selective about the advice you take, and don't believe anything without verification...


----------

